# "TSG Coffee and Café with Wi-Fi" #15



## Drabdr

A continuation of "TSG Coffee and Café with Wi-Fi" #14...

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/1058534-tsg-coffee-caf-wi-fi.html

A place to chat and get to know each other.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Brad!


----------



## Drabdr

Gr3iz said:


> Thanks Brad!


:up: You bet.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Thanks for the coffee Harry, 

Hi Nicole & Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Found you...Evening all


----------



## hewee

Thanks brad but where's the coffee?


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Jim & Harry, 

Last one there drank the coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning everyone


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good Morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Good day all,

Need coffee here to get going and warm up.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All
Evening YM

Very Cold here this morning - -18C (January Blahhhhs)

I'll have a Large Coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi everyone, 

Good evening Jim, 

we'll be having 30C today. must go & water the garden. 


Good evening Mark, 

daughter was rear ended yesterday & her car's a write off, 
luckily she only has a sore shoulder.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. I hope nothing further comes from it. Sometimes injuries take a while to manifest ...


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 

she's had an xray & will be having an ultrasound next week.


----------



## hewee

Thanks for the coffee YM


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Make sure she keeps on top of it ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Everyone, 

You're welcome Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 
yes there will be a court case & she is making sure her shoulder is seen to. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.
That's good! My wife used to work for a lawyer and I've heard a few horror stories about people who waived their rights too soon and developed problems later. It's usually too late then ... Of course, your laws may be a bit different than ours, too.


----------



## hewee

Let get some coffee made here.

Hope your daughter is okay YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Yes Mark, 

Last time someone came through a red light & collected her car she sustained back injuries & the TAC put her through their doctors & rehab & passed her as fit & she still suffers with back trouble after 20 years. 


Hi Harry, 

Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi everyone, 

Good morning Mark, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all
YM, I hope your daughter is doing better.
I make service calls a lot and am on the road constantly. In last two years - I've been rear-ended twice (texters) - both time I saw them coming. Car damaged but no injuries.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Everyone, 

Good evening Jim, 

Thanks for your good wishes, she is still sore but a lot better.

I'll have to be her taxi until she gets another car. 

Those drivers should get huge fines & have their licence suspended before they kill someone,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## ymfoster

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' ym. I couldn't agree more!


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Morning YM

Ice roads here tonight - nobody stopping! Everyone sliding through the intersections. Look out!!
I went out for a short walk to the store on slippery sidewalks and it was hard to keep your balance.
I'm home now where its safe and warn.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Sunday folks! Jim, keep warm!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi everyone, 

Hi Jim, 

Good to hear you stayed upright,  you need spiked soles, 

Hi Mark, 

Have a good one. 

Cool days here, a nice break from the heat.


----------



## HOBOcs

Afternoon all
Sun is out (nice to see) but still cold -16C
YM - I was watching a little of the Australian Open from Melbourne early this morning - the last match they played past midnight your time. 
Mark - No NASCAR yet?


----------



## hewee

Getting hit in a car can effect you for years.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi everyone, 

Yes Jim, I think they have the matches late so the rest of the World can watch it live. 


Hi Harry, 

Yes it sure can, she is lucky it wasn't worse injuries.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

About 4 more weeks to the Daytona 500, Jim ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello everyone. 

Fresh coffee, tea and juices are ready.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good Evening Mark, 

Thanks for the tea Harry, :up:

Hope everything's hunky dory your end too Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark


----------



## Cheeseball81

We got dumped with 20 inches of snow Tuesday into Wednesday. I could use a hot chocolate. And a muscle relaxer


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Morning YM

Hey CB..... here... let me help you out!


----------



## hewee

Hello all 

Wow you need a fire too cheese to melt some snow. Here is lots of hot chocolate.

Hi Jim.

Doing okay here YM. 

I had the test months ago with the gallbladder and the my own Doctor come back and want to test me for lung nodule after first of the year so got them today.
But hi said CT scan of your chest showed that your lung nodule is stable. I have ordered a follow-up CT scan to be done 12 months from now.

So that is good news so going to try and eat less meat and a lot more veggies. Also more lemon juice and some baking soda and water first thing in the morning. 

Acid/Alkaline Balance (pH)
The Prime Cause and Cure for Cancer

Also you just feel better when your Alkaline too. 

So we will find out later.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening ym. I hope your daughter is feeling better!


----------



## ymfoster

Cheeseball81 said:


> We got dumped with 20 inches of snow Tuesday into Wednesday. I could use a hot chocolate. And a muscle relaxer


Hi Nicole, 

Yes we've seen photos of the dump & ice storm in your neck of the woods on TV, 
keep warm there.

Good evening Jim, 

Good to hear the results are no worse Harry, :up:

Hope the remedy does some good & next year's test is even better, :up:

Evening Mark, 

She's a lot better thanks, :up:

just needs a new car now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Glad to hear it!


----------



## hewee

Thanks YM. 

Well if I feel a lot better next year I will pass on the test because a CT Scan is not good for you either.

Well the worse month ever for rain so we broke a record. The another record for being hottest day I think.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Yes she is lucky to get off so lightly. :up:


Yes Harry, I'm sure you'll be better with your diet working also. 

We've had our coolest January for a number of years, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All
Evening YM

Wow - time is flying where did January go?!? 
We're in a Cold Alert today -20C we had a blast of snow yesterday .... I hate winter and it really doesn't get going until February here.
Harry, I hope all is well ... and stick to that meal plan.


----------



## Gr3iz

Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Jim, 

That's freezing, hope you stay warm there, some hot drinks should help.


Good morning Mark, 

enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## hewee

We keep breaking records for hottest day here. Now 3 days in a roll. 

Yes I feel better. Or feel better from gallbladder attack I just had again and wrong foods can sure make it act up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 


Hi Harry, 

I gather that is hottest winter day, 

Sorry to hear about the gall bladder attack, may be best to have it taken out, 


Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Yes the hottest for this day in history and yes winter time.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

We've had the coolest January for decades here, I don't mind in the least.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone,

Warm winter is great for your heating bill.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Same goes for cooling in Summer,  ...... but warming up again at the end of the week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, 

I got fresh coffee, tea, juice for one and all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, Jim & Harry, 

Thanks Harry, think I'll have some cool juice today, 

Almost the weekend again.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone,

Well it's raining again. Plus wind warning with gust up to 70 mph so not good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening all
I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

batten down the hatches, 

warming up again this week. 

Good morning Mark, 

Good morning Jim, 

fine here, hope all's well with you also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all - Its a good Sunday morning here (lots of snow) -14C


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Jim, 

warming up again here.


----------



## hewee

Lots of rain here. Not sure how much. The other day the weather station for my zip code was gone and a new one was there and it does not work right because the rain does not show up and today no wind shows up either.
Not much goos when it leaves out that part and then for the day report it says 3.31in and that is way off.
Looks like I may have to find another station that is not as close to me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Looks like you'll have to do your own forecasting, 

just stick a wet finger in the air to see which way the wind is blowing, 

Good morning Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

May rain today but I think it's over and we got warmer days and night.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark.

I need some coffee here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Harry!

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning again Mark, YM and the rest of you here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

one coffee coming up,


----------



## hewee

Thank you YM.

That is just what I been waiting for.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

You're very welcome Harry, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning all.

Got some fresh coffee and tea.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Afternoon all 
It's a very cold day here (-30C) - but the sun is out making it look good. Not sure if the car will start and ....I'm not going out to find out.

It's also a long weekend (We get "Family Day" off on Monday). Today is also our "Flag Day" no real holiday just a recognition day - it happens to be 50 years old (we adopted a new flag in 1965) 
My Backyard Flag









Happy belated Valentines Day YM (Mark, Hewee - I'll just send friendly greetings and a fist pump)

Mark, you must be occupied with the Daytona Qualifying races
What's Up with you Harry?


----------



## hewee

Nice and warm the weather is 71 and sunny. Should be 61 max but it's a hot winter. Guess you too some of the cooler weather. 

Way way too cold where your at.


----------



## combsdon

Just dropped in looking for a few old friends...................


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you combsdon, some of us are still hanging out....


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Yeah, Jim, but it was kind of a bust. I don't like the way they did it ...


----------



## hewee

Lucky I remember you combsdon because I have not seen you in years. Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Thanks for the tea Harry, 

Hi Jim, 
that is very cold, bet there's not much warmth in the sun either. 
Thanks for the valentine's day wishes, we still buy a card for one another, 

Hi Combsdon, 
I do remember you, hope you've been doing fine.

Hi ekim68, 
nice to see you also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Monday morning all

Mark - I watched too and didn't quite figure it out. I came in at the 2nd round and everyone was waiting on the grid - no one wanting to go (I thought it was a poor way to do it)


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi folks.

Yeah, Jim. Even some of the drivers didn't get it. Except, of course, the two that ended up on the front row ...


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all!
Evening YM


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day Mark, Jim and YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Jim, Mark & Harry


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning all


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark & Harry.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM and Mark and Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 


Have a good week end


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Afternoon All
Still in a bit of a Freeze here - it's be really cold here. We here Flowers and Cherry Blossoms are budding on the west cost. We're still under a foot of snow/

Big Race Day Mark - who are you pulling for?
Oscar Night as well - I love old movies


----------



## Gr3iz

Good day folks!

Jim, I've been a Harvick fan for years, through thick & thin. He finally won the championship last year! I also like his owner, Smoke (Tony Stewart) and still have good feelings toward Richard Childress' teams and, of course, Dale Junior. But, Harvick in the 4 is #1 with me!


----------



## hewee

Good morning,

I need coffee so got some coffee and tea made for us.:up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

Afternoon All
Sun is shining - all is right with the world ... once again (But still cold)


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Enjoy the sun, Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Thanks for the tea Harry,  :up:

Good evening Mark, 

Great to hear you've had some sunshine Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning 

Coffee please with eggs over easy with trout and juice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good afternoon Mark, Jim and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark & Harry, 



hewee said:


> Good morning
> 
> Coffee please with eggs over easy with trout and juice.


Here you go Harry,


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Good morning Mark & Harry,
> 
> Here you go Harry,


Thank you YM, that looks very good but funny looking eggs.


----------



## ymfoster

That's all I had in the fridge, 

couldn't let you go hungry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, 

Smart move their YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 



hewee said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Smart move their YM.


Hi Harry, 

I agree.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> I agree.


Show off.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> show off.


:d :d :d


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> :d :d :d


You goofed on your


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. (Think a dentist might be able to help here?) ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Sunday Morning all.
New pot of coffee is on.

March 1st finally warming up a bit - -9C (15F)
February was a brutally cold month for us. I'm looking forward to a heat wave!!


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 
(Think a dentist might be able to help here?) ;-) you or me ? 



hewee said:


> You goofed on your


It wasn't me, I did it correctly & it would alter when posted, 

I tried to correct it twice & gave up,  

Hi Jim, 

Good to hear it's warming a little there, we've had a cooler summer this year which was a relief.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Good evening Mark,
> (Think a dentist might be able to help here?) ;-) you or me ?
> 
> It wasn't me, I did it correctly & it would alter when posted,
> 
> I tried to correct it twice & gave up,
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> Good to hear it's warming a little there, we've had a cooler summer this year which was a relief.


That is odd.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Afternoon All 

Sun's out - snows melting - for a day or so, I hear we are going to get dumped on again this week.
It's warming up too. February has been the coldest we've had here in sometime - it never got above 0'C / 32F.
I hate winter. I was watching Golf (a warm weather sport) but not so, in a rain soaked Florida tournament and NASCAR (fans were braving the cold in Atlanta) this past weekend. 

Spring?? - Hurry up??? I'm starting to think about planting my vegetable seeds.

WTG Mark - #4 looked good on Sunday - shame about everyone else at the end.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 



hewee said:


> That is odd.


Computers are odd Harry, 
mine is slow at the moment, but I have seen that happen to others before also. 

Hi Jim, 

I was sent photos of Buffalo, NY under 10 feet of snow up to the top of doorways, cars buried & a poor dog at the front door blocked with snow waiting to go out to the toilet I presume, so they've had it freezing also.

It would be good if you could move south for the winter.


----------



## hewee

Yes computer do odd things YM. 

We living back in Winding Hills or Montgomery, NY in the 1950's and was snowed in for 3 weeks. It's all a park, camp ground etc now and the Park Rangers live in the very house we lived in. Then the bigger older home our friends lived in is the Ranger Station now.

Looks better now because it was old and looked it and was not all cleared around it like it is now. Hard to remember everything because I was very young. I know they also moved to Delaware because we also moved there and we got to see them again.

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM3FQX_Winding_Hills_Park_Ranger_Station_Montgomery_NY

Used to play in that house. We took path thru the woods to get to where we lived.

This is the steps of the back side of the home we lived in that is now where the Rangers live.

I am the one on the right. I guess this was Easter 1957 because we never too many picture and ones we got as kids was Xmas or Easter.

This is what my Mom and Dad said when they went there about 1990.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Yeah, Jim, he's lookin' good so far! Just needs to find that one more position! He did win on Saturday, but that made Sunday feel more like a disappointment ... 2nd place is just the first loser, as the late, great, Dale Sr. used to say ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Lovely home you had back then Harry, 
you were cute kids back then too. 


Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Lovely home you had back then Harry,
> you were cute kids back then too.
> 
> Good evening Mark.


One with us on the steps was where we lived. The links to that other Ranger Station was our friends home. I had nice blond here back then till it changed color and got darker when I 8 years old.

That was the place dad yelled at me for trying to catch a 6 foot rattlesnake.  I was runny after it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

yes hair often changes at puberty, daughter's hair & a neighbour's boy's hair went curly at that age. 


You must have thought the snake would be nice to play with,


----------



## hewee

My brothers kid had really nice blond hair that got dark and curly. Was so nice looking before the change. 

Yes I wanted to play with snake.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

meant to thank you for the tea & coffee yesterday Mark. 


Yes Harry, things change as we get older, my hair is more wavy now in the past, some friends who have chemotherapy & lost their hair has grown back very curly. 

That snake had a close shave didn't it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

I will make some coffee, tea and juices. 

Hi Mark and YM.

Yes as I get older I got less hair to worry about the change.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 


Thanks for the tea Harry, 


my hair's getting thinner too,


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the tea Harry,
> 
> my hair's getting thinner too,


Not as thin and short as mine.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

My hair was real thick until last year. Chemo thinned it out pretty good! At least I didn't lose it all! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Not as thin and short as mine.


No I'll let you keep that look,  

Hi Mark, 

good to hear you have some reasonable regrowth Mark, 

My husband lost a lot after being resuscitated & kept in a coma, also lost a lot of hearing & memory, 
it's amazing what medicine can do these days. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

You sound like a very strong woman, ym! Amazing ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Mark, 

You sound like a fighter also Mark, :up:


Hubby has died & been resuscitated 3 times, now has a defibrillator & pacemaker implants, also had several spinal fractures & fits, but he's also a fighter. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

For most of my life I went to a doctor on average of every 2 years, or so, usually for something simple like poison ivy or gout or such. About 3.5 years ago, that all changed. I've spent several weeks in the hospital (at different times, for different reasons) in that time. I have more doctors than I can keep track of! Getting old sucks ...


----------



## ymfoster

Gr3iz said:


> Getting old sucks ...


It sure does Mark, :down:

We have had problems for 30 years now, but you learn to cope, there is always someone else worse off & you thank your lucky stars you can still do things.  :up:


----------



## hewee

Yes I hate getting old. 



Thank goodness there's a name for this disorder.
Somehow I feel better even though I have it!!



Recently, I was diagnosed with A.A.A.D.D. -
Age Activated Attention Deficit Disorder.



This is how it manifests:



I decide to water my garden.
As I turn on the hose in the driveway,
I look over at my car and decide it needs washing.



As I start toward the garage,
I notice mail on the porch table that
I brought up from the mail box earlier.



I decide to go through the mail before I wash the car.



I lay my car keys on the table,
put the junk mail in the garbage can under the table,
and notice that the can is full.



So, I decide to put the bills back
on the table and take out the garbage first.



But then I think,
since I'm going to be near the mailbox
when I take out the garbage anyway,
I may as well pay the bills first.



I take my check book off the table,
and see that there is only one check left.
My extra checks are in my desk in the study,
so I go inside the house to my desk where
I find the can of Pepsi I'd been drinking.



I'm going to look for my checks,
but first I need to push the Pepsi aside
so that I don't accidentally knock it over.



The Pepsi is getting warm,
and I decide to put it in the refrigerator to keep it cold.



As I head toward the kitchen with the Pepsi,
a vase of flowers on the counter
catches my eye--they need water.



I put the Pepsi on the counter and
discover my reading glasses that
I've been searching for all morning.



I decide I better put them back on my desk,
but first I'm going to water the flowers.



I set the glasses back down on the counter,
fill a container with water and suddenly spot the TV remote.
Someone left it on the kitchen table.



I realize that tonight when we go to watch TV,
I'll be looking for the remote,
but I won't remember that it's on the kitchen table,
so I decide to put it back in the den where it belongs,
but first I'll water the flowers.



I pour some water in the flowers,
but quite a bit of it spills on the floor.



So, I set the remote back on the table,
get some towels and wipe up the spill.



Then, I head down the hall trying to
remember what I was planning to do.



At the end of the day:



the car isn't washed
the bills aren't paid
there is a warm can of Pepsi sitting on the counter
the flowers don't have enough water,
there is still only 1 check in my check book,
I can't find the remote,
I can't find my glasses,
and I don't remember what I did with the car keys.
Then, when I try to figure out why nothing got done today,
I'm really baffled because I know I was busy all day,
and I'm really tired.



I realize this is a serious problem,
and I'll try to get some help for it, but first I'll check my e-mail....



Do me a favor.
Forward this message to everyone you know,
because I don't remember who the heck I've sent it to.



Don't laugh -- if this isn't you yet, your day is coming!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Sounds like every day is an adventure, Harry! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All. 
Sorry I missed all the hair raising stories.
Yes, YM and Mark, you're a bunch of tough cookies.
Harry - you just recounted my day, _ (Still looking for my glasses and car keys)_

Sucks getting old


----------



## hewee

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' ym.
> 
> Sounds like every day is an adventure, Harry! ;-)





HOBOcs said:


> Evening All.
> Sorry I missed all the hair raising stories.
> Yes, YM and Mark, you're a bunch of tough cookies.
> Harry - you just recounted my day, _ (Still looking for my glasses and car keys)_
> 
> Sucks getting old


Your both so right. I am lucky I got signs all over point to the coffee shop or I would really be in trouble.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

yes I think it must be contagious, 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Jim, 

you need some hair for it to be hair raising, 

That's life,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

ymfoster said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> you need some hair for it to be hair raising,
> 
> That's life,


I'm fortunate to have lots 

Good Sunday Morning to All


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

Good evening Jim, 



HOBOcs said:


> I'm fortunate to have lots
> 
> Good Sunday Morning to All


So you still pay for hair cuts,  

Have a good one folks,


----------



## hewee

I cut my own hair.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 



hewee said:


> I cut my own hair.


So do I, & hubby's & daughter's also.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> So do I, & hubby's & daughter's also.


I use the size 000 because it's only one I have and a 1/4" I can do the whole head.

But at the cost now days it sure saves you a lot of money and I can do my own. Just got to check the back side in the mirror to make sure I don't miss parts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, 

I best get the coffee and tea made Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's an easy way to do it,  
I have to use a comb & scissors, so the back is difficult for me. 
Thanks for the drinks. :up:


Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

I got a hand mirror and the bath mirror it's a 3 door mirror so you open the two outside ones you can see the sides and with the hand one you can see everything good.

Also for me you need lots of good light.

I like good bright light in the kitchen and bath. Wish the walls had white paint on them too because that helps give off the light and those are two places I want really good lighting.

I need to get some LED lights for the bath. I got 100 Watt fluorescent light bulbs and got 4 over the sink. But you got to wait for them to get brighter. LED would give you the full bright light right away. 
Kitchen can use better light too. No range hood but a micro wave so it does not have a place for a 60 or 75 Watt that really helps. Also I miss not having a light over the kitchen sink.

Anyhow I got a very old Vintage Wahl Single Cut Model SC 000 Solid Barber Electric Hair Trimmer Clipper 


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/424112489882092144/


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all
Finally above Freezing here - going up to about 45-50F today / tomorrow
Snow is melting, looking out for flooding, Spring is coming.... Yeah!!! 
_(Did I tell you I hate winter?)_


----------



## Gr3iz

Was there something you were trying to tell us, Jim? ;-)


----------



## hewee

A cooler 75 here today.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I use the mirror on the dressing table & a hand mirror for mine, 
I have an old pair of hand clippers for Tony's neck area, more vintage than yours. 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Jim, 
sounds like Spring is there, a nice 25C here today.


----------



## hewee

Well they still make the hand clippers.
http://www.amazon.com/9020-Original-Operated-Wahl-Professional/dp/B000YKQRLW

If I want a closer shaved head this would be great.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FBN0K2E?psc=1


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Hand clippers haven't changed much over 70 years, 

That scalper looks very efficient, 


Good morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Now some things just stay the same. Older ones may be made better so yours is good and that is why your still using it.

The scalper is the only way to go. look how easy it is to hold too and press down and one of the five will cut.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## HOBOcs

Gr3iz said:


> Was there something you were trying to tell us, Jim? ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Yes Harry, old goods do last longer, & that scalper handles all bumps & corners. 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

Spring has sprung,  :up:


----------



## hewee

Well I made lots of great apple juice. So help yourself.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Jim, I think I'm beginning to understand ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all
Happy Triskaidekaphobia Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Thanks for the apple juice Harry, it was great :up:

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

likewise,


----------



## hewee

Your welcome YM. 

Your :up: you goof on making. :down: 

I love the fresh made apple juice. Cost a lot more than buy it even if you get it but the gallon but it's so much better tasting. 

Then I just had a nice big thick juice mix with Strawberry Protein and it taste so good. Had some great Fresh made Russian bread. Now I know what they make the big round or longer. You got to cut them yourself but they are heavy and taste so good and moist. You can make a meal out of this bread. 

Rye, wheat, oatmeal, sunflower and more all in one. 

It is called "Bread World Champion"

Some are as heavy or more heavy than a brick but you cut them open and they are so good.

Plus I love it when I pick one up and it's still warm.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, there's another forum where tup works,   

That juice sounds good, also the bread, :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning Al!

Gloomy day here today. Looks like an in door day to do some cleanup.
Maybe I'll get the tomato and pepper seeds started.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good one too. 

Good evening Jim, 

Good luck with the seeds.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi YM - I found those coffee K-Cups useful as little seed pots. 
Started some "Grape" tomatoes (10 ) - looks Like I'll have to go shopping for more seeds.
We get the Grape tomatoes from "Mexico" and I usually dry out a couple and save the seeds for the next season.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark, Jim and YM.

Jim,
Great reuse for the K-cups. 

YM,
Yes the juice and bread is very good.

Another hot Winter day of 87 here. Yes 87. 
At 8 PM at night it's 75 out still.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

Do you have a clear cover for them to keep the cold out ?
yes we used to keep our seeds also, it became too difficult with water restrictions for our vegie garden, I'd get eaten alive by mozzies watering at their times.

That is warm Harry, 
when does your Spring start ?

We had 30C yesterday & will be having a few days midweek around that temp again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

First day the sun has shone here in a while!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

bet you enjoyed that sunshine, it certainly changes your mood after a long cloudy spell. :up:

Bedtime for you Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

I don't especially mind dreary days. I avoid the sun whenever possible. It just tends to make things hot!


----------



## hewee

Yea the sun does heat things up and it sure keeps heating up this State.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

We get too much heating down here, Harry! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Weather is crazy all over Mark.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark & Harry, 

very warm & cloudy here today with a change tonight, 

This is very groovy & clever, .......

Best Commercial ....


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. That is cute .., ;-)


----------



## hewee

If that is what the water does I better not drink it.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

yes but I don't know how they do it, :up:


Hi Harry, 

don't you want to feel that young again ?


----------



## hewee

Feel young again yes to not like that. Plus I was more cute then they are. 

Here I am showing mom and dad my dance steps.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

I have to admit you were cute Harry,  

Good morning Mark,


----------



## hewee

Thanks YM.

I Mark.

Here are 7 in this .gif file.

I had a great mom I really miss. A short 4' 9" she was and she was 4' 5" when she died. 
Funny being so short I never seen her as a short person.


----------



## ymfoster

Lovely pics Harry, 

you were a good looking youngster.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

I had more hair back then too.


----------



## largerthanlyf

hello everyone!! i m new here.. can i join?


----------



## hewee

Sure your welcome largerthanlyf.

Got fresh made coffee, tea and juices.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings! Welcome to TSG, larger! Stick around a while!

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## largerthanlyf

hewee said:


> Sure your welcome largerthanlyf.
> 
> Got fresh made coffee, tea and juices.


hi Hewee...whats up? and thanxxxx


----------



## largerthanlyf

Gr3iz said:


> Greetings! Welcome to TSG, larger! Stick around a while!
> 
> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' ym.


Thank you!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

You are most welcome, larger. Make yourself comfortable! ;-)


----------



## hewee

largerthanlyf said:


> hi Hewee...whats up? and thanxxxx


Sick  Got me a bad chest cold.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good (late) Evening All
Afternoon YM
_I'll put a fresh pot on (on a timer for those early risers)_


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, Harry & Jim, 

& welcome to the coffee shop largerthanlyf, 

Hope you get over your cold soon Harry. 

Thanks for the drinks Jim, :up:

Some snacks for you all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Have a great weekend folks!

Thanks for the goodies ym!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

You're welcome, have a good one too Mark, 

We have a couple of sunny days here, 28C today,


----------



## hewee

I get sick and the place needs a cleaning. 

Still sick but think it's turning around. 

Some herb tea is what I need.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Hope you're feeling much better soon, here's some herb tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

Thank you for the tea YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

you're very welcome,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Cold snap here & we're going to the Melbourne Flower & Garden Show, better take my umbrella.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Enjoy your outing!


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All
Hey Mark, Harry
Warming up a bit here but Winter and Spring are still fighting to see whose season it is. Winter won't let go.
Raining here today, and had freezing rain yesterday ..so the snow on the ground is almost gone.
YM, have a great time at the show


----------



## hewee

Hi Jim, Mark and YM. 

Almost 85 here. 

So much for the Normal 66 it should be. We keep getting above or way above Normal.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Mark & Jim, 

had a good time & it didn't rain, need to put my feet up now. 

Hi Harry, 

That's nice & warm there.


----------



## hewee

No its way to warm here. If you need the AC on in the winter, spring then it's too hot.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Friday at last!


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Well we had a hot burst early summer, then quite mild for the rest, so hope yours is similar. 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Saturday Afternoon All

Doing a little spring cleaning here (inside), outside sun is shining but still bitterly cold.
Snow is almost gone - still showing around the house in the shady spots


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark & Jim, 

Enjoy your weekend & the Spring cleaning, 

think I'll do some tidying up in the garden.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi ho Mark, Jim and YM


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hey Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a great day boys.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

April Fool's Day here.


----------



## hewee

Lot of fresh apple juice. 

Made great orange juice with the juicer. I get more juice with dryer pulp too and it taste great.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Thanks for the apple juice, :up:

enjoy your orange juice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone,

Well doctor said I will be okay. Just may have a cough a little for a week more.

But I told him I stopped the one med but was feeling I did not need the other med Famotidine or Prevacid I take for GERD that I did not feel I need it when I was not eating wheat. He said it's acid and he is right.
But looked more into this and that drug has had a lot of bad side effects that has gotten to me. Also I need off wheat that is bad for me. http://drhyman.com/blog/2010/07/17/3-simple-steps-to-eliminate-heartburn-and-acid-reflux/

So got to make some changes because I started that med before the heart attack and later after going to the gym I was doing great but the wheat effect go worse because I was eating more of it and then I was putting back on the weight I was losing and then other bad side effects from the drug so glad to know this now.

No wonder I hate going to the doctors off because they want to give you another drug and it's the drugs that give me more trouble then what I was there for in the first place. Doctor was right about the wheat and acid but why did he not say try staying off wheat and see if trouble goes away and then you will not have to take this drug and your fee better.

So praying the Father heals me and helps me make the changes.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Afternoon YM

Holiday here tomorrow Easter

Hewee - Doctors will do that.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, have a Happy Easter 

Good evening Mark & Jim, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope the new regime brings relief, :up:
I get acidity occasionally & just take a spoonful of Gaviscon which gives immediate relief, I don't often have spicy or fatty food & stay clear of too much sweet stuff, so I seldom have problems now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hoppy Easter all!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Happy Good Friday to you all.

Very sorry that I rarely go in TSG since over the year, Been thinking of Hewee and Yvonne. Hi there . I was enjoying booze-free lent and sadly easter is coming. Oh well will enjoy few drinks in Food Festival in Easter Day. 

Hewee, What's your latest juice you made earlier? 

Yvonne, Hope Aussie is cooling down because we need the sun back, it's chilly in here. 

I'm currently on 14 stone 11 lbs and lost over 4 pound in a week because attending the gym everyday aiming to burn off 500 calories per visit. I'm happy with that target and hopefully to go down to 13 and half stone. 

So, How's everyone?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Happy Easter to you too Robbie, 

Good to see you & good job at losing some weight, I've been trying to lose some too, 

It is cooling down here but we've had some nice sunny days, expecting some rain this week, we badly need some here.

We've been keeping fairly well here thanks, hope it warms up there for you now. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Enjoy your Easter weekend!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

The weather getting Ok for now,planned to go Food Festival to sample many of foods and drinks. I can't wait to buy traditional made Steak And Kidney pudding as I brought it last year and it were so lovely, hopefully they'll sell smaller portion this time. 

No chocolates for me althought one customer at my work brought me same Easter egg from last year with a mug. Now I have three identical mug. 

Will have roast lamb for easter meal tonight. 

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

Hoppy Easter folks!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hope you enjoyed your Easter festivities, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hope you had a Hoppy Easter also, 

Hi Robbie, 

Hope you found your steak & kidney pie & also enjoyed the roast lamb, 

we're having chow mein & bread & butter pudding tonight.


----------



## hewee

A cool day here and rain coming in.

Hard a great meal for The Night to be Much Observed at another home with 10 of us. The best and most fancy meal I ever had. A night you wish could last but people need to get home.
I even made with my one juicer that lets me make ice cream with frozen berries and bananas for us too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear you had a great meal with your friends, it sounds very enjoyable,
I'm sure your Berry & banana drink went down well also. 


Hope the berries weren't from china, we've had people getting very ill from their frozen berries, best to buy locally grown ones.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Everything was Organic and it was not a drink but Ice cream.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

That looks yummy. :up:


----------



## hewee

It taste very good.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi Hewee

Yvonne, didn't find any steak and kidney pudding sadly, probably it didn't sell well because its bit expensive and other of my favourite JuiceBar in VW Camper didn't come too, they said their stalls price has gone up. Nevermind, I'll be contacting them to order steak and kidney pudding.

Had few drinks, went down well and got a mini-hangover, Lyons Coffee bags and buttered crumpets goes down well. It's because I give up drink for Lent including Sunday's. 

Hope all is well


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> It taste very good.


I bet it did. 

Hi Robbie, 

Sorry you missed your favourites, sounds like you had a good time anyway, 

We are all ok here, wasn't a good start to the year but all is well now. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark, YM and CCM


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## hewee

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening ym.
> 
> Happy Hump Day!


Yes and I am now on the down hill side. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hope yours was happy too, 

Hi Harry, 



hewee said:


> Yes and I am now on the down hill side. :up:


Me too.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hope yours was happy too,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Me too.


Yea and your ahead of me so watch out it may be me that hits you on the way down. 
Wish we had snow here so I could slide down a hill. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Then you've got to get up the hill again & pick me up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Be more easy to stop and wait then go up hill.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Afraid of getting a hernia ?


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Afraid of getting a hernia ?


Yea that may happen


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> yea that may happen


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Have a great weekend everyone, during the dieting and exercise, I've lost a appetite of sweetners added to tea so I like them plain but not too milky. 

Weighted myself yesterday and got 1 pound on but BMI going down so that's a good result. 

I'm in search of others gyms because I find my current gym offers basic gym equipment and I think other gyms have telly on their machines so you can choose what you like to watch. I like Nuffield Fitness Centre but cost me £65 per week and mines £25 (normally £30 but £5 discount for disabled) the gym is based where Paralympics is and called guttman statium. 

It's a shame when after exercising, I fancied some protein bars or healthy bars but in their cafe they sell all chocolate bars, so I brought some of Nakd strawberry crunch bars with all raw foods mixed in and contains 18% protein so that's good for me. 

Hope all is well and have a lovely day today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Robbie, 

You're doing a good job, but if you want the extra entertainment it will always cost much more, 

I haven't had sugar in my tea since I got married, I've been avoiding sweets & biscuits & didn't have any chocolate for Easter, but did have some hot cross buns, 

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone. 

I need a good drink.

My first big mowing job of the year I did today. Got a little more on the big lot and back yard but got it more early this year so it's not all dried up before I start the lot and that's better on the lung then mowing a dry lot.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That sounds like a big job,

here's some refreshments. 










Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> That sounds like a big job,
> 
> here's some refreshments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Mark.


Was a big job. I thank you for a refreshing drink.

Hi Mark


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good afternoon Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

You're welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

We made it to Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Good morning folks.

Popping in for tea. no sugar please


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Robbie, 

Here's your tea.


----------



## hewee

Wow the tea is still hot so I will get some.

Thanks YM


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thank you Yvonne, Can I have some Semi-skimmed milk to pour on 

Dieting is going well so far, on 14 St 7 lbs and want to aim for 13 St 7 lbs .


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, you're welcome, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Robbie, 

I get down to 12 stone & stall,  I need more exercise. 

Here's your milk,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

Hello everyone


----------



## ymfoster

I folks, 

Hi Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!!


----------



## hewee

Good day everyone


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Was looking forward to watching a race tonight. I always prefer Saturday night races. However, it's raining in Richmond, VA, so I guess I'll watch it tomorrow instead ...


----------



## hewee

Well we got a nice rain and sure need it but we are still in water trouble. Now we can not water for 48 hours after it rains. Plus waters days are going to be one day a week. Going to have to water 3 or 4 times in that one day. When I was in Palm Springs it's very hot but they water on and off all the time.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hope you caught up with the race. 


Hi Harry, 

Water restrictions make things hard for older folks, we had set times & they were too early in the morning & late at night when the mozzies were biting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Thanks, I did catch it. It was pretty a good race, too.


----------



## hewee

Well I sure am glad to get the sprinkler system fix because that help me out so much because it remembers better than I do. 
Because doing it on your own you had to do it before noon and after 8 PM and you need to be there on those days and remember to do it. So a timer for the sprinkler system helps so much.

I could have it come on at say 9 pm, 1 am and 5 am and if I need to 11 am. That way once the ground is wet down deep you just need to keep the top wet so it does not dry out. I could also I bet turn down how long it runs each time.

If this is a State law wonder how the rich towns down south with all the golf clubs are at will keep thing green because when I was at Palm Springs everything was so very green. It's very hot there so sprinklers were always coming on.


----------



## Brigham

Some years ago, my wife and I, had a golf holiday in Palm Springs. We went on a couple of organised tours of the place, and the guide told us that under Palm Springs was a huge water reservoir which had many feet of water, and despite all the usage it had only gone down 4 inches since the 1920's. I don't know if this is true, but if it is, I don't think the residents have any cause for worry, for a long time.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

glad you enjoyed the race. :up:

Hi Harry, 

A sprinkler system makes things much easier, but we had only hand watering when the drought was bad & only every second day, so it was hard to get things saturated at all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Brigham said:


> Some years ago, my wife and I, had a golf holiday in Palm Springs. We went on a couple of organised tours of the place, and the guide told us that under Palm Springs was a huge water reservoir which had many feet of water, and despite all the usage it had only gone down 4 inches since the 1920's. I don't know if this is true, but if it is, I don't think the residents have any cause for worry, for a long time.


That may be true because they call the place Palm Springs so they could have a big under ground spring.

http://www.cvwd.org/about/wherewater.php

Hi everyone,

Well you got to water every other day is more than we get.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

We had a mild summer this year, so maybe you will also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Good morning Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> We had a mild summer this year, so maybe you will also.


Will it's off to a bad start YM. Going to be over 90 in a couple days.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Well we also had an early hot spell before the milder weather,


----------



## hewee

So what?  We are always above what it should be most of the whole year and it's been going on for years and years. Just now we are doing it without water.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

you just want to be the hottest, 


Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> you just want to be the hottest,
> 
> Good evening Mark,


No I want it under 70 but it was over 90 and was even 84 in San Francisco and that's very hot for San Francisco.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope the air conditioning is working well then, 

Our daughter has just gone to Sydney for her holidays & thought she had missed the heavy rains & floods they had,
but there's another lot of heavy rain & winds forecast over the next day or so which will put a dampener on her day trips.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

Yes the AC works great at cooling. 

To bad about the heavy rain & winds forecast there. 

92 here now so that will get hotter.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good Saturday mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

went to a cousins 60th last night, 2 hours drive away, didn't get home 'til 1am, had a lovely time, but the drive was a bit tiring.


Hi Harry, 

Any hotter is a bit much,


----------



## hewee

I know but got to say the newer AC sure works better than the older on. But would be better not to need the AC or Heater. I would like to dress warmer to keep from using the heater but when it get hotter it just gets to me and you can only take odd so much and I do keep shorts on but when the body is hot you got to cool it down..

Weather for today got cooler and only 80 and I think a nice cool off tonight. 

I got home at 1:30 am but it was about a 50 minute drive on the freeway but I had not see the freeway so clear in 25 years. I went about 35 miles and never passed on car. You could see all the cars way in front and behind you but guess everyone was doing 70 mph so all doing the same speed. But it sure made it a nice drive. Could have been even better if no cars was going the other way so no headlights would have gotten in my eyes because I don't like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

As long as you stay cool there Harry, :up:


We were also on the freeway most of the way doing 60 - 70 mph, but a fair lot of traffic going up but fewer coming home,
they don't always dip their lights either,  Hubby was a bit apprehensive about me driving so far at night. 


Good morning Mark,


----------



## hewee

Good day everyone. 

Good for you YM for the long drive.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Harry,  

back to wintery weather here today.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM. 

Nicer 78 here today so I love it. 

Got new free Fridge today and like it. Will miss the older one and it was from 1973 and was still working so it was made to last. Newer ones are only good for about 10 years. 

I got to add a soft strip to the side of cabinet so the fridge door will not get marked up. The freezer is above it so is okay.
Older fridge was side by side with the handle that ran from top to bottom so I had a felt stick strip on the edge of the handle so you never seen it really. Now I would have to put it in the center of a white door so it will show up really good. Looks funny on the edge of cabinet top too but I got to keep from banging up the door. 

Going to miss how easy it is to see in the old side by side because the new one I got to lean over to see the top of the fridge and it's a lot deeper. I love how I can really see good and the deep bins. 
Old one had 5 shelves and new one has 3 shelves and I really can adjust them either so was thinking I would lose a lot of space but you got more on the shelves because they are wider and deeper and I get deeper shelves for the door so it is working out better I think. It got cold really fast too so that was nice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Your new fridge sounds big, should have plenty of room for your juices, 


Good evening Mark, 

Hump day here.


----------



## hewee

Old one was 20.3 cu ft
But it would not cool as good as a newer one. The bottom bin in old one would freeze things so I never used it. So now I can all of the new one and it's bigger.

New one is 0.9 cu ft bigger. 
CAPACITY
Total Capacity (cubic feet) 21.2 cu ft
Fresh Food Capacity 15.1 cu ft
Freezer Capacity 6.1 cu ft

Here is what I got for free from Power Company that for low-income will get free for any trade in over 14 years old.

http://products.geappliances.com/appliance/gea-specs/GTE21GTHWW

But I have a boxed in hole in the wall and they was going to give me a smaller one but it would not fit. Then next bigger would not fit and then the biggest one fit. New one fits better than the old one. I was lucky the opening was made deep and I got more room behind it.
Only thing top part of the fridge is really low so now I got to lean over to look or get something on the top shelve. But look how big and deep the bins are.

Now bottom toe kick vent to get dirty and to clean or break either. No drip tray under it either and that is first one I seen like that.

Very quiet too. I even checked to see if it was running a couple of times and I had to open the freezer door to hear it running so I love that. 
Plus I love how you can see everything inside and how bright it is and the white outside..

If I had money I would have everything in the kitchen and bath White with really good lighting because those are two places I want to be able to see really good.

But was told it will only last about 10 years. Sad they just don't make things to last longer like they used too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Happy Hump Day! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's what I would like also, our fridge is 48 years old & not self defrosting, 

they don't make things to last that long these days. 

Queen Garnet plums & purple carrots to lose weight ......

http://www.frasercoastchronicle.com.au/news/what-colours-our-plate-optimises-our-wellbeing/2171175/

Good morning Mark, 

likewise to you.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> That's what I would like also, our fridge is 48 years old & not self defrosting,
> 
> they don't make things to last that long these days.
> 
> Queen Garnet plums & purple carrots to lose weight ......
> 
> http://www.frasercoastchronicle.com.au/news/what-colours-our-plate-optimises-our-wellbeing/2171175/
> 
> Good morning Mark,
> 
> likewise to you.


Wow yours is 48 years old. I bet it keeps things better. I had older one years ago that was not self defrosting but it was freezer on top and not in the fridge. I keep things really good in the freezer. Did not burn the food or make the ice taste bad and it keep ice cream very good. Air blowing around is what is bad on things and those old ones just got cold. That one I had I liked the best but in 1980 when I started working out of town I had it in storage and when mom and dads went old I told them they could use it. You know really it does not take long to defrost. If they made them like they used to I would get one because I know food will last longer.

Thanks for the link. I can get purple carrots but they cost a lot more.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes old is best for longevity, 

Health foods are always dearer.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone 

Yes a new fridge you would have to change the ice in the ice tray each day where the old one you can go weeks. Even with an ice maker they go bad because they make more ice than most people use unless your got a family with kids. I would love to get ice maker for this fridge but it's big so would take up a lot of freezer apace. I can not get the owner to put in a simple water line. I said why ice makers have been around a very long time. The old fridge had an ice maker and owner said he had one just like it.


----------



## ymfoster

We used to use ice block trays in our freezer but don't seem to bother these days.

Yes some of the old self defrosting fridges had a drip tray underneath & if you didn't tend to it it would become contaminated & need disinfecting also as they could cause legionnaire's disease.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

Just helped Tony mow the lawns, lots of autumn leaves, 

you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> We used to use ice block trays in our freezer but don't seem to bother these days.
> 
> Yes some of the old self defrosting fridges had a drip tray underneath & if you didn't tend to it it would become contaminated & need disinfecting also as they could cause legionnaire's disease.


You know that is I think what I had that I liked so much. I heat up pots of hot water to help speed up the defrosting. But I clean out the drip tray because it get slime on it and I wanted it clean because I used it to keep lunch meats in.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

The drip tray on the self defrosting one is under the fridge on the floor level, on the one we have to defrost ourselves it has a meat tray under the freezer box inside the fridge which we empty when defrosting & also use a hair drier to get the ice of the top & sides where it's hard to reach.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> The drip tray on the self defrosting one is under the fridge on the floor level, on the one we have to defrost ourselves it has a meat tray under the freezer box inside the fridge which we empty when defrosting & also use a hair drier to get the ice of the top & sides where it's hard to reach.


Okay that one. 
My new fridge does not have the drip tray under it and that is the first one I seen like that. Guess that is also why it does not have the front toe kick vent that you can take off to clean and look at the drip tray.

Funny where I rented room for years they had to redo the kitchen floor because of water damage under the fridge. But before it was replaced they just added a board on top. But then I look under and the drip tray was not push back into place so water was getting on the floor. I check again and see it not in the right place. So I asked about it and she was taking it out all the tip. I said you do not need to do that. Just leave it in place and it will never fill up so do not worry. The fan under it also help take the water away. Fridge had no toe kick so she see under it and keep doing what was making trouble and she damaged a floor.

But if you get a good heat gun your get more done faster. They get a whole lot hotter so you can get done faster.

Like this one.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wagner-HT1000-Heat-Tool/14895594
The heat gun operates at 1,200 watts with settings at 750 degrees and 1,000 degrees Fahrenheit.

That is very hot

But there are many other brands and models and temp setting. 
Like two fan speeds and 12 heat settings.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wagner-HT3500-Heat-Gun/21685769

You do not want to heat the ice faster then you can empty the tray under it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Think I'll stick with the hair drier, 


That rotting floor reminds me of my sister's shower, with the shower curtain not staying inside the shower base & the floor eventually rotted through & her foot went through it.


----------



## hewee

Yes the floor was 2x6 with plywood and then underlayment with the laminate floor squares. So it get in the seams of the floor squares and then they got loose and it just got worse and worse and took years. But even stopping the leak it was getting worse still.

I years ago stepped out of the tub and my foot went thru the floor. Call management and guy comes over and cuts bigger hole in floor and said he could not fix it. I then fixed it myself but only part way fixed it because they did not want to fix it all. It needed fixed under the tub and into the duplex next door that was why they damage was done. They keep adding plywood under the toilet but never added a ring to bring the seal up so it leaked under the plywood they added to the 2x6 under so they had something to step on.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes the bathroom quite often has water leakage, my sister ended up with termites because of it & they ended up in about a third of the house; it had to be reblocked & a new floor put in that section & walls & doorframes replaced, it affected 

The Council hadn't let on it was a termite area before the house was built & necessary precautions hadn't been carried out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Yes termites can take over a place and do lots of damage. We had them also out at that place. 
So much work had to be done to repair your sisters place.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Yes her house was close to being condemned, one corner of the walls were just hanging from the roof as the support in that corner had rotted away; it was brick veneer & only 30 years old.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day one and all. 

Wow she is lucky to still have the home.

We had it bad and who knows how much damage was done to the home. The front widow sill they show up each spring and you see the flying one. They are the queens.

Here is a good link on them.

http://www.pestproducts.com/termites.htm


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Yes she was lucky, she passed away a few years ago & there's a young Asian family there now.


----------



## hewee

Sorry to hear that about your sister.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry, 

I had a look on Google Earth & they've pulled out all the shrubs & just left a couple of trees there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mary and YM. 

Yea they do so much damage. I looked at Google too to see the old place I was at all those years. All the out building are gone but the sheds I had. The one I build and the other I paid for. But the one I build I build really good. Wrapped it all in paper before adding siding and did other things that are not code but better than code. All the hinges for the door are not just screwed on but I added backing to the inside and drilled holes all the way thru and got bolts and nuts so they will never come off. I made one great 4 foot wide door too so you need that door to stay where you put it and not sag. 

So it pays to build things right. Even the Tuff shed I got I made changes to make it better and also took the screws out of the hinges and put bolts in. I have seen to many sheds that the doors are falling off. You need the bolts and good hinges to keep the door in place.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

They sound like great strong sheds Harry & should last a lifetime. :tup:

I think the Asian people don't have room for gardens in lots of cases in Asia, so when they have homes here the garden is not a priority & can be left with piles of materials for years & become a real eyesore, we have a couple in our street & they look terrible.


----------



## hewee

Yes and parts of it was really nice 3x6 double tongue and groove I got that was I think from the roofing of the old shopping center. That wood was better than anything you could buy. Some I guess was 30 feet long and the grain was the best. Grain was just the way that makes it better too. Some also was good 2x6 and I mean the full 2x6 because it was from old rail road cars. 
So yes the one I made will last a very long time. 

You think the Asian people would grow food. But just like all the rest of us if we are working and doing other things we don't grow anything either. 

I could have got a 8x8 shed that was 6.5 high with window and turbine vent on roof with double doors that need to have the hinges fixed. With 4 nice metal shelves inside. You just need to take it apart to move it. Guy said $80.00 he would help you and put it on trailer to move it for you. 
Well it's gone now. 
What a deal that was. Be nice to have that outside for mower and other things.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Friday at last!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I bet you wish you could have taken that shed with you, 

sorry you missed out on the $80 one, we need a bigger shed for all Susan's collections etc., so will have to see what's available.


Good evening Mark, 

Hope you enjoyed your Friday, looks like a fine weekend here after a week of cold & showers.


----------



## hewee

Deals like that you got to go for right away or they are gone.


----------



## hewee

To bad this was not on Sunday because I would go.

http://www.kcra.com/kcra-health-and-wellness-festival/32665484

Dr. Oz and a lot more.


----------



## ymfoster

That's a shame Harry, 

sounds like it would be a great day & very informative for the health conscious.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Looks like a rainy weekend here ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

The rain will be back here on Tuesday, so hope you will have sunshine by then.


----------



## hewee

Well the weather is hotter again but sure was a nice week.

Yes it would of been nice to see Doctor Oz but that's the way it goes.


----------



## ymfoster

It's nice to get some good days between the hot spells, :up:


C'est la vie


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Yes but even if you get hot days if you get good cool nights then the days are nicer. But here the ground and everything does not cool off so the heat builds ups. 
I like it when I was down in the East Bay because it would always cool off good.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes when we get more than a few days of hot weather everything stays hot,
our brick house takes quite a while to cool down again, I think we have hot dry summers & bushfires like you do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Yes when we get more than a few days of hot weather everything stays hot,
> our brick house takes quite a while to cool down again, I think we have hot dry summers & bushfires like you do.


Yes brick sure get hot and stays hot. Do you got water you can use? Watering down the brick will have a cooling effect and you should really be able to tell inside. Or get water misting system that will hook up under the roof and spray down on the brick wall will cool your house good because it will take the heat away. Even on the roof it works great. 
Used to do that in an old barn that only had a tin roof and that would get so hot and you could feel the heat coming down but when you had water on the roof I bet it really dropped the temp.

Went to a fruit stand that had the water on the roof to keep it cooler inside and that was how I learned about doing that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Constant water sounds like an invitation to mold ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

They have water sprayers for gutters in bushfire areas, but we would probably have a problem with water restrictions, 
we can only use buckets to wash cars when restrictions are on. 


Good evening Mark, 

I don't think mould would be a problem in the hot weather here.


----------



## hewee

Wow your worse than we are for water.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes when there's a long drought & the dams get low we are only allowed to water on alternate nights at certain hours,
we are getting more immigrants & growth & our water doesn't keep up. 


Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

We are going to have a cut back to water only 1 day a week and no watering from noon to 8 PM. on that day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Yes Harry, 

We need to change our gardens to more drought hardy plants, 


Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Sad YM. 

Things are so dried out around and you know it's getting worse and with cut back they are not doing things that could help make it safer.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes the population & cities are getting bigger & we're using a lot more water than we used to years ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

Yes and stop and think how much water is wasted making bottle water. You pay more for the water that is not any better than many city waters. Plus you can filter water at home for so much less money that will taste better and without the side effects of being in the plastic bottles.

Bottled Water vs Tap Water 20/20 Special Report 





Penn and Teller Water Bottle Survey


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Melbourne had lovely water until they put fluoride in it, 

I've never used bottled water, it's very expensive.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Melbourne had lovely water until they put fluoride in it,
> 
> I've never used bottled water, it's very expensive.


I had great well water till I moved in 2008. 18 years of great water made things like just water great. We had guy that would bring a load of bottles over to fill them up. Made great coffee and tea too.

So it was hard after I moved because all water tasted bad.

Then when I moved here in 2012 the water was even worse.

I got the Brita water filter pitcher that helped some but it's not very good.
Now I got Ultra - Pure Effect Filters
http://www.pureeffectfilters.com/
http://www.pureeffectfilters.com/filter-units/pure-effect-ultra.html

Now it has FluorSorbTM Fluoride Reduction Cartridge 
http://www.pureeffectfilters.com/fluorsorb-fluoride-removal-cartridge.html
It does not remover it 100% because Fluoride is so hard to remove.

All it does is make you stupid, docile, and subservient so that is why it's in the water. 
Really it does so much more damage..

The water taste great.

Pure Effect Water Filters - Pharmaceuticals in Drinking Water


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

We had a water filter jug in the caravan, Adelaide's water is full of lime & coats your electric jugs etc. causing elements to go much quicker. 

I haven't tried filtering out the fluoride, (All it does is make you stupid, docile, and subservient so that is why it's in the water.) I now know why I'm so docile,  


.... also in the summer you can smell the extra chlorine they put in.

Thanks for the links. :up:


----------



## hewee

Yes so much chlorine and that you can deal with better because you can boil it out and I think just let the water sit around in the open air and it can do away with it some.

It's the Chloramine that now all filters deal with that is hard to take out.
Chloramine are a lot worse.
You mix chlorine and ammonia. 
http://www.chloramine.org/chloraminefacts.htm

It is extremely difficult to remove and boiling, distillation and even reverse osmosis cannot get rid of it. The only effective method is by using an inexpensive activated carbon block filter. The best ones employ a multi-stage process with sub micron filtering and ion exchange.
http://usconsumersplace.com/chloramines-in-drinking-water-the-hidden-dangers-revealed/

But stupid, docile, and subservient is true. We could never get people to work together like we used to. If we took the same people and went back in time to WW2 we would not of gotten anything done right and we would have lost the war.
In a was like that you got to work together and know you can trust those you work with.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Hi Harry, 

Yes there are so many additives in everything these days, with preservatives our bodies take longer to decay also,  getting rid of chloramine is such a process that you'd need to be very commited.

With the ice epidemic these days you can't trust any strangers anymore, let alone trying to work together. 



Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM

So true YM.

Well things are really bad here with my dad who starting have lots of trouble doing things and now test came back today the brain tumors and he is 89 so to old for some treatments. They say he has 1 to 4 months to live. I know will go over 5 days a week to watch over him from noon to 4 or longer on week days. 

So trying to deal with this. I got to start tomorrow. Wish I did not move here because I was close by his place. Now I got a longer drive.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That is very sad news Harry, 

Hope the driving won't be too tiring for you, .... your Dad will be glad to have your company & he will be able to talk things over with you, I hope he won't suffer too much with headaches etc.

My thoughts will be with you both,

Take care,

Yvonne


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Good luck Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, have a good weekend.


----------



## hewee

Had good day with my dad. He went to pour a glass of milk but poured in on the sandwich I just made him. But he knew right away what he did wrong. 
So things like this I should see more of as the tumor get worse on the brain. I got to pray more to get me help to deal with all this. 
Anyhow it was a good day with dad. he has trouble putting his socks and shoes so I said you used to put mine on so now its my turned and he said go ahead and he took it very well so that was nice.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear you had a nice time with your Dad & you can enjoy some quality time with him,
it's going to get hard for you both in coming months so treasure the good moments whilst you can, your Dad will be glad to have you there for him, & I hope your prayers will be answered. :up:


----------



## hewee

Yes I know it will get harder on me. My minister gave me 3 things to read so that should help also. I will need to Fast and Pray too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes your faith will be a great comfort also, 

my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## hewee

I have it getting to me at times so I got to get strong because this will be going on for who knows how long.

I think a nice long time crying will get it out out me.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 
had a good weekend, hope yours was also, it's turned very cold here this week.

Hi Harry, 

Letting it out will be good, you don't want stress to build up, maybe learn to do some relaxation & meditation may help also,  Take Care.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening Hewee, Mark - Morning YM

Haven't been in here for a while. Reading back a couple of pages. Hewee be strong.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Jim, 

good to see you, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Good to see yea back Jim.

I am trying to hang in there. I think I may need to get dad dropped off here at my place 1 or 2 days a week so I can do things here at home because all he will do is set there so he can do that here and that was I can get things done around here too and not just set around at dads.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That sounds like a good idea whilst he is able to travel. :up:


----------



## hewee

We just lost a day we can water so I like to be here on my water day.

Dad even said to me it must be boring and he is right. 
He does not do anything and I got nothing to do so being here is better so I can water and do other things.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Does your Dad need you there to help him, or could you keep in touch by phone daily & just visit him when he needs help, ? or could he stay with you until he needs more intensive care ?


----------



## hewee

He can walk but he does odd thing and someone should be there in case something happens. He always does crosswords and reads books but now he does not. He watch a ball game today or part because he sleeps on and off. 
But he can do that here at my home too and then I can do things also at my own home. 
It's boring being over there all day with nothing to do and I can't get things done here at home.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

It does sound as though he'd be better to stay with you for now, :up:


----------



## hewee

I have no place for him to stay here but it would be better to have him here in the day so I can do other things here.
I got off early today because everyone where she works got off early so they could clean the carpet.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds like you'll be sleeping on the couch,  
it's a lot of driving if you have to take him back & forth.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone. 

I will have to make changes if she likes it or not. I can still watch him 5 days a week but I need more time at my home. My lawn is drying out and the worse heat is coming. I need to make a lot of juice and that takes time to juice a lot and put in canning jars.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Do they have a service there where someone can call on him maybe every second day to give you a break ?

sounds like you need an arrangement that fits to your routine also, hope something can be sorted.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi guys! On vacation for two weeks. Hope all's well with everyone ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

enjoy your vacation. :up:


----------



## hewee

I do not know and my sister has control so not much I can do. But I do need a day off in the week.
Was busy all weekend on other things I had to do so I need that week day off and off early on Friday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Does your sister work during the week, ? you need to look after your health also.


Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Yes she works also. But now again I am asked to come early so that now makes 6 days I come in more early so sister son is not helping like I was told. I begin to wonder when it happens again and again that he can't make it.
Yes I got to take care of myself too and now with this heat wave its way to hot to do anything out side so I need the morning to do some things.
It was 106 today so no way do you want to be outside. I am going to ask for one weekday off because I just need it. I got the sabbath that I got other things to do and sometime some other things to do on the weekend.

This heat wave is too hot. 103 at 7:37 pm and weather should be a high of 83 so now very nice.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I hope you're keeping cool with air conditioning in the house & car, 

I think you should tell your sister to shake her son up a bit, how would they cope if you became ill also.


----------



## hewee

Cooled way down today and tonight.

I know but her son will not change. I will take a weekday day off each week and that will sure help me out. If I was not there they would have so much more to do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Hump Day folks!


----------



## hewee

Gr3iz said:


> Happy Hump Day folks!


It sure is. I got to come home an hour early today too so that was nice. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Glad it's a bit cooler there, it will be good to have a day off each week. :up:
We are having a concrete slab poured at the moment for a new shed, luckily it's sunny today & tomorrow. 

Hi Mark, 

Hope your hump day was good also.


----------



## hewee

Well only two cooler days and they are over. 

97 and 103 and more 90's are here again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. It was a nice day, thanks! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Hi Harry, 

Stay cool there.


Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi all! Just returned from a two week vacation. I want to go back ... <sigh>


----------



## hewee

So guess you had a good time Mark. 

Still got AC troubles here and it got worse after person came. 

My dad is getting worse so very fast. The treatment I think just made him worse. I can't even talk to him now. He forgets so fast he does not know what you're doing. He called for help this morning and I come to help but he did not know anything about it and got all mixed up and upset. So sad to watch this happen.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
glad you enjoyed your holiday. :up:


Hi Harry, 

sorry to hear your Dad is getting worse so fast, hopefully he won't suffer too long.
It's upsetting seeing him like that, he may need to go into care, but that would be confusing for him also.

Hope you can get your air conditioner fixed properly.


----------



## hewee

Well hew sleeps most of the time. Will get a bed for living room and hospice soon. I was reading this here.
http://www.hospicenet.org/html/preparing_for.html

The AC has had a link from day one so it was never checked out like any new unit should be. It will be a week now and weekend coming up. This is costing owner a lot to keep having people out here so hope it gets fixed


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Thanks!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Hi Harry, 

The hospice care should be a great help, hope all goes ok.
hope the air conditioning will be fixed soon also.

I had a kernel error in my pc so have been seeing to that. 


Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' folks.


----------



## hewee

Dad keeps getting worse but hospice care stared today. 
Make me mad that sister or dad never looked into other treatments because the radiation took dad down so very fast like a week. 
They say nothing about foods or other things to do or not do. That makes me sick to hear lies like that when they outlaw treatments that heal. That is murder and they make so much money from doing it to so many people.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Good to hear your Dad is getting the care he needs now, it will be better for you both. :up:

I think most people depend on their doctors knowing the best treatment & don't know for sure if other methods are proven,
there are so many charlatans preying on people with cancer & also taking huge amounts of money with no resulting cure,
so they don't know which way to go.
My sister in law had pancreatic cancer over five years ago & luckily got it early, but has had half her organs removed, but she grows all her own vegies & some fruit & bottles them all, so she has a very healthy diet & her husband looks ten years younger for his age.


----------



## hewee

Well if he got the care he need then he would get better food and no radiation but the doctors are not telling what he needs but what they learn to tell you. 

Well all need to get good foods so glad your sister changed he ways. People like my dad and sister think anything is okay or the Government would not allow it but the Government no longer looks out for us and so many die because of it. The USA is the worse. 

He had the radiation late last year for tumors on the lungs. 

I still got my Gallbladder that they was fast at wanting to take it out. Even got my monthly HMO statement showing the billing to Medicare of I think about $10,000 for taking it out. Wonder how much more they bill for that never get done. More then once I find things on the statements like a drug the doctor wants you to have. But if you never get them then you never got them but they bill Medicare still. 

My moms younger sister is still around but she grew her own food for so many years.

I know if my mom was still around the things I know she would want to look into them. My mom was open minded so would look into options and not be one sided that can be so bad when you pick the bad side. 

My sister just looks at it all as he is dieing so nothing can be done. 

He needs water and will not drink any. She was told that they can not give him any from an IV because he would get water in his lungs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Hi Harry, 

Yes the radiation can make you very sick, things have probably progressed too far by now.
If he is lying down all the time he will get more fluid on the lungs, Tony was only allowed 1.5 litres of fluid a day but he wasn't lying down all day at the time; I suppose your Dad is afraid of getting more fluid on the lungs also.

Hope he manages ok.


Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

My dad does not even know what is going on now that they fried his brain.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

It must be hard to see him like that now, 

thinking of you both.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> It must be hard to see him like that now,
> 
> thinking of you both.


Yes and you know it was radiation that did this to him. He was slowly getting forgetful and moody before that but the radiation took that and turned him into wasted junk because it breaks down your whole body. This is a crime that is allowed here in the USA.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

I can understand how you feel about the treatment, 
take care.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Well my dad passed away about 12 hours ago.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Well my dad passed away about 12 hours ago.


I'm so sorry Harry, 

that was very quick, it's a blessing it didn't last too long in that state.

my deepest condolences, I'll be thinking of you,

Take Care.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Harry, I'm so sorry to hear that, though (and I always hate these words, no matter how true they may be), it sounds like its for the best. No more pain. My condolences!


----------



## hewee

Yes once they nuked dad he went very fast and it was painful too so it was very sad to see that. He got skinny super fast also.
Glad it is all over for him. 

Never even got to talk to him really even before the treatment started because he did not like taking much or was moody and he thought he would be around longer. The 4 to 6 months was 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Well my dad passed away about 12 hours ago.


So sorry Hewee.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Thinking of you at this difficult time, there will be a lot to tend to, 


Hi Poochee, 

good to see you.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Thinking of you at this difficult time, there will be a lot to tend to,
> 
> Hi Poochee,
> 
> good to see you.


Hi.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Harry, feel good in the knowledge that you've had a long time to be with your father, and that he was (I assume) in your life. I lost my father when I was 12. I've often wondered how different things would have turned out had I had more time with him ...

And, I can relate to the radiation treatments. Late last year I had chemo and 35 radiation treatments on my throat. It was very recently that my throat stopped hurting and I've been able to eat my meals my mouth. I just had my feeding tube remove a couple of weeks ago. I've come a LONG way, but I'm still not back to 100%. Not sure I ever will be ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

good to hear you are able to eat again, hope you can taste ok also, 

sorry you lost your Dad so young.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

My mouth opening is limited right now. I can't open more than about an inch (25cm), which kinda limits what I can eat, but it's much better than it was! And my taste buds were the first things to go, and about the first to come back. The salivary glands are still not completely back to normal. I hope they come back, too ... ;-)

Thanks!

Happy birthday! You share a birthday with my son!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

I imagine you're having soups & mushy food for now, it must be great to taste things again,
hope it keeps improving at a good pace.

Thanks for the birthday greetings also,  hope you son had a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

I'm managing to eat many foods. I had a swallow therapist that was pushing me to eat more diverse foods. I've never been a soup person, but I can eat meatloaf, sausage, chicken, fish, etc. Mostly softer foods, yes, but a good variety ...


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good morning Mark,
> 
> I imagine you're having soups & mushy food for now, it must be great to taste things again,
> hope it keeps improving at a good pace.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday greetings also,  hope you son had a good one.


Happy Birthday YM.


----------



## poochee

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening ym.
> 
> I'm managing to eat many foods. I had a swallow therapist that was pushing me to eat more diverse foods. I've never been a soup person, but I can eat meatloaf, sausage, chicken, fish, etc. Mostly softer foods, yes, but a good variety ...


Mark, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## hewee

Mark,

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/truth-about-cancer/the-truth-about-cancer

Get of sugar and get alkaline. Being alkaline helps the body in so many ways.

Well got the AC fixed. He found another leak and fixed it. Also too all the old freon out and replaced the Thermostat control value that made the AC keep kicking off.

So this makes me happy because the next two days are going to be 108 and 109 and could be more


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Great to hear you have a good variety there. :up:



poochee said:


> Happy Birthday YM.


Thanks Poochee, 

Hope you are keeping well. 

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear you have the AC fixed at last, :up:

stay cool. :


----------



## hewee

Almost 3 weeks so you bet I am happy.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Almost 3 weeks so you bet I am happy.


:up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Harry, I don't do much in the way of sugar. The diabetes wants me to keep that under control ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Poochee,
> 
> Hope you are keeping well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am well. Hope the same for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hewee

So far the AC is working great and I got the setting up higher too so that is also better. Well be 108 for two days so got it fixed just in time. 

Good to hear Mark. 
Look up "foods to heal diabetes" and study to see what will help more.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 



poochee said:


> Yes I am well. Hope the same for you.


Yes thanks poochee, all ok here. 

Hi Harry, 

Yes that was good timing. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

AC worked great at 108 to 110 so I love it. Only took way too long to get a working AC and then the new one never worked right but now seem to have been fixed. So 3 years because old AC never cooled.

I got to go to the funeral service for my dad and I don't want too. The way my sister has gotten I do not want to really go.
I will do my own then and take dad ashes to the Sacramento Valley National Cemetery. Don't know why they say Sacramento because it is 35 miles out of town in Dixon. 
I will be only family member even going last I heard. Was told my younger brother and wife will come back in a month and I think want to go but had hard time hearing my sister.

I so much wanted the final military honors done there too but sister would not do it and she is taking the flag and giving it to her son. I got no say in anything but only got to pick if his ashes are in the ground or a nook. I wanted ground but you can't watch them put him there so I said nook that I guess in a wall.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/sacbee/obituary.aspx?pid=175189239


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Good luck Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Great to hear your AC kept you cool at last during the hot spell. :up:

Sorry to hear your sister has been so difficult at this sad time, hope things went ok for you & his ashes will be safe in the nook now.


----------



## hewee

House feels so nice and cool. 

Will things turn out so much better with my sister then I was thinking. I know I did not get the flag but awards and metals I did not know dad had. Got the 2x3 foot picture of him too sister had made for the service. 

My twin started acting up just like he did when he was living here and made a very bad scene so we never got the big group picture taken so that made things turn out bad. . Will get DVD of this later.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Lovely to have a cool house. :up:

Glad to hear you got some medals & awards of your Dad's to keep, 
sorry to hear about your brother's behaviour, it just wasn't the place for it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

I wish I knew what all the awards were for. He got Air Medal with 3 oak leaf clusters and awards but we have not found the 3 oak leaf clusters.

Well brother acted up the same way he did the whole time I was living with him but this time it was worse and in front of others. Got to pray for him. 

Yes so nice to have a cool house and now I can ever turn the stat setting higher and still file cool and that will save me money too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope your brother settles down or gets help for his attitude.

great to have control of the temperature in the house now. :up:

If you can take a photo of the medals & resize them you could ask on this forum, 
(referring to family roots & genealogy) .... just register for free, they can identify uniforms & badges etc., tell them which forces he was in also.

http://www.rootschat.com/forum/armed-forces/


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good morning Mark, 

have a good weekend.


----------



## hewee

This is the one I got.
AIR FORCE COMMENDATION MEDAL
http://www.majesticframes.com/mwp/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Accomendation-Medal1.jpg
http://www.afpc.af.mil/library/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=7777
With two of these but one is really small. 
http://www.afpc.af.mil/shared/media/ggallery/hires/afg-050214-017.jpg
They are all in one box thing made for them.

Many awards that are just on paper but they also look nice. The one also goes with the metal.

I will find out more when I take dad to the place. Will not get the Full honors because that was already done but was told the honors guards will still be there with a boom box to play taps. So that is nice and I will take the poster size picture of dad with me so others will know.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Hi Harry, 

Those medals will be something for you to treasure. 

Sounds like it will be a fitting tribute to your Dad.



Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello all.

Well a boom box to play Taps is not right. He needs the real thing and I think I found it.

http://www.buglesacrossamerica.org/Home.aspx






My dad needs the real thing.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Bugles across America looks very fitting & will be very moving. :up:


----------



## hewee

YM you know it will be a great way to go. It will sure make me cry and already makes me cry. I will hug who plays the Bugle with thanks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I'm sure it will be an emotional time for everyone & something to remember & honour him. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Yes it will and not sure if any family will even go but I got some from my church that will go and Rick said right away he would just because he is a fellow Vet. He lives in same town too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Good luck Harry!


----------



## hewee

Got some great new coffee I like and it even taste good black and always put sugar and cream in it 
So nice to find something I could drink black because it's what you add to coffee that can make the coffee bad for you.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

You never know, someone from the family may turn up, but it is good of Rick to be a support.

Your new coffee will keep you going.  :up:


----------



## hewee

Will really I would feel a whole lot better if they don't show up. When they lie and steal and only think of themselves that is not Family that should help and care for each other. 
That way I will not have to say who steals, tried to kill me and the younger minister brother that knows but does nothing. Not anything to feel good about with family like that. 
Now I know and understand what my mom said to me about how sister would do anything to get her way. She took the whole will. 
I sure can use $50,000 to $70,000 right now. that was my share. 

I just want to rest and forget all the evil that the family has done.


----------



## ymfoster

That's terrible Harry, 

I don't suppose you can afford to contest it either, 

you're certainly better off without them. 

Hope you have a better life without them, they sound like spoilt brats.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

I need to just get over this and move on for God the Father will give me so much more.
Matthew 6:19-21
John 14:2 

Still hurts but I still have to forgive them all. 
Matthew 6:14-15
James 1:2-3

The reward I will get will be more than anything on this earth. 

I will see them again and they will know what they did wrong but they will have to repent and God will forgive them if they really repent.
This is now Satan's world still till Christ returns to restore God Government to this Earth. Will not be long now. 
I need to get it together and put God first. 
Matthew 6:33
Philippians 2:12

All these are in other places too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes your faith will see you through, 


Have a good weekend.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Had a nice day today and the weather is nice this weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That's good, 

we had a very cold & wet day here & more to come.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Had very nice BBQ dinner at a friends that was great. Was 88 and now weather is going back up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Sounds like you had a good time with your friends. 


Cold & wet 11c here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day all.

Yes I had a great time with great friends. Even got to eat more beef rib last night because he cooked me up some to take home. Wow was it good.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

seconds is good. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry,


----------



## kathyc01772

Good morning. I'm looking around for the coffee pot but I can't find it?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hi Kathy! I believe you'll find it back there in the corner, near the fresh pastries that ym often provides ...


----------



## hewee

I just made fresh coffee and juices Kathy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## hewee

Good day all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Kathy, 

hope you found the coffee, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hello Mark and YM and the rest of you out there.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark and YM. 

I got fresh coffee, tea and juices.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the drinks Harry, :up:


Good morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM. 

Wow we got a nice cool down tonight.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

it must be refreshing to have a cool change. :up:

We've had some sunshine this week, more rainy days next week.

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## hewee

Good after noon all.

I got some great juices for us.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

have a good weekend.

Hi Harry, 

Thanks for the juice. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, day and night to you all where ever you are.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hump day here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## pyritechips

I have not had a coffee since March. I am now drinking green tea. Surprisingly the tea from Tim's is actually good. So is Tetley but I don't like Lipton. Do any of you have a favourite?


----------



## hewee

Can't say Jim because it will get me in trouble.


----------



## pyritechips

No trouble. Just good old ordinary green tea. I found that with being sick tea is gentler on the stomach. I hope they serve it here. Tea and a scone would be nice.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, thanks, 

Hi Jim, 

Sorry you've been sick, we prefer tea also, but haven't tried green tea, we used to like Ty-nee-tips but they changed their varieties, so now we use Bushells.

Hi Harry, 



PS tried to attach green tea & scones but said it was an invalid file,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## pyritechips

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark, thanks,
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> Sorry you've been sick, we prefer tea also, but haven't tried green tea, we used to like Ty-nee-tips but they changed their varieties, so now we use Bushells.
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> *PS tried to attach green tea & scones but said it was an invalid file*,


Green tea and scones invalid??? How rude!!! 

But thanks for the thoughts YM. I am fine for now and experiencing no pain, only the loss of scones.


----------



## hewee

Good morning all,

Got fresh coffee, teas and great fresh juices.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

I've validated them this time, 

Hi Harry, 

Thanks for the great drinks. :up:


----------



## pyritechips

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> I've validated them this time,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Thanks for the great drinks. :up:


LOL thanks so much; they look very yummy!


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome Jim, 

those scones do look yummy, alas I'm trying to control my sugar intake.


----------



## pyritechips

Scones are exempt from sugar intake limitations. It's the law, you know.


----------



## hewee

101 and Humidity at 24.


----------



## pyritechips

Wrong thread Hewee.


----------



## ekim68

Sharp as a tack Jim....:up:


----------



## hewee

I have posted weather here in this thread many times.


----------



## pyritechips

Haha Mike. I almost sat on the tack! 

Hewee, does that mean I can post about scones in the weather thread?


----------



## ymfoster

pyritechips said:


> Scones are exempt from sugar intake limitations. It's the law, you know.


That's alright then,  

I'll just leave off the jam. 

That's warm Harry,  send some of that down here. 

Good morning Mark, 

If you put the scones on the weather thread they'll get toasted with Harry's temps.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

I didn't realize weather, or any other topic, would be off limits in a diner/cafe ... Learn something new every day.


----------



## pyritechips

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening ym.
> 
> *I didn't realize weather, or any other topic, would be off limits in a diner/cafe* ... Learn something new every day.


Nothing is off limits here, except profanity. It was an inside joke for Harry. Green tea and cereal is on the menu this morning; I woke up with a grumbling stomach. I plan on a nice black forest ham and Swiss cheese on light rye with mustard for lunch - and a tea, of course.


----------



## hewee

Good day all. 

I got fresh made coffee, teas and juices and lemon water.

I started doing lemon water first thing in the morning and it just makes me feel better. They say use warm water but I got bottles of filter water at room temp I use. Costco had the Meyer lemon and I like them so much better but hard to get most of the year. 
One whole lemon in 16 oz. of water is a great start. 
Then I get my coffee and then my juice or juice mix.

Was getting some great small oranges that are not around now that was the best. I put them in the omega 8006 and got the best orange juice. Other bigger oranges I got other junk in the juice that made it thick. Funny only the one Raley's store had them in a 3 pound bag and now they are gone. 

Good one Jim. 

YM you gave a great reply.

Weather has been so hot here and it was going to be 99 so under a 100 but then it went up and now they say 101 and it's not noon yet.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Jim, 

That sounds a good breakfast, :up: I just had muesli & the tea is brewing, 


Hi Harry, 

those juices sound good,  we have a Lisbon lemon tree & it's still loaded, I used to make cordial but not now I'm watching the sugar. :down:

We're hoping for temps warmer than 12c this month.


----------



## hewee

Lisbon lemon is what I think almost all stores have all year.



> Lisbon lemon is one of the most widely-grown lemons in California and is planted extensively throughout the citrus-growing regions of the world. It is believed to be a Gallego seedling selection of Portuguese origin.


http://www.citrusvariety.ucr.edu/citrus/frostlisbon.html

http://www.thenibble.com/reviews/main/fruits/lemon-types.asp

But your lucky to have your own Lemon tree.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes it produces very well, except after the bad drought we had a few years ago.


----------



## pyritechips

My sleep pattern is all messed up so at 5:00 AM I think I will have some cereal to tide me over until breakfast time. I've been eating like a horse lately.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Hope you're sleeping well ym! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 


Hi Jim, 

Hope you sleep better tonight. 


Good evening Mark, 

Yes I'm sleeping ok, usually about 6 hours.


----------



## hewee

Oatmeal is a good one to help me sleep. Made with milk is even better. I had oatmeal with banana and blueberries this morning and it was great.

You got to hand water the lemon tree YM. Or get or make a Use Deep Water Jet. 
https://santabarbaraarborist.wordpress.com/instructions-to-build-use-deep-water-jet/

That way you can get the water down to the roots.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes we do hand water also, but it needs a good soaking with the sprinkler & we weren't allowed to use them during the drought.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope everyone's having/had a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Yes it was a good weekend thanks, hope yours was also.


----------



## hewee

Our tree in front is to close to the side walk so hard soak unless I go there a lot with hose and move around the lawn and go back many times. Just a lot of work and you don't want it running down the street so it gets hard. It needs to have a deep watering. We are limited so much that trees are dying if you water the top of the ground so much of the water never gets down to the tree roots. Deep watering is fast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Mine was quiet ... ;-)


----------



## pyritechips

Good morning everybody. "_Carpe Diem_"! I woke up feeling very well and I think it's going to be a good day.  Now! Where's the green tea?


----------



## Brigham

pyritechips said:


> Good morning everybody. "_Carpe Diem_"! I woke up feeling very well and I think it's going to be a good day.  Now! Where's the green tea?


I remember in the 60's I had a Japanese girlfriend. She introduced me to green tea. I thought it was really foul. I can't believe that it was the same as the one you find so nice.


----------



## pyritechips

_"What be fair, and what be foul," sayeth he.
"For taste, there be no accounting."_

Foul is a lovely term! It expresses my feelings about such beverages as bourbon and gin.


----------



## hewee

Good day all.

I got fresh made coffee. teas and juices.


----------



## pyritechips

Speaking of tea . . .


----------



## hewee

Had great home made ice tea yesterday that person who made it did not like but i did. I
Was tea, lemon, ginger and honey. 

Now she she had to use Black Tea and it made it taste bad she said. But to me it was great. So maybe if she made it the same as other times it would of been even better.


----------



## pyritechips

I find that green tea does not have that touch of bitterness that black tea does. I may consider making iced green tea. I drink it cold now anyway when my cup has been sitting on my desk.


----------



## hewee

I never made cold green tea. 
But hot coffee or tea that gets cold from sitting around I will drink it, I got use to that years ago when I get my coffee at work but it was winter time and your on the job site and your coffee gets cold very fast so I adjusted to drinking it.
When I would go over to dads and get coffee and have a cup sitting around and go to get a drink and go where is my coffee cup my dad go it was cold and he dump it out. I say no that is okay.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## pyritechips

Good morning, world! Isn't it a lovely morning? Despite broken sleep and bizarre dreams I feel good and am starting my 2nd green tea. My little man ate all my English muffins so I'll wait until lunchtime to eat


----------



## hewee

He is a growing boy.  

Very bust dad over clearing and cleaning dads place and dirty as can be too so need to clean up and eat and get to bed and then do it again in the morning. 

I need some lemon water to get water in me. Got some coconut water too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, Mark, Jim & Brigham, 

glad everyone's enjoying their different drinks, & thanks for the tea Harry. 

Good to hear you're feeling good there Jim, :up:

I don't envy you the cleaning up Harry, I can imagine how it would get when he wasn't able to do the cleaning, 

just take care yourself.


----------



## pyritechips

Hello YM. I am kind of bored. I spent the last 2 hours playing Sim City. Maybe I will find some cheesy movie to watch on TV. Mmmm! I'm enjoying another green tea. Maybe it will relax me and get me to sleep. Because I am not working my sleep schedule is all messed up. Too bad there weren't more people here to chat with. It's kind of empty and spooky in the Café.  I can hear an echo:

"HELLO . . . ello . . . llo . . . lo . . . oooo!:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day all,

Your welcome YM. 
Yes so much to clean up and then move here other things. Now I need to redo thing in my garage to make room.

Jim,

Foods to help you sleep.

Oatmeal and banana I like doing too. 
http://www.rd.com/slideshows/foods-that-help-you-sleep/view-all/
http://www.eatingwell.com/nutrition_health/nutrition_news_information/9_foods_to_help_you_sleep

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=foods+to+help+you+sleep
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=foods+to+help+you+sleep+through+the+night

It was the best thing I ever took. I take magnesium citrate/amino acid chelate 200mg. I take 2 in the morning and 2 before bed. I really helps me sleep. I chunk of dark chocolate too helps. 70% dark is what you want. But only a little. If you eat more than your get too much sugar and will not get to sleep. I eat just one small bite size I break off. Then next good thing is get up the same time each day and with a kid I guess you do that.

Read up and ask your Doctor.

Magnesium: Meet the Most Powerful Relaxation Mineral Available

It was best thing I ever did to sleep.


----------



## pyritechips

Hewee, remember to stop pushing remedies upon people. You are aware of my condition. I have seen my doctors. I am on many drugs: _real _medicine that has _real_ results.

There are certain things I can and cannot do. Doing the wrong thing can hurt me badly so for the last time, you are not a doctor so do not diagnose and do not prescribe.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Yes the coffee shop has been pretty empty for a long time now, 

maybe you should start building model planes or ships, 

I had trouble getting comfortable last night, took ages to get to sleep, my chiropractor recommended magnesium also, but it disagrees with my medication.

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

I can relate to the storage problem. 


Help yourselves to some Tea, Coffee & biscuits.


----------



## pyritechips

I love building models but they are so expensive now. I have only one left that I made about 25 years ago. It is a 1/6 scale Harley and looks awesome! But even that long ago it cost $200 including paint and glue.


----------



## Drabdr

I think my OCD has got the better of me. It took me months just to put together a remote control helicopter! Ha!


----------



## hewee

Jim,
Was not pushing anything but said what worked for me and for you to ask your doctor. 

Many types of magnesium YM. 

I got more things today. Plus got more to get but they are just some smaller thing and some shelves that I need to make room for and then they can be used to give me more room. 

My left shoulder is killing me now. It is inflamed. 
I said something to one guy at church and he said to stop eating gluten. 
I do a search on gluten and joint inflammation and wow so much is there about this. 
So I will try to watch what I eat and pain but that is a hard one because I move around too much in my sleep so can sleep on my side. 

Sister gave me her old G3 Apple iphone but I can't get it to do anything. Says no service and I see a lock.  Darn. I just what use of the apps I can use on it. Do not want to pay to use it. So need to talk to her about it. I like the size that is smaller and has the round back side.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

That's an awesome Harley Jim :up: I can see it would be expensive, I was only thinking of the plastic kits. 

Hi Drabdr, 

I hope the helicopter worked after all that effort. 

Hi Harry, 

My sister in law uses 'elmer oil' for sore joints .... http://elmoreoil.com.au/

I've had a sore shoulder from too much lifting also, but my problem is the brachial nerve, I shouldn't lift heavy things or I'll end up with a frozen shoulder. 

Maybe the iPhone needs a top up or password, sister should know what to do.

I won a wallet with diary, organiser & calculator, it's too big for my handbag & I can't use the calculator separately as it is attached in the spiral spine.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## pyritechips

Hello YM. That _is_ a plastic kit! I should have included something in the picture to give a sense of scale. It is over 30 cm long. Some fifteen years ago I bought my last model but it had to be ordered. It is a 1997 formula one Ferrari and it cost $40 at that time. I should go by a hobby shop and price so 'normal' models. Up to about the age of 15 I had over 30 models, all dragsters and muscle cars. Back then they cost only about $2.


----------



## hewee

Thanks YM.
Sound like something to try but I would have to order it.

The iphone was like many you buy where you got to for the phone service or it will not work. Maybe that can be changed. 
A search seems to say i got to unlock the phone. I may be able to get another SIM card for free phone service and then get it to work but not sure.

Jim, 
I got the Franklin Mint 1:24 1907 Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost I got in 1986 for my dad. Well I got it back now. 
I got it with the case too. It looks as good as the day I got it. If it was mine all this time I would have keep the box in came in so you can pack it in to move. 
http://www.diecast.org/diecast98/html/asp/list_reviews/xq/ASP/id.JR67/qx/reviewpix.htm
The crank in front would be so very easy to break. 
Maybe a can of spray foam and plastic bags and shoe box I could put in a sealed bag and bread bag under it and do the same for top. 
I moved it with lots of empty plastic bags in the case it came in and after I got home I looked at it and said that was not very smart because that crank would break very easy.


----------



## pyritechips

Too bad the original box is missing because that adds to the value. Have you looked into how much it is worth?

I have a small collection of books (600+ volumes) and know that a $2,000 book without the dust jacket is worth only $50. Original packaging is important.


----------



## hewee

I know and I always keep the boxes.
Wow a very big lost on the book. I guess maybe up to $50.00 to $100.00 so less then I paid for it. 
http://collectiblediecastvehicles.info/store/franklin_mint_rolls_royce.html
I forgot I am also missing the papers for it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181822169587
Wow this has all the papers.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111410704860

Got a P-38 and paper that give I guess my uncle the right to bring it back and two boxes of shells. My dad shot it once so open the box so I lose value right there.
I don't know what it is worth because they was made many places and years. Got the case for it. 
http://www.ww2f.com/topic/52476-what-souvenirs-were-soldiers-allowed-to-carry-back-home/#entry577744

Most everything with the Air Force trashed years ago.

From my uncle also because dad got so much from him after he died.

A very nice VINTAGE CUTCO MODEL 1769 HUNTING KNIFE W/SHEATH that looks new.
http://www.gunauction.com/buy/9752673
He took the thread on the belt loop out and added more leather for the belt loop so it hand lower and I would say also make it more easy to wear when you're sitting.

So many other guns but I did not want them.

I know dad had so many books and my sister sold them all and never even let me know about it. I would of only taken a couple of them but to late now.


----------



## pyritechips

Hewee, my dad was a gun collector. I know that such guns were made by the tens of thousands for the war and have not much of a value but any gun with a story, and documentation as you have, will be worth more. Here is another fact: my dad had a Browning P-35 and they were made by the millions. Even the Chinese army was stocked with them at one point. I fired it many times and loved the balance. One word of caution is that during the war the Nazis used slave labour for many purposes, one of them the making of arms and munitions. Of course the slaves weren't too happy with their living and working conditions so to get back at the bad guys they would sabotage guns. The moral of this story is be very cautious using European guns made during the war. Interesting as collectables, I would not use one unless inspected by a competent gun user or gunsmith.


----------



## hewee

Thanks for the input about the gun. I would take it some place and get info on it before shooting it. I just like to get info on it because of code numbers etc do give out more info about it. 

Even if all is good the spooky part is how many did that gun kill. If it was used by those that was dealing with the Jews it could be a whole lot of people.


----------



## pyritechips

That depends who had it. If it was near the end of the war the German army was already decimated and the Allies faced mostly old men and kids in uniform, many of who surrendered at the first sign of the Allies. What condition is the gun in? Look down the barrel in a good light. Does the barrel look clean and shiny inside? Are there signs of fouling? Is the gun a semi-automatic or a revolver(I suspect the former)?


----------



## hewee

What does signs of fouling mean?

Mine looks about like this.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=499734714#PIC
It has been used a lot and all the metal looks about the same. The Red on the F I can not see.

8 rounds in the clip and you can put one in the gun to get 9 shoots. I can not see any marking on the clip.

Looks like it is a Mauser byf 43 P.38 and I guess the SN is 103.

The Holster looks like this. 
http://www.phoenixinvestmentarms.com/History Book/1761BW4142.htm

Wonder if it was one made for the gun now. See the straps on the back I guess for a belt are missing and it has two holes for the metal clip to go on the WW2 combat belt. Holster has date 1938 and I can;t made out name over and under the date. 
I sure hate to have to get the gun out of the Holster fast.

OK I found the gun. 
Mauser byf 43 P.38 and other side the number 135
http://www.legacy-collectibles.com/ww2-collectibles/hand-guns/p-38s/mauser-byf-43-p-38-4197.html

No rust so that is good. If I seen all the part numbers then that is good because 103 M is on all the parts I got to but the clip has no markings.

So got to go around to gun shops and get input.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

really started something with plastic kits, 

I just bought hubby a kit of 'The Endeavour' when he was recovering from a hospital stay, it's gathering dust on the bookshelf now. 
You certainly had a love of motor bikes, aeroplanes were also very popular kits.
Our daughter is a collector of antique china, books, pottery, barbie dolls, etc., we can hardly move in the house & a new large shed has only taken half of it,  I think it's time to kick her out of the nest,  

Hi Harry, 

Hope you can get the phone working; yes the elmer oil may be difficult to find locally.

You have lots of things from your father's belongings, I sometimes wonder what will happen to our collections when we are gone, I see so many collections dumped in op shops.


----------



## hewee

Yea and I will get more and other things I am already going what am I doing taking this. Sure you like to have it but I need the room too. 
I need to clean up more now of my own place. 

Well I found out what iphone I got so that helps. Got the 3GS and it's old too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

knowing the name of the iPhone is a start, 

Yes I was hoping to be able to clean up here also, but she has a lot of sorting to do still. 


Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

Good day all, 

I will get coffee, tea and juices made for us. 

Well I will get the think to work somehow.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Thanks for the tea & drinks, :up:

I spent the afternoon sorting small ornaments, there were hundreds of them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Was over working in the hot heat outside today so that got to me.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 
hope you had a good weekend. 

Hi Harry, 

Hope you had a hat on in that heat, we had a sunny day for a change & very windy, I managed to rake up a carpet of Camellia flowers & do some more sorting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

No hat on because that makes me sweat more and makes the hat look bad.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Harry, 

hubby has to wear a hat because of risk of skin cancers, you can get a floppy gardening hat.


----------



## hewee

Was going to take the hat dad had but it was too big.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

you need a bigger head.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> you need a bigger head.


Yes that would help. Bigger feet too so I can fit shoes that fit me.


----------



## pyritechips

Sipping green tea here and updating Firefox to v40.0. There is no visual difference. I have a beautiful white and silver skin for Thunderbird. :up:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

then you'd be Bigfoot.  


Hi Jim, 

enjoy your tea, 

Thunderbird must look flash.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hellooooooooo


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Do I detect a "Heathers" reference? If so, then I like you even more at this moment.


----------



## Gr3iz

You make me want to lie and say yes ... ;-)


----------



## Cheeseball81

Haha, I appreciate the honesty!


----------



## Gr3iz

One of my many faults ... <sigh> ;-)


----------



## Cheeseball81

We all got 'em


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Nicooooole, 

how are you doing, ? 


Good morning Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yvonnnnnnnnnnnnne  doing okay and yourself? long time no chat!


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Lon Gisland! ;-)

I used to live on the North Shore many moons ago, in Kings Park. Worked in Melville.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hiya Mark! Oh really? That's awesome! Melville isn't too far from me.

How long did you live out here?


----------



## Gr3iz

Moved there in June of '81. Was there about 3 years. 

Is WBAB still around? I remember hearing (and meeting) Bob Buckman. Nice guy!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yup WBAB 102.3


----------



## Gr3iz

Do you know if Bob's still there? He did the morning show back then. I think he was also the Program Manager.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Nah I think he left there around '99.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 


Hi Nicoooooooooooole,  

Doing ok here, Tony's had many ups & downs doing ok at present. 

How are you & Joe doing & your pooch. ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## pyritechips

Good afternoon, one and all. It's kind of hot today so I am not feeling comfortable. Saturday promises rain so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Jim, 

Hope it's cooler there today, we're looking forward to seeing some sunshine maybe. 


Good evening Mark.


----------



## pyritechips

Hello dear lady. Yesterday it was 35°C and today it is only 21°C. A cold front has blown in and we expect rain. We are in a drought situation so any rain we get is more than welcome.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, good to hear it's a bit cooler today for you, we're expecting 17 C today, much better than 12 C,
they're telling us that el nino will give us drought conditions this summer also.


----------



## pyritechips

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Jim, good to hear it's a bit cooler today for you, we're expecting 17 C today, much better than 12 C,
> they're telling us that el nino will give us drought conditions this summer also.


Hello again YM. How do you like the new TSG? I like it; I'm just cruising around, searching out all of its foibles. Supper time is pulled pork roast sammies with ice cold bubbly soda water. Mmmm!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

It took me a while to find the login point, it's certainly different but it's growing on me. 
That's a yummy supper, we had shepherd's pie from the left over lamb roast.


----------



## pyritechips

ymfoster said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> It took me a while to find the login point, it's certainly different but it's growing on me.
> That's a yummy supper, we had shepherd's pie from the left over lamb roast.


That sounds yummy too! I hope your winter has been treating you well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

We've had our coldest Winter in 20 years or more, but not as bad as other parts of the World at least.


----------



## hewee

I can't find the coffee maker here.


----------



## pyritechips

hewee said:


> I can't find the coffee maker here.


It's right next to the beer cooler Mike never installed!


----------



## hewee

All the white background is going to blind me. Old TSG was very easy on the eyes.
If I have a beer I will get lost here.

Where is all the uploads we made? 

Even my avatar is not working because I was blinking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Need sun glasses to come to site now. 
Eye's sure loved the old TSG colors. Now it's like each post runs into the next. 

Hi Mark, Jim, YM. 

I will get the coffee, tea ans juices made as soon as I find out where things are now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry, you can tame it somewhat by using a different "Style". I am using the vB style, and it is similar to the "old" look ...


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark.


test


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Need sun glasses to come to site now.
> Eye's sure loved the old TSG colors. Now it's like each post runs into the next.
> 
> Hi Mark, Jim, YM.
> 
> I will get the coffee, tea ans juices made as soon as I find out where things are now.


test


----------



## Gr3iz

Hiya Poochee!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
I see you had to change your avatar as the animated one didn't work, 
thanks for the drinks. 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee,


----------



## hewee

Hi poochee, Mark and YM.

I just wanted to try newer animated Avatar and it does not work either. It should be winking. 

YM, You need a newer one that would look clearer and has to be many more out there.

We all had smaller Avatar's that looked okay and we was limited in image size and file size before so if it was animated you had to downgrade the image. So now they will look bad being over 4 times larger.

My old Avatar I had here I have in a lot bigger size and longer but I made another that I used her so I could redo it for her but we are not see any animated Avatar so not going to do anything now.

Wait it does still wink  but only seeing it in the profile. Look it is my right eye that winks or left on the screen.
https://forums.techguy.org/members/hewee.26194/

Lets see if it does the same in post.










Yes it works and winks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes it does indeed wink. 

I'm rather attached to my avatar so don't think I'll change it. 

I've changed to vB format also Mark.


----------



## pyritechips

I find that avatars are recommended to be at least 200x200 pixels. Mine is at 300x300 and looks sharp and clear. It is a jpg; gif will not animate so it's probably best to change to a better file type.

I woke up with a headache early so I am having a green tea and reading messages here. I hope all is good in your part of the world.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Mine looks fuzzy now.I'll have to try to find a substitute ...


----------



## pyritechips

I tried an image search of your avatar in Google image search but came up blank. I see that the image size is only 96x96 pixels. If you find the same image somewhere try 200x200 or 300x300. I hope the image is of a good size to start with.


----------



## Gr3iz

I don't remember where I found it originally (it was 6 years ago!). I'll find something else ... Thanks!


----------



## pyritechips

What is the nature of the avatar - a sports number from a jersey? If it is related to a sports figure try searching with his/her name.


----------



## Gr3iz

It was Dale Earnhardt Sr.'s number. The leaning forward 3 is iconic in the racing world.


----------



## pyritechips

Try this one. It is 194x194 and should show up clearly. It is a .jpg


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks! Much nicer!


----------



## pyritechips

Yayy!  Looks awesome.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can't help but agree! ;-)


----------



## pyritechips

Haha! OK my charge is one cup of green tea. Finding and resizing an avatar is thirsty work.


----------



## Gr3iz

One double-size cup of green tea coming right up!


----------



## pyritechips

Oooh! A double! You are generous. I hope you have great weather today and that it's isn't too hot.


----------



## Gr3iz

This is Memphis! It's always too hot for me! ;-) Good chance of rain, though ...


----------



## hewee

Good day all.

So many avatar's people have here was bigger and then down size to work here at old TSG.
Many if they have what they started with will still work.
Too bad about the animated ones not working in threads. 

I thought we had a new guy but see it's an all new Mark. 

Hope you feel better Jim


----------



## pyritechips

I am doing well, Harry. Thank you for asking.


----------



## hewee

Good to hear. 

My ears are hurting. 
New AC makes so much noise and very low booming and it loud and now it's getting to me even when AC is not on. 
Took long time to get owner to do something and I got AC guy coming in the morning. Lets hope they fix it but I do not need this to go on and damage my ears and give me pain.

Seem to happen less as it gets hotter. 
I think I know the trouble and it will cost him because it mean a new roof curb installation under the unit. That means cost of crane to come out too so will not get fixed right away.
To save money he had new curb to fix the new unit that was made to go on old curb. When it gets hotter you do not ear the noise but at night and morning time it gets bad and wakes me up every time it kicks on. 

So this needs fixed right away. I told him weeks ago but he took off on trip after AC was fixed of freon leak that made the noise etc worse. If it was none right my ears would not be hurting.


----------



## pyritechips

I hate noises. Even quiet noises keep me from sleeping and distract me when awake. Melissa turns fans on to sleep and I have to go to a different room. I even use earplugs.


----------



## hewee

After getting the Head injury in 1995 noise also gets to me. Things that did not bother me now do bother me. 
I can not where earplugs but seen others online that may be okay to try. 

I need a black dark room too. Last place I was at it was nice and dark and peaceful so got great sleep.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Well that's the avatars sorted, 
I've made mine bigger also. 

Hi Jim, 
enjoy your tea. 

Good evening Mark, looking good. 

Hi Harry, 

Sorry to hear your AC is giving problems again, hope it can be fixed without too much expense.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Thanks! You're looking pretty good yourself! ;-)


----------



## pyritechips

Top of the morning to you all. The Shreddies and blueberries were tasty, followed by the usual green tea.


----------



## hewee

Will drink the coffee and get my juice here.


----------



## pyritechips

Well, I got tired of the bright Vb screen so I have gone over to the dark side. Muahahaha!!!


----------



## hewee

Well the Vb screen is the best one for me but all that white background needs to change.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
Thanks, feeling fine too, 

Hi Jim, 
That sounds tasty, I've just had my apricot & almond muesli, now for my cup of tea.


----------



## pyritechips

Good old burgers with bacon for supper. It has hit 29 degrees here today.


----------



## pyritechips

Where is everybody? Do I have to drink my tea alone this fine morning? I had a great sleep, finally; I suppose the fatigue caught up to me.


----------



## hewee

I was sleeping under the counter over there in the corner.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
sorry I was absent,  good to hear you caught up on some shut eye, 

Hi Harry, 
someone must have spiked your drink, 
I've pressed the wrong key here & can't find how to get back to right size.


----------



## pyritechips

Hello YM. Size of what, your tea cu? Hahaha!


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Jim,
> sorry I was absent,  good to hear you caught up on some shut eye,
> 
> I need more sleep and without pain. Should my brother hit it very hard and it has not been right from that day and that was 30 months ago.
> 
> Hi Harry,
> someone must have spiked your drink,
> I've pressed the wrong key here & can't find how to get back to right size.


Maybe you just need to hit the *Return Key* to *Return* to the right size.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

It was my reply to Harry, but when I posted it it came out ok. 

Hi Harry, 

Sorry to hear about your shoulder, hope it gets better eventually.

mine have been giving trouble also, ..... old age.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> It was my reply to Harry, but when I posted it it came out ok.
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your shoulder, hope it gets better eventually.
> 
> mine have been giving trouble also, ..... old age.


Don't you mean really super fast? It's getting really bad and very painful. I went to doctors but going to have to go again. Moving around is making it hurt more now, I got to try and not move the arm. I went to the store and that I think made it worse too.
So I need to not do anything with it and I knew it but had to do things after dad passed away and I moved many heavy things too. You may feel a little better and it seems okay top do something and a dumb one like me will do it and then cry later.  And I can not really cry hard as you can see.


----------



## pyritechips

Bad sleep tonight. I am awake and watching a corny movie and having tea after an early breakfast. I'll have a nap later on . . .


----------



## hewee

Good day everyone. 

I got better sleep last night but still feel need of better rest.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Super fast then, 
I've also been lifting & moving daughter's stuff into the shed, 
have had a frozen shoulder before, not fun, but there's always someone worse off, so try to behave myself. 

Hi Jim, 

Hope you get a good 40 winks later.


----------



## pyritechips

I had 42 and a half winks!


----------



## hewee

My shoulder is bad and I get the worse off too so do not what it to get worse. I need to find the right way to workout the shoulder but not hurt it. I got to do something or it will get worse and then I will get a frozen shoulder. 
It got that way from my brother hitting it very hard and it has not been right after that. 

Weather here is so much nicer now at about 90 and cooler nights that always makes it better.


----------



## ymfoster

You got a bonus 40 winks then Jim. 

Yes Harry, 
I had an injection in mine when it was frozen & it helped, but it wasn't nice moving the needle around to hit the spot. 
I can see why your brother had to go. 

We have a lovely sunny day & 19C today, Spring is almost here.


----------



## pyritechips

We almost had snow yesterday but the danger has passed and we are back to near-normal summer conditions. We are going to a friend's house today for a bar-be-que so the sunshine will be welcome indeed.


----------



## ymfoster

Enjoy your BBQ in the sun Jim, a perfect day. 

A cool day here.


----------



## pyritechips

I had a difficult time since it was a long, long day but it's always worthwhile seeing friends. I have been busy building a model of a 1941 Chevy pickup. The final coat of paint goes on tomorrow and I will post some pictures when the model is finished. It's a great hobby and a fun way of wasting away time on a lonely day.


----------



## hewee

Looking forward to seeing your model Jim.

I got to call my doctor because shoulder is hurting more and it's getting hard to move it so guess is locking up and that is no fun.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Sounds like you enjoyed yourself although a bit tiring, 
looking forward to seeing your model Chevy, it's a good way to fill in time. 

Sorry to hear your shoulder is worse Harry, hope the doctor can improve it for you.


----------



## hewee

Yea it is getting bad fast. Was using when I should not have.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes I have been lifting things too, mine is caused by the brachial nerve being pinched,
the chiropractor helps a bit also.


----------



## pyritechips

I spent an entire day buying a solid state drive, installing it and getting it to work with XP - no mean feat. Before anybody else tries this I urge them to do their research and get it right. And always remember to *back up your files*! It was a learning experience and I have to again thank our long standing moderator crjdriver for his time and help.

We had a roast turkey yesterday and today for supper we had . . . 
. . . hot turkey sandwiches!

My mother-in-law is in town and she spent the day making pickled beets and mustard pickles. I can't wait for them to age so that I can give them the taste test. There is nothing better in this world than walking into a house where home cooking is going on and to be bathed in the succulent aromas of food prepared with care and love.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

You're making my mouth water, 
we had lamb stew & dumplings last night, very tasty.

My sister in law does a lot of preserving & also pickled beetroot & grows most her own vegies, a real country cook.

I wonder how Mark is doing, I know he also has health problems, hope he's ok.


----------



## hewee

Well shoulder go even worse but after waking up and yelling and crying I took some pain killers.

Well got to see the x-ray from last time I was there on July, 13th. But report says

The bony structures visualized are anatomically positioned. no acute fracture or dislocation is identified. Joint spaces are preserved. Large soft tissue calcification adjacent to the great tuberosity is noted compatible with calcified tendinitis/bursitis.

** IMPRESSION **
Calcified tendinitis/bursitis

Got 2 cortisone shots and got to take Ibuprofen 800 MG 3 times a day. Ice 3 times a day. 
The large soft tissue calcification looks about the size of my little finger.
Was told once it is not inflame it will go away but if hard it can take long time and parts break that will hurt. So I need to get it all soft with lemon and ACV each day. ACV does so many great things. Put the lemon in it to help. 
Also looks like I need to get Alkaline because to much Acidic in the body can do this also. 

I know I need this to go away and pray to God to heal and help me on this. 

Also seen Therapy doctor an hour later so that was nice. Saves a lot of driving to come back later. 

Jim I seen you have lots of fun and lose more hair getting the SSD to work right. I think I will put things on hold for now before doing the same.


----------



## pyritechips

hewee said:


> Jim I seen you have lots of fun and lose more hair getting the SSD to work right. I think I will put things on hold for now before doing the same.


Hewee, what OS are you on? My troubles were only because I am still using XP. If you are using W7 or W10 it will be a whole lot easier. I like a challenge and learning through errors - as long as the damage isn't too bad!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear you're getting treatment for your shoulder, hope it's improving & won't be as painful. 

Hi Jim, 

You did well to work out installing the SSD with your XP system.


----------



## pyritechips

I have shoulder pain too. It keeps me up and eating pain killers. Sometimes getting old is not fun.


----------



## hewee

pyritechips said:


> Hewee, what OS are you on? My troubles were only because I am still using XP. If you are using W7 or W10 it will be a whole lot easier. I like a challenge and learning through errors - as long as the damage isn't too bad!


No I got XP Pro or the one that is only Good for my Dell. Got older Dell workstation too with XP Pro but my Dell is faster. Then got a Sony XP Home but no CD but it lets you recover from hidden drive. I want to turn the small Sony into just something I can keep offline. Get online to update and use iTunes and get music and videos and audio books. Sony has the older ATA drives



ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Good to hear you're getting treatment for your shoulder, hope it's improving & won't be as painful.


Yes it feels so much better today. Still very hard to move the arm but the killer pain from yesterday is gone. But this will take time.


----------



## hewee

pyritechips said:


> I have shoulder pain too. It keeps me up and eating pain killers. Sometimes getting old is not fun.


Maybe you got the same thing Jim I have. Need to find out so you can treat it right.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey guys! Hi ym! Somehow, I lost connection to this thread. I've gotten my notifications in all the other threads I follow, but got disconnected from this one ... Hmmm ...


----------



## hewee

So Mark was you drinking from the bar and not the coffee shop?


----------



## Gr3iz

35 years ago, I'd wonder that same thing, Harry! ;-) Haven't touched a drop since, though ... <shrug>


----------



## hewee

Wow you sound just like me. I feel God was on my side or I be dead with some of the long drives home that I can't remember.


----------



## Gr3iz

Been there. Done that! Got the T-shirt ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I didn't sleep well either, hopefully the chiro will fix me up today, 

Glad you're shoulder is improving Harry, 

Hi Mark, 

glad you're ok & only lost your way,


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, ym. I seem to have gotten back on the straight and narrow ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Harry,

I edited your post no. 768. Please refrain from posting such self-help "cures" in threads.


----------



## hewee

Cookiegal said:


> Harry,
> 
> I edited your post no. 768. Please refrain from posting such self-help "cures" in threads.


???


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Mark, 

Glad you found your way back here, 

Hi Harry, 

Cold & wet here today, only four more days to our official Spring, 

I've made some tea & coffee for everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Thanks for the coffee YM.

Will need ice coffee later as it will be over 100.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

You're welcome, stay cool.


----------



## hewee

Thanks, I am inside where it is cool. It was 104 but it's so much cooler inside.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Playing hookie today ... ;-)


----------



## hewee

Good afternoon Mark and YM and Jim.


----------



## pyritechips

May I order a gas mask with my tea today please? The forest fire smoke from Washington state is particularly heavy today. I feel sorry for young and old people and for those with breathing difficulties.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Glad that AC is keeping you cool. 

Good evening Mark, 

I was distracted. 

Hi Jim, 

Hope the fires are out soon & you get a wind change, it would be very uncomfortable, we've had that with bushfires here also in the past.


----------



## hewee

Hope your okay Jim. You know if you gave us water we would water things so they don't burn. 

It is even worse down here where I am. 

Hi YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope those fires are under control, I always feel for the wildlife as well.


----------



## hewee

Yea me too but so many fires and so little water.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Yes Harry, we have the same problem. 

Hi Mark & Jim.


----------



## hewee

No not you too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

only in the Summer.


----------



## hewee

We get them in the winter too because of lightning strikes.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> We get them in the winter too because of lightning strikes.


It depends on how dry the areas are, we don't get so many storms in Winter.


----------



## hewee

That is because you got more flat land. 

You get thunder?
When we lived in Delaware that is a very flat State in rained a lot and even in the summer and it rain real hard and be so nice to play in as a kid in the summer time. 
But we got lots of Thunder and I guess lightning too. We say they was bowling up there in the clouds.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes the lightening strikes are worst in the ranges east & west of Melbourne, but sometimes hits in the suburbs.
We refer to him bowling up there too. 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## hewee

You know I miss all that as a kid. When dad and I went back east my cousin and I went to Colonial Williamsburg, Virginia. Well it rain the same there and we made sure to bring the umbrellas but for them so they were still in the car. Was long walk back to take the bus that takes you back to the parking lot and then you still got a walk. So we was very wet but it was great to be in a warm rain.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes if we had a storm after a hot dry spell we would watch from the veranda or even stand in the rain. 

The joys of childhood,  but my Auntie was always afraid of lightning after one bolt went through the front door & out the back when she was a child.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM 

Wow no wonder Auntie was always afraid of lightning. Sure she did not pull you leg?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good last afternoon Mark, YM and Jim where ever you are. Praying your doing well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
No she was serious, it was like a ball of fire, I've heard of similar incidents. 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

Wow that had to scare her.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

It sure did, lasted a lifetime.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Hi Harry.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Thank you! You do the same!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, we celebrated Father's Day here & had a lovely Day.


----------



## hewee

I stayed inside today to rest or try to rest.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Labor Day to those in the States ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hope you feel refreshed Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 

Do they get a holiday for Labour Day. ?


----------



## hewee

Yes I feel better YM.

I think but not sure but think driving gets too the shoulder so that is not good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Yes, it is an official holiday. I guess retail people till have to work, but most got the day off ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
do you have power steering & automatic transmission, ? I got a smaller car a couple of years ago & it's much lighter to drive for my weak arm. 

Good morning Mark, 
yes we have a holiday on Labour Day also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Yes it has power steering & automatic transmission but car still moves. I guess the shakes and vibrating even a little gets to it. So if that is true then a longer drive get to it. So need a good car that has a smoother ride.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

sometimes it's the seat being too laid back for me, so I have to raise it & use a wedge cushion so there's not too much pull on the arm.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Hope Jim is okay. 

I do not know for sure but could also be the way I hold my are up. 

My mom used a wedge cushion just so she could see. At 4'9" in the bigger cars it was not easy to see over the dash.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

I hope Mark is ok also, 

just rest your arm at the bottom of the steering wheel 'til you need it,

I see Indian women driving who can hardly see over the steering wheel also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. I'm sure you meant Jim. I'm doing OK ... ;-)


----------



## hewee

Good day all,

My mom used to look over the dash but under the top of the steering wheel in the cars. 

Mark we are changing you name to Gi so we never forget.


----------



## Gr3iz

Great! Now you give me something new to remember! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

yes I did mean Jim, but glad you're ok too. 

Hi Harry, 

Your Mum must have managed ok, but parking would have been difficult.


----------



## hewee

Well growing up in smaller towns and farm houses parking was no trouble. Mom was a good driver. 
One lady at church who is very tall and I guess about 6 feet I joke with because she just can not back up. Takes her many times to get it right or close so she will leave it there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

H Harry, 

I had trouble maneuvering our commodore that was manual & no power steering, very heavy when parking. 

Good evening Mark, 

we're having a lovely warm weekend forecast.


----------



## hewee

Was easy to see but 3 speed column shifter where the pin holding it was loose and no power breaks or steering and slop in the steering. 1961 Ford F-150. Was nice truck and easy to see to change lanes and park but the steering wheel on the older cars you had to move around so much. Then when I got my first rack and pinion car it was a dream come true.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes we had a 1959 FC Holden & there was plenty of play in the steering with that also & it was manual gear change.
We only sold it a few years ago when Tony thought he wouldn't be driving any more, but he drives the Holden Commodore now which is nearly 30 years old.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mary and YM. 

Hope Jim is okay. 

Wow that1959 FC Holden had to be a great car. One that last that long and easy to work on.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, hope you had a good Friday & weekend to follow. 

Hi Harry, 

Yes he did all the mechanical service on the FC himself & gave it new duco, he sold it for a good price too. 

I think you had better change the y in Mark's name,


----------



## hewee

Bet he sold it for more then you paid for it new.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

He got $8000 for it, don't know what the equivalent would have been in 1959.
My computer crashed yesterday, it's working again at the moment, so I've been backing up etc. & will have to look into it more. 

Good evening Mark, 

A lovely 27C here today, it's like summer until back to winter temps tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Good luck with the 'puter! We don't want to miss you ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
Thanks, I've deleted a few downloads & will have to run some diagnosis I guess, I'm not too tech savvy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. You're in the right place for tech assistance! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Sorry to hear of the computer crash.

79 so a lot cooler.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
yes the techs are very helpful here. 

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear it's cooler there, those fires are terrible destroying so many homes.


----------



## hewee

Wow I had one great cake yesterday.

Got it for church at the Russian store.

Many cost too much so I got a cheaper $14.99 one in a box. 
Natalie cake
Ingredients: sugar, raspberry, flour, raspberry mousse, chocolate, chocolate mousse, milk.

Was hard to cut because it was soft and needs to be colder to cut. Everyone loved it and it was something no one ever had before.

http://www.lebalconbakery.com/
Mine looked ever better then this. Flowers tasted great. One lady too the leaves and flower to put in her coffee. 
http://www.lebalconbakery.com/uploades/gallery/large/101351438110920.jpg

All the mousse made it so very good and it was not like any cake you think it would be like.

Look at the cakes they make.
http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/le-balcon-bakery-los-angeles-2
They got fruits on top of many of them too.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> yes the techs are very helpful here.
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Good to hear it's cooler there, those fires are terrible destroying so many homes.


Yes it feels good outside. 
Seen picture yesterday of ladies place from church that had to get animals away from her place and fire was about to come over then ridge so as the church to pray and the fire turned around. Then big tractors came to blow around her place and found a sink hole 4 feet deep under her home or part was 4 feet deep. So she is lucky this happen because she could of lost everything and even her life.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

That cake sounds yummy Harry, 

couldn't look at the link on my slow speed, 

That lady was lucky on both fronts, hope they can fix the sink hole.


----------



## hewee

It was very good and bet others are better.
The one image is very slow. 

They are moving her double wide home to rock ground. So the hole will sink

God your blessed her.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
I'll look at the cake next week when I'll be back to normal speed. 
Glad to hear they'll be moving her house, I was wondering how they would solve the problem. 

Good evening Mark, 
Happy Hump Day.


----------



## hewee

75 today and nice outside but going back up but was nice to have 3 cooler days. 

Yes a Double Wide Mobile Home so will be more easy to move.

Anyone heard from Jim?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark and YM. 

80 today and hotter days ahead.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Stay cool Harry, 

Haven't heard anything about Jim.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

AC works so will stay cool. 

Got 0.02" of rain but hard to tell. 

Jim has been gone 2 weeks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hopefully Jim is on a break & not had a setback. 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all - It's been a long time gone from this forum (Since June, I guess) and lots appears to have changed. 

New Forum look and feel. I'm trying to get my bearings. It looks like I'll have to make some adjustments here and there (my avatar looks fuzzy) 

I'm back, reading some of the old posts, playing catch up. I hope everyone else is safe and healthy. 
Harry - sorry to hear about your Dad. 
Mark - how have you been? 
YM, I missed your treats (hope hubby is doing OK).

It's been a busy summer but we didn't do anything - work continues to get in the way. Kids are all gone, Toronto "Blues Jays" are the focus of the day around here.
Time fly's and where did the summer go?

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time.....
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.

It's a dull dreary (grey, light rain) kind of Saturday morning here. Perfect for catching up on friends.

I'll put a fresh pot on - I owe you one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Well hey there stranger! How've you been? I'm doing much better than a year ago!

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Welcome back Hobo, good to see you again, 
yes I had to change my avatar for a bigger version also. 
We're expecting a lovely warm day here, but back to cold weather then 'til next weekend.

Good evening Mark. 









A welcome back lunch.


----------



## Gr3iz

W0W! That's quite a spread there ym! A diabetic's nightmare, but I can't help myself! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Welcome back Hobo.

Wow thank for the food YM.


----------



## ymfoster

You're very welcome Mark & Harry, 

I have to watch my sugar lately too, but I'll try to be selective.


----------



## hewee

I need to juice more and then I will drink less coffee and use less sugar and milk.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

I gave up sugar in my tea & coffee when I married.


----------



## hewee

Wow long time ago or you just get married again?
I know you just wanted chocolate.


----------



## ymfoster

47 years now, 

I only have chocolate occasionally as once I start I'm tempted for more.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> 47 years now,
> 
> I only have chocolate occasionally as once I start I'm tempted for more.


Yea I have trouble at the Russian store because they have so many.

Had this one they gave to me.
http://skazkarussianfood.com/food/c...milk-chocolate-with-creme-brulee-filling.html

Still eating on this one and I love it.
http://skazkarussianfood.com/food/chocolate-bars/dark-chocolate-babayevsky-elite.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good after noon all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

You'll have to avoid that store,  

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, have a good one.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> You'll have to avoid that store,
> 
> Good evening Mark.


Not with all the nice Russian people and very pretty Russian Ladies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Couldn't deny you that. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> Couldn't deny you that.
> 
> Good evening Mark.


And the best looking one is not around any more.  But really they are very nice people.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Shame about the good looking one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

I've made tea & coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hope you're ok Harry. 

Warm weekend coming up.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 

Hottest first October week on record here in the low 30C's is very warm for early Spring.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Nice cool weekend here!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hot & cold drinks here for everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Thanks for the drinks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

you're very welcome, 

Hope Harry & Jim are doing ok.


----------



## hewee

Miss all of you. Been away on a very nice trip and I had a great time.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good to hear you're ok Harry & had a good time, that would recharge your batteries.  

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Welcome back Harry!


----------



## hewee

Thanks folks. 

Good to be home but still miss all the great people there.

Really nice bed there too I miss.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

we usually miss our own beds. 

We're having bushfires here already, only halfway through Spring.


----------



## hewee

Good day all.

I miss my bed but the one this year at the Hyatt was better. 

Fires are still around here too. Most rain I have seen was the Desert and long ride in the Mojave Desert. Lots of wind mills out there too on the hills.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds like you had quite a tour, 

we have those wind turbines in the country also.


----------



## hewee

Was a great time and best Feast ever.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all. Boy it's hard to stay connected here. Lots happening and I get distracted. It's a Canadian Holiday here today "Monday" - It's our Thanksgiving weekend. Big Turkey Dinner last night with all the fix'ns - time for a walk.
Hope everyone is OK!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Glad you had a good feed Harry, 

Hi Jim, 

Happy Thanksgiving, 

Sounds like you had a good feast also. 

We had a lovely family gathering at the weekend when hubby's sister & husband were down from Queensland,
good food there also. 

Good evening Mark, 

hope you're doing ok.


----------



## hewee

Happy Thanksgiving to you up there Jim.

YM that is Feast for Feast of Tabernacles.
https://www.pcog.org/tags/feast-of-tabernacles

But we Feast on Food too. Lots of great foods.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Looks like you had a good time Harry.


----------



## hewee

Yes a very good time with about 500 of us there.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
quite a gathering. 

Hope you're ok Mark.


----------



## hewee

Yes it was and I miss it. I got to get ready for Ogden Utah next year. It will not be as hot because it will be later in the year and cooler place. It will be 60 to 65 or about that. So a whole lot cooler. A lot longer drive too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That will be one to look forward to, just as well it won't be too hot for the long drive also.


----------



## hewee

Yes but really only two hours longer because other person that told me is over 2 hours away so he will have to drive more. Got to hope we can all meet at my place but think I will have to go the other way to meet the others. Will just need coats and away to stay dry.

I got fresh coffee, tea and juices made.


----------



## ymfoster

Hope it stays fine for the gathering Harry. 

Thanks for the drinks. :up:


----------



## hewee

You're welcome for the drinks. 

All will work out for the trip next year.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I'm sure it will,

cool & overcast here today, we're going out to lunch with the RSL today.


----------



## hewee

I need to get back into juicing. It just makes me feel better. More fruits and veggies and less meat. Plug less coffee and more water.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, me too, 

especially with the warmer weather coming, .... Nutri Bullets seem to be taking over from the juicers lately & giving you more fibre.


----------



## hewee

For you it is getting warmer but it is cooling for us here.

I love the vita-mix that is so much better then the Nutri Bullet.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes we're going in opposite directions with the weather. 

I didn't know about the Vita-mix S30, certainly looks much better.


----------



## hewee

Yes we get nice cooler weather and I love it. 

It is better then the Nutri Bullet. You get what you pay for. To much plastic on the Nutri Bullet that can over heat and burn up.
If you watch the "Nutribullet vs Vitamix S30: Say what?" then your see it was smoking., 
Start a 28:34 Try in Nutribullet (wow!). and your see it burn up.

So the testing was over for *Nutribullet .*


----------



## ymfoster

I bought a Russell Hobbs Multi Processor a while ago but haven't used it yet as I'm waiting to get a place cleared to use it.  ..... I've since seen a bad review of it.


----------



## hewee

Maybe you can take it back.

If it was this one then I would.
http://www.productreview.com.au/p/russell-hobbs-rhmp700.html

Sounds like it may be like the Nutribullet and Ninja with lots of plastic parts and cheap motor.

But we do not have Russell Hobbs over here and I never heard of it till now.

Things for the kitchen you should get ones well made that your use all the time.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes that's the review I read just recently, hope it's not too late to return it.
I'll probably exchange it for a better one.
Russell Hobbs has had a very good name in the past.


----------



## hewee

It looks like from see other things they got some good well made things but just made other cheaper things at a lower cost. That will hurt their brand name.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes I see the best review is for a Breville, so I'll have a look at that, it's quite expensive though but will last longer.


----------



## hewee

Just read all reviews first and buy where you have no trouble returning. 
Like the juicers I got a 12 and 15 year warranty on them if anything goes wrong it gets fixed free. Vita Mix is 8 year warranty but maybe even longer because I got it from Costco that I bet will take it back 20 years from now for a full refund. 
Breville all seem well made but have only a 1 year warranty and they cost a lot.

Love the cord on the Breville juicer that is so easy to unplug.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/313492824031893857/

All power cords should be made that way.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes my juicer has a plug like that, saves damaged to the cord.
I saw a Breville Juicer for $10 yesterday, seems people are going for the smaller ones or the combination processors.

Yes one or two years is not much of a warranty, you need at least five.


----------



## hewee

I know they are great cords. 
Now you can get used juicers for real cheap prices because many people want to start juicing but then never get into into it so they set around and they sell them later.

Go to http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites and look by typing in juicers.

I got older $300.00 for $20.00 that was very old but they was made to last for every.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes they have good intentions for juicing but don't get around to it, some take a bit of cleaning also, even during the juicing.


----------



## hewee

Your so right. Lots of time and work when I go full blast it will be about 5 hours with some short breaks to rest my knees. Juicing a whole lot I use lots of dishes too and then got all the canning jars to fill. All the cleaning but I love it when I am done and got lots of juice. Love big fat carrots the best because you got less to peel and they got more juice in them too.


----------



## ymfoster

I used to do my own bottling with a Fowlers Vacola outfit, too tiring now with my neck & shoulder trouble.


----------



## hewee

If you was Preserving then you got so much more working heating the bottles etc and all the heat.

I got a nice thick kitchen Anti-Fatigue Comfort Mat for under the sink. 3.6 feet long. They have other longer 60" ones that would be better but cost 3 times more. That way it be under me on the left side of sink and at the sink both.


----------



## ymfoster

That sounds a good idea Harry, 

I have special arch support & cushion innersoles for my shoes instead. 
but what works for you is best.


----------



## hewee

It is great and it does not matter what I wear. Even then being in one spot a long time you got to take a break.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes your back & shoulders would need a break for sure.


----------



## hewee

Well the knees get to me first.


----------



## ymfoster

Shame it isn't a sit down job.


----------



## hewee

Yes that would be nice. A nice C shape counter to work from your nice high back padded stool.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I have a high stool cum steps. I use the stool; my short as*?£d wife use the steps to reach the cupboards.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Tony made me a high stool with one step, I can use it to stir the gravy & the step to reach the cupboards, but no high back. 

Hi Dave,  

I bought myself a strong three step ladder with high handle grip to get to top of wardrobes & change light bulbs. 

very handy in the house.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Mine is one that is a cooking stool first, and has swivel down steps.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes I've seen those Dave, 

the one hubby made has only one fixed step.


----------



## hewee

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Hope yours was good too, I've made some tea & coffee.


----------



## hewee

It is a wet one so it is good because we need rain. 

Thank you for the coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

For some reason I'd not been receiving notices of new posts and lost track of things. It's happened in other threads, too ... Since the "upgrade" ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

same here, but we needed the rain too, it's fine today for the 'Melbourne Cup' (horse race) & all the fashions on the field.

Hi Mark, 

wondered how you were, I've never got notices, only if I was involved in photo restoration thread.


----------



## hewee

Well you can't have our rain. I sure hope we have better winter here because we sure need the water. 

Hope you get the rain you need too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Good to be back ... ;-)


----------



## hewee

Welcome my lost friend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Thanks Harry! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Good morning

I will get the coffee, tea and juices made.

You're welcome Mark.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Yes we both need more rain Harry, thanks for the drinks. 

Good evening Mark, 

great to have you back.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM. D

Yes more rain but the rain is over so all it did is make the back yard grow so I got to mow it now.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

we only got more weeds,


----------



## hewee

Just like me with the crabgrass that is all around and back yard is almost nothing but crabgrass. The lot next to me is better then the lawn. Some parts of the lot is super great because it does not grow very much and you got these real tiny little flower so it looks nice till you mow. If I mow with high setting it may cut over some of the flowers.


----------



## ymfoster

My lawn is mostly weeds these days, they take over when patches die off in dry conditions, it's not worth an expensive water bill in Summer.


----------



## hewee

I know what you mean ans that was why all was great till it rain.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Lovely wet England


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, but we need the rain. 

It's raining here now also Dave,


----------



## HOBOcs

We are having an Indian Summer here fall leaves have turned and falling but very warm out


----------



## hewee

I see the Hobo train came to town. Good to see you again.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

We've had a very warm Spring so far.

Hi Harry, 

Have a good one.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello everyone. Just popping in.. Again 

Busy busy on this week, trying hard to de-hoard the room getting ready to go South Africa for holiday for three weeks with the family to go safari and visiting the family. Can't even wait to go back to Cape Town B&B where they serve fantastic banana, maple and bacon pancakes. 

So far I've lost two stone and everyone calls me skinny now, going to keep the balance of weight now as I used to have 15 stone but lost to 12 stone and 10 lbs. it's ok as I knew I gonna have most fry up in each day in South Africa. 

Went to Cat Cafe last week for high tea with my friends and there were 11 cats around us, but most of them sleeping and I even brought the Laser pen, but they doesn't seems to be bothered, probably after many of visitor in each day , planning to go again but no rush because always fully booked for three months, so I gonna let another people take chance and probably pop in for cuppa.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Robbie, 

Good to see you,
congratulations on the weight loss, you've done well.

Have fun in South Africa, the closest I could get to that is Werribee Safari Park here.

My daughter would be in heaven at the cat café.


----------



## pyritechips

Good day YM, and all you other fine members. I am awaiting the arrival of a café mocha, soon to be delivered after Melissa drops Liam off at school. The weather is taking a turn for the worse but we have had a long and mild fall so I am not complaining.

My health has been a roller coaster ride lately so I don't post as frequently as I would like. I'm still plugging away on my old XP desktop after all these years and I am amazed at how smooth and fast it is running considering that it is 10 years old now!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
hope you enjoyed your café mocha, ......
sorry to hear you've been finding it more difficult lately, hope it eases up a bit for you.

I have Win 7 & it's running very slow & I keep getting disconnected.


----------



## hewee

Good day everyone, 

May all get better for you soon Jim.

I am like you and XP Pro is great after 7 years. 

Got to turn the heater up because it's been normal weather and not 10 or 20 degrees warmer like it is most of the year.
But we have got rain we need so much of.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Good to have the heater working & glad you have rain at last.
We have a very warm windy day with a change due later, hope we get some rain also.


----------



## hewee

Hello YM, 

Yes a new heater but it does not heat the place right. Need a all new ducting and return to work right and heat and cool the room even.

Not used to the weather being the temps it should be because it's 51 already at 6:30 pm. 
But I use the little oil heat radiators I can move around the house and plug in. I like it much better and it makes no noise. 
It is a better heat because it heats the air and the objects in the room to give a more even heat where the heater on the roof blows the heat in and goes off but it only warms the air. 

Got to remember to have it outside the bathroom door when I take a shower and have the bath towel over it all nice and warm. Yea that should feel good. 

Hope your weather gets nicer for you too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks. I keep losing my way back ... Something about this new upgrade just doesn't agree with me, for some reason ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

They use those oil heaters a lot in England buy not that much here.

We had some rain last night. great for the garden. :up:

Hi Mark, 

These things are sent to try us.


----------



## DaveBurnett

What type of oil heater??
A lot of remote properties use oil fired CH
My parents used to use paraffin space heaters, but I don't think they are very popular or even legal nowadays as they both stank to high heaven and are quite dangerous in enclosed spaces.


----------



## Gr3iz

ym, you said a mouthful! ;-)


----------



## hewee

The Oil Filled Radiator Heater like this.
http://www.amazon.com/DeLonghi-TRH0...5&sr=1-26&keywords=Oil+Filled+Radiator+Heater


----------



## ymfoster

ym, you said a mouthful! ;-) ........

It covers a lot, 

Yes Harry, that's what I had in mind also.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I meant this sort:
http://www.caldo.co.uk/heaters.aspx


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

No I do not need a heater like that around here.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Went to the dentist yesterday, don't have to pick food out of the hole now.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

Well I use the hole to get food down me.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Is that because there is now a hole where the hole used to be?? or is it now whole??


----------



## hewee

My mouth


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

'What a mouth what a mouth what a North & South, blimey what a mouth he's got'  

Hi Dave, 

It's whole again now.


----------



## hewee

Got a big spoon to eat with too.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Gruel?


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Got a big spoon to eat with too.


Mind 'your head don't fall in álf'


----------



## pyritechips

ymfoster said:


> Mind 'your head don't fall in álf'


----------



## ymfoster

pyritechips said:


>


 I think Tommy Steele sang that one.


----------



## hewee

Well I will test eating here Thanksgiving day. 

I got to find some good whole grain wheat dinner rolls and I will wipe up some butter or may get raw cream and make the butter.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Maybe you will eat those rolls in one bite, 

hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## hewee

No but I will enjoy the dinner with some great friends this Thanks giving.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That is something to look forward to indeed. 

Made fresh tea, coffee & juice.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

I am now have Thanksgiving dinner at another place the day before Thanksgiving just down the road so that will be very nice too. 

Thanks YM for the fresh juice and coffee.


----------



## ymfoster

You're welcome Harry, 

Sounds like you will need to go on a diet after Thanksgiving.


----------



## pyritechips

Chamomile tea and fuzzy socks for me on a chilly, snowy day. I had to go to the hospital today but Melissa is an expert winter driver and doesn't let a few centimetres of snow intimidate her.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings and salutations folks! I don't know why TSG keeps trying to separate me from this thread ...


----------



## hewee

Hello all, 

Got my coffee. 

Hope your doing well Jim. 

Got some good whole wheat dinner rolls last night. Wanted raw cream too but they did not have any. So got some whipping cream. Still wanted raw cream so made butter out of the whipping cream and really whipped it up and added real maple to it so it taste great. Was fun cleaning up the dishes of that butter.

Got the raw cream this afternoon so will make two pumpkin pies later tonight so I can take one to each Thanksgiving dinner I go to with the raw cream to make the best whip cream.

Going to be great week. 

I wish your all the very best and a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Stay warm there, great that Melissa is a good driver & able to take you to your treatments. 

Hi Mark, 

Good to see you found your way here again. 

Hi Harry, 

Glad you found the things to take to Thanksgiving, I'm sure everyone will enjoy your contributions.


----------



## hewee

Thanks YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Thanks!


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark, YM, Jim and all the rest here.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. Happy Thanksgiving Eve! ;-)

Mornin' ym.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Thanksgiving folks!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Happy Thanksgiving to all those celebrating it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello all,

Had great Thanksgiving 3 times and got lots I took home.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Glad you had a great Thanksgiving, enjoy your leftovers.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hello strangers


----------



## hewee

I still got all the Thanksgiving leftovers because the last 5 days I have had dinner other places. Wait last night I ate here but just had something else.

Look who is here with her dog looking for leftovers. 
Good to see yea Cheeseball. Hope your doing well. I can see the dog is doing great from the picture.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Nicole, 

long time no see, hope things are going great for you both. 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds like you were very popular over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Yes and I got a quart of pear preserves too that I was told to eat with cottage cheese in a 50/50 mix. I did get some up there and wow it was the best.

Got to say this pass week was a great week.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I have pears with Stilton Blue which has a bit more bite.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey Harry and Yvonnnnnnne 

I'm hanging in. I've been having a rough time with my Mom for a few months now. She is not well. 

The pup is good Harry, thanks


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

enjoy those pears & cottage cheese. 

Hi Dave. 

Hi Nicoooooole, 

so sorry to hear your Mum hasn't been well, hope she will improve soon. ((hugs))


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> I have pears with Stilton Blue which has a bit more bite.


Bet it does have a lot more of a bite



Cheeseball81 said:


> Hey Harry and Yvonnnnnnne
> 
> I'm hanging in. I've been having a rough time with my Mom for a few months now. She is not well.
> 
> The pup is good Harry, thanks


Good to hear. Hang in there and if Mon is not doing well then try to get ready now for the worse so it will not hit you so hard later. Not something we like to deal with but it will help if you think about it now so your be stronger when things start happening.

I did good when my mom passed away but when dad passed away it all happen so fast and 10 days later he was gone and will was changed so I got nothing and sister who lived with dad got everything so all that really hit me very hard. Not just that happening but no no mom or day so way my sister who only cares for herself and twin that hits me after I called cops for trying to kill me and younger brother in TX. I feel like after all these years I have no family now so it is sad.

Been busy helping another lady in church who lost her husband so that makes me feel better helping out and feeling needed and I get some great meals too. She is very nice and I like going over to help her out so this helps me out with all that happen and guess helps her out too because we both lost someone about the same time and I know it was worse on her because it was her husband.

So I will look to God to help me out because he is one I can trust to take care of me and always be there.

You hang in there and I will pray for you and your mom.

Good your dog is doing as well as he looks.



ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> enjoy those pears & cottage cheese.
> 
> Hi Dave.
> 
> Hi Nicoooooole,
> 
> so sorry to hear your Mum hasn't been well, hope she will improve soon. ((hugs))


I will do that. I know already how great it taste so only bad thing is when I run out of it.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks guys. It isn't life threatening (at least I don't think so) she was diagnosed with Parkinson's 2 years ago. But I firmly believe she has been mis-diagnosed. She has dementia - in some form or another, which is often mistaken for Parkinson's. Physically she struggles with walking and overall movement. She actually has 24 hour live in aides with her now. I had to have construction done on her house to keep her on one level (to avoid using stairs) She spent a month and a half in short term rehab trying to regain some strength. But since she's been home, she has regressed fairly quickly. The emotional rollercoaster is the most exhausting. Her moods are always all over the place. One minute she is fine - she can be coherent and making jokes, laughing. The next she is mean, aggressive, verbally abusive....then starts crying randomly. It is so draining, I can't even begin to describe it. And she does nothing to help herself, she would rather wallow in self pity. I bend over backwards for her, whatever she needs, I take care of. And yet it's never enough. So needless to say, that's a huge reason I have not been around. She goes back to her neurologist in 2 weeks, so perhaps pray that her doctor will finally see that she mis-diagnosed my Mom and maybe could get her on a more correct regimen of medication. Otherwise I need to take her for a second opinion.


----------



## hewee

You are welcome.

Wow I can see you got a lot on your hands with all this and yes it can take a lot of time. I took here of my land lady for years and the last years it was more and more. Got to where all the meds I had to keep in my room and put out when she had to take it. At first it was the bill boxes but later she forget so I had to take control of it all. 
We got to look after our mom and dad and family.

I need to also go look after another in church that is in another town but one other guy and I will go out to see what all we can do to help make her place safe. She is older and has hard time walking so need to redo steps and had handrail because she is all along.

Yes pray that the doctor does what is right. I go to the minister for anointing. James 5:14.
Also fasting prayer can help to. 
But you mom acting mean, aggressive, verbally abusive can get to you so hang in there. My twin was like that and very evil and would go non stop at times and would attack me. It got to me where I was shaking all the time. No one need to be like that. He had to have a demon in him. He attack me in front of everyone at the service for my dad and that was no place to do anything like that but he did.

So I feel for you because I know all I went tru so hang in there and if you can take a break now and then that will help you rest up.

I would get online and find out all you can to help your mom because doctors I do not trust. They like just giving out pills and I would not be walking if I did what they said I had to do. 
Should You Take the Recommended Meds?

Mixing drugs killed my mom. It almost killed me but I went online to learn and got off them that was bad for me. I got bad side effects from them still and other worse thing may still happen. Treatment killed my dad in 10 days
Brother the Prozac made my brother very mean too. So I am not for any unless it really helps without bad side effects and that is hard to happen and the more pills you take the more side effects. 
Also many meds they give are for a short limited time and no more but they will keep you on it longer then they should. So read up on what she takes.

I was on one that you only to take no longer then a couple months and never knew it and 6 years later have other troubles because of that drug. So please read about the drugs and read the info on it may places and try to find the truth.

Looking up foods to eat or not eat can help out so much. Look up foods to help for Parkinson because we all need to eat right. Plus you need to know what to not eat with some meds. No one told my dad anything about what to eat or not eat and he did the very thing that was the worse thing he could do and my sister who was there all the time did nothing to help him.

You can give your doctor info that I bet they do not know about. Also go to other doctors to get input from them.

You take care. A big hug for you too so it helps you in all this.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

You could buy more pears & cheese when you run out. 

Nicoooollleee, 

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum & all the stress it is causing for you, 
it certainly sounds like dementia with the mood swings, I hope you get a better diagnosis & also that you are getting support as well.

It is so depressing when they seem to revert to being spoilt children, glad she has some good moments still, my grandma was sweet when she had dementia but didn't recognise any of the family any more. 

Will be keeping you in my thoughts, big ((hugs))




Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

But I do not know how to make pear preserves and they taste so good.

The one lady I help out has her mom and dad move in because the mom is going blind and her dad has alzheimer's. But they really like it being there so that makes it good. The dad is very nice but just forgets. So they all get along good. She had the mother inlaw living there also but she never really liked living there. After her husband died she moved out. I go by now and then and have dinner and talk to her dad who likes it because now that the husband is not around her dad has no man to talk to so he likes it when I come around. He remembers me so that is good. But he can like eat something he wanted and forget he just had it. But when told he just had it he says okay so it deals with it good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning,

Hot coffee, tea and old coffee and tea to you in the warmer weather.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Maybe you could try tinned pears in their own juice (no added sugar).
Thanks for the tea & coffee. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

No way would it be the same. Not even close.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All Morning YM


----------



## hewee

Look who cam in on the train.  Good to see you Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 



hewee said:


> Hi YM,
> 
> No way would it be the same. Not even close.


Looks like you'll have to ask her for the recipe. 

Good evening Jim, 

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looks like you'll have to ask her for the recipe.
> 
> Good evening Jim,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Have a good one.


Or get her to make them for me would be better.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Or get her to make them for me would be better.


That's even better, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM and Jim. 

You bet that is better. I would pay for it too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good Day everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

they must be good. 

Good evening Mark. 

Warming up here.


----------



## hewee

Yes it's very very good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's good. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Rain rain and more rain coming. So glad to get the rain.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

send some over here. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> send some over here.
> 
> Good evening Mark.


Dream on YM. It would go bad so I may as well eat it all. 
Got raw cream I forgot over there at the house but she though it had the maple butter in it so now the jar is both. So will need to use it before going bad so will have some great coffee with the maple cream butter.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I was talking about the rain. 

enjoy your maple cream butter. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

What you don't want the maple cream butter?


----------



## ymfoster

No I'm trying to diet.


----------



## hewee

Go ahead and just taste it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

OK it's very yummy,  

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Made hot and cold coffee and tea so those down under can cool off. 

Why are you down under because I thought the Earth is flat?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Thanks for the tea & coffee, 

I suppose we're down under because we're mostly below the Equator, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Good day everyone.

Wow I just had a free Prickly Pear at the store and it was a red one and it was so good. I want more of them so go some but will get more.

So nice to try something new and even better when it taste great. Plus they are really good for you.

I had a red one.
https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/fruit/prickly-pears.html

Cheap too so will get a more.

It pays to go to those other stores like these.
La Superior Mexican Market
Pacific Coast Food that has European and Russian foods.
KP International Market that is an Koreana store.

Like when you see fruits and veggies so I try them and today was a super good find and it is cheap too at $0.99 a pound for the Prickly Pear. Plus I got to try it for free and then eat the rest of it once he open it. Yummy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, 

Need some coffee and juice to get started.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the drinks Harry, 

The prickly pear sounds good Harry, 
I remember when the Italians first came here 50 years ago they planted prickly pears everywhere.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

They are really good but you got to watch and not get the seeds out. I really had no trouble but other did and I ate them with no teeth.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds like you had fun eating them. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Yes I like eating them. You just need to watch out eating them. love the taste of them.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

You only have to try passionfruit now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Would love to try passionfruit.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

It's lovely with fruit salad or pavlova.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Some day I will have to try it. 

Will lost most of the use of my corded phone. No cal log, speed dial, caller ID, clock, answer machine etc. All that shows on the screen is no working. Lost messages I was saving to. 

Phone part and speaker phone. I can still have answer machine with using the 
Ooma part of the phone that records an message online. Plus I will not use my messages and can download and back them up. 

So now to find an phone. 
Harder to get one the way you like now because you less to pick from because most have cell phones. 

I got 20 years out of the phone and it still works but only the phone. So can be use in the other room because it's a good phone. Newer one will cost less too because the one 20 years ago I think was over $80.00


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Sorry to hear about your phone Harry, 
not the best time of year for it to play up. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

It had a good life. 

Got new phone today but it is junk. Very hard to get it set up and it sounds so bad and I sound bad to other person too. Get echo so the phone is junk. 
I may have to get a phone without the answer machine and use the Ooma answer or voice mail part. Will never lose a massage but you get more phones to pick from with the answer machine.

I think the worse part is not losing the phone but getting another one that is as good. It has great sound and just the phone part that still work I can get a phone line splitter if I have to use older phone with great sound and speaker phone. 

Need to find out about a place that has business phones too. Now answer machine but well made phones. You can tell when you call some place and they have good phones because they sound like they are in the same room with you.
My need phone sound very bad so back to Costco it goes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

It's to cold to be a good morning so I will get the heater going and cook up some oatmeal and eggs and get the hot coffee made.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

What a hassle for a new phone, 
Hope you find a good one soon.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

I know it's just a phone but has a cord on it that is a thing of the pass or will soon be. 
Like one brand that is cordless they had so many of the very same phone and each with another color. It's looks that sell no matter if the phone is any good.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

They don't make them like they used to. 

Had to go to a funeral today with a two & a half hour drive to get there through the city in peak hour, by the time we had to come home it was 38C & the peak traffic was even worse taking half an hour to go 1 km through the city.


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello Mar and YM. 

No all is junk. Some phones sound bad with handset because it should have cotton inside the handle. That helps out so much. 

Wow sorry to hear about that drive from the funeral to get home. :X3:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

It's been a very hot weekend so early in Summer, 41C today. 

I've made some tea, coffee & cool drinks for everyone.


----------



## hewee

YM,

Wow that is way to hot for you.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes there's a hot northerly blowing too, hope there's no firebugs today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## hewee

Yes I did Mark have a nice weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

It was a hot one Mark, much cooler today thank goodness.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

We are getting lots of rain.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

We've had some bush fires, then a cool spell & warming up again at the end of the week.


----------



## hewee

YM, 

We got mud slides where we had fires. 

Had nice day over at someones home and then too nap but then woke up thinking it was morning and wonder why it is so dark and how I did not hear the alarm go off when it is 12 hours away from now.  Wow a long nap and I guess a good deep sleep I needed.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello Mar and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

it does sound very wet there. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

It is very wet here but we got a break coming. Need the break so leaves can dry some so I can rake them up. Big old oak tree was so full of leaves but with so much wind it all came down almost all at one time.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I know what you mean with the leaves in autumn,
we have a golden locust near the back door & all the small leaves get walked inside when they're wet.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

I know what you mean with wet leaves. Tree next door has small thin leaves and they are even hard to rake or sweep from the driveway when it's dry so worse when wet. 

Most times of the pass I just mow all the leaves so nothing to pick up but all was so wet and then we had more and more so I raked them. Will need to get to them sooner next year so I can mow the leaves because my mower does a great job but they need to be dry.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

Yes it's bad enough with the autumn leaves, but we also have evergreen trees that shed all the time.


----------



## hewee

Too bad so many of the really big redwood trees got cut down.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes it is a shame, I suppose some of them get a bit dangerous as they age also. 

I woke this morning around 6am & thought 'I'd better go & let the neighbour's cats out' ..........

I let myself in & they didn't greet me like they usually do, so I went down to the bedroom where they sleep on the bed & said hello to them both, then noticed a lump in the middle,

it was my neighbour asleep in bed !! ...... she hadn't heard me without her hearing aids so I quickly retreated, she would have died of fright if she woke to me standing there.








That's when I realised I was supposed to do it on Boxing Day.


----------



## hewee

That is funny about the neighbor asleep in bed. You should of made coffee so they could wake up to the smell of coffee. 

That home I have been going to and taking care of I went there last night and this black cat came over. It was friendly as can be. I was playing with the cat too. Now that is not something a cat does when they never seen the person before. That would be a cat that someone could just take very easy.

Well the trees were cut because one tree could make so much. The older trees were also nicer wood.


----------



## DaveBurnett

When I was contracting and living in digs, I got up one Friday morning and my landlady was still in bed so I got my breakfast and left quietly.
As it happens I used to leave my car in the flat car park as it was right next to where I was working. When I went to go home for the weekend, there were several cars in the car park and I popped into the flat to ask one to move.
It was all my landladies family visiting - because she had died during the night and I hadn't thought about seeing why she wasn't up for breakfast.

Not a pleasant thing to have happen, apart from the fact I would have to find somewhere else to live during the week.


----------



## hewee

I knew someone that did repairs on new homes and we had the right to go into the home. He was in the home and said it smelled bad and then he went up stairs to find a dead person in the bed. Person just died and no one checked to see if they was okay because I think it said body was there a week.


----------



## DaveBurnett

That is the one part of my body that does not work - my nose - ever since I was trapped in a sewage silo whilst cleaning it out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Merry Christmas Eve folks!!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
That certainly sounds like a very friendly cat.
It's very sad when someone dies & isn't found for days or more.

Hi Dave, 
That would have been quite a shock to learn the landlady had died like that.

Good evening Mark, 

Pouring rain here after a very hot Christmas Day.

Hope everyone had an enjoyable Christmas.


----------



## DaveBurnett

The thing is that it wasn't the first time it has happened to me. Some years before I was rung up at the company I was working at to be told that the lady I was "landing?" with had died over the weekend and to find somewhere else - and please would I collect my stuff.
On that occasion I was "rescued" temporarily by a colleague I was working with.
That turned out to be rather interesting since unbeknown to anyone at that company, he was a very active homosexual in his private life - and a more friendly and pleasant group of people you could never wish to meet. It certainly opened my eyes as to how badly gays are treated by society as a whole.
In all the time I was there and on all the occasions I met his companions, not once was any attempt made to "convert" me - in fact we often had very open and frank discussions about different sexualities.


----------



## hewee

YM,

I now look for the cat when I go over.

Sad seeing any dead person. I seen dad before they came and picked him up and it was hard to watch that.

Hidden Danger In Keeping Christmas? (2015)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Dave, 

Yes they are a very friendly group of people & very considerate also, I don't know any personally just going by observation.


Hi Harry, 

He probably likes to see you too. 

I also saw my grandfather after he passed away, I'd rather remember him when he was alive.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Just to mix the feelings here a bit: 
The death that affected me most of all was not seeing my parents or any relations dead, but was my cat.
The human death that affected me most was JFK.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Dave, 

Yes we are very close to our animals, 

we had a cat who had fur balls & I gave it some oil which sadly got onto his lungs & he died,
I found that very hard to live with apart from his passing.


----------



## DaveBurnett

We seem to collect reject animals that other people cannot cope with.
We've never had any problems with them so far.
That one particularly hurt because we had his mother dumped on us and he was born on my lap. Mother is still here.

I'll get another male kitten in the spring.


----------



## ymfoster

That was certainly a special connection, I hope your new kitten will be a lot of fun.


----------



## hewee

What is good for dog hair that falls out like crazy. It's a real small dog with short hair and she just loves me but I get hair all over me. Has to be something the dog needs to stop that. White hair too so it shows up on everything.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I don't know about the dog's hair falling out, maybe you could google it. 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Nothing you can do about dog hairs except get a breed that doesn't moult, then you have to get it shaved occasionally.
I've just had my King Charles/Husky cross shawn - yes a rescue.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Thanks was thinking something could be done. Dog is always losing lots of hair.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

A king Charles & a Husky are a bit of a size difference, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I presume steps were taken to accommodate that!!!!


----------



## ymfoster

DaveBurnett said:


> I presume steps were taken to accommodate that!!!!


By the dogs or the owners.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I don't think some dog breeders are beyond assisting in the act.


----------



## ymfoster

I imagined most cross breeds would be random.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Not if they are pedigree animals.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

DaveBurnett said:


> Not if they are pedigree animals.


Shows you how much I know about cross breeding, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

warming up here.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I was referring to the fact that pedigree animals are very closely monitored because the value of the offspring can be quite high.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Dave, 

Yes I realise pedigrees have to be bred with purpose,
just that a King Charles & a Husky seemed rare or accidental.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I don't actually know, because we got it as a rescue dog.
All we know is that the previous owners were lesbians and seem to have buggered it.
It has taken a lot of love and fuss for us to be able to even touch his tail.
He still reacts quickly until he realises it is one of us playing with him, but is getting better.
Strangely he lets young children pull him apart. I think the cat knows and teases him like anything.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Dave, 

Sounds like the dog has been through quite an ordeal, he's learning to trust humans again poor thing.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## DaveBurnett

He'll never make a guard dog!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Just being your pal will be enough Dave. 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, 

Better get the coffee made here.

Dave,
Poor dog. I had a dog that jump in my truck at work and would not leave so I took him home. Other person took long rope off him. He was a great dog. But had to watch it moving because he would think you was going to hit him. He was the best.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Happy New Year. 

Thanks for the coffee Harry, 

That dog would have been so grateful.


----------



## hewee

He was. Got to go to work with me too. Loved trucks and that was how it started. He jumped in the back and I said get out and he did. But after 3 times he would not get out. Was going to lunch in my truck too but took other persons truck. Hour later we get back and did not see him and I go good he is gone but then up pops his head. He was a great dog and loved going for a ride.
He stay at the tile at the front door too. No matter what I did in the kitchen or what type of food he would not come to the kitchen like most all cats and dogs would do. But he hear the noise or sound of the one bowl and big spoon and the he come in right away because he knew I was getting ice cream and he loved ice cream. That would be only time he come into the kitchen other then the two times I put the dog food out. I stop to get ice cream at Dairy Queen and get two cones and get funny look and then say the other is for the dog. 
Also he was fun to play with when giving out dog bone treats. I get 6 or 8 of them out and tell him what ones was his and what ones were mine and he would not eat mine and somehow I think someone trained him on that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Happy New Year. 

Hi Harry, 
He certainly had some previous training, 
There was a dog in Australia that used to hitch a ride with truckies called brown dog,
he became attached to one truckie & when the truckie died the dog travelled everywhere looking for him,
he eventually settled back in the town. 

They made a film about it called 'Brown Dog' a couple of years ago.


Good evening Mark, 

Happy New Year to you also, hope it's better than the last.


----------



## hewee

Yes he did.

Wow a trucking dog.


----------



## HOBOcs

Stoppin by to wish all of you a Happy New Year
YM, Hewee, Mark


----------



## hewee

Good your train came to town. You have a great one too HOBO.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. I agree! I'm starting off the new year job-hunting! After a 14-year stint, they've closed the office where I worked. I hate looking for a new job ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 
Yes it was a good movie, very moving too. 

Hi Jim, 

Happy New Year to you also. 

Good morning Mark, 

That must have been a blow, hope you find another suitable job soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.
We were told about it last March, but it was painful being the very last employee in the office.


----------



## hewee

Hello everyone, 

Bet it was great movie YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

It certainly would feel weird. 

Hi Harry, 

yes it was, I think it was called now 'Red Dog'


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folk.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

We're starting to sound like a broken record.  

Hi Harry, 

Hope you both had a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Busy week and more this week. Home is getting ready to go on market so things need done. Looks so much better now.


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

That will be another upheaval for you Harry, 

have you decided where you'll move to, ? guess it will be in the same community you've got to know now.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

No I am not moving. I am helping another lady who needs to sell a home and it just went on the market today. May even have a all cash buyer who is a lady who wants it for her kid. This would be a blessing to have it sell so fast. 

Been busy over helping out over at the place and just checking it and the pool is a lot of work to do 6 days a week and then I also help do other things at her home she lives in. So to have the one place sell will be great.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

It would be good if it sells straight away, but hope she has somewhere to move to soon also.
She must really appreciate your help at this time also, hope you don't aggravate that shoulder though.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

No one has to move.

She was married and husband passed away and so did his income. They had another home they was renting but bad renters. He tried to get them out to sell the place but passed away. So now she has all this on her own. So I am helping out. 
So selling this will be about a break even but no payments so she will save money and no more stress from all this.

You had to say that about shoulder. It does hurt some but now the other ones hurts more. Was doing things with are up high. See it pays to workout all the time to get your body in shape and not lose movement. Working with arms up high over my head a lot is one reason for the shoulder troubles. 
So I need a higher ladder so I do not need to reach so much. 

Yes she says thank you all the time. She is a very nice lady and I like helping here too. Also nice being close by helps when you go over 6 days a week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes, as my shoulder has been getting worse also, we need to take care. 

Poor woman has a lot to cope with, 
you must be a godsend to her. 

Good evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Hi ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM,

Yes she has a lot going on but got great friends to help so she is getting bless also. A pest inspection report done today means more thing we got to do so not so good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

That's a pest.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Going to get hit with a lot of rain Sunday so will see what happens.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry,
Better get your gumboots ready. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Well the 1.34" was change to more and then was 0.98" so went down and then back up to I think 1.33" and now it says 0.85" so looks like less rain. So far we only got 0.04" of rain so very little.

I sold that small boat I got in 1995 or 1996 when I was living out where we watch the water flood the back of the place for years.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear no flooding there, no need to have kept the boat then;
we have a caravan to get rid of that hasn't been used for over ten years.


----------



## hewee

Well a boat is always nice to have if it floods but you need a place to keep it. Long time not using the caravan.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes, the van has been out in the weather & looks the worse for wear now. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

Maybe it can be a kids first car if you price it right then your get it sold and the kid will be happy and so will you.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

It could be used by someone who lost their home in the bushfires over Christmas & New Year also.


----------



## hewee

Yes that is true if you need a home.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

There were over 100 homes lost this time. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

YM,

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes it was a devastating fire, I'm glad we don't live in a fire prone area.

Have a good weekend


----------



## hewee

YM, 

Good for you.

Glad I am not back East that is getting hit so hard.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes it was a big dump there causing a lot of inconvenience. 

Cheeseball will be copping it. 

I hope you're ok Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, 

We get a week of sun here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks! All's well here ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Enjoy the sunshine, we have some welcome rain today. 

Glad to hear you're OK there Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Good you got rain.

So did we.

44-Foot Rise Of Folsom Lake Offers Hope For California's Worst Ever Drought
http://www.popularmechanics.com/sci...fers-hope-for-californias-worst-ever-drought/

I remember 1976 going to that lake.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

Wow! that lake looks hopeful, still a fair way to go, quite a few houseboats there too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Folsom was at 20% but now it is at 42% so it is good but still needs a lot more water.
http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-progs/current/RES

This would of got worse the pass year but a good picture of before and after.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ving-West-forecasters-say-going-continue.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

That's a big improvement on those dams, ......
here's the result of our storm a few days ago, we didn't get much here though.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-27/storm-weather-geelong-flash-flooding/7118356


----------



## hewee

Wow your getting hit just like we are here and it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi Harry!

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes it's weird weather indeed. 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

I hope everyone enjoys their weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, we're having a nice cool one in the low twenties C.


----------



## hewee

Hello Mark and YM.

Looks like 10 days of no rain here so a break.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Nice & sunny & 25C today. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM. ,

Got warm here but also windy so feels cool outside but warm in the house.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Morning Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good day for a bit of gardening today.

Good evening Mark, 

Made some coffee & tea so help yourselves.


----------



## hewee

Was so windy here it was cold outside. Otherwise it was 59 so not bad till the windy makes it worse.

I forgot to put the pot under the coffee maker so got coffee all over.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Sounds a bit chilly there, 

Hope the coffee didn't scald you.


----------



## hewee

I know it is cold here but it is what it should be. Next week will be like spring.

I was lucky I did not make a full pot. Plus with no pot the filter basket hold a couple cups too. The I got a tray under the coffee pot and that is a good thing. It is the microwave glass tray but it does not hold much because the tray really has no sides. I need to remember to put it back like I always need. Water is so hard here I started to make sure the hot plate was cool before putting it back so then I forget. Plus I filter the water and have the water in bottles and that is part of the trouble. I used to filter right into the pot and fill the coffee maker so had pot in hand to put back. Now I add water and coffee and forget to check for the pot. 
I really need a new coffee maker.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That sounds fiddly, 

Our microwave has broken down again, luckily still under warranty, so may get a new one as they can't replace the part. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Get new one from Costco or place like that so you get money back after it stops working. 

Got to get lock on the gate to yard because someone came and took bags of cans and bottles I had. 
That is one bad thing with lot next door is that is when bigger lot behind me people come by and over that fence and look in the yard. So a lock on gate will help.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Not keen on Costco's charges upfront. 

Sounds like you need a lock & some barbed wire on the fence also (if allowed)

There's a chap in Melbourne suburb stealing young women's underwear & caught on camera in a lewd act, hope someone recognises him on the CCTV image.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Well a lock on gate will help. Razor wire would be better.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I agree about the razor wire, .......

they caught the undie thief here, he was 39 & recognised by the public from the CCTV.


----------



## hewee

Would be nice to have camera here in the court and the lot because to many things happen that would stop.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes cameras are good but the thieves are covering their faces now also.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

That is true. Maybe a guard dog sign will help keep them from getting closer to the fence. But I got the back and side with empty lot.


----------



## ymfoster

Our back fence backs on to a school ground, so we have barbed wire there since someone stole an old lawn mower years ago.


----------



## hewee

So you know just what I mean when the other side of the fence is open to all others.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes we certainly do, mostly get the kids balls & lunch wraps coming over.

Good evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM,

Well your not as bad as the people here. People walking around with pants so low they are showing the underwear. Looks very bad too. Very sick looking.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

We have had them also in some areas around Melbourne, 

in days of old we were slower getting the latest trends, but they're quick off the mark now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM,

It is all over here and has been for years and it keeps getting worse. It makes me sick.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

We call them Drongos & knuckleheads when they follow stupid fashions here. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello one and all. 

I think we call them other things but best not say them here. 

Record heat here now with 73 today and more days like this. Way hotter then it should be.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Is it not Spring "fashion" time in Paris and London.
Some of the things I saw on the TV in passing really convinced me they ought to hold it in mental hospitals.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Looks like you're having an early Spring there.

Hi Dave, 

to wear those fashions you'd have to be an extrovert. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## DaveBurnett

SOME of the ones I saw you would have to be extremely fit as well. - I refer to the one where the outfit consists of a man hanging from the shoulders by his legs.


----------



## hewee

Way to much spring weather. Now to be up to 74 this next week so it keeps going up. Almost 20 over what it should be.


----------



## ymfoster

DaveBurnett said:


> SOME of the ones I saw you would have to be extremely fit as well. - I refer to the one where the outfit consists of a man hanging from the shoulders by his legs.


That sounds very uncomfortable Dave. 

Hi Harry, 

I'm sure the cold spells aren't over just yet.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hello Mark and YM.

Another warm day here.


----------



## 2twenty2

ymfoster said:


> We call them Drongos & *knuckleheads* when they follow stupid fashions here.


Hey I represent that remark. knucklehead here!
or
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harley-Davidson_Knucklehead_engine


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

you would be used to warm weather there. 

Hi Knucklehead, 

not casting any aspersions on you there, 
hadn't heard of that motor before either


----------



## hewee

Harley-Davidson but most people just call the a
Harley.

Like warmer weather but not all year.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I would like six months of Spring & six months of Autumn & do without Summer & Winter.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> I would like six months of Spring & six months of Autumn & do without Summer & Winter.


I think you picked a winner with weather like that.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

It must have something to do with age.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good morning Mark.
> 
> Hi Harry,
> 
> It must have something to do with age.


They call that being Wise.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

I haven't been called wise before.


----------



## hewee

Well then it's about time someone told you.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Well then it's about time someone told you.


Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All Morning YM
Nice compliment Hewee
and well deserved YM

Stopping in after a bit of a layoff


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Jim, 

good to see you pop in & thanks for your comments, 

you'll give me a swollen head.


----------



## DaveBurnett

This is a family forum!!!!


----------



## ymfoster

DaveBurnett said:


> This is a family forum!!!!


It's just your mind.


----------



## hewee

Well I am still at home!

Wow 75 the next 3 days.

Gas prices keep going down.

Good to see you HOBO.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

has your Spring officially started yet, ? we still have Summer 'til the end of the month.

You'll need the air conditioning soon.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Boing..... Boing.... said Zeberdee


----------



## hewee

Spring starts on March 20th. 

So 75, 76 and 77 next week if it does not go up more.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Dave, 

Hi Harry, 

about 24 C here the last few days, was 34C on Saturday.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Summer for you. 76 here today so a recorder breaker I think.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Good weather for getting outdoors,
light showers here. :up:


----------



## hewee

Well I am inside resting today. Was 80 some places in town and 78 here. A whole lot more then the 55 it should be.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry,
it's a bit of a shock to the system early in the season,
we had 39C at the end of Spring, then back to 14C the next day.


----------



## hewee

Part I do not like is the way above normal summer heat and when the nights do not cool off like it should. Plus where I live now that cool wind does not help much. 
I have not even had the heater on the pass couple days in the morning.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I don't like the humid weather, it saps your energy.


----------



## hewee

Just feeling hot saps me too. Like today it got hot fast and I was outside in the sun mowing and you could tell and it took more out of me. Not used to it so body also needs to adjust. That is why at home I do a lot of things later at night in the house.

Wow I got 60 watt LED in a two pack for $1.99 so got 4 packs. Love how they come on right away and the price is super.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Is that power consumption or equivalent light output?
If the former are you trying to replace the Sun???


----------



## ymfoster

You just can't do too much exercise in the heat, especially as we get older.

Our local council is giving free installation of LED lights to save energy, don't know if it's just for pensioners.


----------



## DaveBurnett

What the heat got to do with not being able to exercise?
Though I have to admit that I refuse to use the stair lift that was fitted for me when I got hat bug that damaged my nerves.
I was told I would never get out of bed ! Stuff that for a lark; I hate bedpans.


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> Is that power consumption or equivalent light output?
> If the former are you trying to replace the Sun???


That is the equivalent. They use 8.5 watts.

What gets me is how long they say they last. Like last up to 22.8 years. But that is at 3 hours a day. Still they last longer.

They are new to me and I got two 100 Watt equivalent also in the room at the desk and room.

Never seen one as they go out so not sure how they go bad.

Not sure the ones in the bath are brighter then the 100 watt Fluorescent I had. But the 60 Watt LED are bighter right away.

I got this cool old brass desk lamp but not sure what watt bulbs I can use. Guess with LED you can use something brighter and it will be safer too. It is the standard socket but you need the tube lights.
Was glad I could fix the lamp and I did it right at the thrift store. Just needed a screw driver for the globe part.

Looks just like this one.
VINTAGE BRASS PORTABLE DESK LAMP BY UNDERWRITERS LABORATORIES ISSUE AD-989
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BRA...ITERS-LABORATORIES-ISSUE-AD-989-/252258191499

But mine says issue L-8409

So not for lighting up a room but I just really love the looks of it. Seems to be made well and has a good weight too. Need something to put under it because it looks like nothing was every on it to protect the table or desk.

Got some real odd old desk lamps packed up I should find and get out. Like next door to guy who would buy and fix up old lamps and it had so many cool looking ones. One is copper or copper looking.

YM,

They have out free Fluorescent ones but now LED the prices are getting cheaper and cheaper so they should give them out because they cost less to use and you do not have the toxic waste from them that is mercury in the Fluorescent. They are really very bad types to use.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks!


----------



## DaveBurnett

I use them all over the house.
I have three curlie wurlie 100w equivalent ones in my living room ceiling fixture. 
I've only ever had one go bad. They flicker a few times then die - though that is usually just after powering on.


----------



## hewee

What is a curlie wurlie. Sounds like a curling iron.


----------



## DaveBurnett

It is a description.
Like the ice cream in a cone.
a pig's tail.
there's a chocolate bar called that as well.
http://www.amazon.com/EcoSmart-Equivalent-Spiral-Daylight-4-Pack/dp/B0042UN1U0


----------



## hewee

Or is it a twister bulb. 

I got so many fluorescent bulbs and have not one that give the light color I like. Was 4 lights in the dinning and the one I like better because it is a whiter look but go no way of knowing what brand it is. 
I looked and found that other lamp and now remember part of it is missing but I still wanted it. It from the way it looks and works had something that I would say hooked to the wall and then it slides down into hole and it swings from side to side. Then you can adjust it up and down and in and out and tilt etc. So need the Swing/Adjustable Arm type bracket for it to go into. Maybe it was for over your chair or bed because it can be adjusted many ways.


----------



## DaveBurnett

You want a wall mounted reading lamp.
I have a table reading lamp like the one in the Disney Short "Junior" but mine has a screw clamp mount as well. I have mine mounted on the headboard of my bed for reading at night.
You can just slip it out of the mount and slot it into the heavy round base.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 

we still have a fluorescent tube in the kitchen, can't remember when we last replaced it, must be over 20 years.

Hi Dave, 

Maybe it's those with heart problems that find it too hot to do much exercise. 

Good evening Mark, 

good to see you pop back.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I don't need an excuse not to exercise!! 
Though I don't do much nowadays. I did used to be very active and probably kept pretty fit without really thinking about it.
What used to be little twinges to be ignored now tend to make one think "do I really need to do this?"


----------



## hewee

Yes after the heat attack heat get to you more and others have said the same thing.

The part that goes into the wall mount is about 6" long. I got two like bushing that is on it. I would say one for the top and one for the bottom of the mount. They are even a little big so may of had a plastic insert or something.

Here are two pictures. Your see the bottom left with foil tape to keep the bushing from falling off. It is 5.75 inches long and 2nd picture you see that part better. I switch is on the cord. You see the round clamp with wingnut you turn lose to move it up or down either rod and to turn the rod so you can turn the lamp 360.
Guess one bad thing would be how the cord is on the rod with the lamp so you would move the cord around a lot but the switch is 6 " down from end of rod so easy to get too.

But I would think it be better for over the bed also. But so far can not find out anything about it.

Talk about over the bed I got a real nice 2 lamp over the bed lamp. No globes or lamp shades. Also two 150 watt floor lamps and 3 desk lamps that are 150 watt with plug at the base. They are all very well made and are stainless steel and pear wood. Wish I got more of them. They I think came from Howard Johnson Hotel. All very very well made and made to last. Plus love the plug on the desk lamps. Got them all super cheap or free.


----------



## ymfoster

I know what you mean Dave, especially when gardening & you suffer for days afterwards. 

That does look a solid old lamp Harry.


----------



## hewee

Reason we need to Exercise and stay with it because it really does help you feel better.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes we must keep moving or we'll go rusty & stop working.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I'm not a masochist though, so when it hurts I stop.


----------



## hewee

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=exercise+for+elderly

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=exercise+for+elderly+with+limited+mobility


----------



## DaveBurnett

I get enough exercise running upstairs every five minutes nowadays.


----------



## hewee

DaveBurnett said:


> I get enough exercise running upstairs every five minutes nowadays.


Well if you really run up and down the stairs that is very good exercise. Just swing the arms more when you do it unless you got a drink in your hand.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry & Dave, 

No pain, no gain, but you need to know which to respect.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I go for both!


----------



## ymfoster

Wise man.


----------



## hewee

Yes both you have to do.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Thanks Mark, 

Hope everyone over there has a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all!


----------



## hewee

Hi one and all. 

Had a nice weekend. Got to go up by Reno and see some snow on the way. Been about 35 years I was up that way. Was hoping to see lots and lots of snow but not much was there. 3 feet high was the most I seen.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds like a nice trip Harry, 

did you build a snowman.


----------



## hewee

It was a good trip. A 2 hour drive going and longer drive coming back. No I was not in the snow. I went up to a friends and to church.


----------



## ymfoster

Sounds like a very enjoyable day Harry.


----------



## hewee

Yes it was. Even with setting on the other side of the car and in the back seat. 
Worse part is putting on the seat belt on the right side and even worse when you got to look for the where to hook it to and you need to use two hands. Not used to that added work.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
I'd rather sit in the centre if in the back so I can see straight ahead, side view tends to motion sickness. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Well I never checked to see how the center would be. You got the hump in the floor. It had arm rest in the back seat center so you be without that if you sit there. On some cars the center sit is harder and you get no arm rest where I had two arm rest. Plus I do not get sick from driving.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I hate being a passenger.


----------



## hewee

I like control of car or truck so that means you got to be the driver.
Driver to me was driving to closer to other cars like most people and I like more space in front of me and do not like others to close to the rear of me. Ones to close behind me I will get over to so they can pass or keep tapping the breaks or just slow down so they go around me.
Now we got cars with super brite and super white head lights and they are way to bight and blind you and they can really far away but are still too brite and that will only get worse as more cars get the same lights and I will have to stop driving at night.
A couple people got these yellow glasses they say help you see better at night.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes there is a hump in the centre, I haven't been a back seat passenger since I was married. 
Yes those brighter headlights are annoying, I have transition lenses in my glasses that helps a bit, the trouble is there are very few police patrols on the roads these days, so cars don't get checked or fined for those things now, just speed cameras everywhere to raise revenue. 

Hi Dave, 
I don't mind being a passenger with a good driver.


----------



## hewee

Well your not missing anything YM because the front seats are better.

I tried sun glasses. but these new lightes are in new cars and I think you can buy them for older cars. Seem to be newer because I started seeing then the end of the year so they are on the newer cars or some of the newer cars.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
I don't like those blue tinted headlights, they certainly dazzle you. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hate the blue looking ones too but they are not as brite as the super white ones that blind you.


----------



## ymfoster

They should have a sensor in them that dims them when another car is approaching.


----------



## hewee

Don't know about that.


----------



## ymfoster

bit like an automatic dip switch, 

they have headlights that come on automatically when it gets dark & also windscreen wipers that come on when it rains,
full beams are meant for country driving, not in built up areas.


----------



## DaveBurnett

A dip switch for dipswitches??


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi all, 

Never see lights that come on when dark. Have see cars that head lights come on when you start the car but they are always on. 
Also cars that dim the headlights when other cars shine at your car.


----------



## ymfoster

DaveBurnett said:


> A dip switch for dipswitches??


So true Dave, 

If I set my headlights to auto they will come on at dusk or when I drive into the garage;
it wouldn't be hard to put in a sensor to do the opposite with full beam.

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

Some people flash their full beams at cars who haven't turned them down,
drivers aren't very considerate these days.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I actually meant dipsticks!! . but it didn't fit as well and I thought I might get away with it!!

I used to have a Stage 1 Rally Specification Saab that had some extra lights that were also connected through the dip switch. If ever anyone forgot to dip, and no-one was following me. they rather rapidly regretted it as I would wait until I was close to passing them and let them have the lot. 

Which reminds me of the old joke about Oil Wells, Washington, and Dip Sticks .......


----------



## ymfoster

I knew what you meant Dave,  

On our old 1959 Holden the dip switch was on the floor above the left foot,
in the new car I had to get used to the column stick & all its different notches.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Harry, most GM cars have had automatic headlights for about 15 years now. My car's high-beams (running at half-power) are my driving lights, they come on as soon as I put the car in gear and when it gets dark enough (at dusk, really cloudy days or in a garage) they switch to the regular low-beams.

ym, I remember the dimmer switch on the floorboard. My first car had that. It was real tricky when I was going around a corner, trying to downshift and another car was coming! ;-) Of course, that same car developed a short-circuit and most of the time, when I stepped on the clutch, all the lights in the car would go out! Scary driving on the back dirt roads in the hills of Pennsylvania with that going on! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Well those super brite lights look worse the the high beams so that means they are even worse because I have not seen the high beams.

Thanks Mark for the added info.

I like how you can now have both low and high beam on if you hold the switch. Can't drive like that but to use it does come in handy when your out in the dark and need the added light.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

That would have been scary with the short circuit, I know our country roads are very dark at night also.

Hi Harry, 

Yes night driving is a bit of a hazard as we get older & our eyes aren't as good, I now have glaucoma so have to take care at night.


----------



## hewee

They are worse after the laser work on the eyes.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry,
I need my glasses for reading fine print now also.


----------



## hewee

How I wish I could see like before the laser work. 

I need some juice.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Yes they implied there could be drastic damage if I didn't have the laser treatment, so we have to take their word for it. 

Here's some juice


----------



## DaveBurnett

I think he meant concentrated grape or grain juice.


----------



## hewee

Good morning,

Thanks for the juice.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Dave, 

You're welcome Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Thanks, enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mar and YM and Dave.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good vening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

first day of Autumn & 33 C

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi all, 

Was one day off a record heat month with 17 days it was a tied with 1988.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
sounds like Spring sprung early. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Yes but one more hot days and then a week of of weather like we should be getting so nice and cool again.


----------



## ymfoster

Well we're having a week of hot weather here, need rain badly. 

We just had a baby Gecko in the passageway, we've had them on the porch before amongst the pot plants, very unusual to have them here, they're usually in the tropics.


----------



## DaveBurnett

What's that white stuff flying past my window??


----------



## hewee

Dave has snow. 

YM, Maybe the Gecko wants to get high from your POT plants.


----------



## DaveBurnett

It didn't last!! But the flakes were the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Dave, 
I daresay not confetti. 

Hi Harry, 
just Googled geckos in Melbourne & it seems Marbled Geckos have been here a few years, brought down in wood & rocks from N/W of State.

G'day Mark.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Not confetti and not cherry blossom!!

You'd expect a Marbled one to be fossilised??


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Dave, 



DaveBurnett said:


> Not confetti and not cherry blossom!!


 



DaveBurnett said:


> You'd expect a Marbled one to be fossilised??


 I believe they live around granite, so must contribute to their camouflage.
they can't blink so have to keep licking their eyes.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I wonder what they are quarry for?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 



DaveBurnett said:


> I wonder what they are quarry for?


I imagine the same as what eat frogs, but they don't live near water as much.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

What happen to DaveBurnett?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's weird isn't it, 
hope he's ok.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi All - I hate jumping in and finding friends having issues. Hope things are ok.
Hi Hewee, YM

Hey Mark - Windy day in Las Vegas might make for an interesting race day. Your guy KH4 doing well.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Boo! Anyone got kettle boiling? 

Happy Mother to you all <3


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim & Robbie, 

Yes it's strange isn't it. 

Just made coffee & tea.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks YM. 

Any cake? My mum made slimming world version of bake well cupcakes - just kept eating. They are soooooo delicious. Will post photo when she make some more


----------



## hewee

Hello YM, Jim and CCM. 

YM.
Guess Dave did a NO-NO and got into trouble. 

Jim,
Good tom see you back.

CCM,
Real good to see you drop in too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Hey Jim! The wind didn't seem to affect the race as much as they had anticipated. Yeah, Harv's doing OK. Not quite as good a start as last year, but, we'll see ... Good seeing you pop in!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Coffee please, I'm just dropping in to see answer for creating a DVD menu.


----------



## hewee

Here is your coffee CCM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Shame about Dave after all these years. 

Good evening Mark, 

Some muffins for you Robbie, 

I have trouble loading photos now, keep getting disconnected.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Yvonnnnnnnnnnnnnnne!


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Birthday Cheeseball!


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, 
Yes Dave has been around here a very long time. 
Says Account Closed and not Account Disabled

Hi yea there cheese.


----------



## ymfoster

Cheeseball81 said:


> Yvonnnnnnnnnnnnnnne!


Hi Nicoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooole, 

Happy Birthday, 

Hope your Mum isn't too bad at present.

Hi Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

It's a shame.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cheeeeessseeeballll! 

Having some weak dark roast coffee and some fruit loaf. Busy day de-hoarding the room. Have managed to get rid of 5 motherboard, speakers set (I have bluetooth speaker so will set it up when I switched to new PC with new parts and takes 4 sec to start PC  ) 

Hope everyone is doing well, and keep warm if its chilly out there. I bet Aussie is warm, so pretty please, send some sunshine over to UK and I'll make your favourite - Iced tea, with lots of ice as thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks Yvonne!  She has her good days and her bad days. Dementia is a terrible disease. It robs you of so much.

Hiya Harry  Hi Mark


----------



## ymfoster

Cheeseball81 said:


> Thanks Yvonne!  She has her good days and her bad days. Dementia is a terrible disease. It robs you of so much.


Yes Nicole, it's very sad, & so distressing for everyone.


----------



## Cheeseball81

That's for sure


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day everyone. So nice to see others back here. Wow 4 secounds to start your computer sure sound great.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Sending you some hugs. Love your new profile pic of Lena. I'm changing mine soon with my friend drawing, It would look cool.

Cant sleep so having some chilli hot chocolate and then trying to sleep again.

Hi Hewee and friends


----------



## hewee

Never had chilli hot chocolate but bet it taste good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark and YM, Robbie, Cheeseball and the rest I did name by name.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, Robbie & everyone, 

Lovely cool change & some nice rain for the garden.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone,

Lots of rain here again.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 



hewee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Lots of rain here again.


At least you won't need to water the garden.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Have a nice weekend all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## hewee

Do not have a garden to worry about.


----------



## ymfoster

That's easy to take care of then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Sorry to see Jim's passing, he will be greatly missed.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

Yes it is sad that Jim passed. Sad for them he left behind too that will miss him even more.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes his family will be devastated.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hello all,

Working Sunday and woke up yesterday with right foot hurting but today it is I think all okay. Watching out just to be safe. I think I twisted it and did not know it till the next morning.
Took 3 times yesterday and at bed time turmeric supreme pain and it really helped out on the pain.
http://www.gaiaherbs.com/products/detail/757/Turmeric-Supreme-Pain

Got to thank God on this because it healed very fast.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Good to hear the foot is improving & the pain remedy is working.


----------



## hewee

Yes I now have *Happy Feet*. :barefoot:


----------



## ymfoster




----------



## hewee

:barefoot:


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry,  

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi one and all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry,


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening all
Thought I'd put a pot on for the late night workees. (me tonight) 
Hi Mark, YM Hewee


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hey Jim!! Great to see you!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 
Thanks, it's a long weekend here, you have a good one also. 

Good evening Jim, 
Thanks for the drinks, have a good one. 

Nice autumn day here.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Thanks Jim for the coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark, Jim and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## hewee

HI


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks/Harry.

Mornn ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Even'n Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. ;-)


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Even'n Mark, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi all, 

Staying inside a locked up house with shooter running lose that shot someone with shotgun to the head two blocks from here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Better safe than sorry, Harry! Though, I'm not sure how secure a locked house is to a determined intruder!


----------



## hewee

Yes but he would not know who or what is on the other side of the door and if I have a gun.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope they've caught the gunman, you don't need him running amok.


----------



## hewee

I do not think they got the man so he is just another that got away.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Happy Easter. 

Hi Harry, 

That's not very reassuring.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning,

Well look how many times they never catch them or they get someone to years later find out it was the wrong person. Then the killer they catch to find out they kill many others over the years and also the killer was that nice guy next door. 
We had down town lady that rented room to others and then killed them. Place is now a tourist destination.
She even had a sign that said 'Trespassers will be drugged and buried in the yard'
Now that is creepy. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Dorothea-Puente-opens-tourist-attraction.html

But it was very crazy and you can listen to more here.





That was very big news back then
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorothea_Puente

But now someone lives at the place.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

Yes very true, then they plead insanity.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

This is really good to know a whole more then I ever knew before.






She had a life of crime and who know if others were killed that no one knows about.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

God evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

She was truly evil wasn't she.


----------



## hewee

She sure was evil and lucky too because she got away with things that the law should of found. Be she would trick people and got other to think how great she was so fooled them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Glad she's out of circulation.

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

She died so no worry. But what about that long hair guy that seem to help her. She had to have help but they could not prove anything else. 

I got to start working out again. Belly is getting more food now I get to get good home cook meals but it is getting bigger too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good afternoon one and all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes it's frustrating they couldn't put him away too. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Well it may not be him but another no one knows about. Only God knows who was there.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks. 

That's for him to know & us to think about. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Well I am thinking about dinner so not worry about who did what. 

We got people dying here from drugs 3o overdose and 6 dead. Getting pain pills from the street and they are not what they think they are.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes drugs are a big problem here also, especially as they are assaulting nurses in the emergency at hospitals. 

Just had a scan of my shoulder & going back for injection this afternoon.


----------



## hewee

Drugs are all over. Governments make war to get drugs too. 

Take care of the shoulder. Get some Exercise Resistance Bands to work out the should BUT ask your Doctor. They may even make some for you and show you how to use them. You DO NOT want to over do it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes I will take more care & do the exercises, it's feeling a little better already.


----------



## hewee

Do the exercises the doctor says only.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Yes, good advice.


----------



## hewee

If it was a cortisone injection you got if you do the wrong then you can squeeze out of where they put it my doctor said. So that is why you need a good rehab doctor. My own doctor gave me the shots but did not say what to do or not do. So better ask them.


----------



## Smartguy01

Hi guys and gals 

Been a somewhat active member of this community when I was younger (registered when I was 14 I believe) and then just stopped visiting for whatever reason.

Right now I can't really decide if I'm more amazed by the fact that I got an 8 years old password right at the first attempt to log in, or by the fact that after being absent for this long, the site randomly crossed my mind.

I guess this could be considered as an introduction of myself so hello again to all of you. 

How's it going?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Thanks for that, will see what she says next visit.

Hi Ivan, 

Good to see you drop in again after all this time, the memory is an amazing thing.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM. 

Your the smart guy kid that is good at remembering so that is why you knew the password. 
Your also luck that you still had an account because many places close account you don't into after a set time.


----------



## Smartguy01

I was surprised by the fact it wasn't deleted! Maybe it would've been better if it was cause looking at some older posts of mine just makes me cringe 

Boy was it fun to be a child 

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hey Ivan.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, Mar and Ivan.

Yes just like email accounts that close down on you. I got MailWasher Pro so have it set up to check the mail of other accounts so I get a login at the sites even if I do not go there so it keeps thing going for me. 

So are you 20 years old now? To me your still a kid and I hope a good one that stays away from drugs and makes a good life for yourself.


----------



## Smartguy01

That's a nice idea with MW Pro!

I'm 22 now. I really don't think of myself as a child since I've moved out of my parents' place and got a bachelors degree and currently have a part-time job, whilst studying for a masters degree. But I get what you mean 

It would be too easy tho if only abstaining from drugs would ensure a good life 

Edit: If you don't mind me asking, how old are you hewee? 
Oh and hi Mark!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 
hope you're well.

Hi Ivan, 
You've certainly grown up well. 

I've made some tea & coffee & a few biscuits also.


----------



## Smartguy01

Hi YM 

Just finished my cup of earl gray and I'm going horizontal to get some sleep.

Good night to everyone in a remotely close timezone to mine heh.

Enjoy your tea and biscuits YM!


----------



## hewee

Smartguy01 said:


> That's a nice idea with MW Pro!
> 
> I'm 22 now. I really don't think of myself as a child since I've moved out of my parents' place and got a bachelors degree and currently have a part-time job, whilst studying for a masters degree. But I get what you mean
> 
> It would be too easy tho if only abstaining from drugs would ensure a good life
> 
> Edit: If you don't mind me asking, how old are you hewee?
> Oh and hi Mark!


I know you don't think that your a kid. That happens when you get older you then others younger as a kid. Like your mom your be her baby the rest of your life. So it's just a saying.

How old to I look? I am 7 years old in the Avatar Image you see. I am now 62 years old so now start seeing the younger people as kids. See what happens when you get older. Your remember this years from now and your feel the same and go wow I know what that hewee guy was talking about now. 

I see your way over on the other side of the world. I try to go and test out new foods from Pacific Coast Food. 
http://www.pacificfoodusa.com/index.html
http://www.yelp.com/biz/pacific-coast-food-citrus-heights

I get a meal from the Deli once a week and love the foods I never had before. The fresh made sunflower bread is super good. Then you got all the sweets I have to stop trying. I never seen so many sweets in my life but they have so many so you want to try one. 
All that work there are so very nice too so I love going there. 
As you get older it's harder to get a date and these two world not even talk to me.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Ivan, 

Hi Harry, 

I think those girls are giving you the cold shoulder.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, 

I had that feeling too. But you know they were very hot ladies because it was summer and hot out so it was hard to touch them.

I seem those ladies at Knots Berry Farm.
https://www.knotts.com/


----------



## Smartguy01

Good morning, day or evening everyone 

I get what you mean HW. I assumed that you're quite older than me, so that you would see a young man like myself a s a child. The mother analogy is perfect hah 

Cooking is one of the ways for me to have fun while spending my free time, and you even get to eat a nice meal when you're done! The feeling I get when I prepare something I've never cooked before and when I'm about to taste it for the first time is really special. I'd love to cook you some traditional Croatian dishes, we really have a few outstanding ones!

For a young man like me, it's really great to see someone your age still going strong and enjoying the little things in life. It makes me happy and I hope I'll never stop enjoying life as well 

These two don't know what they're missing by not even talking to you, as you sure do seem as a great personality!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good morning everyone, 

Yes I am 3 times your age. The mother analogy is the same every where because a mom is alway a mom. You your always her baby.

Never had Croatian food.

Thanks but you can do better then me because I di things like smoking 45 years and other things you should not do. Plus the foods on the USA are so bad and GMO is all over and the foods is used as a slow kill that then makes us sick and then you take drugs so that again make things worse. That is why we have the worse health. 
So you got to know where your food comes from and eat the right things and workout to stay in shape. 
Even with all I have done people think I am 10 years younger. Now if I grow a beard then I look much older because of all the gray.

Thank you. I just treat people the way I like to be treated. You want others to treat you nice so you need to do the same to others. That can be hard around some people but I try. Then if you get no where with bad people stay away from them or your start doing things they do so you pick up bad habits. Try to see the good and not the bad in others. Help others that need help. Some things you do to help only takes seconds to do. You got many older people your see who need help reaching to get something in the store or getting things put in the car and can see they are have a harder time. You walk by and help them and they will love the help and they will never forget you. But it took you not time at all to give them help. I don't know how many times I see that look old the face to know these older people forget where they parked so I ask and they did forget so I try to help them too. Plus God will see the good things you do.

I got my health troubles but I still help other more then myself and I really need to do more to get my own home in order. Need a good wife because it's just me here. Lots of old people around here so I help put trash cans back up in the drive way and things like that too. Mow the lawn next door for older single lady. I don't really even like them but still help. now she wants to use the mower to have another mow the back. I said no because who know what damage they may do to my mower so I need to get time to mow it.
Today I go over to lady I have helping for months and watch her dad so she can take her mom out. Dad forgets things and trouble walking etc so someone needs to be around. But the wife never gets out so I help out and mow the lawn. I get a thank you and great food to eat. I love helping them out and her mom I feel like is my mom. So giving to others will also make you feel good.

So nice talking with you Ivan.


----------



## Smartguy01

Hi folks!

Well GMO food is pretty much everywhere, as well as drugs with ridiculously dangerous possible side-effects. I guess we're all getting slowly killed, one way or the other. 

That's simply what you get when you industrialize everything, including food production. They want to maximize their profits, even if that means lowering the health standards for food worldwide. Lobbies are powerful, influential and succeed in pushing through most of the things they want to, just to accumulate more material wealth, no matter the cost on others.

It's really sad that money makes some people act so greedy and uncaring for their fellow human.

Smoking tobacco is one hell of an addiction. I've barely managed to stop after smoking pack-a-day for almost 4 years. It's not nearly as much as 45 years, but still, looking back I wish I never had that first cigarette. They should be illegal in my opinion. Nicotine is no different from any other drug in terms of danger and can even kill you in much lower quantities than some schedule 1 narcotics, let alone all the other toxic compounds they stuff ciggies with which are slowly taking their toll.

I believe it's up to everyone to choose what kind of a person they want to be. If you wish the world to change for the better, then you should start from yourself and look in what ways you can make it better. Be it finding a cure for a deadly disease, giving regular blood donations or helping that old lady reach a can of cat food placed on a high shelf.

I've found that if you act kind towards others, you are more likely to motivate them to be kind to others as well. You'll also feel good about yourself and the other person will feel happier too. It's a win-win! 

Nice talking to you as well, hewee.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Ivan, 
Good to hear you're giving up smoking, my husband went cold turkey about 40 years ago after 20 odd years smoking;
like Harry he has his health problems now.

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Well fancy two hot ladies giving you the cold shoulder, 
yes I know about Berry Farm, you've been there quite a bit.


----------



## hewee

Ivan, 

You talk like you know we in the USA are so good that you see things as they really are.

Only thing that will really work is to do things Gods was. Because what I think is best another says no. So we all need to do it Gods way. Takes time to learn the we can not rule ourself. God who made us know how we work and what is good and what is bad. 

But we know also have sugar in everything so that is as bad as smoking. You may stop eating some sweet candy but you get the sugar in your bread that you eat too much of.

Just got more of that super great Russian Sunflower bread. That bread is so good. It grills super great too so is great for grill chesse. 


YM,

I only been there to Knots Berry Farm one time. After what those ladies did I just can not stand to touch them again. But I still  them.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Harry, my philosophy has always been: Eat right, exercise, and die anyway! I like to eat (and it shows), and I know I don't eat what, or how, I should, but I'm going to die happy ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

I remember when you went to Knots Berry Farm a few years ago, thought you must have been again by the photo,
I see you have forgiven them for ignoring you. 

Australians are getting very overweight now with all the fast foods, hospitals & ambulances are having to get new furniture to accommodate them. 

Good afternoon Mark, 
yes we need to treat ourselves now & then, but not too frequently.


----------



## hewee

Mark,

Been help that lady out and getting so much great food to eat there and take home. But I am getting bigger and look it too. Weight is the same but got more fat. I don't like it. She likes sweets so I get that too and I get her sweets so I got to stop that. love it but it needs to stop because it taste so good but it is not good for me.


YM,

I think I went down there to Knots Berry Farm in 2003 but guess I am wrong because you was not a member. So it had to be no more then a couple years after that.

Yes overweight people all over the Western world.


----------



## Smartguy01

Hi folks,

it's a beautiful sunny morning here in my town today. Excellent opportunity to have some coffee on the balcony and type away.


Mark,

it's a good philosophy. We're all going to die, sooner or later. I guess it's how we live that's really important and eating healthy + exercising is a good way to stay healthy. In a healthy body lives a healthy spirit 


Harry,

the sugar is really a big problem. I have minimized my intake a few months ago by cutting it out from coffee, staying away from sodas or juice drink (as they are often just heavily sweetened water with fruit concentrates) and eliminating sweets all together. I must say that a subjective feeling of having more energy throughout the day is present, and I kind of feel better in general. Refined sugar and high fructos corn syrup (which they stuff most fizzy drinks with) are the biggest health concerns in my opinion, but there's not much that we can do about it except avoiding sugar.

Sadly there's a lot of things in life that are too damn good, but also unhealthy. One should find balance in enjoying them occasionally I believe.


----------



## hewee

Ivan,

Plus sugar is under even more names that make it hard to stay away from.

101 Ways Sugar Sneaks Into Your Life

Old site I got this from is there but In can't get it to show up.

You can look at this one I saved in a .pdf.



> Here's a classic example:
> Fiber One Oats & Chocolate Chewy Bars Ingredient list:
> • Chicory Root Extract, Semisweet Chocolate Chips (*Sugar*, Chocolate Liquor,
> Cocoa Butter, Soy Lecithin, Natural Flavor)Oats, Rice Flour, H*igh Maltose Corn *
> *Syrup*, Barley Flakes, *High Fructose Corn Syrup, Sugar, Maltodextrin*, Canola Oil,
> *Honey*, Glycerin, Palm Kernel Oil, Tricalcium Phosphate, Soy Lecithin, Salt,
> Nonfat Milk, *Malt Extract*, Cocoa Processed with Alkali, Natural Flavor, Baking
> Soda, Color Added, Mixed Tocopherols Added to Retain Freshness.
> 
> In this one serving of a "healthy" food, there are 7 types of sugars: sugar (from chocolate
> chips), High Maltose Corn Syrup (that's a new one - guess my list is now at 102!!), High
> Fructose Corn Syrup, Sugar (non chocolate chip related), maltodextrin, honey, malt
> extract.


This does not even count the bad GMO thing or just bad even if not GMO.


----------



## Smartguy01

Thanks for attaching the pdf! I'll have a look at the list.

Although I knew there were a lot of names for different sugars, I did not know there were this many.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome. Don't forget they keep changing things and will come out with new ones or change the name on some.
Also what is not listed and things like natural flavors. That can be MSG and other bad things. I have had things from others and my heart acts up so I am eating something that is not listed but from reading I think MSG is hiding in the food because the heart races. So I like to know what I eat.

MSG is also under many names. 
http://www.truthinlabeling.org/hiddensources.html
http://www.truthinlabeling.org/

They hide things under number too.
http://www.truthinlabeling.org/Enumbers.html

http://mamavation.com/2015/04/90-hidden-msg-ingredients.html


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry & Ivan, 

They are really taking notice of sugars now with so many health problems caused by it;
most processed foods have all sorts of hidden additives. 
I heard on the news that dried Oregano has been substituted with olive & sumac leaves etc. & only about a third is Oregano from certain suppliers. 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/au...o/news-story/e7a62a5b3bf1f97c25c79ee79539ba24


----------



## hewee

Yes so much greed today. Take cardboard and sawdust and add a type of sugar and MSG and it will taste so good we it and slowly get sick and wonder why. Then you get pills to take so now your get worse off. Then you get cancer and not they really make things worse and soon your dead. 
Just let only money rule and this is what you get.

Lady I have been helping has a super big Rosemary bush in the back yard that is teller then I am.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes there's a lot of cheating for money. 

My neighbour's rosemary bush is about 4 feet high, I know where to get some if I run out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Wow no one posting. 

Was sick after finding out I need to stay away from cabbage or cook cabbage because it does not like me even after I love it so much.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi Harry. I hope you feel better!

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

You'd better not be tempted again, hope you're better now.

Went to see an elderly relative in a total care nursing home, think it may be the last time I see her. 

I have to have an op in a few weeks, so may be out of action for a while.  

Good morning Mark,


----------



## hewee

Good morning all. 

Yes I feel better Mark. 

YM, I hope she will not fix cabbage when I am asked for dinner.

Sorry you may not see your relative again. That was how it was with mom. I was there with her a couple days and did not want to go home because I may not see her again but I had to get some sleep and she passed away.

Hope you have all go well for you too. 

Now I am able to get food in me and get it to stay is nice.
I think oatmeal with banana. Some nice juice I made and cook up some sure great range free eggs that I know where they come from. Even get dropped off at my home. Nice to have super fresh eggs.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Glad to hear you're much better, not a good way to lose weight. 

I'll be losing some weight too, 

Yes my relative is in a lot of pain & discomfort, she's such a sweet caring soul, it's hard to see her like that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Hope all goes well with you!


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, I'm sure things will be fine, it's mostly precautionary as it's been ongoing.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM,

I only lose a little but got it back now.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I can put on weight very easily, 
need to get more exercise.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

I have been putting on weight and need to take it off and exercise. I got a bike last spring from church sale that came from friend so got it cheap. Girls bike but very easy to get on and stop and put both feet on the ground. Very nice seat on it too.
Well another friend makes bikes and this couple I got mind from got two from him and the one she wanted is hard to ride with being higher so now she wants to trade to get her old bike back. So we will both test thing out I think this Sunday.

This one with the tires that are super big I may get. It was also made so you can put a motor on if you move the bottle holder.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That's some bike ! I've never seen wheels that big on a bike.

I think the women's bikes would be better as you get older & find it harder to swing a leg over.


----------



## hewee

Well many around but this cost a whole lot less.
But it may not be something I would like either and from reading this the bike may be harder to move. May be best to keep what I have that is very easy to get on and off.
Will try it out more on Sunday and see how it is changing gears. Not sure but think it is 18 or more gears. But the 3 front gears you have to stop to change by hand. He did that so you do not have cable running up and that would get in the way if you put a motor on it. 
http://www.icebike.org/fat-tire-bike/

Well I think Friday I will get the AC/Heater unit taken off the roof. New curb and all else down to the return and ducts. Not sure if all ducts. 
Well be so nice to get all fixed and cool and heat right. New unit was never put in right to take care of trouble you had with old unit. Now all will be made to work together. Took years to get things fixed. 

Got me today some Russian apricot sour cream cake. So very good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hello everyone


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope you end up with the best bike to suit your needs.

Also hope the heating will be better this time & everything is put right.

My daughter has used up my quota for the month, so I have another week of dial-up speed. 

Good evening Mark, 

Lovely autumn day here.


----------



## hewee

Will find out on Sunday about the bike I think. 

Work starts 7:30 a.m. on the unit. Should take most of the day to do all the work. See if the right curb was done to start with it could of saved $1000's

Why you let your daughter do that to you? Make her pay for her own. I mean really your speeds gets really slow so it effects you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes Harry, it depends on the installer if he's a good one or not. 

Yes she should have her own, ...... there was also a virus & AVG said my Mobile Wireless was affected also, so I had to uninstall
l & reinstall it, then had to spend half an hour on the phone to get a new password to work. 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Wow YM she got to your computer and Mobile. Good reason to say stay away.

Well hurt my shoulder again. Woke up hurting yesterday and today it is worse. I need to go see a doctor if not better real soon.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Yes Harry I agree, but I'm a big softie (or sucker),  

hope your shoulder gets better soon, I have a lot of small jobs to get done in the next week, before my op,
24C today, lovely.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hello all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Rain here at last.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Up before the birds to drive daughter to the City to take off for Sydney for 3 weeks.


----------



## hewee

Wow your get your computer back YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. I hope you've made up for your lost sleep! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Yes Harry, 
but I may not be using it myself for a few weeks soon. 

Good morning Mark, 

I hope to get a good sleep tonight.


----------



## hewee

Well the computer is there now if you need it. 

Shoulder is starting to get better.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Yes my shoulder is slowly improving also, I had a good long sleep of at least 9 hours so that was a good catch up.
Have a pile of ironing to catch up on & other odd jobs before I go in on Wednesday also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## hewee

Know how you feel sleeping and a shoulder hurting. Last couple nights have been better and now person next door is gone so don't all the noise they make so should get better sleep and not get woke up with the noise.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Our neighbour's daughter is having her 21st birthday party there tonight, so we'll see how noisy it gets.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Catch you all in a week or so.


----------



## hewee

Hi one and all.

Have a good time YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry, 

Hope it's not a bad omen .......

A woman backed into me at the shopping centre car park this morning, she was turning into a parking spot & hit the car in the spot beside her, I put mine into reverse to let her out but she reversed into me before I could move, then tried to blame me. !!

She was very belligerent & wouldn't exchange name & address, then closed her door hitting me on the head, luckily not that hard; so I've reported it to police & made a claim, but won't get the grill fixed until the end of next month, as it will take a while to recover from my op tomorrow. :

I've calmed down now it's all been reported.


----------



## hewee

Wow so sorry to hear this all happen to you. Sounds to crazy to be true but things like that happen too much now days.

May all go well tomorrow.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry, 

People are so aggressive these days, makes you wonder what the future brings.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Best ym!!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Read the Bible and you know what the future brings. Worse evil ever and WW3 and then Christ takes over rule from Satan before man kills everyone. Then Christ will rule things the way God wants and we will have everlasting peace. 
Time is getting so close for this to happen. 

So times will be as the days of Noah with all the evil first and you can see that all around if you just open your eyes.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds like Doomsday is coming. 
see you all later.


----------



## hewee

YM,

Will you could say that when so many are killed. Germany has control of our nukes and we know the history of them and they will again do the same thing. The Pope is behind it too just like they always has so many will be killed for not doing as the Pope says. They will go after those who keep the Sabbath of the Bible just like they did in the pass.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks

We'll miss you ym!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope I won't be here when the next one starts, but doubt it with so many fanatics in this World. 

Good morning Mark, 

Missed you all too, got home this afternoon, only 4 days after the op, so now I'm being spoilt by hubby this time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Great to "see" you, ym! I hope all went well! Take advantage of your situation! Speedy recovery!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Hope your doing better YM. You take care and let hubby take care of you.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 

I was waited on hand & foot last night, 
but I'm letting him go to an RSL meeting today & one of their outings on Wednesday.  

I'll try to behave myself. 

Hi Harry, 

Thanks, I don't want a trip back there, so I'll be sensible.


----------



## hewee

YM I can see your not doing good and it may take a couple more days of getting waited on hand & foot till you get better.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey Yvonne, Harry and Mark! Yvonnnne get well soon! xoxo


----------



## hewee

Good to see you too Cheeseball. 

How is the dog doing?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes I think I'll let him carry on for a few more days at least.  

Hi Nicoooooole, 

Thanks for the good wishes, hope things are ok your way also. xoxoxox


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Cheeseball81

The dog is doing well. She's napping on the couch at the moment lol.

Thanks Yvonne. Things are okay. Mom is on some new medications for the dementia and for PBA (which is pseudo bulbar affect) Taking one day at a time, she has her good days and bad days.


----------



## hewee

YM, 
Watch playing on the computer if your to be in bed unless it is a laptop so you don't get into trouble.

Good the dog is napping. Sure looks good in the picture there. Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, it will be a while but great I'll have no more problems. 

Hi Nicole, 

Good to hear your Mom is getting improved treatment, hope she has more good days than bad. 

Hi Harry, 

Not spending much time on the computer at present, it's a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## hewee

Ok but don't let hubby see you.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Ok but don't let hubby see you.


I sent him shopping.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> I sent him shopping.


So you could get on the computer without him seeing you. You know he will come home and touch the computer and know it is warm so you was a bad girl when he was gone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Rest is your best friend for a while ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

He wouldn't think to feel the computer under the desk. 
He's gone on an outing with the RSL today,  I've watered all my potplants & picked up some the high winds blew down. 

Evening Mark, 
Yes there's the reclining chair & the couch to watch tele from.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. I know all about that recliner "vacation"! I spent about 3 months recuperating in mine a year-and-a-half ago!


----------



## hewee

You just take care of yourself YM. 

I got some great range free eggs that are from friend that are the very best so will cook you up some with some oatmeal and juice so you can a nice meal to rest with a full tummy.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Glad your recliner was such a comfort, mine could do with going back a little more. 

Thanks for the yummy breakfast Harry, I won't need lunch after all that.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. I practically lived in my recliner for several months.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 
yes they make things much more comfortable after surgery,
I seem to be recovering quicker than I thought, must be behaving.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## hewee

Good morning Mark and YM. 

Hope your feeling better YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
Thanks, still being waited on. 

Thanks Harry, 
Think I'll be driving again by mid week.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome but drive safe so no pain pills.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Just some Panadol when needed.


----------



## hewee

So now your be pain free and happy too.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes soon be back in the swing of things.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Sounds like great news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 

Just light duties for a few weeks. much better than I expected. 

Made some tea & coffee to enjoy.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Mark,
> 
> Just light duties for a few weeks. much better than I expected.
> 
> Made some tea & coffee to enjoy.


Well then better not swing on things or your hurt yourself.


----------



## ymfoster

You mean I can't go & swing on our rotary clothes line then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. I guess Harry doesn't want you climbing trees just yet, ether ... ;-)


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> You mean I can't go & swing on our rotary clothes line then.


Yes you can do that but better use more clothes pins so you stay on as you spin faster.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
yes I guess trees would be a bit of a no no, but ladders may be ok.  

Hi Harry, 

The only thing the pegs could hold is my hair & I'd end up bald.


----------



## hewee

Okay better not do that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark. 

Spent another night in hospital having lots of tests, may be a blockage will see how we go.


----------



## hewee

You take care of yourself YM and watch out.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry, 

Trying to behave myself.


----------



## hewee

Well good but what is blocked up?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Don't overdo it! Take it slowly ...

Harry, we don't pry ... ;-)


----------



## hewee

Good day all.

Hope your okay YM. Rest up  and


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

All's well now & back to normal thank goodness, ..... I'm trying to behave,  

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, I'm taking my time.


----------



## hewee

So good to hear YM your back. Now normal or not only you know.


----------



## ymfoster

LOL Harry, 

normal as I can be, even drove on a short errand today.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> LOL Harry,
> 
> normal as I can be, even drove on a short errand today.


Well you must be getting better then.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, 

much better, even made some tea & coffee for everyone.


----------



## hewee

Good to hear YM. 
I made coffee yesterday with cinnamon. This is with drip coffee maker. Add 1 tb on top of the grounds. I mixed it in the grounds one time and it did not come out right. Need to be on top so it gets good a wet I guess. but adds a nice treat.

Heard cinnamon and maple is a good way too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Glad to hear you're progressing well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

sounds like a good brew, ... I like chai tea sometimes for a change also.

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, almost back to normal again.


----------



## hewee

It is a nice treat now and then.

Got fresh orange juice I just made for the morning. First I take two shots of wheatgrass and then the orange juice and then my other mix juice I made. Really loving the wheatgrass but need to but smaller flats of it because the big one takes up so much space in the fridge. 

In fact, it has been said that just about one ounce of wheatgrass is equivalent in nutritional value to more than 2 pounds of leafy green vegetables.
I am drinking 2 shots or 2 ounces so that means I am getting 4 pounds of leafy green vegetables first thing in the morning.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

You'll be stronger than Pop Eye on all that wheatgrass.


----------



## hewee

I wish I could be like Popeye.

I yam what I yam and I yam what I yam that I yam. And I got a lotta muscle and I only gots one eye. And I’ll never hurt nobodys and I’ll never tell a lie. Top to me bottom and me bottom to me top. That’s the way it is ’til the day that I drop, what am I? I yam what I yam.


----------



## ymfoster




----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks! I hope everyone's enjoying their weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Beautiful sunny weekend here, low 20sC & daughter gets home from 3 weeks in Sydney tonight.


----------



## hewee

Better hide your computer YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, 

she'll have a lot of cataloguing to do.


----------



## hewee

Your have set up rules for her to go by and keep an eye on her.


----------



## ymfoster

She doesn't go to risky sites, they just pop up in searches for her collections on rare occasions.


----------



## hewee

But she used up all your time so you could not get online.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 



hewee said:


> But she used up all your time so you could not get online.


Yes Harry, 

I'm just a big softie. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

So nice to hear that.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Good day all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks. 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

So you feeling better YM? 

I got me some Borodino Kvass.
http://www.balttradeusa.com/shop/12643/desc/borodino-kvass that is from Lithuania.

Had another brand and really did not like it but this here taste great.

Got a pack of 8 16 oz. bottles but it says serving size is 8 oz. Guess I over did but it taste super good.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes much better thanks Harry, 

did the weekly shopping on my own today. 

Glad you enjoyed your drink, I know nothing about them.


----------



## hewee

So good to hear you moving around like that.

Here is more on the Kvass.

http://draxe.com/kvass/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kvass

Be nice to make some and also the Beet Kvass but not with sauerkraut because it does not like me. I love Beet juice so I know it will taste good.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Sounds a good drink, I know beet juice is good for you too.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

I had drink colder today and it was not as good so guess I like it cool but not cold. Love beet juice too. Always use it in juice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym. Glad to hear you continue to improve!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

can't beet it. 

Thanks Mark, 

almost normal again.


----------



## Gr3iz

What's it like to be normal, ym? I've often wondered, as an outsider that is ... ;-)


----------



## hewee

I found to smaller Russian store real close to me today.


----------



## ymfoster

Well it's just 'my' normal, can't speak for anyone else.  

That sounds worth exploring Harry.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

Yes very nice to have them here closer by.

Made me think with so many of the stores you got the people too. So I was thinking of the funny movie "The Russians Are Coming, the Russians Are Coming".
Really all of the people are very nice. Very pretty ladies too.

But if you like sweets like donuts then don't got to the donuts shop but the Russians because have things so much better.

One I had lunch in was Bakers Delight. 
http://www.yelp.com/biz/bakers-delight-sacramento


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
you certainly have a good choice there, ... we have Baker's Delight here also, but I don't go there - too much temptation. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

I see you do have Baker's Delight there. Your right they have so much temptation at the stores with the cakes and sweets.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
yes I give them a wide berth. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Drinking my Kvass right now and love it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Enjoy Harry, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. Happy Hump Day!

Good evening ym.

Hi Harry!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Not so good of a morning because on day 3 now with no tun or shower. 
Was going to just get replaced but so much damage to wall needs done and owner not just getting right person to come in and do everything.

So you can just call me Dirty Harry but be nice about it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry to hear that, Harry. I'd offer our facilities, but it's not like it's right next door ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
That's very frustrating & most inconvenient, hope it is fixed soon.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Got to go take shower at friends and I feel so nice and clean I almost squeak. 
Washing up is just not the same as a bath or shower.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Harry, you smell so much better! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

That sounds very refreshing Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 
you have good senses.


----------



## hewee

Still not done. Not even a tub to use. Tub and drywall is with new pipes but pipe. But more needs done and we got long weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym! (But, not necessarily good sense!) ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
hope it's done soon for you.

Good evening Mark, 
(can't believe that)


----------



## hewee

It is all in but all screwed up. Faucet is in side ways. Plummer did not strap pipes so it bangs. he dropped wrench and chip new tub. Plus more things. Plus the faucet does not get hot. Has a adjustment inside so you can make so you never burn yourself. Been adjust water temps all my life and now they put a limit on how hot it gets so you need to adjust it by taking knob off but I don't know how. 

Why is this happening to me. Plus owner is going on a trip.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

What a fiasco ! 
the plumber should be made accountable for the damage to the bath.

I hope you manage to get some satisfaction before the owner leaves on his trip. 

Getting the front grill on my car fixed tomorrow after the incident with the mad woman last month.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Happy Memorial Day in the US! Thank you to any/all servicemen/women!!


----------



## hewee

Owner is taking off on a trip so has not the time to see how bad all is and it is worse now then it was before.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Harry, 

Hope you can manage until he gets back.


----------



## hewee

I have to but you sure can see what happens with cheap workers. 

One guy was really nice. I seen things I knew was not done and showed the owner. Owner told the one guy and he was really made at me. But the things I pointed out still was never done and now it looks like he rushed things to get out of the house. So he may of been mad at me but he never finish thing but only covered them up so what I said was true. Not he rushed it so now owner had to pay the price on it too. I was only trying to get things fixed right. Nothing was done by code either.


----------



## ymfoster

Sorry to hear of all the drama Harry, 

Hope you can manage ok 'til the owner returns.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good Morning Mark.


----------



## eddie5659

Ah, so this is where people are. Will try and pop in when my brain cell remembers  

Hope everyone is having a good day today, and I'll be back in the evening sometime


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Eddie, 

Good to see you pop in, I've made a fresh pot of tea & some coffee so help yourself. 

Yvonne


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hey Eddie!


----------



## eddie5659

Coffee is a no no with me, but love tea, so will grab a cuppa. Can drink all types, so any is good :up:


----------



## hewee

Great to see you eddie. 
So you like a spot of tee?


----------



## eddie5659

Hi mate  

Yep, love a spot of tea, can be Earl Grey, roobios or even tetlys tea with milk. Or even that green tea, anything that isn't coffee


----------



## hewee

How about some tetlys tea with raw milk.


----------



## eddie5659

That sounds good


----------



## hewee

I got some Kvass too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Hi Eddie, 

I see you enjoy your tea, I sometimes like a Chai tea also.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM. 

Got one can of this today.
http://mosbrew.ru/brands/beverage/russian/yahont

Russian malt non-alcoholic beverage - Alcohol 1,2% 

A 16 oz. can and label says serving size 3.38 oz. or 5 serving. 

Can you see anyone drinking that same can 5 times.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That's a large can, ....... the closest I get to alcoholic is apple cider, (but non alcoholic), or ginger beer.


----------



## eddie5659

Afternoon everyone  

Yep, chai tea is good, and have plenty of fruit teas I take to work when I can't be bothered joining the milk club lol.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Eddie, 

I haven't tried fruit teas, a friend gave me Dilmah tea which isn't bad, never tried green tea either but it's supposed to be good for you. 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## eddie5659

Hi ymfoster 

Not heard of that tea, will have a look out for it when shopping


----------



## hewee

I never tried fruit tea either but it sounds good.


----------



## ymfoster

eddie5659 said:


> Hi ymfoster
> 
> Not heard of that tea, will have a look out for it when shopping


Hi Eddie, 

Dilmah tea has a slight cinnamon or spicy flavour, I think it originated in Ceylon.

Hi Harry, 

Another taste to experience, still waiting to hear you've tried passionfruit also.


----------



## eddie5659

Hi Harry, there are many types to pick. I like sanguine orange and also the strawberry. Twinnings are a good brand, but to be honest, sometimes supermarket brands are just as good. Best if you can find a mix box.

Hi ymfoster, will definitely try it, as I like ceylon types of tea


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Eddie, 

I think the singer Kamahl used to advertise it also. 

Yvonne


----------



## hewee

Never seen passionfruit around so can't try it.

Thanks Eddie.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Here's a photo of some passionfruit & how they can be added to Fruit salads, cakes & drinks. 

http://topfoodfacts.com/passion-fruit/

https://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1600&bih=731&q=passionfruit+recipes&oq=passionfruit&gs_l=img.1.4.0l5j0i10l2j0l3.1861.6194.0.9793.12.11.0.1.1.0.327.518.8j3-1.9.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..2.10.501.Uc_qCQSol8w#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=passionfruit+&+recipes


----------



## hewee

I know what it looks like but you do not find it in the stores.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That's unusual seeing as they're grown in California also, just haven't caught on there I suppose.


----------



## eddie5659

Morning all  

That's strange about passion fruit, as we can get it at many different supermarkets here, and even at some markets


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Eddie, 

Yes it's very popular here in drinks, desserts etc. & even bottled & tinned products.


----------



## hewee

Guess I will have to ask around to find them.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Guess so Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## eddie5659

Morning all, if in the UK


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good afternoon Eddie.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Eddie, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Good evening


----------



## bobs-here

Good morning, everybody! 
psst, (very early).


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone.

Good to see so many come into the coffee shop.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicooooollleeee, 
hope all's well your way.

Hello Bob, 
nice to see you.

Hi Harry, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## bobs-here

good morning all! 

and from lionel richie....


----------



## eddie5659

Morning all, and that is a fantastic cup. I need one of those


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Great cup of tea Bob, 

Evening Eddie.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## bobs-here

Morning everyone!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Morning Bob, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## bobs-here

morning mark,

morning ym,


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Bob.


----------



## eddie5659

Afternoon all, and its my first week back at work from my holidays, and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open, as not used to getting up at 6am


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Eddie, 

Hope you're refreshed after your holiday, 
is it daylight at 6am there this time of year ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks! Happy Hump Day!

Bob, you're putting on a little weight, there. You're tarting to look like me ... ;-)


----------



## bobs-here

Gr3iz said:


> Bob, you're putting on a little weight, there. You're tarting to look like me ... ;-)


 dont worry, Mark i have the answer! ... i think










Cooee everybody!


----------



## hewee

Hi all,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Looks like too much work for me, Bob! ;-)


----------



## eddie5659

Hi all 

Yep, 6am is bright enough, and I was refreshed, just not used to work 

Still, went to the pub for lunch as someone is leaving, and had a nice mixed grill


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Very cute Bob, 

Hi Harry, 

Hi Eddie, 

the mixed grill sounds yummy,
& I just had muesli for breakfast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon folks 

enjoy your cuppa...


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Goov evening ym.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Bob, 
Thanks for the cuppa.

Good evening Mark, 
have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## bobs-here

a late night, Hi everyone! 

take care!


----------



## hewee

Like the image there.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Bob, 
I think I have dunkaphobia too. 

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym and Bob.


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Bob, Mark and YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hi Harry!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, YM

Hi, Heewee

Hi Mark

have I missed anybody

one each! ....


----------



## hewee

Thanks Bob.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Bob, 

Thanks for the cuppa, that really hit the spot on this cold windy morning. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Afternoon Bob.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

very chilly weekend here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Hi Harry!


----------



## hewee

102 here and hotter days ahead.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

That's pretty warm there, we only had 7C yesterday.


----------



## hewee

Was 107 today and two more real hot ones.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Nice sunny day here, only 14C though, 
did you get your faucet fixed yet ?


----------



## eddie5659

Hi everyone 

Well, I think I have a dodgy connection on my tv. Thought I was tuning in to watch the England match at the Euro's, but instead I was watching a charity football match, with a very good team that are all part timers, and the other team full of celebrities that didn't know what to do


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Eddie, 

That would have been very entertaining.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Good evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Nicooooolllleee.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hi Yvonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym!


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone. 105 again. 3 more real hot ones.


----------



## eddie5659

It was hilarious...not. Still, lost my voice a bit yelling at the tv, praying that it was all a bad dream


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's very warm, we're having wind, rain, hail (& snow on lower mountains), 

Hi Eddie, 

hope you've got your voice back.


----------



## hewee

105 again and 103 the next two days but it may be hotter.


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, folks, hope you're keeping well...

hi Hewee!
ive just realised you were referring to temperatures!

Phew!...

only last monday we were told, "Temperatures are expected to build on Tuesday" its thursday and im still waiting...

if the heat rises into the 70's during july we will know what to do...


----------



## hewee

So is 70 too hot for you there Bob? Need to get out of the sun.


----------



## bobs-here

hi, Hewee 
not long now before my sandals come out ... the forecast is set for rain with a high of 21°C, 70°F


----------



## hewee

Bob you got right now the weather temps I love to have all year.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Bob, 
was it a party when you jumped in the bin of water ? 

Hi Harry, 
I think 8O would suit me fine.

Good morning Mark.


----------



## bobs-here

Hi YM!...

..Mark!

...Harry and all!



hewee said:


> Bob you got right now the weather temps I love to have all year.


Me too, Hewee ... with a little bit on top, for when i need my tomatoes to ripen


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Bob, 

looks like you're keeping your tomatoes happy.


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, YM 

im trying... was a blustery day yesterday. but they are ok. 
after all, we need something to put on our salad


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

bobs-here said:


> Hi, YM
> 
> im trying... was a blustery day yesterday. but they are ok.
> after all, we need something to put on our salad


I think it will be a bit longer before they ripen yet. 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone 

So nice the heatwave is over


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark. 

Hi Harry, 
good to hear it's cooled down for you, hope the warmth has come our way.


----------



## hewee

Hi All 

YM you can have all the heat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
I'm not greedy, 75% will do. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Wish it was as low as 75 here.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

So sorry for not being in around. Realised that I forgotten to announce, I've got a new job unfortunately not IT related but exciting role... I'm going to be Deaf Blind Support Worker and starting in two week time. I think this calls for Hewee's cake to celebrate on. 

Missed you Yvonne, Mark and Hewee <3


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening ym.

Good to see you back CCM!


----------



## hewee

Great to see you and hear of the new job CCM.

Some carrot cakes for everyone.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks everyone. 

Loved the carrot cake. Only 5 working days with supermarket till end of employment and starting new job, so excited.


----------



## hewee

Wishing you the very best my dear friend on the new job.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Good to see you & hope you enjoy your new job. 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

That carrot cake was delicious thanks very much. 

I have Hubby in hospital with pneumonia at present,
he is doing ok though.


----------



## hewee

Glad you like the cake. 

May your husband get well soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Best to hubby!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Harry, 

He was feeling better this morning. 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM.

Went by to see my landlord in an Skilled Nursing Care place. Hurt his back really bad. But has heart trouble too and now water in the lungs.


----------



## ymfoster

Hope your landlord improves Harry,
he has similar problems to Hubby.


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Folks, 

Hi, YM wishing all the best
same goes for, Hewee's landlord

er,, missed the cake ...

but Ive got a bacon buttie to go with me coffee. it tastes a lot better then it looks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the good wishes Bob, 
that bacon buttie looks yummy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym. Hope hubby's doing better!


----------



## hewee

Good day all.

How is your hubby doing YM?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
Yes he is out of bed & sitting in a chair some of the time now thanks. 

Hi Harry, 
His main problem is his weak heart & heart failure, but hopefully he'll be well enough to come home tomorrow,
just have to convince him not to overdo things, like mowing the lawn.


----------



## hewee

Some people do not know when they can't do or should not do things anymore and are hard headed and just want to keep doing things.


----------



## ymfoster

You said it Harry.


----------



## hewee

Guy across the street will need walker and some how he will get riding mower so he can cut lawn.

One long hard day. 

Too down tree in front yard and it was so much work. A guy help take down top of tree with his lift truck. Then people next door and people down the street. We was blessed with all helping but the guy that just drive by was so nice to help. Not going to say who but it did not cost anything. He would of helped more but because other parts was to close to house he did not what anything to happen or get damage. He saved us a lot of work and time. 

Burned top of my head from to much sun.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

What a drama, 
lucky you had some help from such helpful people & also with no charge, you'll feel a lot safer now; hope you put some soothing cream on your sunburnt head.

We had a bit of drama also with a blocked toilet, stubborn Tony tried to unblock outside in strong cold winds after only getting home yesterday from hospital ! .... I kept nagging him & he eventually agreed to get a plumber.
It seems the neighbour's 10 foot pittosporum hedge's roots have got into the pipes.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oh dear! Hope Hewee's landlord and Yvonne's hubby doing well now, wishing them a speedy recovery.

Thanks for the wishes. Spot on the training will be next week and I'm so looking forward to it. Travelling to London (King Cross) for training and then work base will be High Barnet.

Bacon buttie sounds good, but as today me and my friend booked a coach trip to Bristol and I realised this is last day of having weekdays off going out on trips with screaming kids. (Let's hope they stay in school till end of week). 

So we'll popping over to McDonalds for brekkie before getting on coach.


----------



## hewee

I got sunburn bad on the head. Said coconut oil would be great for it but did not know you should not use it for 24 hours. So i gt blisters all over and it made it all worse and my head hurts.

My landlord went home today so he is better. 

YM,

You need to keep hubby in the house resting for now.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Thanks for the good wishes, he is much better & off to the RSL meeting today. 
Hope you enjoy your coach trip to Bristol & there are no screaming kids this time, 
going to London will be a busy time, Kings Cross in Sydney is a bawdy place to stay away from. 

Hi Harry, 
Sorry to hear about your sore head, certainly sounds painful.

Stopping Tony from doing things would involve shackles.


----------



## hewee

Head is doing better. But 101 today and I had to go to store and the very short time made new places on the head. I put cold hankie on head asap and it went away. So glad it got better fast but I did not know so much damage was done that just going from the truck to store.

Hope Tony does not over do it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Is your head too sore to wear a hat, ? if so maybe a nice red bandanna. 

Tony has to wear his cap outdoors in case of skin cancers; he had a good afternoon at the RSL yesterday & fell asleep soon after getting home.


----------



## hewee

I can wear a hat now but not yesterday.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hope your head is much better now. 

I went shopping today & came home to find out he's been up on a ladder cleaning the gutters. !


----------



## hewee

Yea head is better but you need to be home when your hubby does things like this just in case anything happens.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes indeed Harry, but he waits 'til I'm out to do things so I can't stop him, he needs me home in case he gets into trouble though.


----------



## hewee

Just like my dad. When he was asked to stopped smoking he was like a kid who started hiding them in the garage. Then he wanted to do shopping and pay all bills in person so he could take off to smoke. I would joke with dad about it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

They're cunning aren't they, 
Tony had trouble breathing again last night, I think it's a build up from overdoing things the last few days,
I've convinced him to slow down a bit.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi Harry, YM Its been a while. I'll catch up and post later. Whose making coffee in here these days.... Ice coffee is appropriate.. its been pretty warm up here. Lots of world / violent issues.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

Good to see you drop in, here's some iced coffee to cool you down.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Upgraded to Windows 10 today then couldn't get an internet connection, 
rang Telstra & they told me to go to one of their outlets to download new connection manager for my wireless mobile broadband onto a usb,
now my homepage has changed & I have to login to all my favourite sites if I can remember all the passwords.


----------



## hewee

Hope Tony is okay YM. Enjoy Windows 10.

Hi Jim


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
yes thanks, he has improved & is sleeping propped up. 

A friend on another forum told me how to get my IE home page back & can get to my old favourites again now.


----------



## hewee

Good to hear he is doing better.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Harry, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' ym.

Took a couple of weeks off. Was in mourning for my son. He passed very suddenly, unexpectedly, in his sleep. We still don't know why. Could be a couple of months!


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark,

So sorry to hear your tragic news, what a shock, it must have been devastating for you & the family, 
I thought you were off colour when you weren't around.

My deepest condolences to you & the family, hope you get results for the cause soon also,
Take Care,
Yvonne


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you, Yvonne. I'm most concerned for his wife and two young children. The oldest, a 12-year old girl, is the same age I was when I lost my father. I know just what she's going through, and what the future holds ... I appreciate your sentiments!


----------



## 2twenty2

My deepest sympathies Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks knuck!


----------



## ymfoster

Yes it's very hard on the children, my husband was just 14 & his sister 4 when they lost their mum,

Thinking of you all,

Yvonne


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Yvonne.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend! Really hot here, but it looks like it rained some overnight.


----------



## hewee

So sorry to hear this Mark.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
Very cold weekend here.

Hi Harry, 
Hope it's not too hot there,

Tony's in hospital again with a racing heartbeat, they're checking his pacemaker now.
Only 10C here today with hail forecast, brrrrrrrr


----------



## hewee

Hope Tony learn he needs to relax now or at less stay on the ground.

105 here today.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Yes I think he may be taking things easier, he came home this afternoon.

More terrible fires over their Harry, hope the smoke isn't troubling you there.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, 

Good to hear he is home.

Fires all over but not around here. But if it get really bad and high pressure smoke get in the valley along with smog and gets trapped. The _Sacramento Valley_ is the area of the Central Valley.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacramento_Valley 
All the green or should be green and farm land is dead and not water to so much, So sad to see. 
So all the land around the valley can burn and the forest is so dry. All that around the valley can have smoke come down in the valley and get trapped.

101 today and next 4 days 103 to 107


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Harry!

Yvonne, I hope Tony's feeling better ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Harry, 

He is feeling a lot better now.

Those fires are devastating, they do so much damage to homes & forests,
we get the same amount of destruction with ours also, & some are deliberately lit.

Thanks Mark, 

He's glad to be home again.


----------



## hewee

You're welcome YM. 

Yes and the smoke is here but as a haze. But we are cooking here.

Even local news has 105 to 108.

AC is cooling but it runs to much because attic needs vented. 

... Widespread triple digit heat with increased fire weather
concerns this week... 

.Impacts... 
* moderate risk for heat-related illnesses for sensitive
groups, locally high risk for most groups
* increased fire weather concerns for higher terrain

.Forecast confidence... 
* high for multiple days of triple digit heat

.Timing and strength... 
* widespread valley and foothills highs of 100-111 degrees through
Friday
* near record heat is possible Wednesday and Thursday
* low humidity with poor overnight recovery over higher terrain


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

That's quite a heatwave you're having, our heatwaves are usually 100 - 105 sometimes a few days over.

We're getting about half those temps at the moment, pretty chilly.


----------



## hewee

YM,

Guess where your other half of the temps went too? 

107 is Hot with blazing sunshine as the saying goes.


----------



## ymfoster

We did have a day when it got to 116 about 10 years ago, it scorched the bark on my trees causing a dead patch that is still there today,
we had terrible fires that day.  It was too hot to do anything, even use the computer, I just went & lay down that afternoon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Wow that is one hot day to burn the tree.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry it was a scorcher, even the lemon tree's branches were burnt & they're used to hot climates.


----------



## hewee

Now that is HOT. Our heatwave would be worse but the nights are a little cooler. Got 3 more super hot days


----------



## ymfoster

We're going to have 16C at the weekend, might get some washing done.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

A cool 107 today.  Sure glad it was not the 108 they said it would be.


----------



## ymfoster

Send some of that sun down here Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

We've had a cold front move through, bringing thunderstorms and dropping the temps down into the 80s. Beats the heat/humidity we've been going through ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

That sounds refreshing.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Good evening all


----------



## hewee

Wish I could seen you 30% of the suns heat.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Nicooollleee.  

Me too Harry,


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hi Harry, Hi Yvonnnnnnnne


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks. Happy Friday!


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hiya Mark


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicooooooole, 
have a great weekend

Greetings to you also Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Evening all - we had a very rainy weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicole, 

We had a lovely weekend, but very wet overnight & the rest of the week.


----------



## Cheeseball81

I can't believe it's almost August 1st already


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Cheeseball81 said:


> I can't believe it's almost August 1st already


Soon it will be Christmas.  

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark, Cheeseball and YM.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hiya Harry....

Yikes Christmas! You're right.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hi Nicole, 

Have a great day.


----------



## hewee

Howdy all


----------



## Cheeseball81

Good evening - how is everyone?


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Doing about as well as I can, better than I deserve ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Hi Nicole, we're doing ok here thanks, hope you are all well there & your Mum isn't too bad. 

Good evening Mark, 

Take Care.


----------



## hewee

Going broke here.
To get the AC leaks in my truck fixed is $904.00. *OUCH!*


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hi Yvonne - Mom has taken a pretty huge decline physically and mentally. She's become incapable to do anything now. Luckily she still knows who I am (and my sisters) so I am thankful for that. She has very brief moments of lucidity. Mostly she just sleeps.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> Going broke here.
> To get the AC leaks in my truck fixed is $904.00. *OUCH!*


Hi Harry, 
You do have issues with your AC's don't you. 

Hi Nicole, 
Sorry to hear about your Mum, it's heartbreaking for you all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks Yvonne. Yes it's hard to watch.


----------



## hewee

Yea and this one I got to pay for.

Nicole,
Sorry to hear about your mom too

Forgot to click post reply yesterday and I come and see my post in reply box. 

Hang in there Nicole. It was very hard to see my dad go in days because the treatment killed him.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hugs Nicole. 

Yes Harry it hurts more when it hits your hip pocket. 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

You got that right.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks Yvonne  I visited her last night - she seemed in good spirits, she even laughed a few times. Those moments are rare so I'll take it!

Thanks Harry, Hiya Mark


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's uplifting Nicole, 
you'll treasure those moments.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, Mark and Nicole, 

So good to hear that Nicole.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Good day all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks, you do the same!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Thanks, it has been a fine weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
just been doing some gardening, very windy today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I hope you enjoyed your gardening. Sounds relaxing ...


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone 

Heat is coming back.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Just cutting back tree dahlia & red hot poker spikes, another job out of the way. 

Hi Harry, 

I heard about more fires in California.


----------



## hewee

Yes fires all over the place. 

The red hot poker spikes look like a nice plant.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

yes fires are the scourge of summer in our climates.

The red hot pokers are very robust & multiply quickly.


----------



## hewee

Are heat is going up too and we got a picnic on Sunday so will need to protect my head this time. 

I think they are a great looking plant.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
stay cool there, 

I remember the red hot pokers alternated with agapanthus along the boulevard near our Yarra river 60 years ago,
so they've been around a long time. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Will try to stay inside but picnic at the park. Got to go early to save spot too. 

I was 2 years old 60 years ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> I was 2 years old 60 years ago.


I was 11 years old. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

*How times... 
*


----------



## ymfoster

hewee said:


> *How times...
> *


Indeed


----------



## Gr3iz

Time's fun when you're having flies? ;-)

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Working on it ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Had a great weekend and nice picnic. Better if it was not 103 out but sure had a nice time still.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Mornin' Mark. 

Glad to hear you enjoyed your picnic & friends Harry & didn't melt away.


----------



## hewee

Did not get sunburn either but I had sunscreen on and a hat.


----------



## ymfoster

Wise man Harry. :up:


----------



## hewee

Yes I learned the hard way.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
that's the quickest way to learn. 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> that's the quickest way to learn.
> 
> Good evening Mark.


Yes but sometimes it hurts but I do get over it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
yes the body can heal most things.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Harry,
> yes the body can heal most things.


I have seen thing take forever to heal and same take days to heal because the immune system is not working as good. A good immune system helps you out in so many ways.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, 

A good diet of protein, fruit, vegies & dairy helps a healthy system for sure.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hiya all


----------



## hewee

Hi all, 

Just had yummy meal I got at Russian store. Rose hip juice that taste good.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicooollleee, 

Hi Harry, 
glad you enjoyed new flavours.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Good morning, day or night.


----------



## eddie5659

Hi everyone, just popping in whilst recovering from a migrain I got at work today, so a bit fragile 

Still, hope you're all okay


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good night Harry, 

Hi Eddie, 

Hope that migraine goes soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Eddie,
Hope you take the migraine back to work. 

Got me something too so hope I feel better in the morning.


----------



## eddie5659

Thanks everyone 

Well, got the day off to relax, so doing just that


----------



## hewee

You're welcome Eddie. Got me something too that I think I may of got pass Saturday but was fighting and it is winning. Went to place the pass couple weeks too where it could of be a bad place to be in picking things up. 
So going to take it easy also.


----------



## eddie5659

Not good, but hope you feel better soon mate.

I have to go back tomorrow, but at least its Thursday


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
hope you're feeling better soon,  daughter has had a terrible dose of the flu this month, should have had her flu shot. 

Hi Eddie, 
hope the day off does the trick.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark.


----------



## eddie5659

Well, I felt okay yesterday, but back at work and its not my head that hurts but my brain, as its in overdrive. *We Need This Now!!!* 

Roll on the weekend


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Eddie, is that because you have to play catch up with a build up because of your day off. ?


----------



## hewee

I feel worse


----------



## ymfoster

Better see the doctor Harry.


----------



## eddie5659

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Eddie, is that because you have to play catch up with a build up because of your day off. ?


Fraid so 

And Harry, pop in to your doctors


----------



## hewee

No sure I want a doctor. Called Minister and he prayed to God the Father for me and I will get a anointing cloth. So will put it in his hand first.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy weekend folks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hope you're feeling better Harry. 

Thanks Mark, hope you have a good one too.


----------



## hewee

Still feel run down by truck that rolled over me.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Do you have an infection or maybe heart trouble ?


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
nice sunny day here.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Do you have an infection or maybe heart trouble ?


I think both and a pain in the rear too. 

Feeling better now.

Naturade Herbal Expectorant (EXPEC II) Sugar-Free helps a lot.

Then fresh pineapple juice also helps a lot.
Then good old chicken soup and this was good.
http://www.pacificfoods.com/food/soups/hearty-soups/organic-reduced-sodium-chicken-noodle-soup.aspx

Then another thing to drink is Organic Bone Broth Chicken
http://www.pacificfoods.com/food/broths-stocks/bone-broths/organic-bone-broth-chicken.aspx

Then I drink a rose hip drink I get too.

Then I get lots of cayenne and garlic.

Made fresh orange juice too.

Stay away from the raw milk and coffee.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Glad you're feeling better Harry, 
those remedies may be good for infections but if you had heart trouble a doctor is better.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Feeling better but got cough and need to clear gunk out of lungs etc. 

I said I had both trouble but the infection is what is getting to me right now.


----------



## ymfoster

Morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
daughter is just getting over the worse dose of flu in a long time, the cough is like a graveyard cough & has lasted over a month;
she should have had flu shots,  glad we had ours which has protected us from catching it.


----------



## hewee

No way do I want any toxic shots. All the drugs is why we are getting super bugs that are even harder to deal with. 

Need more garlic.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

I know the doctors over prescribe antibiotics but she works in a library & garlic wouldn't be the best dealing with the public.


----------



## hewee

Garlic and mints. 

You can buy odorless garlic too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Good day all. 

Well AC is not cooling again. Nothing but trouble the pass two years with new unit.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
odourless garlic sounds ok.
Sorry to hear about the AC, very frustrating, summer is almost over for you.

Good evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM 

But odorless garlic cost more.

Got AC fixed for now.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Popular items always cost more, 

Great the AC is fixed.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Thanks, you have a great one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Labor Day to those in the States!


----------



## hewee

Have a safe weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

we did thankyou, it was Father's Day here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Happy Fathers day to you then.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Uhh, Harry? I sincerely doubt that Yvonne is a father ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, thanks,

Evening Mark, 

(he probably meant 'to yours')


----------



## hewee

Mark,
YM has a father so I was talking about that.

Hi YM


----------



## ymfoster

I did have Harry,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> I did have Harry,


 Same here. He passed away just over a year ago. Plus just got card from nephew yesterday that he moved that they moved so never got to say good bye. Keep losing family members.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes Harry, sadly it happens as we get older.


----------



## hewee

I know but not used to all this because all the live back East and dad moved out West so you was not around others in the family to see things like this happen. I know people where they have really big family because all have lived in same area for so long. War had broken up family's too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Lady across street passed away today. Husband is not well either so who know how he will be now. She cam home and did not feel so good so went top lay down and that was the end.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
yes families are living interstate & overseas these days & don't seem as connected as in the past.
Sorry to hear about your neighbour, sounds like a heart attack, hope her husband manages ok.

Evening Mark, 
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks! Same to you, my dear!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, we have a lovely sunny morning, then rain forecast the next few days.


----------



## hewee

Have not talked to him so do not know why she passed away.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I hope you enjoyed the sunshine!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Evening Mark, 
yes I spent time in the garden 'til I walked into a twig on our tree & nearly poked my eye out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. <ouch> Please be more careful!


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
yes I must, luckily my eye automatically closed in time, 
I'll have to use cover up to go shopping today. 

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Most fortunate!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes indeed.


----------



## hewee

Hi ho everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM and others here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, more sunshine & gardening, 
you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Yeah, I guess it's almost spring there ... 'Tis the season! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Hi YM and Mark


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
yes Spring started 1st Sep. but it has been very wet with local flooding, landslides & even drowning when trying to drive through flooded roads. 

Hi Harry.


----------



## hewee

I am waiting for the cooler fall here that is a month or more away. 

Sad when people want to drive when the power of water is to much and then you get trapped and washed away.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

yes you must be tired of the heat by now. 

It is sad, he also had two dogs in the back of the ute & one of them drowned because it was tied up. 

They seem to think because they have 4 wheel drives etc. that they can get through anything when the currents are very strong.


----------



## hewee

Yes I am and it has been hotter too then they say 101 today.

Sad. Yes a 4x4 does a lot but your dealing with a change and ground that is not under water otherwise so it is not used to being cover with water. You do not know what is going to happen. That and how the water can get deeper very fast and with force and just like that your out of control with a outcome that may not be good.

Be better off with the old VW bug that could float.






https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9c/TeddyVWad.jpg


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Harry, those little bugs are almost indestructible; you never know if the road has been washed away in floods also. 

We've just had a dove that lives in our garden taken by a hawk.


----------



## hewee

I had small boat I got where I was at all those years because it flood up the road. 

Sad about the dove.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

That would be like a ferry Harry, 
you'd have to walk after the water stopped. 

Yes the dove's mate has been calling all day.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hi Yvonne, Harry and Mark


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark, YM and Cheese.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. Hi Harry/Cheese!

Mornin' Yvonne!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Nicoooooolllleee, 
good to see you.

Hi Harry, 
just had a large huntsman spider run up my arm whilst looking for snails,
gardening is getting dangerous.  

Evening Mark, 
lovely sunny day here before more rain tomorrow.


----------



## hewee

Maybe the huntsman spider just wanted to play.


----------



## ymfoster

I just catch them & put them outside if they come in the house, they're big but pretty harmless.


----------



## hewee

I know they are safe.


----------



## ymfoster

Did you Google them, or do you have them in California ?.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Ick.....spiders!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks. 



Cheeseball81 said:


> Ick.....spiders!


They can be very fascinating & useful.


----------



## hewee

I did Google search on them and they can get really big.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Useful, eh? I dunno about that  

Afternoon all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
yes they do stand out, especially if inside the house. 

Evening Mark. 

Hi Nicole, 
they eat smaller spiders that leave messy webs in the house.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hmmmm. Okay that makes sense but just the idea of spiders in my house is so unsettling. My first instinct when I see one is *squish*

Good morning all


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I knda tend to agree with you, Cheese. In my book, the only good bug is a dead bug! ;-)


----------



## hewee

Hi YM, Mark and Nicole. 

I get real small bugs in the house but got these really thin sticky strips I put on floor under places or behind and they get stuck on them. Good way to catch the small ones that hide under things and be hide things till they get stuck.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicole, 
Yes I tend to squish unwanted beasties too, I usually put the huntsman outside as they are harmless. 

Evening Mark, 
bug killer extraordinaire.  

Hi Harry, 
We use a similar bug catcher in the lemon tree for gall wasp. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## hewee

This is a rat tray.
http://masterline.com/products/Rodent-Control-Products/MasterLine-Rat-Tray
1/4 deep, strongest adhesive
Was hard just to take out of package. Has two with sticky top side together so you got to pull it away. 
I got the thin cardboard stick traps but they are not like these.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
They do sound very strong, glad I don't need them.


----------



## hewee

I just put two out but down under places. They can get dust on them and if something more heavy did get in the house they would sink in that sticky trap.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Sounds like you have all intruders covered Harry. 

I did some more gardening yesterday & moved an empty pot plant to find a red back spider, she didn't last long.


----------



## hewee

The spider eat the Pot? Maybe that is why it was so easy to get the spider.


----------



## ymfoster

It was a strong web attached to leaf litter & a fluffy ball sac full of eggs, easily recognised as the red back.


----------



## hewee

Sound like one you do not want around.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes they are lethal if you don't get the anti serum quickly.


----------



## hewee

Pays to wear gloves then to help protect you.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes I do when handling prickly things, we've had red backs here for over 40 years & have been ok so far.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Please be careful!


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM. 

You got red backs there and here we got red necks. But we also have the Black Widow Spider that has the red spot on the belly.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Yes I try to be,

Hi Harry, 
Yes I've certainly heard of your Black Widow spider.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Yes thanks, a warm & very windy day here, hope yours is a good one too.


----------



## hewee

Got computer running again. Hard drive crashed so lost whole drive and I can not see anything on it because it is dead or dying. No back up either.


----------



## ymfoster

Oh dear Harry, !!
that's tragic  sometimes a technician can retrieve files from the hard drive. 

You'll have to get an external hard drive now as well,
good luck sorting it all out.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey all..... Been a stressful week so far - we may need to add a bar to this coffee shop!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicole, 
Sorry to hear things aren't the best, hope things improve for you;
here's a pepsi instead.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Cheese, be careful. That stress stuff will kill you!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks,

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, you have one too. 
Sunny yesterday, very windy today.


----------



## hewee

Hello all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

You have a wonderful weekend yourself!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Well yesterday was warm & windy, much the same today, but we will be having our power out today whilst they work on the lines,'
so we've filled a couple of thermoses for our cuppas.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I hope you enjoyed the weather! It was relatively cool here a few days ago, but is starting to warm up again ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

yes it was nice to have some warm days, guess it was too windy for them to work on the power lines though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, have a great day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks! You do the same!


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 

It was good as Tony came home from a short stay in hospital today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I didn't realize he was still in there. I'm sorry. I hope there are signs of improvement!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
it was just 4 days this time, fluid on the lungs from his weak heart, he's breathing better now.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All
It's been a while since I've stopped by. I hope all is well with old friends: Mark, Yvonne and Harry.
I'll do a little reading to catch up.

It's starting to get cool here after some long hot weather, a hot summer and some warmer then usual weather in September. It's a little dreary today, rain and leaves falling - I guess the real start of our "Fall" season. My garden was a bust this year, nothing seemed to grow (heat and lack of rain, poor soil and more likely the result of an inattentive gardener this year) - we had a few tomatos but nothing else.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim!! Long time!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks. 

Hi Jim, good to see you. 
Sorry your garden has had a lack lustre season, hopefully next year will be better. 

Our spring has been very cold & wet this year, hope it warms up soon.

Morning Mark, 

enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks. I did ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
good to hear, a couple of warmer days forecast here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Hopefully cooling off here a bit ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Stay cool.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I'm certainly trying ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## hewee

Hi all, 

Back home from nice trip. 

Got that chest cold again from on way to Ogden, UT. So was somewhat sick last 10 days and still sick.

Good Tony is better and back home.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Glad you had a nice trip to Ogden, shame about the cold, hope it's better soon. 

Yes thanks, Tony is slowly getting his strength back.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, it's been warm, but a change back to cold & wet for the Halloween kids tonight,

You have a good one also.


----------



## hewee

Hi everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Harry.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks,

Hi Harry, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Morning Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. You do the same!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark 

I did thanks.


----------



## hewee

No computer hard to post.


----------



## ymfoster

Oh dear Harry, 

That's no good, hope you get back on soon.


----------



## hewee

I know


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Good day.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a good one.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry. 

Morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
do you have your own computer back yet. ?


----------



## hewee

No it has some type of hardware trouble. 

Using very small pain in the ? Tablet.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Harry, you're in the right place to get PC repair advice! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

sounds expensive. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

I think it cost me about $1,700.00 in 2008 and now I can get so much more for less then half that price. Without new monitor I save even more. Plus get a new OS that will get updates for years.

They are so much faster too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I know what your Christmas present to yourself will be.


----------



## hewee

I don't keep Xmas because it is pagan and you can prove it very easy.

Anyhow still will be a nice gift to myself.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Do you have one in mind. ?


----------



## hewee

No but thinking Dell. If I can get one as good or better then what I had pass 7 years will be happy. 
So that means I can be cheaper and get more still.


----------



## ymfoster

Hope you find one soon & have no more trouble for another 7 years, 
but they don't always last as long these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Evening my favourite TSGers. 

Just returned to find support on Asus, It was newly built and Im struggling to enable and make Wake On Lan work. (it would be so cool if it did work)


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey stranger! How've you been, CCM?


----------



## hewee

Well it is good to hear from you CCM. May you get things fixed.
Time for me to go to bed.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

All well, things is getting chilly here, me thinks time for a visit to Australia . 

Busy doing care workbook for a new job, Things settled in very well, very friendly and enjoyed it more than supermarket as its more challenging.

Hope US vote goes well and got the presidential what the US deserves.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
good to hear you are happy in your new job; it is just starting to warm up here after a very cold & wet start to Spring. 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## hewee

Yeah it was sweet dreams.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry,  
That's good, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Evening all. 

Orange juice before I go to bed


----------



## hewee

Here your orange juice.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Hewee, 

Today's the training day and I'm having own lunch for now to drop from that 16 st and today I'll be having wholegrain rice with edamame beans and sliced chicken. Banana for afterwards.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Robbie, 

Hope the training went well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a wunnerful weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
thanks, it's been nice & warm today & we'll have some rain tomorrow. 

Hope you have a good one also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Cooling off nicely here!


----------



## hewee

Hi all,

Need my coffee to get going.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Cool & wet here also. 

Hi Harry, 
Spent the evening at hospital with Tony's nose bleed,
better now thank goodness.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Cool & wet here also. 

Hi Harry, 
Spent the evening at hospital with Tony's nose bleed, 
Ok now thank goodness. 

Here's your coffee.


----------



## hewee

Hi YM,

So why was his nose bleeding?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

He's had them a few times before, I think it's a weak vein & the blood thinners he's on, they go for hours if not treated properly. 

They cauterised it this time, but they can re occur.


----------



## hewee

Sorry to hear that. 

I get blood blowing my noise and had that after getting hit in head 21 years ago.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

That's not very pleasant either.


----------



## hewee

I know but going to doctors about it only made it worse each time so I stopped.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
That's a shame. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.

Well that is our health system.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

I have felt like a guinea pig at times with ours.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

ymfoster said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> I have felt like a guinea pig at times with ours.


I know I have and they don't care.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
Yes, & the damage is irreversible.


----------



## hewee

They are after the money and that is all that counts. 

Ever wonder why or how an HBO can keep say how they are voted number 1 year after year and show that in papers and on tv, Internet etc!

No one every asked me or anyone I know so who voted?


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Well I've had some calls wanting me to contribute to a survey & always refuse, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## hewee

But bad thing is if you are asked then they ask thing try want answer too to made it all so they look good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
everything is manipulated these days, can't trust any of them it seems. 

Evening Mark, 
have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hi Harry.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, 
nice & warm here, you have a good one too.


----------



## hewee

A wet weekend


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. It's cooled off about 25 degrees here in the past two days ... Fall weather at last!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
After a cold Spring a very hot day was a bit sudden. 

Evening Mark, 
we had a hot day of 38C yesterday, then a thunderstorm about 6pm & lots of people had thunderstorm asthma for the first time,
never heard of it before. 

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/e...hunderstorm-asthma-event-20161121-gsuezc.html


----------



## hewee

Never heard of it before either. 

Maybe the new flu shots side effects.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Interesting. Something new to me, too ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
three people have died because of it, seems it was a lot of pollen being released with the heat & rain.

Morning Mark, 
it's amazing how many people were affected.


----------



## hewee

Wow that is very sad.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Yes it is, one of them waited half an hour for an ambulance.


----------



## hewee

Seen also heath risk of all the smoke. Even if we stay inside home it is in the air and air filters have to be made to filter out smoke and what is in it that is bad.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes it depends if it has chemicals or a bush fire I suppose, they are both bad though.


----------



## hewee

The smoke is bad to take in the lungs. But when you get it slowly and maybe not see the smoke because your getting it a little at a time then it can still get to you and you may not know what is going on.


----------



## ymfoster

That goes for gas as well, we produce so many toxins, 
it's all called progress.


----------



## hewee

Smart meters are very bad and they are all over too. 
http://www.westonaprice.org/health-topics/smart-meters-not-so-smart/
http://emfsafetynetwork.org/smart-meters/smart-meter-health-complaints/


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Yes we have had the same problems with smart meters here, but authorities won't listen to the public.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. Happy Thanksgiving!!

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

We are all slaves so they do not care about us. We are just told lies and being told we are free is one of them. If really free thing like this would not happen. 

Going up by Placerville (Hangtown) for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a Happy Thanksgiving.

Hi Harry, 
they want everything automated so they don't have to pay people to do it & can make more profit.

Enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Had dinner at my daughter's house. Lots of food! It's gonna take some time to get used to the holidays without my son. His widow and kids were there, but his presence was missed ...


----------



## hewee

Yes they do not care about us.

Had super Thanksgiving dinner.

Organic Turkey that was put in soaked in brine and then cooked. Meat from it just fell apart and was so good. She made her own whole wheat buns that were so good. Also made the stuffing that was best I ever had with the home made wheat bread or what ever and it was very dark and so good. First time I ever had home made Mashed Sweet Potatoes.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Yes it is very sad when a loved one is missing from family gatherings. 

Hi Harry, 
Glad you enjoyed your dinner, sounds yummy.


----------



## hewee

Good day all 

Sorry Mark for son not being around. Remember when all got together for the first time and mom was not there how it was.

Yes YM it was so very good.

First time to every have this brand and it is so nice and thick.
Old-Fashioned Vanilla 2% Farmstyle Greek Yogurt

https://www.tillamook.com/products/yogurt/old-fashioned-vanilla-2-farmstyle-greek.html

Guess the butter milk makes it thick. 
Just know it taste great. Love the ice cream and hear the butter is very good too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Yes I liked our local greek style Tamar Valley yoghurt, but the supermarkets have put them out of business with the way they do business. 

Morning Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Have yourself a wunnerful weekend!


----------



## hewee

I know I am sold now after trying this brand. Best I ever had.

Well owner is not going to like it but now he want to up the rent and he still has not finishing fixing things. He can not by law do that till things are fix and then has to wait 6 months.

Now more needs fixed because I get home and go no Heat, AC or Fan so whole unit went out. 
Thing has been trouble from day one.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks it has been a good one, just got home from brother-in-laws for dinner. 

Hi Harry, 

Yes it is good, I used to get 6 small containers with different flavours in each & 'no added sugar' 

Sorry to hear about the AC & the rent increase, hope it gets sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## hewee

Call owner and left message so will write all down ans see how long it takes to call me back.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Good luck with that. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Called again and left message that I am still without heat and it will be in the 30's tonight.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Called another number and got owner but now got to wait till morning.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

he's playing hard to get, keep warm. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Got unit working again so got place warmer now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
that's good news. 

Morning Mark, 
happy hump day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hi Harry!

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne! Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## hewee

Hi Mark and YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Harry.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all.


----------



## hewee

Good day Mark, Jim and YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Evening Mark, 

Evening Jim, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Long time!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Morning everyone. 

Fancied a slice of cake? As its my birthday and would love to share my friends in TSGers. 

Carrot cake


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Robbie, 

Happy Birthday, 

hope you had a lovely day,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy birthday CCM!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thank you, had a fantastic day.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Had a great birthday, got the tshirt saying

Keep calm and call 
*0118 999 881 999 119 725 3*

For the people who doesn't know the number meaning have a look at video ad below from comedy show.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yonne.

Have a great weekend! Gonna go pick out a Christmas tree tomorrow.


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Mark, 

Thanks, & you have a good one also, hope you got a nice tree. 

Hi Robbie, 

Glad you enjoyed your birthday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I guess we'll get it tomorrow. My daughter had to work today ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
we did indeed thanks Mark, starting with a Christmas breakup at the RSL. 

Harry seems to have gone awol, hope he's just visiting friends.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Glad to hear it!

'Tis the season for visiting! I hope that's all it is ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Yes it certainly is the season, I hope so too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. Happy Winter Solstice!

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All - Thought I'd pop in and send Season's Greetings to my friends in my favourite "Coffee Shop" - Mark, Harry, Yvonne & Robbie.
Wishing you Safe, Healthy and Happy Holidays - Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a very Merry Christmas. 

Hi Jim, 
Thankyou, & wishing you all the best for a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year also,
& to everyone here, ... Harry & Robbie, Nicole & all our friends. & to everyone here.


----------



## Gr3iz

I can only echo the sentiments! I wish the best for all! Merry Christmas and the happiest, healthiest New Year ever!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Mark, 

I hope your New Year is Happy & Healthy also.


----------



## poochee

Hi YM, dropping in to say I hope you had a joyous Christmas!

and

Greeting is extended to every one.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Poochee, 

Lovely of you to drop in with some Christmas cheer, 
we had a quiet Christmas but still quite enjoyable, hope yours was very enjoyable also. 

Harry has been missing a while, hope he has just gone to spend Christmas with friends.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Harry has been missing a while, hope he has just gone to spend Christmas with friends.


Yes, hopefully.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark,


----------



## poochee

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Poochee, 

Happy New Year to you too, hope it is a great one, 

Happy New Year Mark, Harry, Nicole, Robbie & everyone here,


----------



## Gr3iz

A very Happy, Healthy and Safe New Year, folks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Nice & cool for a few days thank goodness.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Getting hot here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Cooling off here ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, any news about Harry?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, hope your weekend is great also. 

Hi Poochee,

No news at all, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> No news at all, keeping fingers crossed.


Me too.........


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

Not like him to just vanish ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

He has been away for a week or so before without mentioning it,
hope it's not heart trouble again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Seems like it's been several weeks now ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes it's about a month now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hello Harry, wherever you are!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say hello. I don't come around here much anymore. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good afternoon all - its a lazy dreary day here. Hard to get motivated. 
Hey CB,
Mark Yvonne - Any word from Harry (its not like him not to post)


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 


Hi Nicole, 

All the best for the New Year, hope you are all doing ok that way also, 
we are ok here.

Hi Jim, 

Nice & sunny here, ...... yes a bit concerning about Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Good to see the "part-timers" pop in! Greetings! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hotting up again here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 'Tis the season! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes Melbourne can have 40C one day & 15C the next.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. We've got similar weather patterns here. We had snow and cold (mid 20's) one weekend recently, then 3 days later it was 70-ish!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
we had a nice lot of rain last night, won't have to water today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We've gotten a lot of rain lately, too. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, you have a good weekend also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Ever get the feeling you were stuck in a rut? That the needle was skipping? ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Friday Evening all.
Mark, everthing ok?


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Great to see you! I'm doing as well as can be expected. And you?


----------



## ymfoster

Good evening Mark, 

are you referring to our posts,  
otherwise it could be either of us. 

Hi Mark, 


Have a good one folks


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. 

It just seems like there's a serious echo in here ... ere .. re . e ;-)


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark & Poochee,  

We're just not doing anything exciting & not feeling too well, so popping in to say we're still here, 

this happens as we get older I guess.


----------



## poochee

I know that feeling! Feel better tomorrow.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Poochee, 

I need an op.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I hope all goes well!


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Poochee,
> 
> I need an op.


Wishing the best for you.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, there's pressure on the spinal cord in the neck,
it's been getting worse over the years.

Thanks Poochee, 
Not sure how they'll approach it yet.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Best!


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> Thanks, there's pressure on the spinal cord in the neck,
> it's been getting worse over the years.
> 
> Thanks Poochee,
> Not sure how they'll approach it yet.


Hang in there.


----------



## ymfoster

H folks, 

Morning Mark, thanks. 

Hi Poochee, thanks, 

I'll know in a few weeks, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good morning.

Still no news about Harry?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

No news sadly, hope he hasn't disappeared like Frank did.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## poochee

Hi, folks I sent a message to cookiegal about Harry. She will check and let me know if she gets any info.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
I hope she finds some news, I suppose Sarah would have his email address.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good morning...........
*
Message I received from cookiegal in reguard to Harry.*

"No reply yet. Unfortunately, I don't know his real last name and it looks like the only person who may have known that has passed away (Bruce aka Eggplant43) unless you know of anyone else who may have known him personally."

*If you have more info contact cookiegal.*


----------



## Cookiegal

All I can say is that I was able to find his last name but extensive research hasn't turned up anything. Also, he hasn't replied to my email so unfortunately I can't tell you any more at this point in time. I'll keep you posted if I hear or find out anything.


----------



## Guyzer

Um..... wouldn't it have made sense to move my post into this thread and then answered the question. Or better yet just answer the question in my thread. Sheesh....


----------



## Cookiegal

Any reason to complain. Some things never change. I'm more concerned about hewee than where the information is posted.


----------



## Guyzer

Cookiegal said:


> Any reason to complain. Some things never change. I'm more concerned about hewee than where the information is posted.


You're correct some things never change. 
I see numerous people were so concerned they all posted something before I did. lol


----------



## Guyzer

You might as well lock my thread if you haven't already. Seems like someone locked my other unsolved thread
so keep it going.


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

*walks in*
Hello all! I'm new to the forum.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings Marty! Glad to have you here. Pull up a seat and sit on the floor ... ;-) (I forget where I heard that, I think it was an old comedy bit. I guess you had to be there ... I wonder if I was ...)


----------



## poochee

Welcome to TSG!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## Cookiegal

Guyzer said:


> You might as well lock my thread if you haven't already. Seems like someone locked my other unsolved thread.


Keep in mind that threads are automatically closed after 45 days of inactivity so since there were no further replies within that time frame that was done. It was not deliberately closed by any staff member. Remember, threads can be bumped back to the top after 24-48 hours without any further replies to keep them active. Also, you were inquiring about a specific service that was very new so it's very likely that few people have experience with it. I certainly don't but will post an article I found back in that thread in case you're interested.


----------



## Guyzer

Appreciate the reply Cookie..................
Can't possibly know all the rules. There's simply too many to know for an old guy.....


----------



## Cookiegal

Guyzer said:


> There's simply too many to know for an old guy.....


Yeah, I know the feeling.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the feedback Poochee & Cookiegal, it's not sounding too hopeful. 

Welcome to TSG Marty, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Guyzer

if anyone is in touch with Mulder maybe they could suggest he make a few quick inquiries. He will
know who to call. 
Silly comment but if you don't know what city Harry lived in send me a PM and I'll give it to you. I'd
rather not put that out in the open.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## Cookiegal

Guyzer said:


> if anyone is in touch with Mulder maybe they could suggest he make a few quick inquiries


I could send him an email but of course it would be best if someone who has remained in contact with him do the asking.


Guyzer said:


> if you don't know what city Harry lived in


If it's not Sacramento as publicly displayed in his profile would you please let me know privately?


----------



## Guyzer

Cookiegal said:


> I could send him an email but of course it would be best if someone who has remained in contact with him do the asking.If it's not Sacramento as publicly displayed in his profile would you please let me know privately?


It is Sacramento. I've never looked at his profile. That would be too easy.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
looks like rain here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. It rained hard last night, but had cleared by morning ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
that's the kind of rain I like.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi All - Mark, YM
its quiet in here these days - only you two for the most part. Whose making the coffee anyways?
We just had a blast of cold and snow last week .... and now we're expecting a warmup. Still about a foot of snow on the ground. Hey its still February! Dreaming of spring. Its our "Family Day" long weekend Monday holiday here - Same as Presidents day for the US. I read YM you're due for an op. I hope it all goes well and Hope you guys are feeling well or better, anyways. Thinking of Harry as well. Concerning.
Miss you guys. I'll try to stop in more often.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Jim!

Good afternoon folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
good to see you, hope you don't have to dig a path through that snow, 
Spring isn't far away now for you.
Well they've decided to try injections into the discs or somewhere in the neck tomorrow, don't think it's much of a fix. 

Here's your cuppa. 

Evening Mark, 
cool here today.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Jim,
> good to see you, hope you don't have to dig a path through that snow,
> isn't far away now for you.
> Well they've decided to try injections into the discs or somewhere in the neck tomorrow, don't think it's much of a fix.
> 
> Here's your cuppa.
> 
> Evening Mark,
> cool here today.
> 
> View attachment 255292


Wishing you the best.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Poochee, 

Hope it brings some relief.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Hope it all works out well!!


----------



## poochee

Good evening all.


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Mark, 
thanks, the procedure went ok they injected into the base of the nerves & may take a week to feel any improvement. 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Good morning Mark,
> thanks, the procedure went ok they injected into the base of the nerves & may take a week to feel any improvement.
> 
> Hi Poochee.


Hi, good to hear the procedure went ok. Hoping for relief for you soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Glad to hear it went well! <fingers crossed>


----------



## ymfoster

Hu folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

thanks, think it's feeling a little better already. 

Good Evening Mark, 

Thanks, after meeting a relative in the City yesterday carrying bags I thought I'd be sore,
but not too bad this morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Great news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, even better this morning.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> Thanks, even better this morning.


...

Good day all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
hope you're having a good day also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Hopefully better daily!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, you have a great weekend also.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, have a good day.

YM, getting better day by day I hope.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all. Yvonne it sounds like there is some improvement!? Take it easy - Carrying bags should be out (My recommendation ...But, I'm no Doctor)
Snows all melted (for the moment anyways). I'll have to get the seeds started - its almost that time.

Hey Mark, Poochee!

I'm making a fresh pot.


----------



## poochee

HI.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
Thanks, have a doozy of a cold now, 

Hi Jim, 
Yes it's not a good idea to carry anything heavy. 

Ahh signs of Spring, ..... three days to Autumn here.
Thanks for the fresh pot.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Jim! Enjoy!

G'Day folks!

Good evening Yvonne!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark,


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone..


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Hope you're still improving!


----------



## poochee

Good morning all...............


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good Evening Mark,
yes thanks, & this rotten head cold is also improving. 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Cookiegal

I just wanted to let you all know that we are still trying to find some news on hewee and haven't given up the search. Mike and I are currently exploring various avenues and we'll post an update to let you know if we learn anything. In the meantime, we are keeping him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Cookiegal!

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Cookiegal, 
If someone knew his address they could contact the landlord,
or even his church, was he Seventh day Adventist ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Morning all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Evening Poochee.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Morning Yvonne
Hey Mark, Poochee


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Jim, 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## poochee

Hello all, hope things are going good for all of you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have yourselves a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
hope all's well you way also. 

Evening Mark, 
last day of feeding neighbour's cat for 3 weeks, he's been pretty good though. 
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good day all.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening All
Morning YM
Hey Poochee
Mark you better tell your guy KH to slow down, cost him big time today


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Yeah, that was a disappointing end to a great race! I guess he's only got one speed! The others couldn't catch him on the track, or on pit road ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

After a lot of research and ground work, I'm happy to finally be able to report that we have some good news. We succeeded in making contact with a family member who reports that Harry is OK but wasn't willing to provide any additional information about his absence at this time. Of course, we respect Harry's privacy and don't need any details or explanation, just knowing that he's OK is what I wanted to hear and I'm sure you all feel the same although we certainly do miss him around here. 

We also asked this family member to pass our best wishes to Harry and to let him know that he is in our thoughts. Hopefully, they will do so and it will prompt Harry to come back soon.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

That is great news Cookiegal, 

Thanks so much for all your effort to get some good news,
we were very worried about him & glad he's OK. 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Jim.


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome. I was getting disappointed with some fails and dead ends along the way but then we finally got the results we were looking for.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone.


----------



## HOBOcs

Super Job CB - much appreciated. We hope he will be back soon.
Afternoon Mark, Poochee
Hey YM


----------



## Cookiegal

Jim.


----------



## ymfoster

It's a great result Cookiegal. 

Hi Poochee & Jim.


----------



## poochee

Good Day all.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Excellent sleuth work, and better news cookiegal! Thanks!


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Excellent sleuth work, and better news cookiegal! Thanks!


----------



## poochee

Good morning, evening all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, Jim & Cookiegal, Evening Mark, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good day folks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 

very warm here today


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Pretty cold here. Below freezing! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

up at 5am, too warm to sleep.


----------



## poochee

Good day, evening everyone!


----------



## HOBOcs

evening all 
we had a blast of snow go through here yesterday ... but missed us.. hit more in the buffalo new York area
the weather people went a little crazy with expectations of tons of snow. it was a bust for us ...i think we got a cm or 2 (maybe an inch). Last week it warmed up and thoughts of spring seemed just around the corner. temp fluctuating now -7 to -20 c with the wind chill factor. YM trade ya


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Morning Jim, 

You're having a late blast of Winter & we're having a late Summer,
lucky a brief cool change & some rain today, hope you get more sunshine soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Still quite cool here, for this far south ...


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
a nice cool day ahead.

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark. 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Mark we did, & will be getting some rain at last today.


----------



## poochee

Good evening folks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Glad to hear it! I take it you are feeling better, too?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 
yes, quite a bit better thanks.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Poochee,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> yes, quite a bit better thanks.


Good to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Poochee, 
I can get a few things done now. 

Hi Jim,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Glad to hear it!!

Hey Jim!


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Poochee,
> I can get a few things done now.
> 
> Hi Jim,


----------



## poochee

Good day everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, it's a relief.

Thanks Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good day to everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday All.... have a great weekend!


----------



## poochee

Hi there everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Jim, have a good weekend, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Saturday All!
Hey Poochee, Mark, YM
Its finally feels like spring here... snow gone and grass is greening up (still mostly brown). Today it was dreary with off and on drizzling rain. But, enough of break to take the "Grand Dog" for walk. More for me then the dog.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Spring is sprung; the grass is ris'; I wonder where the birdies is ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Jim, 
Good to hear Spring has finally sprung & you can enjoy the outdoors again;
we are still having temperatures up to 32C here in Autumn. 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one folks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi, everyone!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Poochee. 

We have a cool week coming at last.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Enjoy! It's starting to warm up here. So far, comfortable ...


----------



## ymfoster

Morning Mark, 

enjoy the sunshine & more of the outdoors.


----------



## poochee

Good day everyone!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Of course, with the warmer weather come the thunderstorms ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 

thunderstorms can be quite entertaing.


----------



## poochee

Good evening / day to all. have a nice weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good day/evening all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday!


----------



## poochee

Hi, everyone. Have a great weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, hope you had a good one also.

Hi Poochee, 
Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

We've had thunderstorms & drenching rain, great for the parched gardens.


----------



## poochee

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Happy hump day.


----------



## poochee

Hi to all.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi All - Happy Wednesday.
Looks like I'll have to put a new pot on.


----------



## poochee

Good day/evening everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Jim, 
I'd better put a few biccies out then. 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## poochee

Hi YM.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 

Happy Easter folks.


----------



## poochee

Hi to all and a *Happy Easter*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Thanks Poochee! Back atcha!


----------



## HOBOcs

It's a "Good" Friday - Hi All
Happy Easter Mark, YM and Poochee (and Harry)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks Poochee, 
hope you're having a good one.

Evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 
Happy Easter to you also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hoppy Easter folks!!


----------



## poochee

*Have a beautiful Easter everyone!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Poochee!

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone, have a nice day/evening.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, have a good one.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee,


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## HOBOcs

You too! Its a quiet Friday night here.


----------



## poochee

Good day/evening everyone.


----------



## Cookiegal

I've heard from Harry and he suffered a major health event which is the reason for his sudden absence from TSG. Please see my post in the announcements thread for further details:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/anyone-seen-hewee.1184838/#post-9362817


----------



## poochee

Thanks Cookie.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Cookie, my thoughts are with him.


----------



## HOBOcs

Thanks for the update CG


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening All


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## hewee

Howdy ,,


----------



## poochee

Howdy back Hewee.


----------



## poochee

Good day/evening everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Howdy Harry, 

Great to see you back here, you've been greatly missed.

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hey All, Poochee, YM, Mark
And a big...Welcome Back Harry!!! Boy its good to hear from You!


----------



## Gr3iz

Harry? Is that really you? You look great! Hope you feel close to that ...

Greetings all.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Morning Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, have a great weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Have a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday All... Have a great weekend!!


----------



## poochee

Hi Hewee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Hi Poochee, 

Morning Mark, 

Happy Mayday everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi, everyone..hope your day/evening goes well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening All - Happy Monday
Morning Yvonne
Hi Poochie
Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

Happy hump day.


----------



## poochee

Hello everyone, hope you have a great day/evening.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Hey guys, just wanted to check in and say hello. I don't really come around TSG much anymore. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## poochee

Hi Cheeseball1, good to hear from you!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Nicoooolleee, great to see you pop in, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Thanks poochee  Nice to see you

Yvonnnnnnnnnnnnnnne  How are you?


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hi CB


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Nicooolleee, 
I'm doing ok thanks, hope are you & Joe are fine also.

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## poochee

Hi all, hope you are having a great day/evening.


----------



## hewee

Howdy

Post winner step walk.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi All

Harry! Congratulations... an award winner!
Hope you are feeling better. Really... glad to hear from you.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Howdy
> 
> Post winner step walk.


...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, hope your day was good also. 

Hi Harry, a great achievement, one step at a time.  

Hi Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Congrats Harry!


----------



## hewee

Thanks everyone


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all... its been raining here for days. The ground is saturated and puddling up. lots of flood warnings for the area. we've seen the highest water levels for the great lakes in decades. we cant wait for things to dry up ..wishing for a little sunshine. The gardens going to be late this year. Grass looks great but too wet to walk on. Farmers can't plant and Golf courses are too wet to play ....it's always about the weather .....and they are calling for SNOW on Sunday.... aauuughh!

Coffee anyone?

Hi Yvonne, Mark, Poochee and Hewee


----------



## poochee

Hi Folks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. Good evening Yvonne.

We've been inundated with rain here, too, Jim. The Mississippi River is pretty high and there is flooding not far from here.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

Hi Jim, 
thanks for the coffee, .... great weather for ducks over there. 

Hi Poochee, 

Good evening Mark, 
a bit wet here also, ...

have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi, everyone.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## poochee

Hi, everyone.

Hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday All

Hi Poochee - Feeling ok, threw my back out this week, laying low today. its causing me a bit of grief getting around but I'll survive. A few weeks ago I over-did the garden raking - not as young as we use to be. Keeping your health is a struggle... as others can attest.


----------



## poochee

HOBOcs said:


> Happy Friday All
> 
> Hi Poochee - Feeling ok, threw my back out this week, laying low today. its causing me a bit of grief getting around but I'll survive. A few weeks ago I over-did the garden raking - not as young as we use to be. Keeping your health is a struggle... as others can attest.


Hang in there.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
hope you are keeping well also.

Hi Jim, 
sorry to hear your back has been playing up, I've just come in from gardening,
just a bit at a time.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hope your back soon, Jim! I know that pain all too well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone. Have a good day/evening.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
thanks, you also.

Evening Mark.


----------



## poochee

Good day evening to all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks. hope your day/evening is pleasant.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all! Have a wunnerful weekend!!


----------



## poochee

Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope you're weekend was a good one.

Hi Poochee, 
Hope yours was also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Its a Monday Holiday here - "Victoria" day (British Commonwealth - Canadian thing)
Yvonne Do you celebrate Today 0r May 24?

Hi to the rest of you all - Mark, Poochee, Harry?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Hope you enjoyed your holiday!


----------



## poochee

*Good day/evening to all.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I don't think we celebrate it here, we don't get a holiday for it.

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

*Hi, everybody, have a good week.*


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark. 

Hi Poochee, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

*Hi there folks, have a good one.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## poochee

*Hi, everyone. Have a nice weekend.*


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Hope your Saturday Night is as relaxing as you wish.

Good Sunday morning YM


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It is, Jim! A refreshing kid-free weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Jim, 
Hope your Sunday is a good one, we had a nice sunny winter's day.

Morning Mark, 
You've earned a peaceful one.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone..........

Hewee, how's it going? Good, I hope.


----------



## hewee

Hello


----------



## poochee

Hi Hewee, good to hear from you.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all

Good to hear from you too, Hewee


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 
thanks for arousing Harry. 

Good to see you Harry, 

Hi Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

How're you doing Harry?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hello


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone! Good to see you Hewee.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Good to see you pop in again, hope you are comfortable there. 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Harry, good to "see" you!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Mark, Yvonne, Poochee & Harry
Hope you are having a better weekend!

Finally Sunshine here... a bit of warmth and a chance to work in the backyard. I've been a bit slow to get the garden planting in. Bought some veggie plants today.. planting maybe tomorrow once i get to turning the soil, hard with a sore back. (But no complaints here)


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Good to hear you have some warm weather to get your vegies planted.
I did some pulling out of Euphorbia that self seeds & had let them grow, but they got too big, the sap is very sticky also.

Hi Poochee, 
have a good one.

Morning Mark, 
hae a good one also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

*Good day/evening everyone. Have a good one.*

*Hi Hewee*.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 
You too,

Evening Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi everybody.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Mornin' Poochee. Happy Friday!


----------



## poochee

*Hi folks have a good day/evening.*


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Have a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday... and have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

You too Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

Happy Father's Day, where appropriate!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all!


----------



## poochee

Hi all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Jim & Poochee.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Have a great weekend, Mark, Poochee, Yvonne.... and Harry


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Ditto Poochee, Mark & Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. 

After two days of heavy rain (the remnants of a tropical storm), the sun is out and things are drying up ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

The sunshine will be welcome, cold & overcast here, but could use some rain for the garden.


----------



## poochee

*Have a great week everyone!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

My computer crashed last night, black screen of death;
daughter managed to get it working & used CC cleaner & other declutters, much faster now.


----------



## poochee

Good evening folks.

Yvonne, glad your computer is ok.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Poochee, 

me too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi, everyone!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## poochee

Good day/evening folks.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Poochee.


----------



## poochee

*Good day/evening to all.*


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening Poochee - Hi all


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee & Jim, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## poochee

*Have a good day/evening folks.*


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Poochee, 
you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

*Hi friends, have a great day/evening.*


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## poochee

Hi there everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## poochee

*Hope you are all having a great day/evening!*


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Thanks, hope you are also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi Mark, Yvonne, Poochee
Evening All
Have a Great weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Jim! 

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

*Hi folks, have a great Sat./Sun..*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Good day/morning to all.


----------



## poochee

Hi Hewee.


----------



## hewee

Hello


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Harry, 

great to see you, 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## poochee

*Hi folks, enjoy the day/evening*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Morning Mark, 
somehow my monthly quota has been used in onw week, so if I'm missing it's because it takes ages to load pages.


----------



## hewee

Hello


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Hello


*Hi Hewee, good to hear from you.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. It's a new month. Hopefully you've reset! ;-)


----------



## poochee

Hi everybody.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry great to see you, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 

My internet month doesn't start 'til the 20th.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Bummer!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
yes it is, I can't read my emails, not that I get many anyway.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Happy Thursday!
Hi Mark, Yvonne, Poochee....and Harry!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Hey Jim!

Mornin' Yvonne. Did you ever find out where all your bandwidth was spent?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, good to see you. 

Evening Mark, 

I rang Telstra this morning & they gave me an extra 8gb 'til the 20th,
but didn't say where my bandwidth went, maybe they tracked it but say, just that it was used from 26th - 27th last month.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

That's good, Yvonne. That should help, though the mystery remains ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
I have heard of servicemen tapping into people's lines at those telecom inground posts, but mine is wireless.


----------



## poochee

Hi folks, enjoy the day/evening.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Wiggy, 
you have a good one also


----------



## hewee

Hello :barefoot:


----------



## poochee

Hi Hewee


----------



## poochee

Have a good day/evening folks!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

I meant to say Poochee before,  I was mixed up with another forum. 

Hi Harry, good to see you. 

Morning Mark.


----------



## poochee

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I meant to say Poochee before,  I was mixed up with another forum.
> 
> Hi Harry, good to see you.
> 
> Morning Mark.


...


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Happy Friday

Good to hear from you Hewee!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark,


----------



## poochee

*Hi folks, have a beautiful weekend.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## poochee

*Hi everyone.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday!


----------



## poochee

*Hi everyone, have a great weekend!*


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday all
Yes the weekend fast approaches, Same to you Poochee


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne! 

We've made it! Enjoy!


----------



## ymfoster

Good morning Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Jim, 

Thanks all, hope you're enjoying your weekend also, ours has just finished.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

And so ends another one ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes where has this year gone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Only 123 more shopping days until Christmas ... ;-)


----------



## poochee

*Good day/evening folks.*


----------



## eddie5659

I know I hardly ever pop in, but thought I'd say Hi to everyone 

Now, gonna grab a beer, and watch a film. Yep, its a school night but I feel reckless.

That 1 beer will make all my work tomorrow go like clockwork


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Eddie, 
good to see you popping in,

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## poochee

*Have a great weekend everyone.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Good Morning Yvonne
Happy Tuesday, Mark, Poochee!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Morning Mark, 

Good morning Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Hey Jim.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

Hi everyone. 
Hi Hewee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## eddie5659

Just popping in to say Hi again, and drying my jeans due to a hailstorm later this evening


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Eddie, 
were you wearing them ?


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All, Poochee, Mark, Eddie
Good Morning YM
Hello Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Jim, 

Hi Harry, 

Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's celebrating here today.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! Hope all are enjoying their weekend!

Thanks Yvonne. Our Father's Day was back in June ...


----------



## eddie5659

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> 
> Hi Poochee,
> 
> Hi Eddie,
> were you wearing them ?


Fraid so 

Still, it was nice and warm on Saturday (British weather is all over the place, we're used to it), so out for a walk instead


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
hope you enjoyed your day in June, 

Hi Eddie, 
your weather sounds like ours, bright & sunny at present, hail this afternoon.


----------



## poochee

*Hi folks....hope your day/evening is going well.*


----------



## eddie5659

Hi everyone 

In the old slow cooker (crockpot) is my beef and ale stew. Smells great so far


----------



## HOBOcs

mmmmmmmmm!!
Biscuits or Cornbread?


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne!


----------



## eddie5659

Had to look up what cornbread was 

Probably nothing with it, just some potatoes. But I do prefer dumplings


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Hi Eddie, 
hope you enjoyed your stew.

Good morning Mark, 
I'm on slow dial-up speed for a few weeks again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Sorry to hear about your Internet issues, again!


----------



## MadmanRB

Good afternoon folks, new here stopping to say hello and all that stuff.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day! Welcome to TSG!! stick around. Some really fantastic people around here.


----------



## MadmanRB

Cool. Dale Earnhardt fan I see my father would like you I think


----------



## Gr3iz

He was THE man! There will never be another like him. Others may eclipse his numbers, but they will never match his aura.


----------



## MadmanRB

Indeed, not a NASCAR fan here but I know that name well thanks to my father.


----------



## poochee

*Have a great weekend folks!*


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Thanks Poochee! I can't agree more!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
yes it's frustrating.

Hi Madman, 
welcome to TSG. 

Hi Poochee, 
Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Happy Monday!
Morning Yvonne
Hey Mark, Poochee Hope you had a great/safe weekend
Welcome Madman

Hi Harry!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Jim!


----------



## eddie5659

Evening everyone, hope you're all having a nice time


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Jim, 

Evening Eddie, 

Happy hump day all.


----------



## poochee

*Hi folks, hope all is well.*


----------



## eddie5659

ymfoster said:


> Happy hump day all


What is hump day?


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Hump day=Wednesday.

Middle of the week, "over the hump", "it is all down hill from here" That sort of thing.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All! Morning Yvonne
Hey Mark, Poochee and Eddie
Welcome to the TSG Cafe JimmyJack

Putting a fresh pot on for the Night Hawks who got over this weeks Hump

Hi Harry!


----------



## eddie5659

Ah, so I see. I tend to see all days merge into 1, and Friday actually being the worst, as everyone wants there things now, its urgent (a phrase I hate at work)


----------



## poochee

Enjoy the weekend folks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Time to start all over again ...


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Thanks for the welcome Jim. Glad to be here.
A big how-do to everyone.
BTW Jim I love your icon. Looks familiar to me. Do I know that clown?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Poochee, Jim, Eddie, Madman & Jimmy, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a good one.


----------



## eddie5659

Good evening everyone, hope your evening is going well


----------



## poochee

*Hi Folks, hope your week is going well.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

JimmyJack, are you familiar with Red Skelton?


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening Mark, Poochee, Eddie & Jimmy
Morning Yvonne

Yes, Its a Red Skelton character (painting by RS called "The Gent")

Hi Harry


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Eddie, Poochee & Mark, 

Have a great day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Hello all...
I do know that clown! Clim Cadiddlehopper! It has been many a year.
Watched him in B and W when I was just a little clown myself.
And he was quite the Gent.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Mark, Poochee, Eddie and JimmyJack
Good morning Yvonne



Hi Harry!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! How's tricks?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi JimmyJack & Jim,

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## poochee

Hope all is going well for everyone.


----------



## eddie5659

Bit late as usual, but hi everyone 

Long day at work, came back, sat on the couch, and woke up an hour later with our dog on my lap


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday All!
I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend...what a week!


Hi Harry


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Good morning most honored friends and fellow posters.
Looking forward to a lovely week end.


----------



## poochee

*Happy weekend to all.*


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, Eddie, Jim & JimmyJ, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 

Have a great day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Afternoon all.

Our little Sunday night church social went off without a hitch. Make something "apple" was the theme.

I trust the rest of you have had a nice weekend too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Sounds yummy, Jimmy! 

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## poochee

*Good afternoon folks*.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 
Evening Mark,

Hi Jimmy,
sounds an enjoyable evening, 

Hi Poochee, 

I'm on Dial-up speed again & taking ages for pages to load,
so I might not be popping in as much.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## poochee

*Have a great weekend folks.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Have you tried to find out where your bandwidth is disappearing to?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, 

Evening Mark, 
Yes they tried to tell me it was W10 & Microsoft updating apps all the time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Yeah, Win10 will do that. You can change a setting to tell it that you are on a metered service.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

I had a look at settings & didn't see how to do it.


----------



## eddie5659

Evening everyone 

October's in full swing, and so is the 'bring your cold to work day'


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Eddie, 

Get your flu shots early, young & old have died with the new strain here this Winter.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
YM - FYI - It appears that there is not a setting for Dial up.. But the next release of the windows 10 creator does have some metering settings. So its a catch 22 for you ...you can't change the settings until you down load the latest Win10 version... which is a big one.

The metering setting is hidden or at least buried in the Networking settings.
I meter my WiFi connection - see below..
But I didn't see Metering for Dial-up - There Must be - I'll check (sounds like a good question for the forum)

My settings For WIFI..Go to Settings / Network & Internet /WiFi / On right side choose "Manage known networks"...Choose/click on your network and select properties - you should see Metering settings

I don't have a dial up connection so i don't know if you have the same option to "Manage dial up connection"..Go to Settings / Network & Internet /Dial Up / On right side choose "Manage known networks"... maybe you have something.

MS gives this *Info Link*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I hope you can get it figured out soon!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I'm not on dial-up, just reduced to dial-up speed, but it's even slower than when we were on Dial-up. 
I'm on a 4g Mobile dongle.
I called into the Telstra outlet today & managed to get a small plan where we don't have all the long distance phone call specials, but get 50gb of internet download a month instead of 8gb for $20 less; it won't come into effect until the 20th.

Thanks very much for all the information, I'll wait 'til I get my speed back & look into it.
We'll be getting the NBN in our area within the next few months I believe, but I don't like the idea of WiFi as I believe people can hack into your signal & use your internet.

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, I hope things will improve in a weeks' time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I'm happy for you!


----------



## poochee

*Have a  weekend folks!*


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Thanks, it's quite a relief.

Hi Poochee, 

you all have a great weekend there.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning all
Happy weekend to you Poochee
Evening YM
I just put a fresh pot on for those working the weekend.
I've got a server migration to work on so looks like my weekend is shot.
Cool, overcast and a bit of drizzle and not so nice outside today.

YM - I hope your performance improves once you are on the new plan.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the fresh pot Jim, 
I'll be gardening with the nice warm spell for the next four days.

Yes looking forward to the new plan on Friday.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All



Hi Harry


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, Mark, Poochee, Eddie, Jimmy & Harry, 

I'm a happy bunny today as I have my regular speed back.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Yay!!


----------



## poochee

Hi Friends.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
yes much more relaxing now.

Hi Poochee.


----------



## poochee

*Good day Folks, hope all is well with you and yours.*


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Poochee, ditto. 

Morning Mark, 

Have a good one


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Don't forget your mittens it is getting cold out there.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jimmy, 
we're having a lovely warm day here tomorrow.

Good Morning Mark, 
hope your hump day was happy also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne, 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 
Good evening Mark, 
hubby's back in hospital, very frail now.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks,

Sadly Tony passed away in hospital yesterday,
he's not suffering any more thankfully.

I'll catch up after everything is taken care of.

Yvonne


----------



## Gr3iz

Yvonne! I'm so sorry! My condolences ... {hug}


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark for your condolences, 
it is much appreciated, the hardest part is over & time is a great healer.

Looking forward to more sunshine here at present.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - just popped in to play catch up and see the news.
So sorry for your loss Yvonne

Get out and enjoy the warmth


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Jim, 

gardening is very relaxing, think I'll be catching up on some.


----------



## Gr3iz

That sounds like a great idea, Yvonne. And you are absolutely correct, time is the healer. It does take a bit of time, though. Keep the fond memories! Forget the negatives. Easier said than done, but that's what I'm still trying to do ...

Mornin' folks.


----------



## ymfoster

Yes we must stay positive & think of the good times.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. How long were you together? (If I'm not prying ...)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Mark, 

It would have been 50 years on the 30th March next year.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All 
We just got our first blast of cold ....and that dreadful 4 letter word ...."Sno*" this weekend.
Nothing staying on the ground for long. we expect things to warm up a bit tomorrow and then rain.
i still have some Tomatoes hanging on in the garden... but after today... they're done.
The Veggie garden was poor again this year. Time to turn everything over for next year.
YM you are right gardening takes the mind from troubles of the day.
We've lost the warmth for a few months - it's your turn - down under.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Yes Jim, gardening is very satisfying, we've had a few warm days & have had to water the last few nights & more warmer days forecast.
Our gardens are a bit slow this year with a later start to the warm weather.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Enjoy the weather!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, We had a thunderstorm this afternoon, so didn't have to water the garden.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Sometimes thunderstorms can be pretty cool to watch!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

yes very electrifying, as long as you don't stand under a tree.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Mark
Morning YM

Looks like its been quiet in here for the last couple of days.

Hey Mark , I watched a bit of the excitement with Nascar last week. Hamlin & Elliott 's issue and a good win by Kenseth. It will be a interesting Championship weekend. If not one of the top 4 ..it might be #21

Chase Elliott quote "I race those how they race me"


Hi Harry


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Very stormy weather here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi All
Morning YM - We're getting lots on rain/fog here tonight. Calling for colder weather tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Looking forward to the race tomorrow, Jim! Pulling for the 4 car!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
we're going to have about 3 days of 30 deg here.

Evening Mark, 

have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Hello , coffee


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
great to see you, here's your coffee.


----------



## hewee

Yummy YOU .


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
HI HARRY!!!
Morning YM

We had a dusting of the white stuff here over the weekend - temps about 2-4C these days
Cool and rain mostly

Mark - I watched the Sunday excitement sorry about your #4. it was close the last 20 laps down to the wire...and #78 just barely hanging on.

Harry, we need one of YM's special cakes to go with the coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening Yvonne.

Hiya Harry!

Yeah, Jim. He just didn't have it. Glad to see Truex won, though. Much better than Busch or Keselowski! Martin's a nice guy. He'll be a good representative.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
glad you enjoyed the coffee,

Hi Jim, 
sounds like the race was exciting, 32c here today,

Evening Mark,


----------



## hewee

YM, 

Yummy  

Mark 

Jim


----------



## ymfoster

Glad you enjoyed it Harry.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening All


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Happy thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Yes things are going ok, thanks for asking


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Its a quiet Saturday night here.


----------



## pinkmoon89

I don't honestly know why I'm foruming at 05:45...


----------



## Brigham

pinkmoon89 said:


> I don't honestly know why I'm foruming at 05:45...


Can't sleep??


----------



## Gr3iz

Sure beats some of the other things you could be doing! ;-)

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## pinkmoon89

Brigham said:


> Can't sleep??


Indeed! I suffer from insomnia >_<


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all!
Morning YM Hey Mark!
Welcome PM, Howdy Brigham ...ever hear of counting sheep.

I'll put a fresh pot of coffee on...none for Brigham


Hi Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Jim. 
thanks for the coffee,

it's going to be 35 c here today.


----------



## hewee

Hello all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

great to see you. :up:


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hi YM ---- Hot stuff. 
Good to hear from you Harry!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Harry!


----------



## HOBOcs

Afternoon All - Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
yes it was a bit hot, now we've had a few days of flooding rains.

Morning Mark, 

Hope you're all having a good weekend.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
afternoon YM - how's the rain /flooding - hope you're up high
Its always about the weather


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

Yes we're on a slight hill, some large pools but they eventually run off thankfully.

Weather is a safe subject when there's not much other news.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## eddie5659

Thought I'd pop in on my lunch....Hi everyone


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Eddie.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all. Happy Hump Day! 

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy Friday all!

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim!


----------



## RT

Since one never knows all the hours kept by folks over the world that post here, I just like to say 
Good Morning, G'Day, Good afternoon (and in case I don't see ya) Good night


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Morning Mark, 
Happy hump Day

Hi RT.


----------



## RT

nice to see you dropping by Yvonne, been a long time since we said "Howdy"


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Yvonne!

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## hewee

Coffee


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good to see you also RT, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry,


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All (my time RT)

mmmmmm that looks so good YM
Just what i need tonight!

Hi Harry!


----------



## RT

HOBO, I think we're in the same time zone... but sometimes feel like I'm in the Twilght Zone 

And yeah that's a mighty fine looking beverage there Yvonne ( I love those Pirouline type cookies on the side there )


----------



## RT

'Morning or 'Evening depending where ye folks be!

Oddly, I used to depend on coffee first thing in the morn while I was working, like many do...
Now that I've retired I rarely drink it...and wouldn't ya know, seemed to coincide with the last study that said a few cups of java was good for you right after i cut down 
(those studies seem to go back and forth, though)
Plus I can't seem to make a decent cup these days.


----------



## hewee

Coffee , hi all,


----------



## RT

Hiya Harry!
How do you like your coffee?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Hobo, 
glad you enjoyed the coffee, yes, lots of tins of those biscuits available this time if year. 

Hi RT, 
I don't drink much coffee now either since hubby's gone, I now make a pot of tea in the morning & reheat cups during the day. 

Hi Harry, 
glad you got your coffee.


----------



## RT

Yvonne - does tea reheat better than coffee over the day...coffee's always better freshly made, my opine, I drink tea but rarely too ( I prefer Earl Grey) and usually on the occasion just make one cup....so interested how a pot stays hot all day.

But you know what? I think I could keep a hot carafe of hot chocolate with marshmallows on hand all day....
no, wait, make that about 15 minutes


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Coffee raw milk,


----------



## eddie5659

Hi everyone..... and don't mention coffee to me, hate it. Now tea on the other hand......


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
I don't reheat the teapot, I just pour a cup of tea & heat it in the microwave.
My father in law used to reheat the teapot on the electric stove hotplate & burnt out the bottom of teapot. 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
enjoy your coffee.

Hi Eddie, 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday!
Evening all!


Hi Harry


----------



## hewee

Howdy all,

Tea or coffee


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Hobo, 

Hi Harry, 
Wow! that's some teapot you've got there, 
thanks for the tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
& a Happy Hump Day to you too.


----------



## hewee

Coffee yep pot


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 

here's your morning coffee,


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Merry Christmas Eve all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you had a lovely day, 

Evening Mark, 

Hope you had a very enjoyable Christmas Day & were able to spend it with family.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. I did spend it with family. Christmas Eve we had everyone over here to open presents and the next day we all went over to my daughter's (where I was roped into cooking!) ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
sounds like you had a couple of lovely days with the family. 
We spent yesterday with family also.

Hi Harry, 
Hope you were able to enjoy Christmas with family or friends also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## hewee

Coffee and ice cream .


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Happy New Year to you also & everyone here.

Hi Harry, 
enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Welcome to 2018. May it be better than 2017!!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, & likewise to you.


----------



## hewee

Yummy coffee


----------



## ymfoster

Glad you enjoyed it Harry, 
all the best for the New Year also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Thanks, hope you had a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We had a very hot 42 C on Saturday !


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Keep cool! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Must get air conditioning soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Absolutely! At least in one room. Our heat went out on New Year's Eve. That was the coldest night of the year, and a cold snap followed. Couldn't get the part for several days. My daughter's boyfriend works in HVAC, so he helped get it (at a good discount) and put it in free for us. All is well now ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
That sounds like a chilly couple of days, glad you got it fixed cheaper by daughter's boyfriend. 

Very humid here today, the pedestal fan helps a bit.


----------



## hewee

Coffee


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Harry, 
great to see you, here's your coffee.


----------



## hewee

Yummy


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Harry!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
glad you enjoyed your coffee. 

Evening Mark, 
we've had a couple of days up to 42C, a bit cooler today thank goodness.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Our weather is all over the map! A week-and-a-half ago we had ice and snow. Yesterday and today it was in the mid 60's. It's cooling back down again.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Nice to hear you've had a few mild days, we're in for a hot weekend again.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Keep your cool! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
will certainly stay out of the sun.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

All the usual folks on this daily thread. Going for a career change so decided to help with some of computer problem here and learning each day to become IT expert.

Hugs and love to Yvonne, Hewee and Griz x


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey CCM! Good luck!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Good to see you & hugs back, the experts here will certainly help you on your way. 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good weekend.

Hi Kensam, 
Welcome to TSG, hope you get your answer, ....
here's your coffee.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Morning everyone. Hope Hewee and friends is doing ok.

Just making myself a breakfast. Potato omelette with some pesto. (Why not! )


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
sounds like you enjoyed your breakfast, 

we've had a lovely cool change with welcome rain.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I forgot how how is Oz. Hope thing are going to cool down.

Here's all your coffee - freshly grinded coffee beans


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Welcome aboard kensam!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I forgot to welcome you board properly, Kensam, So here's your special coffee.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the coffee Robbie, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. Happy Hump Day!

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Evening everyone, 

Just got back home from work. In my mind either I fancied bottle of red or sweet tea with battenburg slice with chocolate, so stopped in shop that sell delicious battenburg and its chocolate covered so brought and had with sweet tea. Just updating the job searching profile and tweak to update before applying software developer in several area.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday All


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all! Hope you're having a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
a nice weekend is good. 

Hi Robbie, 
Good luck with the new profile search.

Hi Jim, 
Hope yours was good too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
hope you had a happy hump day also.

Hi Jim.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All. Happy Thursday - We're over the "Hump"!
Hi Mark, Yvonne, Harry, Robbie
Just getting over "the 100 day cough" - something that's been going around here since before Christmas. It's cold outside with about a foot of snow on the ground (It's a Canadian thing). Working in the home office this week and connecting to customers remotely - the roads are a mess. Looking forward to spring, sunshine and warmth.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Bless you Hobocs, Its getting chilly but on the bright side, plenty of log fire to keep us warm.










Here's some coffee and biscuits for you all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
hope that's the end of your cough & stay warm there.

Thanks for the coffee & biscuits Robbie, 

I'll let you have the fire whilst I'll keep the fan going. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
morning YM

Happy Hump day


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All Happy Sunday

Hi Mark -- Sorry for your #4 today, Great for #3
Morning Yvonne -- Still hot - I hear there is an Ice Cream Festival 
Yarra Yalley ice cream festival ...Cool!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yeah, Jim. It almost seemed inevitable. Daytona is so often a wreckfest! I thought he had it missed. I've got mixed feelings about the #3 ... Bittersweet.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark. 
Thanks, had a good weekend & got my leaking gutters replaced yesterday. 

Hi Jim, 
That ice-cream festival will do well today with 30c forecast today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. That's a good thing! We need to replace our gutters. We have none right now ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
sounds like a job for Spring or Summer.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Morning YM Hey Mark... Wheres Harry?

Its pouring rain out ... snows melting +14C about 57F (or Mark)
Our gutters are holding fine... and the roof was just done last year.
Inside watching the Olympics (winter sports..snow and Ice... figures)
I did watch a little Golf and the Daytona 500, last weekend... just trying to get my thoughts into spring


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Harry's been around, just not a lot. He's popped in infrequently in a thread entitled "Where's Heewee", or something like that.

Broke down and replaced my 14 year old Monte Carlo today. Can't quite afford a new car, so I bought a '15 Impala, but it's only got less than 28K miles on it. Lots of fancy features! I'm actually going to have to read the manual! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
Our gutters were 54 years old & the pressure hose of the roof cleaners made them leak like sieves. 

Evening Mark, 
Congratulations on your new car, it will have more safety features also, will take a little while to get used to, enjoy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks! I'm starting to figure out some of the gadgets. Some of them I may end up disabling. There are some things I'd rather do for myself, rather than having my car do it for me .. ;-) I'll never be a fan of self-driving cars! I'm old school. I want to drive my car! (Yeah, if you look up curmudgeon in the dictionary, you'll see my picture!) ;-)


----------



## hewee

Coffee


----------



## Brigham

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks! I'm starting to figure out some of the gadgets. Some of them I may end up disabling. There are some things I'd rather do for myself, rather than having my car do it for me .. ;-) I'll never be a fan of self-driving cars! I'm old school. I want to drive my car! (Yeah, if you look up curmudgeon in the dictionary, you'll see my picture!) ;-)


I have just bought a Nissan xtrail. Ever since I holidayed in the USA I have liked automatic, and cruise control. Now I have them, and am delighted. I agree that self driving is a bit too far for me, and the stop\start technology is a bit unnerving, but the new 1.6 diesel is sharper thar the 2.9 diesel of my previous car.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Sounds like you're getting familiar with all the functions on your car,
I couldn't lend myself to a self driving car either, we have hook turns in the city where trams use the intersections also,
don't see them coping with that.

Hi Harry, 
here's your coffee.

Hi Brigham, 
Glad you're enjoying your xtrail.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Starting to get things figured out. Brigham, I know what you mean about the stop/start bit. Fortunately, that option was only available on the 4 cyl. model I want (need!) a V-6 (more power!). Seriously, though, it's a fairly large car. I can't see putting a 4 cyl. engine in a car this size. Even if it is turbo-charged.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All..
Morning YM
Hi Harry
Get out your "Haynes" Mark. But I think those manuals only work for pre 1990 cars.
All my cars have been small manual trans. man windows with no bells or whistles (well maybe an 8-Track or cassette). My latest is a 2010 Hyundai Santa fe i picked up last Feb. only 77K Km or 45,000mi on it.. in great shape. Now this one has all the features (over kill for me) cruise, Sunroof, heated seats, pwr windows and fantastic storage (sub floor) for all my computer service equipment. Its bigger than I need, I prefer 3 doors and a radio. But couldn't resist the price


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Jim, 

Morning Mark, 
It doesn't take long to get used to things & everything comes naturally.

Sounds like you're driving in luxury now Jim.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Getting warmer here, snows almost gone. expect temp near 10 to 12C over the next couple of days.
Time to get the veggie seeds started indoors.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Surely, but slowly. I'm trying to learn one new thing about it each day ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
Spring's almost there, good luck with your seeds.

Evening Mark, 

Glad you're getting used to all the functions.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' Yvonne. Surely, but slowly. I'm trying to learn one new thing about it each day ... ;-)


When do we "DRIVE"??? 

Evening All


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark. 

Hi Harry.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hi Mark
Good Morning Yvonne

Happy Tuesday Harry!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Welcome to the weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

we have a long weekend for 'Moomba' celebrations.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hey Mark- Happy Saturday!
YM, Have fun at the festival!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I only watch it on TV these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## hewee

Hi every one


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Hey Harry!

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Harry, 
Great to see you. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All

Hi Harry!
Morning YM
Hi Mark!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks. 

Evening Jim.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Been a busy week here work wise. 
Still cool, around 0 C. All the snows gone and ground / grass brown. I think "officially" winter is over this weekend. Still waiting for warmth.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
we have brown lawns from lack of rain for a couple of months,
expecting over 30C today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks

Mornin' Yvonne.

Enjoy your weekend, if at all possible ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Thanks, we are hoping for some rain tomorrow.
Hope you have a good one also.


----------



## RT

Morning Folks!
Since this is St Patrick's day I announce my intention to have an Irish coffee(s) later...
'course I could have one now, but have just a wee bit of Jameson and about the same of Tullarmore Dew on hand, I might could manage three out of the lot...but that's more coffee than I normally have


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RT, 

I have a little Irish in my heritage, so I wore green to a club meeting yesterday.

Hope you enjoyed your Irish coffee.


----------



## RT

Hey you Wonder from Down Under 
Actually began feeling a bit off this day, so nary a drop o' the Dew 
I did don green socks though!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Hope you're feeling better today, still no rain, they keep saying maybe today.


----------



## RT

Thank you Yvonne, believe I am, just hard to tell sometimes.

We actually had a rather severe storm develop Saturday evening, barely clipped me, but awesome continuous thunder. A tornado reported one county over...which is the one thing I dread most about spring and early summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Glad the storm missed you, we had a stormy change also west of Melbourne & the lightening started several bushfires & about 16 houses gone & lots of cattle, very tragic.

Evening Mark, 
Hope you've had a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hey Mark, Morning YM

happy hump day


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Evening Jim,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hey All
Happy Monday


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Morning Jim. 

We've had some lovely rain at last.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. break out the "brolly" ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I'll be able to do some digging in the garden now, this clay soil is like concrete in the dry summers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hoppy Easter all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Mark
Morning YM - Good to see you baking again!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks,  

Morning Mark, 

Morning Jim, 
hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday All


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Jim. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
YM How are you doing?

Its suppose to be "spring" here. Its trying to warm up here. but, still hovering around 0C with the odd snow showers..nothing sticking.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

I'm doing ok thanks, getting odd jobs done one at a time, keeping myself busy.

We're having a very warm Autumn here & very dry.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It's being a cool spring here, too ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Happy Hump Day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Friday!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
have a good one.


----------



## hewee

Please coffee


----------



## ekim68

You want cream with that?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Good to see you, here's your coffee. 









Hi Ekim.


----------



## ekim68

Hi ymfoster....


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Ekim, 

Evening Mark, 
spent the afternoon at the hospital with daughter & her injured foot.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.
We've spent the day indoors. April 15 and we've been hit with an Ice and snow storm. It should be a warm spring here. YM, I hope your daughters foot isn't too bad.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

Sounds a bit late to be having that weather in Spring, we've been having a longer Summer here,
but seems to be changing now with rain at last, so hope the warm weather is heading your way now.

Daughter went to work with thick sock on her foot & a walking stick & hoping to sit down all day in the library office.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day!

Our weather is all over the map. Freeze warnings one night, 75 two days later. Rain/sun/lotsa clouds. I guess it is spring ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
sounds as changeable as Melbourne weather.

Got to be up before 7.30 in the morning, tree loppers coming.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
We've had the same. A wicked ice storm last weekend, then snow off and on all week and then today warmth. +6C Spring is slowly coming.
I got a new tree loper tool myself... and some mature trees to trim


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I have an extendable tree lopper also, but had a small tree to chop down.
Funny to see the birds fly around the back & 'no tree' & they do a double take. 

Morning Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Jim, 

Happy hump day.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all

Finally warmed up today. Sunshine and a chance to do some yard work cleanup. 
I had some help moving the bush pile


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
I think he/she wanted to play stick.


----------



## RT

Hiya Yvonne... I never know when to say G'Day or G'night, I used to keep up with such things - I could be in any hemisphere and just say "Howdy" and no one would know otherwise


----------



## HOBOcs

Morning All
Evening YM
RT - "Greetings" works as well.

I have a yard to "Re-" cleanup. Nera the Rotti - she decided to move the bush pile one branch at a time "All over" the back yard.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> RT - "Greetings" works as well.


Indeed it does, Jim!
So Greetings all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
time zones are quite confusing.

Evening Jim, 
Nera will think it's a game I suppose & keep doing it. 

Evening Mark, 
you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne. I'm doing OK, thank you. Hope you are as well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
yes me too, just busy with jobs around the place.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. I hope you had a nice weekend! 

Happy Mother's Day, where applicable!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, I had a lovely Mother's day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Happy Friday
Its a long weekend here. our Victoria Holiday. We call it the May 24 weekend.
YM do you have the same?
We've got a wedding to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy weekend all! 

Jim, enjoy your holiday weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Jim, 
No we don't have the long weekend here, but enjoyed seeing the Royal Wedding.

Have a great weekend also Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
we have lovely sunshine this weekend after a miserable cloudy week & showers. :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

'I can hear clearly now the rain has gone'

Just got my first hearing aids.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi YM.... Can you hear me now? ...said the blind man as he picked up his Hammer and Saw.
(obviously dating myself)

Its Quiet in here.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I hear a frog on my front porch amongst the greenery.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.

Hi YM
We used to have lots of frogs and toads around. Now... nothing in the last 15 years.
it was a daily task removing them from the pool skimmer.
we're missing the bees too. And we live on the edge of town.

Enjoy the sounds of the morning...and evening.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
We used to have a frog that went 'bonk' this one goes 'creek creek' 
they're a bit out of place here, should be down by the creek about 100 yards away.

The birds are very melodic here in the morning & evening.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks. Happy Friday!

Mostly around here we hear traffic noises ... <sigh> The occasional bird, and pretty soon, the cicadas! Those suckers get NOISY!!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Long weekend here for Queen's birthday.

Cicadas tell us it's been a hot day.


----------



## Gr3iz

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!

Enjoy the nice long weekend, Yvonne!

It's always hot here. I don't need bugs to tel me that! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Thanks we did have a good long weekend, daughter arrived home after 3 weeks away &
we finally got rid of our old caravan that was 45 years old.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Good times, eh? ;-)
We just had a nice storm blow through. Mother Nature outdid herself on the light show!! And, of course, it was easier to view since our power went out for about :40 at the time! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Yes it's good to get these jobs over & done with.

Quite a storm you had there, but glad you enjoyed the light show;
we're in for a cold wet weekend with some hail. brrrrrrr


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Ditto !


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Yes thanks, still getting jobs done, 
hope you're doing ok also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hey Mark, Yvonne

Nothing special is going on here...Work is as busy as I want it to be.
So far its been a hotter than normal summer and its only June. The garden is starting to bloom and the vegetables: (tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers and squash are starting to flower.

Hope all is well with both of you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Y'know, Jim, I believe it is going to be a warmer than usual summer ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Good you're enjoying warm weather & your vegie crop is coming along well.

Evening Mark, 
Sounds like a nice warm summer coming your way too.


----------



## RT

Greetings, folks!

I do not relish the summer, not so much because it's hot, but because of the humidity here.
The heat index has already hit 100F this week, seems to affect my breathing.
Stepping outside, I feel like I could swim through the thick air 
If only that were possible, it'd be cool...uh, not temperature wise, though


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

Sounds like you need an air conditioned space suit to go outside in summer,
I hate humidity, we don't get too much of it down south thank goodness, but when we do it lasts about a week.


----------



## RT

Morning all, but G'Evening to Yvonne 

Jim, may your garden grow well...but watch out for the home grown squash...I've seen 'em get big as baseball bats 
Didn't plant any veg this year, but have a few herbs.

Actually having coffee this A.M....heard on the early news today 4 cups a day can protect your heart... I think they said 4 espresso shots can do the same.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening RT, 

I'd be lucky to have four cups a week, mostly drink tea.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
RT - yes if you don't watch it, the Zucchinis get too big and woody inside. When big, we make zucchine bread, similar to banana bread

I drink too much coffee every day probably just 4 cups a day all before noon. (while working). so i'm cutting back a bit.
I'm now into a glass of Guinness ...as a result of a trip to Ireland in May. The beer is supposed to be good for you as well. 
Guinness is good for you

Not to mention a morning Irish coffee was a good kick start to the day.


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> Not to mention a morning Irish coffee was a good kick start to the day.


Jim, was actually having a morning Irish coffee myself when I posted that 

Yeah, I've heard Guinness is good for one, guess I originally heard that from Dottty, as we had a pint or two when I visited England some years ago.
Also tried my hand at home brewing loong time ago. First batch I made was a stout style and turned out great! Easy drinking and not too bitter, my friends were surprised, 'cause it looked like it would've been strong and bitter, but it wasn't  
From then my batches were hit or miss, so eventually I sorta of fizzled out.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Jim & RT, 
enjoying your coffees I see,
have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## eddie5659

Hi everyone, thought I'd pop in for a bit


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Nice to see you pop in Eddie.


----------



## eddie5659

Yep, will try and be a bit more around, work is very hectic these days


----------



## ymfoster

I'm getting my bathroom renovated starting today,
so it's going to be a bit noisy from today.


----------



## Johnny b

I don't frequent the TSG Cafe often, but I do drink a lot of coffee.
And I just read this:

* Fresh grounds for coffee: Study shows it may boost longevity *

https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...s-may-boost-longevity/CdpAhV9PK7OpmMAglWN0FJ/

:up:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening John, 
sounds like you've been enjoying your coffee, 

here's another one.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! 
Happy Hump Day! 
Happy 4th, as appropriate!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - and a good morning to you YM!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Morning Hobo, 

Only about 10 C here today & no power all day as they're replacing a power pole. 
I have a thermos of hot water for a cuppa.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope they get it repaired soon!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes they were finished in time to cook tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Glad to hear that! ;-)

Have a nice weekend everybody!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

yes now I need my bathroom back after three weeks of renovating. 

Enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hi Mark and Yvonne

Don't drink too much tea YM until you get that bathroom done.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

luckily our convenience isn't in the bathroom.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.
Hi Mark, Morning YM
I feel like Farmer McGregor - chasing "Peter" rabbit out of the garden every night. The garden is coming along but I fear the silly wabbit will have eaten all my veggie blossoms. Last year was too wet this year its just right... and just right for bunnies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

That's not a comforting feeling, Yvonne. We're planning on having my bathroom redone, and hoping to get it done during the week we're out of town. It had better not take them 3 weeks!

Good luck with those wascally wabbits, Jim! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
just leave some chopped up carrots for them instead. 

Evening Mark, 
It depends how much you're having done, ours was stripped & we had new water pipes as well from the front;
We've had plumbers, electrician, carpenter, tiler & painter, just waiting on shower screen now.


----------



## RT

G'Day Yvonne, and other folks...depending on how the day comes to be for ye... so it's cheers or g'night doncha know 

I can say that I don't relish the thought of repairmen invading my house, even if they can do a job that I cannot... or make the effort...
The Boy helps me out quite a bit in that respect, but I'm about to ramble more than is required, so hushing up for the moment,

Just wishing you all a pleasant day, or evening.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
the workmen were here from 7am 'til 3pm or later & I was stuck in the front half of the house to keep out of the way.

Morning Mark, 
A chap is coming tomorrow to install the shower screen at last.
You need to arrange the renovations weeks in advance, I was hoping to get it done whilst my daughter was away for a few weeks,
but had to wait a month before they could start. 

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## RT

Good new day to you folks!

Nice sunrise we had here this day. Pic would have been nice, but seems all my batteries are too weak for snapping photos, and the pretty part of the sunrise has now turned to just daylight...so another hot day seems to be in the forecast.
Maybe next time, the sunrise pic 

Gonna have a cup o' Joe...which is bass ackwards considering I haven't had proper sleep yet...really, who takes caffeine then requires a nap?

Well, I guess a person who is sleep deprived...but that will eventually turn itself around.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I think we need to start looking into getting things set up for next month. We haven't done step one, yet ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning RT, 
a lovely sunrise always brightens the start of a new day;
Hope you managed to get a good sleep.

Morning Mark, 
yes that would be a good move, it may depend on the seasons,
but we've had a big influx of cashed up Asians who could be renovating as well as building around here.

The bathroom is finally finished with a remote controlled fan heater also, thoroughly spoilt now.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Morning Yvonne, RT and Gr3iz. Wonder hows Hewee? 

Popped in to get nana's PC sorted as the updates keep my computer crashing down. 

Tea or coffee anyone?


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey folks. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## RT

Nice to see you about, CCM


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks RT, Hope you having a good week. Computer problem is sorted now so can get to working with few task with few clients from small computer business that purpose to learn new skills and exterminating the problem. 

Evening all. x


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hey CCM


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hello Robbie, 
great to see you pop in, I think Harry uses the Personal News & Announcement thread more often these days.

Evening Mark, RT & Jim, 
hope you all had a happy hump day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I'll go over to Personal News and tell him I said hey and carrot cake will be waiting for him 

Working to de-hoarding the room - Its the best I suppose as want to start computing business and cleaner room will get me more organised and more workarea for me to fix the computer 

Oh and in two year time, I might come over to America to visit my friend's dad for his 60 birthday party. Is anyone around near Houston? Would love to see TechGuy Shop but that's 21 hour driving.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Hope the computer business goes well for you.

Evening Mark, 
have a good day.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## RT

Greetings folks!

Not sure I even qualify to post here...however, I do drink coffee and have Wifi,
just don't go to a cafe to have either...
I think I've let the thread title influence that comment 

So just wishing you all a very pleasant evening (or day)


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Fear not, Randy. I do not drink the caffeinated mud myself ...


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hey Mark, Randy, CCM, YM
I guess I'll have to put a pot on for the rest of us.


----------



## RT

Howdy Jim, you think one pot will do?
But be careful, as a stout cup can make some folks jittery 

Wishing a calm, relaxed evening to all, and in Yvonne's case, a very pleasant morning to ye!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks,

Hi Jim & RT, 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks for the pot of coffee Jim. 

Here's some cake to go with it,

have a great day all.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yvonne, computer business is just starting and I have 6 VHS to convert to digital media and website to design, so a well outcome when I launched it. Hopefully to bring in more clients in. That cherry or malt loaf looks delicious, I'll have two, just don't tell my personal trainer 

Evening, Greiz, RT and Hobos , hope you had a lovely evening


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Robbie, 

These things take a while to get going, once it's up & running the word will spread. 

Glad you enjoyed the cake.


----------



## RT

Welcome to the weekend folks!
(as appropriate for those in the proper time/date zones  )


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Beautiful sunny start to the weekend here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Friday all! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Just been gardening, but it's clouding over now & getting chilly,
so I reckon it's lunchtime, ... have a good one.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Morning everyone. Hope you having a lovely weekend ahead, My sister told me to go A Different World Festival, a accessible festival for disabilities, British Sign Language provided and its like a Glastonbury style but with lower sensory that suitable for children with over-load sensory. Will be interested to see what's the event is all about.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

The festival would be very interesting Robbie, hope you enjoy it if you manage to go to it.

Evening Mark, 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
nice sunny morning here, have a great weekend also.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Morning all, fresh pot of coffee made.

Have a lovely day x


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the coffee Robbie, hope you have a great day too.

Morning Mark, 

Happy hump day.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks... be it morning or evening, where you be.

not sure who makes the best pot of coffee here,
hmm...thinkin' it might be CCM, but pretty sure it's not me.

I prefer black, not too strong, but Yvonne wins with the posting of the sweet treat as posted here, so far.
Never had Aussie coffee, but what I mean a sweet tidbit goes well with coffee and that's why they call it coffee cake.
Why do cops hang out at Doughnut Land, it's not a sin, (stereotyped perhaps) but won't make you thin...

Sorry, uh, I digress.... a cup of java might clear up this mess...
I'll clear the counter and buy one for you all!
(Or i could save money, and let y'all pay the tab)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Glad you enjoyed the sweet treat, 
I normally drink tea, but like a weak white coffee in the afternoon, thanks for the java it made a nice change.
Have a great day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Greetings from cloudy, cool Pennsylvania! Visiting relatives and having a great time!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to hear you're enjoying your visit with relatives. 

I went to a double 80th birthday celebration down on the peninsula at the weekend, very enjoyable also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hope you all are doing well

Cafe appears empty these days... I'll put a fresh pot on 
Maybe the smell will attract some regulars


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! How goes?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
Ahhh a nice hot cuppa, thanks ......

Evening Mark, 
something to go with the cuppa ......


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

A diabetic's delight! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thought I'd give you a choice of evils.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks! ;-)

Have a great weekend everyone! (Long weekend here!)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, hope yours was a good one.


----------



## RT

'Allo all!
May the coffee be with you.

Yvonne, was watching Crocodile Dundee late last night, though I know it must be cliched, I thought of ye!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Nice to know I was in your thoughts, 

I'm quite demure really, having had an english grandfather & husband.


----------



## RT

Well, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't brandish a "knife" in public unless necessary!
(reference to that movie) 

But I'm upside down now...is coffee for the morn, or any time..?
I know some folks that drink it all day, even as a night cap...but as I implied...
might be having my wake up coffee at noon or beyond.
how 'bout 3 AM? 
The world still swirls about the sun, no matter the time of day...

Soo...wishing all a good day, good afternoon, and (in case I don't see ya), a very good evening and good night!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Paul Hogan left his wife for his co star in that film.

Most Aussies have taken to coffee these days, except the elderly who still prefer their tea.
I have tea most of the time & still use the tea pot, but it's getting harder to get loose leaf tea, most use tea bags now.
I have a coffee some afternoons or early evening, & cappuchinos on shopping days.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## RT

Yvonne, Didn't know that tidbit...such is life 

I'm sorry for a further Aussie cliche, but I'm particularly fond of the accented expression "G'Day!"
Which might be followed by "Mate" meaning "good day, my friend"... yes/no/maybe?

You must tire of such queries, but I'm quite interested in such local idioms, and how the phrase became stereotyped, if you will indulge me there...
perhaps it's also the same as I've met some northern folks who I once met, and upon hearing I was from Tennessee she said "Oh! I want to hear!"
So I laid the accent on thick, just for kicks 

And your user name includes "foster" which leads one to think about that certain big beer from down under...
But you've suffered too much from my comments!

Of course tea is permitted in this cafe, I sometimes partake of Earl Grey, hot, with a thin lemon zest, no sugar...

Sorry, was distracted there,
So g'day, and/or g'night as such ye may be


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

It's mostly men who say G'day Mate, maybe to a stranger in a pub, or country folk.
I usually get asked if it's spelt Foster or Forster & I say as in Foster's Lager. 

Our accent doesn't change too much in different States, it's usually different socio economic conditions.

I just like average tea brands, nothing fancy.


Morning Mark, 
starting to get some nice Spring temperatures here, hope it's staying fine there for you.
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Warm and lotsa rain here!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hope it stays warm a bit longer for you.


----------



## RT

Howdy to all you folks out there...

Let's all give a prayer or a hopeful thought toward those affected by Hurricane Florence, big nasty slow storm.
Natural disasters always make me cringe, but am always proud of the folks that get out there and do their best to help.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Hurricane Florence is devastating, people losing their lives & homes, everything they've worked for being lost,
it certainly takes stamina to recover from that.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Jim, 

nice to see you, very wintry here today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks.

Hope everyone is warm, safe and comfortable! Have a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
A bit warmer here today,
enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
A bit warmer here today,
enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## ymfoster

_Ahoy, me Hearties! 

Thar she blows! 

Weigh anchor and hoist the mizzen! _


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. I see they've changed your medications ... ;-)

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Yes I'll have to see the Doc again, 

Happy Hump Day to you also.
& Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## RT

Talk Like a Pirate Day? 
Did i miss that again??  dammit!!!
(you see the rum always seems to be gone...)

I thought it was Cheese Burger Day or sommat... oh well... guess I missed Doughnut Day too.
hmmm, wonder what tomorrow will bring?

Well, y'all figure it out and lemme know, but well in advance if you please!
(I'm at least two days behind, or is that time zones...?

Otherwise G'Day, G'morn, Good Afternoon, Good Evening, and/or Good night...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Never mind RT, there's always next year. 

Here's some doughnuts for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. A diabetic's delight there! ;-)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Never mind RT, there's always next year.
> 
> Here's some doughnuts for you.


Thanks Yvonne, looks yummy - I surely didn't want to be the only scaberous dog left to swab the deck 

Today could be anything from International Peace Day to Miniature Golf Day... hoping this might be World Wide Coffee Day to go with that sweet treat


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 
hope you had a good weekend also.

Hi RT, 
Coffee day it is.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a Happy Hump Day tomorrow. 

I think we missed Worldwide Gorilla Day RT.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Had a lovely weekend, I met a second cousin visiting from England with her son & daughter
after corresponding for over ten years.

Hope your weekend was a good one.


----------



## RT

G'Day Yvonne, or whatever greeting is appropriate for you at this time 
( uh, I watched Crocodile Dundee II this afternoon, so of course I again thought of you)

And I went to the the convenience market, and actually looked at a pack of Foster's beer.
They are quite huge cans, more than I wish to drink in one afternoon sitting.
But anyway, once again, I thought of you 


And by the time anyone else sees this, it will likely be time to wish everyone a very good morning/day/afternoon/evening or good night.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Nice to know you thought of me. 

I thought of you when a friend sent me this ............

*Know Your Ockerism, *

This should be the immigration entry requirements!

You know you are Australian when:

.You believe stubbies can be either worn or drunk

.You pronounce Melbourne as "Melbin"

. • You think Woolloomooloo is a perfectly reasonable name for a place

. • You're secretly proud of our killer wildlife

. • You reckon the letter "l" in Australia is optional and it's perfectly OK to call it "Straya"

. • You believe it makes sense to have a $1 coin that is twice as big as a $2 coin

. • You understand that "Wagga Wagga" can be abbreviated to "Wagga" but "Woy Woy" cannot be shortened to "Woy"

. • You enjoy going to Bunnings for the sausage sizzle

. • Having beetroot on your hamburger is normal

. • You understand that "chuck a u-ey" is actually a carefully executed driving manoeuvre

. • You're relieved to see that the daily fire danger warning is 'only' high

. • You think that the more you shorten someone's name the more you like them

. • You understand that "Excuse me" can sound rude but "s'cuse me" is always polite

. • You know what it's like to swallow a fly, sometimes via your nose

. • You can go on holidays to another country in less time than it takes to fly to the other side of your own

. • You understand "having a barbie" involves catching up with mates and not playing with a doll

. • You know it's not summer until the steering wheel gets too hot to hold and the seat belt buckle becomes a pretty good branding iron

. • In summer, hot water comes out of both taps.

• You know how to abbreviate every word, all of which usually end in "o"" - ambo, arvo, garbo, metho, milko, muso, speedo, righto

. • You know that there is a universal place called "Woop Woop" located in the "middle of nowhere" no matter where you currently are

. • You can understand all the above.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!

Sounds like a unique place, Yvonne! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Yes the language can be puzzling in some places, but it has also become a bit Americanized over the years as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yeah, it seems we've bastardized English to our own taste. There s a vast difference between British English and American English!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Yes, not to mention the spelling.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Indeed! They (and likely you) like to throw extra "u"s in places ... Or we've taken them out, not sure which ... i.e. flavor, color, etc.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

I think they may have changed it to make spelling easier in schools,
not sure if the scottish migrants could have spelt things differently either.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah, it seems we've bastardized English to our own taste. There s a vast difference between British English and American English!


 I had a thought about that, an English friend of mine once said to me over the phone (as i recall) 'We both speak English, but we don't speak the same language.'

Meaning we/thee/you and me know what we say, in our own particular idiom, but me/you/thee/we will understand...somehow


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Now there is the internet lingo to work out also, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## RT

Yvonne, speaking of internet lingo, I actually had to ask what ROTFLMAO meant on this here TSG site... about 18 years ago or so...
because I couldn't pronounce it, and didn't know the acronym.
Now days I'm nearly equally clueless, but I smurf some things 

So, I'm making some coffee and looking at a store bought danish pastry type thing.

Anyway, morning (or evening) and cheers to you all


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I was lucky, Randy, a lot of the acronyms carried over from the BBS messaging from about 30 years ago. I'm still a fan of the old-school emoticons, too. Never got into these emoji thingies ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Mark, that is one thing that makes you stand out from others...
and I respect your standing with tradition...
you do it well, and everyone knows what ya mean 

I'd like to respond in kind, my best guess at this point would be <:;> :;'" ~~~(*&^%^$ = howdy
hmm, basically bs,

Except to say "howdy"


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Yes it does get confusing at times, but good old english works well. 
I've just finished a plate of muesli.

Evening Mark, 
I only need to press one button for emojis.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I just started texting less than two years ago! I still use full words and proper grammar and punctuation! I don't care! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
I prefer to "Voice to Text" as I'm all thumbs. Even so, you have to check that the speech translation interprets what you say as what you meant. On occasion my text hasn't been quite right and I was fast enough to catch it.
I'm a big believe in "Just call" the person and discuss what you want. You get more out of a five minute face to face and not having to guess what a text could mean.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
I'm not too sure, are enojies the smiley faces I use or the 'ROTFL' abbreviations ?
I try to use the crrect spelling & punctuation, but not into texting.

Hi Jim, 
I still like to speak to people on the phone, but barely use my mobile.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi all.
Its Friday night... its been a busy week. Time to relax... tonight take out pizza from our local fav establishment, a little red wine and TV (nothing special baseball and some "binge" watching old sitcoms).

Yesterday woke up to a dusting of that four letter word "snow".. just starting to get cold here. Nothing serious won't come until February. Mother nature just starting to flex her muscles. 

There was a movie shoot on main street - a Honda car commercial. they actuality shipped in crates of snow a for effect. They lined the street with the white stuff. I wished they'd kept it in crate for the year. it's a reminder of whats to come that I don't need.

YM you must be planting these days


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. The emojis are the smiley faces, etc. I guess the others would be acronyms. What I use, with the punctuation symbols, are emoticons. ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Early snow is certainly a sign Winter's not too far away.
We've had a couple of very warm days here, then a few days of rain to help the gardens.
Yes I've done a little planting & moving of plants now Spring is here, & the lawns need mowing again.

Evening Mark, 

Thanks for verifying emoticons & emojies, on some forums when I use emoticons they turn into imojies. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.



ymfoster said:


> Thanks for verifying emoticons & emojies, on some forums when I use emoticons they turn into imojies.


You're welcome. I've noticed that same effect here. With all but this one ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

looks like you've beaten auto fix.


----------



## RT

Yvonne, G'day (or whatnot) 
Also a very good (whatever) to all you folks out there! 

Approaching 2:30-ish in the AM here, I figured you'd be up by now 
Most all of us Amerikaners are to bed by now, but you are unique in the time zones of TSG.
I get upside down now and then with day/night. what's the difference when you are retired from work....

Well it's because you miss the sounds of the birds as they wake up and greet another day of life, with the sunrise...
But I've just heard an owl hooting, in the dark, reminding me life goes on, no matter what the hour...
Huh, that should have gone into the Firepit thread , or sommat...

Well, just sayin' "Howdy" to all you folks out there


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RT, 

I should be off to bed soon nearly 11pm here now & I do get woken by the birds who want me to get their breakfast.
We do get a few owls here, but rarely hear them, mainly hear possums at night on the roof or power lines getting to eat new growth on the trees.

Have a good one.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> I do get woken by the birds who want me to get their breakfast.


I confess I have been negligent in feeding my birds...
one excuse I have is that you ultimately just feed the squirrels 'round here... 
nothing wrong with that, but it reminds me of the phrase "you eat like a bird"
which I do sometimes, but when you see the squirrels with their tightly packed cheeks full of bird food, I'd rather see happy birds


----------



## ymfoster

The birds clean up all the food before our possums come out at night, but some people do put apples out for them.


----------



## RT

'Possums, we have 'em here.
Most time ya see 'em squished on the roadside...stupid drivers... 

Technically they are *O*possums, but that's why we have apostrophes 

I think i feed them, and raccoons, without thinking about it.
I throw scraps off my deck towards the woods and it magically disappears over night.

Birds, I love 'em. But I've been neglecting them, sad to report.
And they are mad at me.
I must make amends before they attack...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT., 

Just got up & a couple of Butcher birds waiting for breakfast, the Magpies & Mudlarks next;
the Lorikeets aren't as interested now their nectar plants are blooming.


----------



## RT

G'day (or whatever) to all you folks! 

Yvonne, I don't know of Mudlarks or Butcher Birds... _per se,_
BUT having said that, they could be birds we both know, but under different local names....and, no that's not right either...,

Because there is the geographical difference that allows different species to propagate in different environments.
You have critters that not naturally born here.

Uh, though there's one Emu farm nearby...
freaked me out when one escaped and trotted through my side yard - thought it was a dinosaur


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Yes we have many different species over here & some very unique as in other parts of the world,
we were at a sanctuary once having lunch in a shelter when an Emu plucked a sandwich from a woman's hand & she nearly fainted,
they can get quite used to people & be very cheeky. 

Morning Mark, 

Hope you have a good weekend also.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> they can get quite used to people & be very cheeky.


Cheeky eh?
I understand, but I'm wary of birds bigger than the one Sesame Street, no matter how friendly


----------



## ymfoster

I had the Mudlarks tamed & when they had an offspring it used to land on my head & pull at my hair.


----------



## RT

Well, that would have ranged from lovely awesome to scary...

I once had little bird, a Carolina Wren, land on my arm - a wild bird but one I've always referred to as "user friendly" if you get my meaning. They want to nest on the shelf on the back porch...and once I saw the chicks leave the nest... 

Also a Ruby Throated Humming Bird once lit upon me... I was kinda freaked out by the long pointy beak so near my eye...
We exchanged pleasantries, then she flew to the feeder 

I have another bird story or two, but that can wait til I've had some coffee, and check my Wi-Fi signal


----------



## ymfoster

It's lovely to have those small birds befriending you as they are usually more timid.
My neighbour had swallows nesting in her carport years ago.


----------



## RT

I used to fill the seed feeder and sit on the deck for long periods, til they got used to me being there...I was just part of the environment...

Deer, wild turkeys, racoon, the odd fox, a covey of quail, those darn 'possums, birds that seemed to cover the entire rainbow in color, and even some juvenile wild boar would wander through...but i used caution there.

If there are baby boars, the momma is not far away, and ya don't want to encounter one, not only will they destroy your property, they'll attack you if she feels her young'uns are threatened... i went inside, watched 'em through the window 
Never saw the momma...


----------



## ymfoster

Sounds like you're in a great area for wildlife. 

We do get colorful lorikeets, but most birds in the outer suburbs aren't that colourful,
we do get foxes down the creek at night also. We need to go out bush to see more wildlife here, although there are a few reserves with kangaroos.


----------



## RT

Good morning folks!
(or whatever greeting is appropriate for ye at your time of day! 

Yvonne, i don't mean to be stereotypical, but 'roo's of course you have 'em! We Americans tend to think you have one or two in every back yard! 
Also here that rabbits have been rather enthusiastic in procreating there...an introduced species at that 

But I'd like to meet...well...you, first of all, ...and have you introduce me to an Abo, that knows the bush and the outback.
And steer me clear of the brown snake!!


----------



## RT

But there's on more bird story, then I'll shut up...
OK there's two more  ...
a wren got in the house and flew in the bathroom while I was on the toilet!
Nothing much I could do about it atm, but leaving the doors open offered an escape plan for the little birdy and it went out own it's own, the way it got in.

Lastly, a hummingbird got in and was frantic, flitting at great speed - we thought about catching it in a fishing net, but were afraid of harming it.
In the end, the poor little critter just wore itself out.
When it tired, I could gently hold it my hands without any resistance or struggle.
I gave it some sugar water while still in my hand...

As it recovered, it became clear it's metabolism was going up, so i released it....
That my friends, whomever might read this, was an unforgettable experience!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

We did have rabbits living under a nearby church years ago, but not since the foxes moved in.
You'd have to go North to meet Abo, don't see many Aborigines around here.
We have to go bush to see Koalas also; I've never seen a wild snake, but we do have some brown snakes down by the creek.

Lovely story about your visiting birds & that they finally escaped your house with your help.
I befriended the Mudlark when it was recovering on the lawn from some trauma, I gave it some water & food.

The only critter we relocate is the Huntsman, we also have Geckos in our meter box.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good evening Mark, 

Happy Hump Day tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! 

Good evening Yvonne.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hope you did also.


----------



## Gr3iz

God evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## RT

Hi all!

Nasty rainy day today, but clearing soon, which will come with the first hard freeze of the season, tomorrow is forecast to be a beautiful, gorgeous day - if viewed from inside your domocile!
Wind chills and all ...

Sounds like TV and hot coffee time (not mention hot cocoa) and a snuggly blanet for the next week.

Stay warm folks!

Yvonne, I don't think you'll have to be worried about that sort of thing yet


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all! Happy Friday...a little wine and TV to numb the mind.
Its been a wet week here. Leaves are down and need to be raked up.
We got our first taste of some of that four letter white stuff.. on the ground and then gone... thank goodness. Wish I was down under for the warmth... I like the spring. YM I'm hearing news of troubles in Melbourne - hope all is ok with you.
Mark, RT sorry i haven't been in as often as i should to join the discussions. Playing catch up...Keep well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
sounds like you'll be keeping the cofee pot hot & the home fires burning;
we have a couple of warm days coming up, we had a real drenching last week though with lots of local flooding.

Evening Jim, 
yes we're enjoying spring, but it was wet for Melbourne cup day.
The attack in Melbourne was shocking, the owner of Pelligrinis coffee shop (an icon in Melbourne) was killed when he went to help the driver of the smashed car, he was such an identity & much loved. The attacker died in hospital, which is the best outcome.

Today we are all remembering those killed in WW1 a 100 years ago.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Do this Techgug Cafe have nespresso machine? If so, I'll have Roma espresso capsule with one sugar, delicious! 

I'm returning to seek advice to improve my career path with one of popular member that we all love them. I'm committed to go on IT path rather than staying on support worker path, if you got any advice, please spill


----------



## Gr3iz

Cisco training and certifications seem to be very popular these days. Did you want to got the software or hardware route?

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## hewee

Howdy


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
good luck with the IT career path.

Evening Mark, 

Hi Harry, 
great to see you pop in, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Howdy Hewee, glad to see you back around. 

Griz, I would like to go on hardware path , have Cisco training but seems to be pointless as they have expire date and I didn’t renew one. The new way I decided to go on MCSE course but waiting to see how the make over CV will go a way with the new achievements. 

Yvonne. Hope the Aussie is warming up.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Robbie, 

Yes it's been 28 - 30c the last few days, hope it's not too cold there yet.


----------



## RT

Howdy Hewee! 
Hiya Robbie 
And good day or good night to all!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It’s getting cold each days. Forgot to mention you that had a date with girl yesterday and went to the Chinese and talking about each other and gave me the Christmas presents. She seems to be nice and my family is pleased with her.


----------



## RT

CrazyComputerMan said:


> had a date with girl yesterday


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

Hi Robbie, 
that's nice to hear hope ir goes well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Robbie.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Hey Mark, RT and Robbie
Morning YM

Hi to Hewee!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

How goes it Jim?


----------



## HOBOcs

Hey Mark - all good here. It's cold outside today, we got about 4inches of really wet S### this week which caused some panic with some the locals and the local garages as people rushed to get their winter tires. I'm not going anywhere - inside this weekend on a "Purge" mission - tons of junk that has accumulated (kids stuff and loads of computer parts) - it's time. Listening to some good old 'tunes to make my day not so hectic.

_"Tambourines and elephants are playin' in the band...... Doo, doo, doo, lookin' out my back door"_


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Evening Jim. 
we're still cleaning out here too.


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> I'm not going anywhere - inside this weekend on a "Purge" mission - tons of junk that has accumulated (kids stuff and loads of computer parts) - it's time.


Some folks would call that "spring cleaning" Jim, at a different time of year (maybe Yvonne is at that point down under there) 
But any chore is best done when when you're determined to get it done, and if the tunes help to that end  so much the better.

I'm at least 3 years overdue for a "de-cluttering," but it's amazing when something comes up and you absolutely KNOW you have the just right thing-ama-jig for the job... if you can find it  

G'd evening to all you folks out there 
And whatever to you Yvonne


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning RT, 

Daughter & I have been trying to get her huge collections into storage for a few years now & we're only half way there,
she has enough to fill a whole house chocker block.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Jim, it got pretty cool here (upper 20s), at least cold for Memphis! Even had a dusting of snow. Maybe 1/8 inch, or so. Wiped the shelves clear of bread and milk, though! Closed schools, etc. Sad, really.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Just had a hot spell, now a few days of heavy rain forecast.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Just had a hot spell,


Hot spell?...
Are you OK? 
Oh, sorry, I thought you were saying 'hot flash'....which is an entirely different thing, doncha know...

These darn hemi-spheres of the Earth, no wonder rich folks can travel to where ever the weather is moderate at any given time.

After an entire week of cold soaking chilly rain, the weather here has moderated a bit, low 60's for a high but still 40-30's (F) overnight. 
Mark and I live in the same US state, but ~400 miles distant, and the weather can be quite different.
But generally speaking, the weather goes from Mark to the Scarecrow within a few days, sometimes mere hours 

So Yvonne, your summer takes about 6 months to get here, and our summer is arriving for you shortly...


----------



## ymfoster

Evening RT, 

Hot flushes disappeared decades ago. 

We can go from 35 C to 15 C in a couple of days here, may have snow on the hills in a day or so. 

Our Summer starts in a weeks time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
have a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - its Friday Yeah!!! (finally)

We've gone down to -10C (14F) the last two days and going up to 6C (40'sF) with rain fecasted this weekend. We have s### on the ground but the rain will make that disappear quickly - a chance to get at the leaves.

Still purging. Cleaned out the workshop and sent over 35 pieces (desktops, laptops and printers) with an electronic recycler (I made a few bucks)... still along way to go.

Happy Thanksgiving to you, Mark, Hewee and RT


----------



## RT

howdy Jim, nice to see ya!

I think my current purge might be a different one from yours...
mine is involuntary...
12 hours a bed, then in keeping with coffee themed thread, had a cup but spent 5 hours in the recliner...so lets not mention the bathroom here... which has been sleepus interuptus.. 
which is a scientific rem, doncha know.

So, feeling slightly better, I can wish you all a good day, a g'Evening or a g'night... not good morning yet, as I'm due for another bout of sleep, which has been my thing for the last couple a days.

Now i hope to greet you all very soon with a warm beverage and something delicious and nutritious as the sun comes up...in a day 'r two...
wishing you folks had a good Thanksgiving, which wasn't in the cards for me this year...
reckon that's a US thing only, but it should be world wide, giving thanks to life, family ( even those ones you, >ahem,<  at ), but 's for all life's blessing.

I think it should be everyday you'd be grateful for what you have, not just stamp it one day.

but anyway, this bit of typing has help a bit....but please recall I always leave out words and misspelled, so judge my commwent with....

oh, hell, just ignore it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
you're doing well with your clean out, might be finished by Christmas. 

Hi RT, 
Hope you're feeling better soon, not a nice way to spend Thanksgiving.
Lots of rain here, puddles all over the yard, I think our aggie pipes are blocked, the weeds are doing well.


----------



## HOBOcs

Someone had a real "Black" Friday. Hope you are feeling better RT. 
Something you ate? We've had a recall on romaine lettuce this week..causing lots of issues. Source unknown. (California or Mexico) 

YM.. Christmas LOL... maybe Easter


----------



## HOBOcs

YM, I'm into golf, Marks the NASCAR guy. So our Sunday TV watching differs.
I've been watching the "ISPS Handa World Cup of Golf" this past week - finals today from Melbourne hosted at Metropolitan Golf club. They been featuring a lot of images of downtown Melbourne which are really beautiful. Next to see on my bucket list.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Probably the next Christmas to get daughter's clutter out. 

Melbourne had a lot of lovely heritage buildings built during the gold rush times.
Chinese developers are ruining Melbourne's suburbs here & Sudanese gangs are causing mayhem also.


----------



## RT

Hey folks, and thanks Yvonne and Jim for the well wishes...


HOBOcs said:


> Someone had a real "Black" Friday. Hope you are feeling better RT.


Clever, and I didn't buy a damn thing! 
Whot! Bad romaine again?
Been craving it ever since the first recall earlier this year...ah, well...

Good luck with the clutter Yvonne...just like weeds, idn't it?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Our Black Friday went to the following friday also. 

Yes I've been tackling weeds also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Happy Hump Day.


----------



## RT

Greetings all!

Coldest snap of the season has shocked some of my parsley plants, but the rosemary is quite hardy...
I didn't plant sage or thyme...

(apologies to Simon & Garfunkel there  )


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

shame about the parsley


----------



## RT

Hey Yvonne, not a total parsley loss, I've dusted snow off a fine green bunch before... it will go for a bit.
and it'll come up again come spring in second growth...but it's not as tasty for culinary use.

Rosemary is tough, had this one plant for four years or so.
It's thriving better than me  

Aww, I really though some one might comment on my "herbal" link above, because it's not what you think, I mean its two totally other guys playing that herb song...i dunno, but so it goes...


----------



## HOBOcs

Morning All - I'm putting on a new pot... help yourselves.
Evening YM (I haven't seen any treats for a while)

_My post from this morning that didn't go through for some reason

I'm a child of the sixties so I do prefer the originals *Simon & Garfunkel A live performance *_


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
If the parsley isn't the best, at least the rosemary will keep going, my neighbour has a large bush next to her letterbox.
I don't often click on links as my computer is a bit slow.

Hi Jim, 
so youré a bit hungry,


----------



## RT

Well that makes me want a cup of Jim's coffee along with those treats! 

Yvonne, there are different varieties of rosemary, some suitable for landscape and yard decoration, a few others more suited for culinary use...I'm not sure which I have, but it doesn't look the the stuff you get at the grocery.
Either way, the fragrance is wonderful, just gently run your hand through a branch to release the essential oils, and that there is a a mighty fine perfume 

Yes it's too early to be talking botany, so my parsley post will short: Got two types, the curly (often the garnish on the plate) and the flat leaf (aka Italian) which has much more flavor, and of course since I prefer the flat leaf, that's the one that suffered from the sub freeze snap 

It's definitely time for a cup coffee, or maybe a hot cocoa what with this chilly rainy dismal day.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RT, 

My neighbour's rosemary is the edible one.
I haven't tried the flat leaf parsley, but it is certainly used a lot in recipes.

Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Friday all! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good morning Mark, 

Have a great weekend also.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks,
A very good morning (or whatever) to ye all.

Storm came through, woke me up early, 3 AM early, actually  but no damage here.
but really wanted to remain abed.

But for a change, instead of coffee, brewing a cup of Earl Grey tea, with a slash of honey and a sliver of lemon...
Yvonne, I'd certainly like to know what tasty delight you would suggest to have with this wonderfully aromatic tea


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

We had a storm a few nights ago also, woke me about 4am, 

These are lovely with a cuppa, slight cinnamon flavour.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## RT

Howdy, folks!

Just want to say to Jim that, {aside from me,} you've got the coolest avatar on TSG!

And I only clicked 'like' on your post just to get your attention.

And I'm thinking of coffee, but tending towards lemonade...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Jim, 

Hi RT, 

38 C here today, so it's a cold drink for me.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks! 

Shaping up to be a rather soggy and chilly looking weekend 'round these parts. Snow that could get messy next door in NC, but just cold rain here, coming in late this eve.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We're still getting the cold drizzlies here, Randy, so expect it for a while ...


----------



## RT

Yup Mark, looking the radar you generally get the weather before it drifts this way, and often your area will get stronger storms, the system weakening as it moves east, but sometimes we get hammered. Looks like cold drizzles here too, arriving later.

My concern is that significant snow, maybe ice, or a sloppy mixture of all, will impact North Carolina, right where The Boy and all the kids are going for a weekend get away, so....

until I have something to actually worry about, I'll try not to worry...
so...

cup of coffee, maybe Yvonne could throw me a sweet treat...
and i no idea why I'd consume caffeined beverage with a sugary thingy,
other than it's warm and tastes nice together.
Yvonne, you always post a virtual delight, so would you please?

No worries, folks, I'll resume my worrying in the time it takes to do so...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
stay warm.

Hi RT, 
Hope the family's weekend isn't spoilt.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Still chilly, but the rain finally stopped. Went and got the tree today. Letting it dry overnight, then we'll decorate it tomorrow.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
good that the rain stopped & you got your tree,
have fun decorating it.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
I picked up our "Air Freshener" last Friday and had it hanging in the Garage over the weekend to open up (after being wrapped up). Brought it in to the living room tonight and we will also start decorating shortly. I love the smell of the pine in the house. My car still has that new fresh smell - must have lost some needles in the back somewhere.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Jim, 

Another tree for decorating, the pine must smell lovely,
we've only had artificial ones here, but the Scouts always have some for sale.


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> I picked up our "Air Freshener" last Friday and had it hanging in the Garage over the weekend to open up (after being wrapped up)


I used to get one of those fresh "air fresheners" and loved it!
But now, since I'm more of a Grinch with a Scrooge like mind set...
I bought a scented candle labeled "Christmas Tree" and it smells more like "Raindeer Droppings" with a hint of "Overly Fermented Seaweed."
(just guessing, no real experience there)
No hint of tree at all...oh, well... a poor purchase.

Just saying howdy, folks!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I have always had real trees, even while by myself at my apartment in college. There's just something wrong with plastic/aluminum trees ...

Here's mine, along with my helpers ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Sounds like the candle won't be burning. 

Evening Mark, 
Looks like the family are well into the Christmas spirit, a lot of work there.


----------



## RT

An admirable crew you've got there Mark...
( I gotta get me one of those Lazy shirts!  )


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas & a Happy & Healthy New Year.


----------



## Gr3iz

Merry Christmas all!!!


----------



## HOBOcs

Afternoon all - Hope you are having a good Christmas!
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! _(Boy time flies)
_
I put a new pot on - seasonally adjusted with a bottle of Christmas cheer on the side _(Baileys Irish Cream) if you so desire._


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
hope you had a good Christmas.

Hi Jim, 
Christmas wishes & a Happy New Year also,
thanks for the cuppa.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Hi RT,
> Sounds like the candle won't be burning.


Be glad to ship it to you free, if you pay shipping...no, really it's only slightly/briefly used, shipping will only be about twice the cost of this lovely candle....
And I'll even trim the wick for ye!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, Happy New Year !! 

RT you are so generous, 
but you may keep your candle, I wouldn't want to deprive you of your lovely smell. 

A beautiful day here of 25 C forecast.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> I wouldn't want to deprive you of your lovely smell.


What are you referring to there, Yvonne??  

And a good New Year to all who abide by the Julian calendar


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy New Year all!!!


----------



## ymfoster

RT said:


> What are you referring to there, Yvonne??


Only you know the smell of what you described. 

Evening Mark, 

May your New Year be a good one also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
have a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Afternoon YM


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
have a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend! It's supposed to rain all weekend here ...


----------



## ymfoster

Morning Mark, 

Hope you have a nice weekend there also, despite the rain;
quite warm here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. We survived the wet weather. A bit cool here, but that's to be expected.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear the rain has stopped, 10c cooler here today, quite a relief.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Well, it is back. I knew it wouldn't hold off for too long. May even be icy this weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

send it over here,  mid 20's today working up to 40c on thursday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. We had a Memphis snowstorm earlier this afternoon. We must have accumulated almost 1/8"! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I hear they are having terrific storms & blizzards elsewhere also.
Overcast here this morning, nice & cool for a bit.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.
Yup, we got that cold blast and about 4-6 inches of the white stuff. No big deal for us... but it is bitterly cold here today - 22 C (-8F) with wind chill to -30C. Its our first major storm of the winter. Its been dry and green up to now. Sun was shining today which makes things more pleasant.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 
You would find it hard to get out & about in those conditions, hope it warms up a bit soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks. Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
A nice & cool 25c this weekend.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
A nice "Cold" weekend here - 17c here
Sunny and not so bad when you are out of the wind.
I'm dog sitting one of my "Grand Dogs" this weekend, and a brisk walk was good for both of us.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
That's cheerful company for the weekend.

My neighbour went to New Zealand for 3 weeks to babysit the grandkids,
so I'm feeding the local lorikeets & watering her garden.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day all!

It's been warming back up here. Up into the 50s later today ... And sunny, for a change!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
enjoy the sunshine, we need rain here, but up in North Queensland they've had a metre in a week
& the dams overflowing!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.

Its always about the weather... Monday it went from -19 to +10 over night and a quick thaw. Wednesday it cooled down again and we had and ice storm 1/5 inch of ice over everything, unable to get into my car, frozen out. YM I can send ice.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Very changeable there for you, it's been a little cooler here also this week in the low 20's & mid 20's next week which is a relief,
I may need some ice by the end of next week again though.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! Have a great weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

G'day Mark, 
have a good week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

hope yours was a good one also, finally getting air conditioning put in tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

You'll love it! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Yes, can't wait, they have almost finished installing it, although our hottest weather seems to be almost over.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> finally getting air conditioning put in tomorrow.


 
Couldn't get by without my humble window units... except in the winter time... rarely used 

Once the extended family rented a nice house/cabin in the mountains above Gatlinburg (TN) in the dead heat of summer.
But we turned the AC on full blast and built a blaze in the fireplace...purely for the atmospheric aesthetics, doncha know... 
Perhaps a waste of energy, but I assure you, we paid for, and enjoyed, that little luxury


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

Sounds like you enjoyed the aesthetics in Gatlinburg, great memories,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Evening Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks. 

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

enjoy your weekend also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all!
Its getting quiet in here these days 
Hi YM, Mark


----------



## RT

Morning, Evening, but most of all - 
Howdy folks!

After a whole bunch of rain - 10 days in a row - drying out almost enough for some more (hopefully lighter) precip to commence late this eve and thus through most of the weekend.

Today was absolutely spring like, though kinda depressing, I'd become used to grey skies and a constant rain patter.
But, having said that, the sun and chirping bird songs cheered me


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Randy, you're welcome! ;-) We had our fair share of rain and passed it along to you and yours!


----------



## RT

Well thanks, but I think we'd agree that - if I might take a cue from your signature - we've all seen our share of Muddy Waters recently


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
looks like we're all preoccupied 

Hi Randy, 
send your rain down here, we've had 3 days of 37c & I'm tired of watering every day.

Evening Mark, 
I won't say no to some rain.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Hi Randy,
> send your rain down here, we've had 3 days of 37c & I'm tired of watering every day.


Would that I could, and many folks in the US would be glad to share the run off with ye! 
I just don't know a meteorologist that is savvy enough to make that happen, nor one that knows for sure what might happen this weekend...
they all depend on computers, doncha know..
very unreliable machines...
Which is why TSG is here!


----------



## HOBOcs

Well I've had enough of snow and the cold. Nothings melting here... so no water to send you. RT, I'm looking forward to some chirping birds


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Randy, 

I shouldn't complain, there are warnings in some areas about bush fires & getting ready to evacuate.

Hi Jim, 

Hope it warms up there soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Everybody talks about the weather, but nobody does anything about it ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Wow YM... they just showed a report on the fires in your area (state of Victoria). A home in "Bunyip" engulfed and a video shot by a fire crew going through a state park. I hope you are safe.

https://globalnews.ca/video/5016982...dscape-as-fires-rage-near-melbourne-australia


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I think the clearing of forests etc. is causing the severe weather,
trees take take up a lot of carbon dioxide & give off oxygen,
also keep the ground cooler with their shade & stop soil erosion.
The developers now clear the blocks of land of all trees & vegetation
& the migrants don't want to do any work in the garden. 
Our Koalas aren't getting enough moisture out of the gum leaves &
getting hit on the roads looking for water.

Hi Jim, 

Yes most of the fires were started by lightning & a number of homes have been lost,
not to mention wildlife.
We're safe here in Melbourne's eastern suburbs, but get some of the smoke
when the wind changes.


----------



## RT

Help!
_>gasp<_
I've just had a piece of excellent pecan pie, but it's so sweet, leaving me craving black coffee!

S'all right got some brewing..

Other than that momentary gasp, wishing you all a good day/evening 
Be glad to share the coffee!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin Yvonne.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Randy, 
thanks for the coffee.

Evening Mark, 
it's Labour Day weekend here, along with Moomba celebrations.

Hope your weekend was a good one also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## RT

Hello everyone... 
I feel like Eyore today,
Nothing I've done has gone my way.

Pessimistic, gloomy and depressed...
My patience worn thin, with anger suppressed.
It's customer service ordeals, I confess.

Robots, and automated transfers, it's a loop de loop
that leads to the beginning of this tiresome poop.

If I do speak to an actual person,
it's clear she must transfer me to another, which worsens
my anxiety and frustrations.

So much for little attempts at rhyme, don't mean to bore nor take up your time.

I'll buy you coffee, or Yvonne a nice tea, so doncha pay no more attention to me...
it'll get better, or so I hope...

So Hello everyone, I feel like Eyore today
Nothing I've done has gone my way.

So you see there, with hardly a twitch
I turned this into a "comment" sandwich.

* please don't make defend myself at this time, if you didn't "get i"t...maybe later...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hi Randy, 
great poetic statement,
sorry you're feeling so frustrated, I fully sympathise about those automated phone
answering services. We're also getting recorded phone calls prior to upcoming elections
when on the 'Do Not Call' register.

Thanks for the cup of tea, hope you are less frustrated today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## RT

Howdy Folks..
Update-
An actual living human being (as far as I could tell) unexpectedly came to house (announced) to track down the phone prob...
after hours of work, and a short lunch break, there might've been some progress made.
Can't tell for sure til next time it rains...but for now all seems clear.

So til next it rains, wishing you all a G'day, G'Morinin' or G'Night!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Randy, 

Hope the phone will be ok;

We had ours out of action for 3 weeks a while back after heavy rain,
I believe since the network was privatised there has been a lack of maintenance as in all our services since the government
sold them off, all for the sake of saving money & making more profits.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi everyone

A latte please with brown sugar, my girlfriend made me attracted to this, however I still like my coffee strong.

Any carrot cake to share?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

here's a coffee & carrot cake for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hi Randy, 

these phone problems are contageous,
mine's been playing up again, it hasn't been ringing, just giving a beep & disconnecting
before I can answer it & the person calling gets an engaged.
I had a chinese woman who spoke too fast for me to catch what she was saying, then an Indian woman
who was even harder to understand, when finally I got someone who spoke clearly & it took half a day to fix it.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hi Robbie, Mark Randy... Yvonne
Hardly anyone we know calls us on our "landline". All we get is solicitation for "duct Cleaning" and Scams all sorts.
I can't remember the last time I wrote a personal letter... maybe its time to start again ...what a novelty (no spell check) LOL


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

I think it is mostly the elderly who still depend on landlines,
it's cheaper for long conversations.

I never use spell checks, I don't think future generations will be able to spell without it though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi five Yvonne! 

Yes, I’m still here, I need some help to get old PC to work with remote as I’ll be using new computer when old PC is ready. 

Rob x


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Robbie, 

Hope you get the computer sorted ASAP.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, you have a good one too.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

TGIFF!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

It's Saturday here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

You're always a step ahead of us ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes, hot x buns for breaky. 

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Easter All
mmmmm Hot cross buns

Holiday Friday but looks like a wet weekend


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

We are very lucky to be having warm temps for this late in April & for Easter holiday events,
a change due in a few days though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
we did thanks, alyhough the Easter Bunny left me licorice allsorts
& I lost a filling in my tooth & all the dentists were closed until this morning.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. That is not a pleasant experience! I had the same thing happen with jelly beans. I no longer eat them. ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Yes it happens at the most inconvenient times doesn't it. 

It's my daughter's 50th today & I have a bad cold, so will have to have our dinner out when she gets back
from her holiday in Sydney leaving tomorrow.
I had my flu injection over a week ago, but not soon enough.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I hope you're on the downward side of your cold. Happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks for the birthday wishes,
yes the cold is getting much better, had some welcome rain last night. :up:


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We had a good drenching last night, very welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Glad our election is over.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I always hate all the mudslinging ads that accompany elections ...


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

That & all the phone calls to get opinions.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! Happy Memorial Day weekend!

They don't want my opinion, Yvonne! I'm apolitical ... And I have no problem telling them that! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

I just hand up on them without speaking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It kinda seems like we're the last two standing in here ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' Yvonne.
> 
> It kinda seems like we're the last two standing in here ... ;-)


Morning Mark, 

Yes it does seem like that, maybe they find us a bit boring  

My computer died a few days ago & I couldn't get the desktop I wanted, so I have a Lenovo & I'm missing 'My Favourites' list
& some of my programmes now, at least I have most of my files back.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Hi Yvonne. Sorry to hear of your PC woes. I hope you can get things back to as close to "normal" as possible as soon as possible. I hate having to start over, though it does offer a chance to clean up a bit, s it were ... Good luck!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks,  

Hi Mark, 

Thanks, yes it is frustrating but does get rid of a lot of stuff no longer needed.
Heavy rain & hail here today.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Its been a long cold and rainy spring here... i cant wait for some heat


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

We are to get a little sunshine this weekend.
Just home after having a varicose vein stripped today, glad to get it over with :up:


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Glad to hear things went well!

Hey Jim! It's been a warm, rainy spring here ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Thanks, a few weeks it should be healed ok.

We're having the Queen's birthday weekend here & fine sunny days until tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. I hope you're doing better.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
yes getting much better, doing some shopping today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Glad to hear that!


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, nice to get back to activities.

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

Greetings from (not so) sunny Southern California!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
cold here with a little rain & sunshine.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

The sun has been out for no more than about 2 hours/day here while on vacation. I don't mind. I like it cooler and overcast, but my granddaughter wants to lay out and catch some rays ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
hope there are some warmer sunny days for your grandaughter,
very cold & wet here today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It has gotten warmer and sunnier! Over the past two days I've gotten a good sunburn! Ouch!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope the sunburn calms down soon, no fear of that here, it's a frosty sunny day here though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Mostly the tips of my ears. Getting better now ... Thanks!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
lots of skin cancers on mens ears here with all the sun exposure.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. I typically avoid the sun religiously. On vacation, however, it as a bit difficult to do so and play tourist ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
We do the 'slip slop slap' with the sunscreen.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I must do the same, if/when I'll be out in it ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
or wear a hat.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.
I do wear a hat, but it is a ballcap, therefore of no help in sun protection ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
yes lots of men here also wear caps.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I'm on the road again ... Third week traveling for my job. It is getting old! Strange beds and inadequate showers. Restaurant meals every day. I look forward to weekends at home, at least. Two more weeks I told them I'd do this. They wanted 3+ months! Can't do it ,,,


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
There's nothing like your own bed, young people may be able to take the disruption but older folks like their home comforts.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.
Yeah. I'm ready for the end! I've had to add another week, unfortunately, but at least the end is in sight ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
"Homeward bound I wish I was" .......
Not long now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

At this point it's still "On the road again ..." ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

It sounds never ending, but hope it does soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Three more days! I'm done on Wednesday!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Your cosy bed will be waiting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' floks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It did last night! Yesterday was my final day on that job! Ahhhh. Sweet relief! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That must have been heaven.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yeah, it's been real nice ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

There's no place like home.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

My replacement gave his notice! They've asked me to come back in Sep. and finish the project. <sigh> I'm trying to figure out how to gracefully bow out ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That's not good, maybe you could retire if getting close to the age.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I am retired. I'm picking up some jobs to supplement my Social Security income. <sigh> ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That makes it awkward for you, especially when the extra income is helping with extra expenses.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I'm going to enjoy the next week-and-a-half. I guess it won't be so bad ... I hope!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes I hope all goes well & time flies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Thanks!I hope so, too!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Thanks, hope you do also, I got some gardening done today, starting to get a little warmer here on our first day of Spring.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Enjoy spring!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
does your Autumn start now ?.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all (Mark).... good morning Yvonne
...sticking my nose back in to see whats going on


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Our autumn doesn't begin until late Sept. Usually around the 21st.

Hey Jim! Good to see you!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Good to see you pop in, have a good one.

Evening Mark, 
I guess the seasonal change differs around the world.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It's early morning (well still evening for me as I haven't slept yet xD) 

Just popping in TechGuys for advice on fixing the computer, So how's everyone? Yvonne ❤ Mark ❤ Jim ❤


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Good to see you, hope you solve your computer problem.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Morning everyone. 

Here’s some carrot and a cake for everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Tired of traveling already ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for the carrot cake Robbie. 

Evening Mark, 
Hope there's not too long to go.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hey Robbie!
Summers coming to an end... starting to cool down here.
Yvonne my garden was a bust this year...poor soil and too much shade (i have big trees now covering the garden) we got a few tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchinis and peppers. cherry tomatoes did the best
Mark, how far are you traveling these days. can you work from home


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Jim, 

I know what you mean by shade, I don't grow vegies any more, but my roses get too much shade in the morning from my trees these days.
Having trouble keeping up with weeds these days.


----------



## combsdon

Haven't stopped in for quite awhile.....hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Jim, I'm traveling up to about 200 miles from home. Usually not that far. I'd rather stay in a room than drive an hour or so in the morning. Fridays are usually light or off. Just another few weeks ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Combsdon, 
good to see you.

Evening Mark, 
A week less now, not too long. Just bought a new bed, waiting for delivery now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Today, tomorrow and 2 more weeks. I can almost smell it! ;-)
I just got one of those mattresses in a box a few months ago. Wish I had done it sooner! Enjoy!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
I bet you are pining for you bed now then; looking forward to mine hopefully next week.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

One more night in my bed, then on the road again. Should be two short weeks, perhaps 3 days each. Then, done working for the year!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
That's not too long then, I suppose it will be getting colder too.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey Jim! Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I can't wait for it to cool off! It was just shy of 100 F when I got home this afternoon ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

That's very warm for you, we're having about 85 deg here today.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It did finally cool off quite a bit. It will likely warm up again, but it feels good for a while.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
glad you are able to cool off for a bit, we're warming up after a cold spell here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all...
Hey YM, Mark
its our "Canadian" Thanksgiving long weekend here.
Families coming home and lots to feast (turkey) on. its been a typical fall week.. still warm enough to not need a jacket yet and lots of fall colours. getting ready to put the garden to bed till the spring.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all...Happy Wednesday


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day, Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving with the family.

Evening Mark, 
hope it's cooler now.

Just got my new bed, almost have to launch myself onto it.


----------



## RT

Hello Folks, 
be it Evening or Morning, Middle of the Day or Night, or just some random time whilst this planet is turning on it's tilted axis, greetings to you! 

It's become that time of year, when after a serious drought and heat wave in this area, Mother Nature has decided to spin the dice, and not give rain relief, but confuse us Scarecrows whether to keep the AC on or fire up the heater...

...sometimes had 'em both on at the same time, dreading the electric bill!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

Our Spring is like that at the moment, 30C one day & 15C the next.


----------



## RT

Hey Yvonne,
it's a good thing I'm a retired scientist, for most temp measuring thingy-ma-bobs in my lab were calibrated for C.

So I can tell you with both precision and accuracy it's been a wee bit warm, or a tad bit coolish here too, just like your estimation of your climate


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Its been up and down here too this week. a little wet and dreary (windy) the beginning of this week 5C then clear 17C yesterday colourful leaves are dropping like crazy.... "The gales of November come early"


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT & Jim, evening Mark, 

Hope you all had a good weekend also,
it was cool & wet here & not too good for the first Spring race here for the Caulfield Cup,
Ladies in their finery wearing transparent raincoats, not to mention wet headgear. 

Warming up in a few days.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I'm announcing that I'll be having interview confirmed in two week time for job. To become as Learning Support Assistant for school. It's just 10 min walk instead of 40 minutes drive. If I got the job - it'll save me lots of petrol and working as part time but salary is manageable.

I know that I would like to go with the IT but part time will allow me to study me further IT education and might be work experience so hopefully it will lead me to the IT job.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hey CCM it sounds like a good opportunity... with close to home benefits. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hey Mark, Yvonne, RT and CCM
Happy Friday


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Good luck for the interview, hope you get it.

Hi Jim, 
Have a good weekend, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all... looks like you all had a busy week. its been quiet in here this week.
Here's to a good weekend... _holds up coffee cup... _cheers


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It's all hitting at once, Jim! We had people in installing laminate flooring. The salesperson told us it should be done in a day. As we were doing all but my bedroom and the bathrooms (3 bedrooms, living room, kitchen and 2 hallways, plus several closets), I had my doubts. We had to remove stuff from all the rooms, other than the large furniture. Most of it ended up in my bedroom, covering my bed, floor, closet, etc! They started on Monday and finished on Thursday evening, and that included a late night (10:00) Tuesday. The microwave was in the laundry room under/behind a lot of other stuff crammed in there. We ended up having to buy lunch a couple of days and going out to dinner at least one night because of the inconveniences. It's done now. The floors look great! We're still setting things back up ...

At the same time, the shed kit I had ordered almost a month earlier finally showed up. It's still sitting in the driveway, a large (4x8 package about 18" high on a pallet). I was planning on my (20 year old) grandson and I setting it up. However, first I need to do some tree cutting I'd been putting off until the weather cooled of. Started that after the rains left, but have a good bit left to do. I didn't want to build the shed and drop a tree on it! Bad enough I have to avoid the swing set ... Suddenly my grandson decides he wants to do something with his life (other than playing video games 24/7 in our spare bedroom. He's started the process to join the armed service. I don't know how much longer I'll have my helper available ... Too much to do, not enough time and resources ... <sigh>

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## HOBOcs

LOL.... sorry Mark. Life sure gets in the way.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Very wet after a couple of hot days, hope you're having a fine weekend.

Evening Mark, 
What a time you've had, hope you get your shed done before grandson leaves.

I've been thinking of getting new carpet in the lounge & new flooring in kitchen & laundry 
as well as updating my 60 year old kitchen, but not looking forward to weeks of disruption,
I'll be waiting until the new year at least.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

I've got a bit of a reprieve on my grandson, he failed the entrance test. He can take it again in 30 days ...
I know exactly what you mean, Yvonne! It is quite an upheaval!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Sorry your grandson has to try again, but it gives you more time.

I've got to get my daughter to put her stuff in storage so I can put stuff from kitchen etc into spare room first.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Getting off to a slow start on the shed. Weather and additional resources, time and daylight ... Finally started putting down a gravel base to build on. A bit frustrating ...


----------



## hewee

Hello


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey stranger! How goes?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
You've made a start that's the main thing. 

Hi Harry, 
good to see you pop in, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Yeah, I've got the floor done. Starting on the walls here shortly ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
That's good progress.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all. 
Hi Harry!!!!
Hey Mark - I hope you have help.
Yvonne I hope all is well in your area


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Yes thank goodness, we are just in outer Melbourne suburbs & not close to bush fire areas.

Have a good one.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Ive smashed the interview - forgot about being nervous and being myself talking and got to trial working in school next week so Im pretty nervous but surely banana and some coffee would help me to get through it. Thinking forward to the big 30th birthday on two week time. Crickey, I'll be in OAP in no time.


----------



## ymfoster

Congratulations Robbie, 

That's a great early birthday present, 
you'll be more relaxed each as day goes by.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Well, I'm working around the weather now. I do have the four walls standing, though I need to drive a lot of nails and screws to secure them yet ... 

Jim, I still have the use of my 20-year old grandson for the heavy lifting. I've tried to let him hammer or drive screws, but I don't think I have the patience I used to have ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
sounds like you will be done before the snow starts falling.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - its a "Black Friday"
YM - looks like you'll have to bake a special cake for CCM - all the best Robbie
The last one looked so good ... i think I ate most of it.
YM - looks like the golf "Presidents Cup" is being held in Melbourne (early December)- I'll be watching

Happy US Thanksgiving Mark - hope all is ok with you these days - don't work too hard.
...I just opened a "fortune cookie" tonight at dinner (we ordered in)
_"It is quality rather than quantity that matters. Do a good job."_

Since the time change here, it dark by 5pm... getting cooler but no 4 letter white stuff yet. Just finished raking the leaves for another fall. Ready to hibernate now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks

Mornin' Yvonne.

Well, it is mostly built now. I just need to put the trim on and paint it. The roof has tar paper on it, need to shingle it now. At least it should be mostly waterproof. It's supposed to rain again tomorrow. It's been about every third day ...
We don't really get much snow here. More rain and ice ... Still too warm for ice, though.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Sounds like your eyes were bigger than your stomach. 
Summer has just started here & it still feels like Winter.

Evening Mark, 
Hope you get the shingles on before it rains too much.

Here's another cake to share, leave some for Robbie.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I did get the shingles on, though I need to trim the edges and put on the trim, then paint, but it is waterproof! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
That's good progress, I have a little painting to do also on a small side fence about 5' X 5',
it's warming up now & 37 C forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Not a lot of progress. It's been rainy and cold. I did some caulking the other day, but it was too cold to do so yesterday. Maybe today. Then I can prime the bare wood and, finally, paint it! I've started storing stuff in it already, so that's a good thing! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks,

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear you're getting use out of it already,
sounds like it could be finished by Christmas, hope the weather warms a bit for you.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.
Mark congrats on the shingling that's the hard part (IMO). I did a 5 sided "Cabana" this summer with a little help from my son-in-law (he's a firefighter), I hate climbing the ladder and my knees are shot - so up he went. 

YM I've been watching the "Presidents Cup" from the Royal Melbourne Golf Club. It looks just a bit little cool.. players are wearing sweaters although the spectators are all in shorts (tough crowd)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Glad you're enjoying the golf, it has been a bit cool here but will be warming up a bit more next week.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

The trial work went really well, Unfortunately they cant recruit me because one of student has left school and there is no funding available for new staff so they will put me in hold till they needed me. Anyway I will keep searching for new job instead and never know I may laid on IT Career that I have been dreaming for long time. 

Thanks for the carrot cake, They are very tasty. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Still awaiting a warm enough day to paint. When it's warm, it's raining. Then it cools off and the sun comes out. It was barely over freezing here most of the day. Should warm up a bit in the next couple ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Sorry to hear the dissappointing news on the new job,

I hope you are able to find a job soon.

Evening Mark, 
It's too warm here today with mid 40C forecast, then a cooler weekend thank goodness.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Love you Yvonne and Griz. Hope most of my TSGer friends are ok as I'm shocked to hear that my friend passed away from other forum and she was only before 70. So I havent hear long time from Hewee, Hope he's doing ok and nothing too silly, i hope?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks. 

Hi Robbie, 

Love you too, it's sad when friends pass away, my Mum went at 58 far too early.

Harry said hello about a month back, I don't think he's able to do much these days since his stroke.

I hope you have an enjoyable Christmas.


----------



## HOBOcs

Just stopping in for a warm cup of coffee and to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas!

It looks like it will be a green Christmas here. It has warmed up a bit but still too cold (hovering around 0c) to do anything meaningful outside except walk the "Grand Dogs". Hope you get that painting done Mark!


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Jim, 

Hope you have a lovely day also, not too hot here thank goodness, good for the roast.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Have a lovely Christmas Day, ours was.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Very happy Christmas to you all. There's few good shows on christmas day but otherwise had a good christmas meal and unwrapping presents, the best gift I could I get is flavoured coffee syrup - Vanilla, Peppermint, Armetto and Cinammon. So I will try these sometime this week.

It's been frusting week as I have lots of free time and sorted most of the room, as Im quite a hoarder for long time but finally sorted the statement that I've been keeping in box for long time and shredded bank statements since 2015. I aware that to keep the bank statement for 2 years but mum suggesting 3-6 years but sister told me just 6 month should be enough because there online available when I need to print but for due for job searching - some of them need statement from last 2 month proof.

Also I want to sort out Photobucket as they put on large limitation since using them, Discovered the forgotten images that I haven't got on computer especially Nana on christmas time, and it was difficult to sort out photobucket because of grey out preview thumbnails but I just purchased to view features better but still the same and complained to Photobucket and they said they having issue on their service, and yesterday, just about to log in photobucket but Photobucket's completely down for long time and discovered it's been week downtime they had. So I will wait till they resumed service and then transfer everything to Google Photos, not sure if it'll work with the forums but just experimenting with it and then I will request refund and close Photobucket Account after that.

Otherwise - Here's two recused Romanian dogs - Snowy on sofa and Winter on floor enjoying the Christmas time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and Santa gave them everything they wanted! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie,

Your coffee syrup sounds yummy.
Good to get your documents sorted, I have to sort mine also, & my daughter is a hoarder & I can't get to my things in the spare room.

Love the photo of the dogs, they're beauties.

Evening Mark, 

Yes Santa was good this year, hope it was likewise for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy New Year one and all!!! May this year surpass all previous years in health, wealth and wisdom!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hapy New Year Mark, & all the best for the New Year also.


----------



## RT

Howdy Folks!

Looking back over at the last several posts or so, I'm kinda jealous of the projects youse folks have started and are working at towards completion... I tell ya some days it seems there are too many things that need to be done I don't even know where to start, much less finish.

Too often I attempt stuff but recoil with the thought - "Damn! I can't do *that* anymore!"
More often I'll just look at something and think "I *can* do that, just take a few minutes..." hmm... it's the starting part that bogs me down some times...

_Hey Ho..._and so it goes.

Wishing you all a splendid day, and the strength to do what needs to be done!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

I know what you mean,
I have so many things to be done & don't have so much energy anymore, 
yes getting started is also a problem.


----------



## RT

Howdy again folks, but especially to Yvonne @ymfoster
because of the wildfires there, I'm hoping you and yours are safe!

Watching some news earlier, the fires were described as "apocalyptic" which a rather dreadful and scary scenario if you're anywhere near it! Looking back a few pages here, I didn't see that anyone (even you!) has mentioned it...
It surely must be on your mind, and surely resulted in devastation of the a large portion of the awesome outback, evacuations of some towns...
and looking at this map, I see Melbourne may be indeed affected.

Just wishing you to be safe and sound.
:barefoot:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RT, 

Yes the fires are catastophic with lives & many homes lost along the eastern coastal areas as well as at least half the wildlife & a lot of livestock, a lot of dead birds along the beaches also.
They've had to evacuate most of the homes with thousands on the beaches being shipped & flown by helicopter to southern Victoria.
Some of Melbourne's outer suburbs also affected, we've only had the smoke here & quite safe in inner suburbs.

Saw a big transport of hay going up the highway to feed cattle that have survived, it was bad enough with the drought for them before the fires.

Still a number of people missing, some stayed back to try to protect their houses, but with flames coming at 30 kms an hour you can't escape, even in cars if left too late;
the roads were crawling along & service stations running out of petrol as people travelled hundreds of kms south, also holiday makers with caravans.

I believe some fires were started by one of the fire recruits also. 

They'll need an enormous amount of aid & it will take many years to recover from the devastation.


----------



## HOBOcs

We see the news constantly ...glad you are safe.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Jim, 

They're saying half a billion in wildlife lost also.


----------



## HOBOcs

Fires are top news stories here. Top stories on the weather channels as well.. heat and climate change. Just saw a report of some woman taking in a caring for animals. About a third of Kangaroo Island has been burnt, including much of the Flinders Chase National Park. Article but I'm sure you are acutely aware. What a shame......

_*https://people.com/pets/thousands-koalas-dead-australia-wildfires-kangaroo-island/*_


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Stay safe, dear lady!


----------



## ymfoster

Yes Jim, our news is full of damage reports & more warnings & we still have months of hot weather to come.

Morning Mark, 
Thanks, luckily I'm not in a danger area.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Howdy everyone. 

Suppose the hoarder status would be disappear soon as my family decided to move house because of problem with business opposite gathering the dust around house, so my family decided to do the move, so that forcing me to do the de-hoarding but i;; beard with it.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Yes it usually comes to that eventually, 
the same will happen to my daughter when I need a place without so much upkeep;
she's already got a large garage & a storage unit full & has enough to fill two more !


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks! Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## RT

I'll give y'all a Laurel, and Hardy handshake here no matter your time zone, or how much caffeine your cup has 

About have a pasta dish that could have been made in under an hour...but I procrastinated and made it slow, so that the flavors were infused....
yeah, that's it, I infused it.
Or I could park the whole thing in the fridge for further infusment, and have dinner for breakfast.

lemme explain..
That here is a virtual coffee shop, _N'est-ce pas?_ (is it not?) so I had this coffee that claims to have extra caffeine, and while I love coffee, too much caffeine makes me jittery and post too much.
It was a smooth tasty coffee, not bitter, but the Xtra caffeine makes me wanna type too many words.

So, with respect to all, I bid you a good morning, and in case I don't see ya soon... 
Good afternoon, good evening, and/or good night!


----------



## HOBOcs

LOL RT.... I think you should consider cutting back ...just a wee bit.

Evening all. We just got dumped on with about 6 inches of that white !2#$...(four letter word) you fill in the blanks (Sn**). I've been out shoveling for the last hour. Its stopped falling and the temps not bad now.. making for a nice winter night.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
I'll put another pot on for those up for it...


----------



## RT

Howdy folks...
Jim we haven't seen any of that 4 letter stuff here yet, the month has been rather mild, though wet...til now.
A blast of winter now seems like a cruel blow, having teased us with open window weather.
And it looks to be sunny with clear blue skies, but suddenly too cold.
Temps were near 70F two days ago, now struggling to get out the 30's F, and the wind chill too.
Teens expected overnight, brrr!



HOBOcs said:


> LOL RT.... I think you should consider cutting back ...just a wee bit.


If you're gonna put another pot on, Jim, make mine decaff, thank ye kindly


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, RT & Jim, 

Sounds like coffee has been on the menu there. 

We've had some good rain & large hailstones, but not enough to quell all the fires as yet.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, we are having a long weekend for Australia


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.
Have a good weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Jim, 

Evening Mark, 
Our heatwave ended last night thank goodness, 
lovely mid twenties today.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We had a nice fine weekend thanks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all! (I know it was yesterday for you, Yvonne!)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks I had a good hump day, we had very welcome rain on Tuesday that helped quell a lot of the fires but still need more.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

We've had our fair share of rain lately, and part of someone else's share, I believe ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

we're getting some of yours now with a bit of thunder thrown in.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - just dropping in to see whats happening


----------



## RT

Howdy Jim, Mark, and all...
esp to Yvonne who remains in the light at the same time most every else who lives this side of the equator remains in the dark


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
nothing exciting happening here. 

Hi RT, 
Hope you have some light by now, we're heading towards dusk now.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All... its March and its warming up here a bit that four letter white stuff from last weeks dumping is melting away with the rain this week.
Yvonne.. might be time to get some seeds started indoors.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Weird, warm winter here. I think winter was actually on a Thursday this year ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Hey Mark... I think I would agree with you... Thursdays are winter... by the weekend things warm up.
Lots of tornadoes reported this week .. nowhere near us thank goodness.

_Its always about the weather_


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
It's cooling down here & some welcome rain also.

Morning Mark, 
time to give the roses a light prune here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Saturday Morning all - Evening YM
Well we're back into a cold spell -10C but bright sunny morning (crisp). Most of the 4 letter stuff has melted. Fields are looking very muddy. Going up to 10+C tomorrow, temps going up/down like a yo-yo.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Jim, 
Takes a while for Spring to warm up there, we are cooling down slowly here, 23C today & a bit of sunshine, 
nice for a bit of gardening.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone is healthy and safe!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Well the Grand Prix has been cancelled here, but a bit late for those who have already travelled here & queing for tickets this morning.


----------



## RT

Morning folks!
...or what ever 

Coffee comment here, I bought some regular coffee and some some labeled "half-caff" (reduced caffeine)... so if I use a scoop of each it's caff is only reduced by 3/4ths.
Hmm.. shoudda bought regular and De-caff, made my own "half- caff"

I sometimes like a coffee in the evening, but don't need the caffeine, _itaffects some peoplebut doesn'tbotherme atall...._


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Hope you've got your coffee sorted now, I don't drink much coffee, mostly tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


RT said:


> I bought some regular coffee and some some labeled "half-caff" (reduced caffeine)... so if I use a scoop of each it's caff is only reduced by 3/4ths.


Actually, Randy, the "caff" is only reduced by 1/4. ;-)

Hope everyone is staying healthy and safe!


----------



## RT

Hiya folks, hoping y'all are safe and sound!



Gr3iz said:


> Actually, Randy, the "caff" is only reduced by 1/4. ;-)


You were supposed to "read between the lines" and extrapolate the math...
OH! I think you did that!

Well, I raise a cup of Earl Grey tea (hot) in your general direction, Sir!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks,

Evening Mark, 
just getting over a cold my daughter generously shared. 

Hi RT, 
hope we haven't put you off your coffee.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi All...getting scary out there. hope you all are safe. I'm working from home (as is normal for me) and limiting my visits to customers sites since Monday. I'm doing a lot of remote support as businesses try to figure out this new work from home model. Internet, document sharing and remote security are new concepts some businesses are now forced to consider.
Its Saturday night and I'm still working. Coffee & the internet keeps me going.
Stay Safe


----------



## Cookiegal

For anyone who doesn't notice the banner or read the Site Help, Feedback and Announcements forum you may be interested in joining a live chat this Wednesday March 25th.:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/live-chat-wednesday-march-25-2020.1241905/#post-9685459


----------



## RT

Hi folks!

The chat sounds cool, but I'll thank Mike for including a time zone link in his post.
And that's for esp for you, Yvonne


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Do we need to bake a virtual cake for this chat room for this Wednesday tonight? -Mre work for us.

Shame about the virus news going around, I'm not allowed to go out till it's essential to do so, like food essential, job and etc. My friend bit disappointed that her birthday plan has changed but I told her we could do bbq party when it's all over. 

I'm just looking at alternative for my own business - Hobbs Computer Repair as I noticed there's support needed for the people and no time to come round on these, I sold the old toshiba laptop and trade for newer model, Asus as I'm working on website design for sport awards. 

Also my dad thinking of letting me having his Mac 2019 desktop PC, it's not same as Windows and quite tricky, ended up using the remote to my windows laptop


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. Happy Hump Day!

Mornin' Yvonne. Hope your cold is on its way out! My grandkids are usually equally generous! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Thanks for thinking of me RT but I had an appointment to go to.

Hi Robbie, 
my sister in law had to cancel her 90th birthday party also.

Hope you sort out your compter so you can do your work at home;
my daughter is now working at home for her university library & they've supplied her with a computer, so there are two of us in the same room now.

Morning Mark, 
yes thanks, over the cold now & staying home except for necessities.

Hope everyone stays healthy & safe.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne. Glad to hear you are well!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
lots of restrictions here now, so just consulting doctor over the phone for scripts etc.
doing a few exercises at home.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Staying indoors... Staying safe 
Hope you are too!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
just had my outing for the week, a visit to the chiropractor, 
trying to behave.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Mostly home myself. I venture out to a food store once or twice a week, but other than that, just trying to amuse myself here ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
yes, like you just once or twice a week, although my daughter does the bigger shopping.

Did a little bit of tidying up in the garden this week.


----------



## RT

'Evening folks, and G'mornin' Yvonne...

These days it seems like an opportunity to clean out the freezer.
The top third of my small chest freezer is still worth using or keeping...

but there are things that lurk in the depths...I dunno about...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

I ned to do that too, mine's a top load freezer & things lurk at the back of mine.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good morrow Yvonne. 

I should probably cycle through some of the stuff in the freezers, too ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes we tend to forget it a times.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi everyone, missing Techguyers 

git myself a new iPad - brilliant if I didn’t go out much because of covid-19 lockdown and playing game that’s compaitable. Got to love Fireproof Games The Room but not for person who can’t handle sinister things.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
having fun with your new ipad, 

I play a few microsoft card games to fill in time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. Happy Hump Day!

Mornin' Yvonne. I'm with you. I mostly play the Microsoft Mahjong games ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hope you have a good Easter despite restrictions.

Evening Mark, 

Yes I tend to waste time playing when I could be doing chores.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone had a good Easter!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
yes we had a quiet Easter like everyone else I guess.

Nice fine few days here so I mowed the lawn yesterday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I actually mowed the front yard yesterday myself! It's been years since I've had to, first my son, then my oldest grandson did it for years. It needed it and g'son wasn't home, so ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

My back lawn needs doing also, but twice as big, will have to show my daughter how to manage the electric mower.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day all!

Grandson has returned home. I'll get him on the back yard when the rain stops and it dries out. Ours is battery powered. I had to get a spare battery so he could do the whole thing in one day ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

That was good timing, 
mine has a 20 mtr extension cord that I hook around my neck & guide with my other hand,
the mower is very light but the battery ones would be much better.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Once the rain stops, and things dry out again, I'll get him started on the back yard, now that he's home again.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We had rain overnight, now sunny with clouds here & there,
maybe I'll have the energy to do mine today. 


PS All done.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

How are you all doing, I’m working for few days before going in furloughed for few weeks with full pay, that virus is nasty and hope it will be gone soon. Hope everyone’s doing well.

My crazy friend are doing Brave the Shave for raising money for the cancer. I thought he is crazy and then I realised I lost really good friends in here such as Sweet Bea and Sooky Lu, along with some friends I forgotten that they have battled with cancer. So I’m thinking of signing up, what you all think of that?


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good morning everyone! 

Lets start the day on a positive note. I have coffee and offering it virtually if I could. I cant think of another great way to start the day!


----------



## RT

CrazyComputerMan said:


> ~~~
> and then I realised I lost really good friends in here such as Sweet Bea and Sooky Lu, along with some friends I forgotten that they have battled with cancer. So I'm thinking of signing up, what you all think of that?


I'll tell what I think of that, my young friend...
I think you have a heart, as big as all countries combined!
So proud of you! 

Don't forget Robert, a long time ago you once called me "Dad..."
so you are now getting a virtual hug


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

That would be a great gesture for lost friends remembered, 
you could choose to do that or make a donation to the foundation otherwise.
lovely to remember loved ones either way. 

Welcome to the coffee shop Tina, 
& thanks for the coffee.

Hi RT, 

Lovely response for Robbie, 
have a great day.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Virtual hugs to all. Just keep packing all thing because I’m being furloughed for a while while this paramedic has finished. Something to do 

have a great day


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Robbie,
> 
> That would be a great gesture for lost friends remembered,
> you could choose to do that or make a donation to the foundation otherwise.
> lovely to remember loved ones either way.
> 
> Welcome to the coffee shop Tina,
> & thanks for the coffee.
> 
> Hi RT,
> 
> Lovely response for Robbie,
> have a great day.


Thank you. I a glad to be part of this forum. You have a nice day as well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Good to see some new blood! Hey Tina!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning everyone! Here is a cup of coffee this morning to enjoy☕


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> Mornin' Yvonne.
> 
> Good to see some new blood! Hey Tina!


Thank You for your warm welcome Gr3iz


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Tina, Im Robert. and everyone here call me CCM.


----------



## Professionalgirl

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Thanks Tina, Im Robert. and everyone here call me CCM.


Nice to meet you CCM


----------



## RT

G'Morning, all you Folks out there....

And G'Evenin' (or G'Night Yvonne 

Tina brought a cup o Joe, so thank you! 

But it seems it's one of those days when ya get up, then realize.... just a few more minutes back to bed would be just the thing, it's not _really_ time to get up after a restless night...
But the traffic noise from all the folks supposedly quarantined keeps me awake.

Oh, well... sally forth and so on, it does promise to be a nice day weather-wise here. 
Hoping a nice day for all you Folks out there, too


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Im Robert. and everyone here call me CCM


Except me, you'll always be my Robbie. 😉


----------



## RT

Doesn't CCM mean 'Robert' or 'Robbie' in some translated language?
Don't think I've called him CCM since the Berlin Wall fell...


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> G'Morning, all you Folks out there....
> 
> And G'Evenin' (or G'Night Yvonne
> 
> Tina brought a cup o Joe, so thank you!
> 
> But it seems it's one of those days when ya get up, then realize.... just a few more minutes back to bed would be just the thing, it's not _really_ time to get up after a restless night...
> But the traffic noise from all the folks supposedly quarantined keeps me awake.
> 
> Oh, well... sally forth and so on, it does promise to be a nice day weather-wise here.
> Hoping a nice day for all you Folks out there, too


Thank You RT.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, Mark, Tina, Robbie & Cookiegal ! 

Thanks for the coffee Tina, 

It's turned to Winter here, downpours, hail, and snow on the hills!
coldest May day since 1960.

Here's something to go with the coffee.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And this is why your are the best. Earlier the week, I baked rhubarb and almond frangipane tart and it was sooo good, we served it warm with custard.

my aim for the today is get more packing done and start on doing wardrobe, it's like Narnia wardrobe but without lion and witch.

plus I have brought some decaf tea as wanting to change lifestyle, but forgotten we got loads of unused coffee, loose tea and earl greys in the cupboard that my mum bragging to use them up. Opppies


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

RT said:


> Doesn't CCM mean 'Robert' or 'Robbie' in some translated language?
> Don't think I've called him CCM since the Berlin Wall fell...


Hannab called me Robster and lately my friends are calling me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi RT, Mark, Tina, Robbie & Cookiegal !
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Tina,
> 
> It's turned to Winter here, downpours, hail, and snow on the hills!
> coldest May day since 1960.
> 
> Here's something to go with the coffee.
> View attachment 276447


Thanks for the cookies ymfoster. Your very welcome to have a cup of coffee anytime you need a pick me up to start your day right. Your cookies look scrumptious!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Supposed to be sunny and warm here today. Your kind of weather, Tina. Me, I prefer cloud cover. Me and the sun don't get along too well ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Yvonne. Those cookies look real good. 

Whenever I think of CCM I think of bicycles. 

We're in for a nice, sunny and warm day here to which will help to melt the snow I still have in my yard. I'm going to go for a few walks today to take advantage of it.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Cookiegal said:


> Whenever I think of CCM I think of bicycles.


I realised that when I googled CCM bicycles. Made me chuckle. Enjoy your walk, been helping dog walking with dad and Snowy have broke the retracable leads as he gnawed the lead - I repaired the first one because we had this lead for long time since we had the Jill dog (im not sure if I mentioned here before) and it works like a treat - Then two later Snowy take advantage and got too excited and running and broke the whole retracable unit. Replaced with similar one and he gnawled it when i wasnt looking and then tied up - He took advantage again and the wire is inside the unit so it wont be pointless to repair it again as we need to find a stromger and lead that Snowy wont gnawled it - I might get him unicorn dog leads - He hates the unicorn plush that I won in Blackpool.


----------



## Cookiegal

I remember you talking about Jill Robbie.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Glad you liked the cookies, 

That rhubarb & almond frangipani tart does sound yummy Robbie. 
Snowy is being very mischievous, you'll have to get a chain instead. 
I have loose leaf tea & coffee not being used much since I changed to tea bags. 

Thanks Tina, I'll know where to go for coffee then thanks.

Enjoy your walks Cookiegal, a bit chilly & wet here today to go for a walk.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

We used the long thick lead, had to wind them up using yours arms, but dog is easy to manage.








As can see Winter and Snowy are happy, but I know Snowy will be always up to trouble anytime.
I'll post photo of rhubarb and almond tart later on and share with online buddies.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

By the time everyone sees this, Happy Hump Day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Winter & Snowy look very happy.

Evening Mark, 
Have a great day, beautiful & sunny here today.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thank you Yvonne, Winter doesn't usually step on the gym equipment on park but have trained her to do with few treat, so she finally got on it but she dislike when Snowy show her who's the boss.


----------



## RT

Hello all you Folks out there! 


Gr3iz said:


> By the time everyone sees this, Happy Hump Day!


And now we call it just Day.
or Night.
Whatever...


Lovely dogs Robster!

Wondering if the only safe spontaneous hugs these days come from furry pets?

We once had an aquarium, and while soothing to observe, the occupants weren't exactly big on hugs.
Hard to tell if they were even making eye contact, even when called by name 

Yeah, but hope y'all are safe and and sound worldwide...
and aren't you glad this coffee shop is on the street where you live?


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Winter looks like top dog there, & Snowy doesn't want to be lft out.

Hi RT, 
We just had them showing robot pets at an old peoples home, they were lap size & very furry making movements & noises to comfort the folks who were really enjoying them, guess they had dementia.
Yes it's great we can pop into our coffee shop anytime. 

Evening Mark, 
Hope you're keeping yourself amused.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

The other way around, Yvonne - Winter can do but Snowy keeps lepting there, Winter is too kind to Snowy because if she does, Snowy can play tough with her which she doesn't like and would bark her to shut up.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good even'ing Yvonne.

I'm starting to get so used to staying home that I don't even want to go out to the store! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
It's easy to get confused when they are so alike. 

Evening Mark, 
We're allowed to have a couple of visitors now, so dropped in to give my SIL some flowers for her 90th birthday, they had to cancel their plans for a family celebration.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## RT

Greetings to friends near and far!

It's been awhile since I've enjoyed a cup of hot tea, but it's high time.
For me, the usually cool weather - not to mention it's been rather cool, damp, dark and gloomy this week - I kinda like it though) this will have something I haven't in a long while...

Earl Grey tea, hot.
With a wee touch of honey.

I suppose watching all those Star Trek TNG reruns has something to do with it, though Picard eschews the honey.
And will no doubt have a little sweet bite to go with it.
It'll be comforting, esp if a gentle thunder shower rolls through, as predicted.

Hope you all can find a wee bit of comfort where ever you are!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Have a good weekend.

Hi RT, 

Nice to have a cup of Earl Grey when you need warming up;
quite cool here too, think I'll have English Breakfast.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Miss drinking earl grey, I’ll buy some tomorrow.

still packing for moving house, I decided to let my sister to have big room and trying to downsize the stuffs I have.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## RT

Well, greetings from the middle of the night here, even as it approaches dawn!

Sometimes I can't get my sleeping done during the night, get turned upside down, have to work at breaking that cycle  

Yvonne, it must be early evening for you, as of this post, the Time Zone says... 
and mid morning for others...

Robbie, my sympathies...moving sucks!
I think I once lost a family member during a move...
Been here, accumulating memories and so much stuff for ~28 years I couldn't begin to sort through it all 

Well, be it the start of your day or the beginning of your evening, best wishes to you all


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 

Well it's close to midday here now & a beautiful sunny day for my washing.
I've been here 52 years now, plus my daughter also & she's a collector, so we have a large shed & a garage full of stuff, so moving would be a nightmare. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

June has arrived. Let's see what summer brings ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Enjoy your Summer, we've had our coldest start to Winter in about 70 years.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Must be that global warming, eh? ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Yes the warmth is all used up over Summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Someone's been turning the heat up around here lately ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

The only heat being turned up here is the heater, nice sunny day though.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It has been getting quite warm here, but so far it cools off just a bit in the late afternoon. It's been nice sitting outside around 5 or 6 ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
good to see you have been enjoying the sunshine,
we've had a few nice sunny days here also, but quite cool.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thought I have posted here, Hi everyone xx


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
have a good day.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All, hope you all are staying safe.
Just checking in. Morning YM, Hi Mark, CCM


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I don't enjoy the sunshine. I avoid the sunshine! I love overcast days! ;-)

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
yes we're staying safe here & amusing ourselves. 

Morning Mark, 
the chinese migrants here use umbrellas in the sun.


----------



## RT

Hello folks...

How 'bout we take off the masks and share a group hug?

Pretty darn sure we're all safe doing it this way 
_*>hugs<
*_


----------



## bassfisher6522

Hell I'm in.....damn cat has woke me up 3 times in the wee hours of the morning...1 am, 2 am and 3 am....so I'm up with my coffee.

psssttt.....I don't ware a mask!!!!!!!


----------



## RT

Jimbo, clearly cats have a different concept of time than humans, but so do Scarecrows...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Group hugs are fine with me. 

Hi bassfisher, 
you may have to keep the door closed.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Tech Friends! 

Have a cup of folgers with me to start the day.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina, 

Thanks for the coffee, just what I needed.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. I think I'll just stick to the shade, or stay indoors ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

whatever you're comfortable with


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good morning


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> Thanks for the coffee, just what I needed.


Your welcome


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all ...and a big welcome to the newbies!!!
Morning YM and Hi to RT & Mark!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina & Jim, 

have a good one.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Tina & Jim,
> 
> have a good one.


Hi ymfoster and Jim Thank you and have a good morning. Have a good cup of folgers on me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Tech Friends!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Happy birthday Yvonne!!

Hey Tina, Jim!

Hope everyone is having a decent weekend!


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Tina & Jim,
> 
> have a good one.


Happy Birthday! 🎂


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday a day late Yvonne. Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Gr3iz

Day late and a dollar short, again, eh Cookie? ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Evening Mark, 
Thanks for the birthday greetings.

Hi Cookiegal, 
Thanks for the birthday greetings also,
had a nice lunch with my daughter.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning! 

I am full of energy this morning after having a good cup of Folgers. I want to brew a pot for all of us to start our day with a smile.


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Day late and a dollar short, again, eh Cookie?


Better late than never!


----------



## HOBOcs

Cookiegal said:


> Better late than never!


... I'm always Late.. sorry Yvonne. Happy belated Birthday. I hope you had cake!!!!

...and a big "HI" ... to the rest of the Cafe gang


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> ... I'm always Late..


Whuut?
Jim, I thought that was my deal/excuse/reason/standard response  
Well it's good to know great minds think/act alike 

Yvonne, it's about time you started acting your age!
...
So I brought a party mask, instead of a party cake.
I'm pretty sure the mask is not flammable, in case you are near some sort of cake with a plethora incendiary candles...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina & Cookiegal, 

Thanks Jim, 
of course we had some cake. 

Hi RT, 
Thanks for the mask, I think we'll all have to be wearing one soon, 
I am acting my age these days, getting a bit rusty.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Yvonne and everyone else.


----------



## RT

Nice to see you here Karen!
(Alas,the moment has passed)

Methinks the only person I can say good day to at this time is Yvonne, so G'Day! 
Ok, Afternoon if my time clock says so... 

This time is way late at night for regular folks in this hemisphere, but my sleeping habits are irregular and bizarre.
Huh.
I'm getting sleepy just thinking about it...
So it's about 3 AM here, so if you happen to have a cuddly marsupial on deck, send it virtually, and I'll thank you later.

Oh, wait... I have a pillow with a way too big a pillow case... but still I suffer from jet lag, even though I haven't been more than ~5 miles from the house in a month.

Well let that be a testament to your putting up with folks half a world away


----------



## Professionalgirl

Have a cup of Cappuccino and cup cakes on me to energise your day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy and safe 4th to all the 'Mericans!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Cookiegal, 

G'Day RT, 

I was up 'til 2am last night watching a film with John Travolta called 'Blow out', didn't like the ending.

Hi Tina, 

Thanks for the coffee & cup cakes. 

Evening Mark, 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Mighty noisy outside tonight! Considering they are illegal in this county, it seems like about a quarter of my neighbors are shooting off fireworks! I look outside and there's a big cloud of gunpowder smoke floating up the street ... <sigh> The dog hates it as much as, if not more than, I do!


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi back at ya Yvonne.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Professionalgirl for the lovely coffee and cupcakes, Just what I needed for buzz. Packing up almost everything for the house move. As I will be moving in the small bedroom and I’m starting to look at StudyBed which ablility to transform from bed to computer desk. Pretty cool.


----------



## RT

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Packing up almost everything for the house move.


 Robbie, moving house sure is a pain, in the back, the arms and the arse! 

But isn't it nice to know you have freinds to offer you coffee , tea, and sweet treats to get you up and get the job done!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I know what you mean about fireworks & animals,
we also get them when other nationalities celebrate their occasions. 

Hi Cookiegal, 

Hope the move goes well Robbie, 
the StudyBed sounds like a space saver.

Hi RT.


----------



## RT

Hey Yvonne, and all you other folks out there!

I get so mad at myself, sometimes I just can't seem to get my sleeping done at night,
even if taking that green pill...
Worry about stuff that affects the world, 
and of course, selfishly - that what affects me directly, and those I love.
Like we all do, you all must admit that, or I'm going to the animal farm 

So I'm aware Yvonne is likely awake when I'm considering I've been up too long.
And most folks here are sleeping soundly at this hour. 

In any case, wishing you all a safe and happy day, or pleasant dreams, as the case may be


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Yvonne and company.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
I can understand you being concerned about things, but don't let affect your health. 

Hi Karen. 

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Yvonne.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.



RT said:


> Like we all do, you all must admit that, or I'm going to the animal farm


I would've figured the funny farm, Randy ... ;-) Y'know, basket weaving, hair braiding, lightning bug lanterns ... White rabbits with their watches in their waistcoats ... Flying carpets and Great Caesar's ghost ... Abominable snowmen ... Nessie winking at George Washington ... hehe/haha/hoho


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Karen, 

Good evening Mark, 
I think we all need to visit the funny farm to brighten these days.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

And, another week begins, just like the old one ended ...


----------



## RT

They let me out for a short while to say "HI" to all you folks 'round here...

So "Howdy!"


Gr3iz said:


> hehe/haha/hoho


Just glad I serve to amuse, Mark! 

But I think I prefer Yvonne's response


ymfoster said:


> I think we all need to visit the funny farm to brighten these days.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Karen. 

Evening Mark, 
Nice sunshine here today but not for long.

Hi RT, 
Glad you liked my suggestion.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks.

Good night Yvonne.

Bloody hot and humid around here. A normal Memphis summer ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi y'all.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks, hope all is well with you'uns 


ymfoster said:


> Hi RT,
> Glad you liked my suggestion.


See you there, Sweetie! 



Gr3iz said:


> Bloody hot and humid around here. A normal Memphis summer ... <sigh>


Same here.
Hot enough to make me want get on the roof with a bucket of tar, then ya gotta remember that one girl that gave you the really cold shoulder.... at that point you know you've got heat stroke.

I don't even go to the mailbox til way after sunset.

But it's funny, during the cold Winter months - if your heating breaks down -
Folks here will have pity and say to repairman "Would you like to have a coffee to warm up?"
But in the Summer folks say "I want this fixed *NOW* goddamit!"

So


Cookiegal said:


> Hi y'all.


Hi Karen! Since you spelt "y'all" just right, 
How's your ailing AC holding up?


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> How's your ailing AC holding up?


It's actually working quite well since they topped it off with gas (for the benefit of others the leak can't be fixed so it was either replace the coils or buy a new unit and I chose the latter) and thank goodness because we've had several heat waves this summer. We're in the middle of one right now as well, it's always hot and humid. I don't leave the house unless I absolutely have to. They are installing the new one next week.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> they topped it off with gas


Yup. That's what works many times, and as long as you and Brandy are cool right now 

Heat index here has been 100+(F) for several days, and more to come.

This being a virtual coffee shoppe, I'm considering an iced coffee.
But iced tea (not too sweet) works as well


Cheers all, be cool


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Heat index here has been 100+(F) for several days, and more to come.


Today it's only 90F with the heat index but tomorrow they say it will be 102F.


----------



## RT

In spite of global warming, heat waves all around, and a pandemic, the only safe place to cool off right now is Antarctica, but I reckon that's off limits.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Another weekend come and gone ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hope you're keeping cool over there, 

Morning Mark, 

using the heater more these days, a wet week ahead.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hi Cookiegal,
> 
> G'Day RT,
> 
> I was up 'til 2am last night watching a film with John Travolta called 'Blow out', didn't like the ending.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> Thanks for the coffee & cup cakes.
> 
> Evening Mark,
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Hi Ymfoster, Good Morning! 

You just reminded me of the handsome guy John Travolta. I just watched Urban Cowboy last night starring Debra Winger and John Travolta. The two of them made a great couple and the acting was very nicely done. It's one of my favorites!! I enjoy anything that John Travolta appears in.

Here is another cup of coffee and some french toast with the complimentary of strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus

Bout 70F here today oceanside in eastport,maine. Perfect weather!


----------



## RT

Howdy folks, and you know who you all are

Or should I've said y'all?  )


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning RT 

Have some coffee on me this morning.


----------



## RT

Thanks Tina! I'm a bit jealous of that French toast you posted.
Been craving it off and on, my results are "variable."

And I'll just say 'Morning' to all,
can't say it's a good one here, but it is morning!

Evening to Yvonne!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
That french toast looks yummy & the coffee was lovely, 
I don't know how many times I've watched Grease but still enjoy all the songs.

Lovely view of Eastport Joseph. 

Howdy RT, 
very overcast here & now we have to wear facemarks in public.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We've been on the face mask deal for a couple of weeks now. I hate 'em! 
Bloody hot here! And humid!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> I don't frequent the TSG Cafe often, but I do drink a lot of coffee.
> And I just read this:
> 
> * Fresh grounds for coffee: Study shows it may boost longevity *
> 
> https://www.daytondailynews.com/new...s-may-boost-longevity/CdpAhV9PK7OpmMAglWN0FJ/


I agree totally Johnny. Not only does coffee "boost longevity" it assist with a sharp mind with full concentration on your work and boost your perceptions and places your mind on high alert. I also believe that coffee can boost your immunity, intelligence levels and articulacy.

I drank coffee when attending online college and I received high honors for well written essays and positive feedback from professors who indicated that "I did a phenomenal job on my assignments with due diligence".

However, based on my personal experience coffee is not good if consumed heavily. Heavy consumption of coffee can lead to the jitters and hyperactivity! I would not overdo it's consumption. I believe that consuming too much coffee can lead to inattention with adverse effects if consumed in large quantities. I only consume one or two cups of coffee in the morning to start the day. Those who consume more than that may or may not be overdoing it depending on the individual as tolerance for consumption varies in each individual.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!

Ya know that ol' saying "A sunshine shower won't last half an hour?"
Uh, I beg to differ!

For much longer than than a half hour, surprisingly hard rain fell while the sun did shine the whole time!  
'Twas not a real storm upon me, but thunder was heard, and rained hard enough to see runoff...
but it was kinda cool to see the rain and sun glinting together.
Seemed like it was the perfect conditions for a rainbow as the shower faded, but I reckon wasn't in the exact right place, the right viewing angle, at the right time for that.

The radar indicated I was on the edge of a strong storm not too far away.
After a long time without rain, just heat and humidity, that was welcomed experience.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Ya know that ol' saying "A sunshine shower won't last half an hour?"
> Uh, I beg to differ!
> 
> For much longer than than a half hour, surprisingly hard rain fell while the sun did shine the whole time!
> 'Twas not a real storm upon me, but thunder was heard, and rained hard enough to see runoff...
> but it was kinda cool to see the rain and sun glinting together.
> Seemed like it was the perfect conditions for a rainbow as the shower faded, but I reckon wasn't in the exact right place, the right viewing angle, at the right time for that.
> 
> The radar indicated I was on the edge of a strong storm not too far away.
> After a long time without rain, just heat and humidity, that was welcomed experience.


Hi RT, I seen dark clouds in my area around noon time and the wind was blowing fiercely and than when it rained it was just a mist. The storms were on and off throughout the evening. It appeared as a big bad storm and turned out to be mild. It was kind of like a tropical rain forest in my area yesterday with the rain as a fine mist but was abundant like as if someone placed a shower cap over a nosel. It rained on and off throughout the night and into the wee morning hours. I think if it doesn't stop there will be a flood somewhere.

I checked the weather channel and learned that there is a tropical depression developing in the Atlantic and I wonder if we are experiencing part of the depression since it seemed like a tropical rainforest to me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning. I know why all of you like to pick on me. It's because ya like me! 

Have a cup of coffee on me this morning.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
The humidity would make the masks even more unbearable.
We are just geting a few sunny days at last.

Hi RT ,
Sounds like you just missed the main storm luckily.

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the coffee, here's some biscuits to go with it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Those sure look like chocolate chip cookies to me. Biscuits are closer to rolls ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

You call them cookies, we call them biscuits in Oz.


----------



## RT

Evening, or whatever 

Biscuits need to considered separate from cookies, depending on your browser.
(sorry Karen, and all others, that was a pitiful joke ) 

yes, _>ahem<_, well it depends on your neck of the woods.
Fries = chips
Chips = crisps
Cookies = biscuits
Crackers = biscuits
Biscuits = scones (sort of)

Did I spell that right?
Dotty and used to joke about a TV ad that pronounced them "Bisk-quwits" something like that 

Just a reminder, we all speak English, but we don't speak the same language 
And Dotty said that, to!


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> The humidity would make the masks even more unbearable.
> We are just geting a few sunny days at last.
> 
> Hi RT ,
> Sounds like you just missed the main storm luckily.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> Thanks for the coffee, here's some biscuits to go with it.
> View attachment 279548


I believe those are soft chocolate chip cookies. I love them! Thank you Ymfoster!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

The cabin fever got to me yesterday. I took a ride out to a local state park and had lunch at a picnic table and took a short walk in the woods. (I can't walk too far before my legs hurt, but it was nice and peaceful in the woods!) None of the grandkids wanted to go with me, so I went by myself. Took the camera and just took off! ;-)


----------



## RT

Good morning, all you folks out there!
and Good night!

Dawn soon arrives here, uh.. nope! Here it comes now, as I type!
and once again I dunno why I sometimes stay up all night... don't accomplish anything in that time.
Watched a couple of movies, is all.


Gr3iz said:


> but it was nice and peaceful in the woods!) None of the grandkids wanted to go with me, so I went by myself.


Hey man, you did something there that makes me jealous... the grandkids would just slow you down 
I crave, but fear a walk in the woods is beyond my legs, feet, hip, ankle abilities nowadays, so you did good.
There are places I want to go to before I check out, , sort of special spots I've considered "mine."
Climb up the rocky creek, see if that special tree is still alive and well.
Slightly off the trail that many, so it seems last time I looked, have trampled, perhaps without the respect I hold.
So it's off the rarely beaten path, which quickly becomes too darn steep for most folks.

Ah, that was then and this is now.....

Weird to say at this AM time, considering a coffee and a nap.

one of those things do not belong!
can you guess which?

I knew that you could 

So again, g'morning folks and g'night Yvonne


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good morning tech friends! 

Have a cup of cappuccino and cream filled donuts on me this morning.


----------



## ymfoster

`Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Coming from English background, anything small sweet flat & crunchie was classed as biscuits,
scones are raised & soft. I realise in America they're called cookies though. 
Hope you had a good nap.

Hi Tina, 
Glad you enjoy them, those donuts look yummy too. 

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear you had a lovely outing & blew away the cobwebs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> `Hi folks,
> 
> Hi RT,
> Coming from English background, anything small sweet flat & crunchie was classed as biscuits,
> scones are raised & soft. I realise in America they're called cookies though.
> Hope you had a good nap.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> Glad you enjoy them, those donuts look yummy too.
> 
> Evening Mark,
> Good to hear you had a lovely outing & blew away the cobwebs.


Good Morning! Help yourself too the donuts and coffee this morning. Enjoy your day!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 
hope you're enjoying your weekend.

Hi Tina, 
thanks Tina I did enjoy a couple, these lock up restrictions are causing a lot of us to put on weight these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Morning Mark, 

have a good day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Another weekend is upon us. For me, however, its just two more days like the last 97 ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope you had a nice weekend,
our last day of sunshine before a week of rain.


----------



## DakBai

Evening everyone, 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Heading into another weekend. It's cooled off a tad, only in the mid 80's ...


----------



## DakBai

School, school, and more school! 
Hope everyone is enjoying their Friday (or Saturday) so far. 
Plan to do something nice this weekend.  Don't know what, yet.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
We're expecting our coldest day this Winter, just when things had been a bit warmer last week.

Hi Dak, 
No school here, we're in lockdown in Melbourne.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Everyone, Have a cup of coffee on me this morning straight from the keurig that I have had for the last few years and still works like new. 

I also have leftover B-Day triple chocolate, super moist from the bakery cupcakes from my six year old granddaughter, Best Friend, and my niece's online webcam party, plus chocolate trio ice cream. There were alot of Birthdays this month among friends and family. The Birthdays are not over for this month. I still have my grandson Conner's B-Day to celebrate as well Wow! lol


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning to you. Am I driving anyone in the forum nuts yet with repetitive good mornings. 

I thought I would throw in a little humor this morning to start the day off right. 

Have another cup of coffee on me.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks

Mornin' Yvonne.

Always good to hear from you, Tina!
Yvonne, throw another log on the fire! ;-)

Memphis is doing a bit of home schooling (my youngest grandkids do it here) and some in school (oldest granddaughter goes to her senior class twice/week). My days are spent reading, working jigsaw puzzles and generally being quiet while I proctor the youngsters ... <sigh>

I'm going to have to find someone to cover me for a couple of hours tomorrow during the TSG game hour! ;-)


----------



## RT

Professionalgirl said:


> Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning to you. Am I driving anyone in the forum nuts yet with repetitive good mornings.
> 
> I thought I would throw in a little humor this morning to start the day off right.
> 
> Have another cup of coffee on me.


I have no idea what you're talking about Tina, and am considering getting a T shirt that says so 
But please keep the coffee coming, and the sweet treats that go so well with a cuppa Joe 

Not in a good mood, the main window AC starting dripping inside, and the attempt to repair by drilling a drain hole out side resulted in:
BRRRRRRDDDP... followed by a lengthy PHSSSSSHHHTssshhh....as the gas line was nicked.  
The Boy was on the outside, drilling, I on the inside when we both shouted and simultaneously exclaimed loudly (_many explicitives deleted here_.)
Which is to say "Oops." To put it mildly.

I'm sure I have something in the cupboard to add to the coffee, and it may require 3+ additions before I figure out it'll be cheaper to replace than repair....
Hey ho...and so it goes...


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about Tina, and am considering getting a T shirt that says so
> But please keep the coffee coming, and the sweet treats that go so well with a cuppa Joe
> 
> Not in a good mood, the main window AC starting dripping inside, and the attempt to repair by drilling a drain hole out side resulted in:
> BRRRRRRDDDP... followed by a lengthy PHSSSSSHHHTssshhh....as the gas line was nicked.
> The Boy was on the outside, drilling, I on the inside when we both shouted and simultaneously exclaimed loudly (_many explicitives deleted here_.)
> Which is to say "Oops." To put it mildly.
> 
> I'm sure I have something in the cupboard to add to the coffee, and it may require 3+ additions before I figure out it'll be cheaper to replace than repair....
> Hey ho...and so it goes...


How about moca topped ice cream with chocolate syrup, whipped cream and cherry on top. I occasionally enjoy sweet coffee with special editions but I mainly keep it simple with just creamer without sugar. 

Yikes to the nick in the gas line!! I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Good evening folks
> 
> Mornin' Yvonne.
> 
> Always good to hear from you, Tina!
> Yvonne, throw another log on the fire! ;-)
> 
> Memphis is doing a bit of home schooling (my youngest grandkids do it here) and some in school (oldest granddaughter goes to her senior class twice/week). My days are spent reading, working jigsaw puzzles and generally being quiet while I proctor the youngsters ... <sigh>
> 
> I'm going to have to find someone to cover me for a couple of hours tomorrow during the TSG game hour! ;-)


Thanks Mark. I enjoy hearing from you as well. I like the tech guy forum where I can discuss advanced tech work with other technicians and advanced tech savvy users.


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Ya know that ol' saying "A sunshine shower won't last half an hour?"
> Uh, I beg to differ!
> 
> For much longer than than a half hour, surprisingly hard rain fell while the sun did shine the whole time!
> 'Twas not a real storm upon me, but thunder was heard, and rained hard enough to see runoff...
> but it was kinda cool to see the rain and sun glinting together.
> Seemed like it was the perfect conditions for a rainbow as the shower faded, but I reckon wasn't in the exact right place, the right viewing angle, at the right time for that.
> 
> The radar indicated I was on the edge of a strong storm not too far away.
> After a long time without rain, just heat and humidity, that was welcomed experience.


 Good Morning RT, Have a cup of coffee on me this morning. I normally bring in the coffee for everyone in TSG to enjoy. I would advise to have some coffee before discussing tragic events.

There was a mini earthquake in my area that was recorded as a 2.0 magnitude on the richter scale. on Tuesday that no one was aware of. I think the reason is it happened at 5:30am. My husband and I were sleeping. My neighbor said she was awake around the time to take the dogs out and did not feel the earth shake.

Please keep my friend's sister in your prayers as hurricane Laura closes in as a catastrophic Cat 4 in Saint Charles SC. The residents there are being evacuated. 🙏🙏


----------



## Gr3iz

Professionalgirl said:


> Thanks Mark. I enjoy hearing from you as well. I like the tech guy forum where I can discuss advanced tech work with other technicians and advanced tech savvy users.


But there's a lot more to it, Tina! This is pretty much the extent of my social networking. I've never done Facebook or Twitter, or any of those things. This place feels so comfortable! Really great people, from the top down! Mike and Karen are nice, friendly, fair, but firm when needed. 
I've gotten to really know some of the people around here, I've even spoken on the phone to a couple of them. We've never met in person, but I feel like I know them. We can kid around, or support each other, as the need arises. It's a big family! Sure there are a lot of users that float in and out and don't really spend any time here. But, there are others that really make a difference! This is my home away from home ...

BTW -- Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Lotsa rain and wind from the hurricane. It blew a long section of our fence down, and I'm going to have get up on the roof once it stops raining, and remove that big limb that fell from our big maple tree out front ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the coffee, 
sorry to hear your friends were in the path of the hurricane, hope they stayed safe.

We had a storm here but only lost some large twigs off the silver birch, but a few people lost their lives from falling trees, including a 4 year old boy not far from us.

I won't offer a coffee this morning as our water supplier's filter lost power & we've been told to boil our water in the eastern suburbs of Melbourne but I don't trust it all the same.

Evening Mark, 
We're having a few fine days now, mowed the lawn yesterday.
Sorry to hear about your fence & the limb from your tree, take care on the ladder.

Hi RT, 
When we had our air conditioner installed it started leaking & the serviceman found the hose to the unit had a big dip in it where the water collected & leaked from the unit, he had to shorten it.
Hope yours has been solved by now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Turns out, I did not have to climb up to get the branches down. Enough was hanging off the front of the roof that I threw a rope through a branch and pulled it down. I got out my trusty bowsaw and cut it up small enough so that my youngest grandson could haul it out to the curb.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear you were able to get the branch down without having to climb the ladder.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Labor Day weekend to those who are celebrating it this weekend!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yoho Yvonne and Mark. Yep naughty bugger has returned to see if any cakes left there.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!

Not unexpected news, but I expected it - just not so close to home.
With schools in session (too early IMHO) my grandson was exposed to COVID and now in the 14 day quarantine.
Don't know all the details, but presume he'll be tested at some point and get the lowest score possible... he scores high in scholastic tests, but I want him to fail this one, with honors!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Robbie! How've you been?

Randy, that sucks! My youngest two are strictly home-schooled right now. (I'm the proctor!) The 3 others in school are going in 2 days/week and doing virtual the rest. Not crazy about it, but not big on doing the home-schooling, either. Now, if someone else were monitoring them 6 hours/day, I prolly wouldn't mind as much. ;-) All the best, my friend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
I don't envy you the home schooling, I'd be hopeless these days, but no grandchildren to be concerned about during these hard times.

Hi Robbie, 
Good to see you pop in.

Hi RT, 
Sorry to hear about your grandson, hope he gets a negative next test also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I guess having to sit without TV for so long, I am getting a bit of reading done! And, I love working jigsaw puzzles! I've got scores of small 500 piece puzzles I've picked up (a few at a time over the years) that I do, save and make again a year or so later.

Yvonne, that looks like a delicious diabetic disaster! Once upon a time ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I see the battensbug so I’ll have them! All being great. I’m off work for a week but nothing has planned because of coronavirus out there and decided that I will sell two gaming PC that have been sitting here for a while and they need to go.

happy TSGers


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear you've been able to entertain yourself,
I haven't done jigsaws for about 40 years now, but I do colect playing cards & sort them into albums,
also like to do some gardening (joints permitting).

Hi Robbie, 

glad you enjoyed the battensbug, whichever they are. 
I need to get rid of some old pcs also, but would need to clear the hard drive.


----------



## RT

CrazyComputerMan said:


> happy TSGers


Robbie, aka CCM, my young fellow, why didn't I come up with that one first? 

To all here if you're gonna have a good day,TSGers, may it be this one


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all. I hope you all are keeping safe - health-wise.
Just checking in (I've been away too long) - we're safe and healthy here.
YM - Our garden is better than last year ...but the bunnies and squirrels are having a feast at my expense

Sweets look good YM - but I'm with Mark unfortunately (type 2)


----------



## RT

Howdy Jim!
Long time no see..

Bunnies and squirrels, they eat more than I do because I give them the opportunity


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Well its been busy week, off holiday and started little on gaming PCs and done more with mum's computer which she had ran in few problems with it. its now becoming speddier but im not happy with the boot screen as there is no spinning dots, lovely moderator blues_harp are helping me with that as the computer seems to be fine but there may be some hardware failing inside as i caught HDD which is 62'c so upgraded to SSD as iknow my mum would love speedy computer. will find more diagonis and tests to find out which part is failing, hopefully its RAM. 

otherwise, i have moved out of my bedroom because there is renovation in my bedroom and the kitchen as they are smashing wall to make kitchen smaller as the L shape of kitchen room driving my mum mad so changed to smaller kitchen but at least i will have bigger bedroom. Looking for right walllights to go with Philips Hue which i have three bulbs and now family talking about the more lighting on the room. Actually three enough for a small bedroom  

Hope everyone is all well, Sorry RT, i didnt miss you there and im having Starbucks oatbased vanilla macchiato. Enhoy your day out there and have fun!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a wunnerful weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Have a good weekend.

Hi Jim, 
I have tall shrubs leaning over & need propping up,
also the possums are stripping all the new shoots off my chinese pistachio tree & leaving their
excrements all over the lawn.

Hi Robbie, 
You're Mum is lucky to have you speed up your computer,
mine is getting very slow also, may have to get the 'Geeks to you' guy in.
I don't envy you the renovation mayhem, I'm hoping to get my almost 60 year old kitchen renovated.

Evening Mark, 

I've been putting stuff out for a hard rubbish collection.

you have a wunnerful weekend to you too!


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!
I mean Ahoy Maties!
Have a good day without being seasick


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I missed it. Yesterday was the official start of Autumn! It has actually felt very much like fall here lately. Cool temps. I even heard/saw a couple of geese heading northeast the other day when I was sitting outside reading!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Was it Pirates Day ? 

Evening Mark, 
Our seasons start on the 1st of the month here.
The birds are building nests & chasing off crows, & I have to mow the lawns every 2 weeks now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

The coolness seems to have stuck around for a few days. It's been rather pleasant, though gloomy at times with rain or clouds. I don't mind that. It's the heat I don't care for ... According to the weather forecast (and we know they are always so accurate!), it will remain fairly cool all week. Mid 70's, low 60's by the weekend.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We're back to Winter with snow on the hills, a cold front from the Antarctic,
but hopefully back to warmer weather this week.
I don't like the hot weather either now, I'd be happy with just Spring & Autumn.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning! 

How about a nice cup of Instant French Vanilla Cafe' made by Maxwell House.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

So far, the cooler weather has held. I'm sure the electric bill will reflect that! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the lovely coffee, something to go with it.









Evening Mark, 
Nice & warm here today.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Ym always has the best treats


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

HI jim, 
Glad you enjoy them.

Evening Mark, 
Have a good one.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Warmed up a bit lately, but cooling off in the evenings. It's been nice ...

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Very wet & windy here,

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Lotsa rain! The remnants of hurricane Delta has been dumping on us all day!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Everyone! 

I was up bright and early this morning with a cup of cinnabon coffee from our Keurig and yes it taste just like cinnamon rolls. My son would absolutely love it if he tried. Cinnamon is my son's favorite flavor and he loves anything with cinnamon.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hope the rain has stopped by now.

Hi Tina, 

Cinnamon is great in Winter puddings.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> 
> Hope the rain has stopped by now.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> Cinnamon is great in Winter puddings.


Good Morning Ymfoster, I agree that cinnamon is great in Winter puddings. Winter puddings like custard, bread pudding and others. Gingerbread cookies, cinnamon candy canes, cinnamon ribbon candy, cinnamon gummy bears and cinnamon rum and coke is perfect for Christmas as well. 

Last year my husband and I had cinnamon rum and coke. I did not invite my son because I knew there was an outbreak about to occur. I viewed it on the health map and I don't normally view other countries and for some reason I was drawn to it as a special case. It was very strange. I hated to be right.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Tina, 

I love bread & butter pudding, I use raisin loaf in mine as well as extra raisins added.
Luckily we didn't get the outbreak until after Christmas here, we're still in lockdowm & Victoria is worst hit in Australia because of poor supervision in quarantine at hotels.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning TSG friends 

Have some coffee and doughnuts on me this morning. I would have posted sooner if my mother had not called.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good morning, Have a cup of Folgers with me this morning while we navigate through this forum for interesting topics. ☕


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 

Thanks for the coffee & donuts.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> Thanks for the coffee & donuts.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


Your welcome.

This morning i'm offering chocolate chip cookies and coffee that my husband picked up at the store after work.

You have a great morning ymfoster.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I hope everyone has a pleasant, and relaxing, weekend! Still nice and cool here! Taking advantage of the unseasonably cool weather!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening Yvonne.
> 
> I hope everyone has a pleasant, and relaxing, weekend! Still nice and cool here! Taking advantage of the unseasonably cool weather!


I hate it! I want my summer back. I guess I will make up for it by just having some more coffee and sitting by the space heater. I refuse to run the furnace because it's not cold enough for that just yet. It seems like it's freezing here like winter!🥶


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the coffee & cookies, they were yummy.

Evening Mark, 
Mild days here, everything is sprouting here hard to keep up with the mowing.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Well, it's warmed up again, in the mid-80's again ... <sigh> I've been installing security cameras around the outside of the house. It's roasting up in the attic!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Sounds like you've been busy, hope you can stay cool.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It has cooled again, and been rainy since the weekend ... Mother Nature is a fickle old biddy ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We've had warm days & afternoon showers, saves watering.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

The cooler weather helps with the electric bill, I don't have to run the A/C. Of course, this may be a bit offset by the old lady running her little heater in her bedroom ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

We're having a couple of days of 30C then back to half that at the weekend.
Nice to be half out of lockdown & zero new cases this week.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
We got that fluffy 4 letter stuff last night - covered the ground but left as quick as it came.
Were in what they call modified stage 2. Masks and limited activities with people. I'm doing most support work from home office. Only going on customer sites when necessary or emergency. 

Hope all of you are well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I hope they control things there so you're not in lockdown too long.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Good to "see" you! This being an even numbered year, we might just see some flurries at some point ... ;-)

It's been warming up a bit again. Had a couple of nice cool nights, Slept real well! Now, the blanket's back off the bed and I woke up several times trying to get comfortable. Of course, the old lady's got her electric blanket on, a heater in her bedroom, and the dog keeping her warm ... Ugh!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
We've had a few cool nights & slept well also,
but warming up today, so will be throwing the blankets off the next few nights too.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
We've warmed back up, really! Since Thursday the temps been around 20C (65-72) every day and going into next Tuesday. We had the "Winds of November" come early .. leaves are all down, but with the warm weather its great to be outside raking.

Hey Mike, YM.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
We had a warm sunny day here, I managed to get the front lawn mowed, will have to wait another week until the bin is emptied to do the back.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> Thanks for the coffee & cookies, they were yummy.
> 
> Evening Mark,
> Mild days here, everything is sprouting here hard to keep up with the mowing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Your welcome YM Foster. I made Folgers this morning.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning.

Let's have coffee and get to work. ☕

I am performing routine maintenance today so i'm probably not going to be online for long today until after maintenance on all devices are completed.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Everyone. Let's have another cup of Folgers to start the day off right.☕


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the coffee, nice to get your maintenance up to date. 
Have a biscuit with your coffee,


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> Thanks for the coffee, nice to get your maintenance up to date.
> Have a biscuit with your coffee,
> 
> View attachment 282437


Thanks Ymfoster. 
Those look delicious. 😋


----------



## Gr3iz

Good afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Tina, nice new avatar! Looks good! Sorry you couldn't get in the games today ...

Jim, I'm hoping the majority of my leaves are down. The maple out front looks quite bare. Now I've got to finish getting those leaves collected. Just bought my first leaf blower. A little disappointed, but easier than raking!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Good afternoon folks.
> 
> Mornin' Yvonne.
> 
> Tina, nice new avatar! Looks good! Sorry you couldn't get in the games today ...
> 
> Jim, I'm hoping the majority of my leaves are down. The maple out front looks quite bare. Now I've got to finish getting those leaves collected. Just bought my first leaf blower. A little disappointed, but easier than raking!


Awe Its okay Mark. I enjoyed the games anyway. Maybe I can get into the games next time.

I managed to fix the technical difficulty I experienced earlier. I just had to type services.msc and disable unneeded programs, adjust power settings, and freed up memory space.

Thank you for your complimentary on my avatar. This one is my favorite.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Ymfoster. 
Those look delicious. 


Hi Tina, 
Glad you like them, I like ginger ones too.

Evening Mark, 
I have a blower - vacuum one & have had to replace the bag, cost me $25.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Thanks Ymfoster.
> Those look delicious.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> Glad you like them, I like ginger ones too.
> 
> Evening Mark,
> I have a blower - vacuum one & have had to replace the bag, cost me $25.


Good Morning.  
My son would love ginger snap cookies. He is a big fan of anything that taste like cinnamon.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Well Tina you've come to the right place - YM is our resident baker. (The best!!)
I'm putting another pot on for those late night hawks. I'm doing scheduled maintenance tonight for a number of my customers tonight. ...and I'm looking for sweets for later. hint hint.

Its a masters weekend.

😷⛳


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
I used to eat a lot of glace ginger also.

Hi Jim, 
Thanks for the thumbs up, 
here's your reward.


----------



## Professionalgirl

HOBOcs said:


> Evening all
> Well Tina you've come to the right place - YM is our resident baker. (The best!!)
> I'm putting another pot on for those late night hawks. I'm doing scheduled maintenance tonight for a number of my customers tonight. ...and I'm looking for sweets for later. hint hint.
> 
> Its a masters weekend.
> 
> 😷⛳


Hi Jim, YM certainly is quite the baker. 
I am a bit of a night hawk myself. last night I spent my time researching a variety of topics and before that I played a cooking game on the Android called Dinner Restaurant that involves strategie and speed and I beat the whole game! Yay! 

One of my passions are cooking. I absolutely love to cook and experiment with food.

I did not pound the hay with the hammer until 1:30Am. I lost track of time last night and was up later than anticipated. Oh well. These things happen.🤷‍♀️

I should have had a pot on last night for myself. My husband was out like a light.

You must be a computer geek like me. I just repaired technical difficulties on the main gamer laptop after joining Mike's game on Wednesday. I just used services.msc, task manager and msconfig to disable unnecessary processes and recalibrated the mouse since I experienced ghosting and flashed the bios to a new version plus updated the graphics card after YouTube videos buffered and would not play. I fixed it and boy what a feeling! I just regained my self confidence as a computer tech! I was able to get the videos to play after updating the drivers through Dell!! I also have a two in one touch screen backup with optame memory with an SSD. Wow does it perform at an amazing speed. I never had a computer that worked as good as the backup and is the best laptop I ever had. I better get back on topic before I get myself into trouble. 

Here is a cup of folders to go with YM's ginger cake. It looks so tasty!😋


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> I used to eat a lot of glace ginger also.
> 
> Hi Jim,
> Thanks for the thumbs up,
> here's your reward.
> 
> View attachment 282477


Hi YM Foster.
Thanks for the ginger cake. Jim and I were just bragging about your baking skills. Nice pick!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Friday the 13th is here again. Good luck everyone! ;-) Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening Yvonne.
> 
> Friday the 13th is here again. Good luck everyone! ;-) Have a nice weekend.


Thanks Mark. You have a great weekend as well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
I imagine the cake tasted a bit different as it was a carrot cake,
if you run the curser over the image it usually tells you. 

Evening Mark, 
We had a good Friday 13th.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello, Tina, Mark and Yvonne

I think I’ll have this cup of coffee. How is everyone doing?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

We're doing well thanks, coming out of lockdown slowly,
hope you're doing OK there also.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

All are doing ok here too. Im just doing website for the sport group - It's tricky but fun and learn too.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Hey Robbie, YM, Tina and Mark
Its Tuesday... hope all is good with you all. We're pretty much staying put these days.
I'm doing a lot more home office based remote support and Website building support as well CCM.

...and binge TV show watching, getting caught up with a show called "suits"


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne!

Happy Hump Day all!

Jim, have you seen a Britcom called _The IT Crowd_? I enjoyed it. I think it is a must-see for all IT people! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Good to hear you are enjoying setting up a website Robbie. 

Hi Jim, 
sounds like you are amusing yourself also.

Evening Mark, 
very warm here yesterday, thankfully cooler today, I'll be trying to get rid of a lot of Japenese Bamboo today.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> I imagine the cake tasted a bit different as it was a carrot cake,
> if you run the curser over the image it usually tells you.
> 
> Evening Mark,
> We had a good Friday 13th.


 Hi Ymfoster, I also had a good Friday the 13nth. It was nice to go back in time and watch all the older Friday the 13nth movies. The movies sparked good memories.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Tech friends! 

How about starting our day with McCafe Caramel Macchiato. It's a little sweet if you add too much powder mix so I just add a small amount to taste so its not overly sweet.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning.

Today is going to be a great day. Have a cup of Java on me this morning.☕


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 

Thanks for the coffee,
I have latte coffee bags but they are a bit too sweet also,

I mainly drink tea at home & have a coffee when I'm out shopping.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Just reporting we got our first dumping of that 4 letter S#&W.
We got about 3-4 inches.. should be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> Thanks for the coffee,
> I have latte coffee bags but they are a bit too sweet also,
> 
> I mainly drink tea at home & have a coffee when I'm out shopping.


Hi Ymfoster, That's different to enjoy coffee while shopping. I bet it helps you make the right decisions to purchase items since it helps to stay alert. I am not much of a tea drinker unless it's flavored tea on rare occasions.

Have a good morning everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day all!

Happy Thanksgiving (tomorrow), as appropriate.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

G'day Jim, 
Hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving there, I just remember it as grandma's birthday here. 

Hi Tina, 
Yes I go to Gloria Jean's for mine, it's not too strong.

Evening Mark, 
hope you had a good Hump Day & Thanksgiving there also.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

It;'s the start of holiday but in lockdown - Im thinking to do more with the website and after it's finished - I would love to watch some of the old commericals continuity. I was searching for Heli-beds ad as I would use this for trivia and somehow the commericals appear as PC World appeared - the handshake from the monitor and the real human. Bring backs so many memories.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!

Many may not have celebrated Thanksgiving, _per se_, in the American tradition, or at all if it's not in your culture...
but in any case, it's always a good day to give thanks for what you have, have hope for the future.
Take days one at a time, try to make the best of it.
Sometimes easier said than done, ya gotta try.

So there, my pep talk for the day...
gimme some coffee, and just to be grumpy...

I actually laughed when friend told me of T-shirt that read something like:
"When the pandemic is over, there are still people I don't want to be within 6 feet of"


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning TSG friends. Lets have a cup of coffee and leftover pumpkin pie this morning with cool whip.☕🥧


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Nice to hear you are enjoying the old ads,
makes lockdown not so boring.

Hi RT, 
Yes I imagine Thanksgiving is a time to reflect the good things in the year past.
I think we all know someone that we avoid. 

Hi Tina, 
The coffee & pumpkin pie look good, take your pick.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone's doing well! It's gotten quite chilly here lately.Dipping below freezing now ...


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all... hard to believe its the 1st of December already.
We got more of that white stuff today and more to come tomorrow. Roads are slippery
Good thing we're not going anywhere.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope you're keeping warm inside.

Hi Jim, 
Good to hear you're staying put in those conditions, there's always an idiot on the roads.

Lots of watering & work in the garden here.


----------



## SmartKitty

Heyo! What's the Wi-Fi here


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Happy Saturday.. and I'm still working.
Hi SmartKitty ... you're on our Wi-Fi... Welcome a board.

YM - I hope its not as hot as it was. Keep watering the garden, mine was a bit of a bust again this year. I've got to move the garden around next spring. Tomatoes were good, cucumbers and peppers not so good.

Mark hope you are holding up ok.

I've put another pot on for those working late tonight. Just the regular TSG blend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I've got the fall/Halloween/Thanksgiving decorations down in the living room, and put up the Christmas stuff. I have a real tendency to go overboard around the holidays. There's barely a square inch of horizontal or vertical space left ... ;-) I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## RT

I don't know whom to say G' Morning, G'Day, G' Evening or G'Night to,
(OK, I have a slight idea) 
I think it;s near nappy time, but I stopped by for some coffee,

But the point is to give all you fine folks greetings and well wishes!
It's good hear that most of you are (seemingly) holding up well in these days of modern times.
Frankly, while I used to enjoy being alone, I'm now going a bit stir crazy, cabin fever, that sort of thing.
Guess I wish I owned a proper cabin, so the diagnosis would fit. 

Is there a such thing as "quaint hovel fever?"


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi everyone!

Do I smell a cake that Yvonne is baking? Hope everyone is all well and keeping safe. I’m treating myself to full English breakfast on cafe early morning before it’s get busier.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Typical Melbourne weather, we're back to cold temps & rain again here.
Hope moving the garden gets better results next time.

Morning Mark, 
Your decorations sound great, look forward to some piccs; I find it too difficult these days.

Hi RT, 
Thanks for all the greetings & the same to you,
I'm getting rather rusty & feel I need some oil to loosen up a bit. 

Hi Robbie, 
Looks like you enjoyed your breakfast,
I saved you a slice.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thank you Yvonne x got plenty of cakes from turning 31 yesterday, Had a great fun making party poppers and piñata for client birthday next week and celebrate my birthday aswell as he loves to test out party poppers 😂 which I had to clean and refill three times.
Hi everyone <3


----------



## HOBOcs

Wow, Robbie - Happy Birthday!!
We need to give you more than a slice. I'm no baker so I'll have to leave it up to our resident "master" baker.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I'll likely get the tree tomorrow or Friday. I'll take the pictures once it's up and decorated ...


----------



## RT

Hello Comrades!


ymfoster said:


> Hi RT,
> Thanks for all the greetings & the same to you,
> I'm getting rather rusty & feel I need some oil to loosen up a bit.


Aye Yvonne, a squeaky, clanky friend o' mine was pleased to find WD-40 helped in the mornings 
So does a straw muffin, that'll loosen you up! 
You might wanna try both, see what helps


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

A belated Happy Birthday Robbie, 









Evening Mark, 
I'll look forward to your photo.

Hi RT, 
Thanks for the suggestions, I think I need more exercise after 8 months in Lockdown, 

We're going to have 4 days of around 30c or more, so more watering to do.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks. Got the tree yesterday. My usual helper is, unfortunately, in quarantine due to her mother testing positive for COVID (she works in health care and has had a false positive before). So, my 9 year old angel will have to see it in pictures ...




























As I said, I tend to go overboard on the decorations ... ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Nice Job Mark, Wow - Lots of Stuff!!! - We just set up OUR "*Seasonal Air-Freshene*r" as well.

Each year - The first Friday of December, I make a trip to the local "IKEA" where they have been selling "Air Fresheners" for the last 10 years. @ $25

The deal is, you buy a Tree for $25 and then you get a $25 coupon to use on something you purchase up to end of January. We never use the coupon, we just get the Tree. Its better than spending a fortune. The trees are pretty good. I string it up in the Garage for the week to let it hang out.

So today, MY helper did the decorating (use to be the kids - but they are all gone now and have their own house to decorate).

Its a Happy Occasion. (Merry Christmas)


----------



## Gr3iz

Looks like a nice, comfortable, quiet room! 

Wish I could find a tree for $25! I pay twice that for a 6-7' Frasier fir.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
What a splendid display, it looks great & very interesting;
I bet you needed a rest & a cuppa after all that activity.

Hi Jim, 
That's a lovely tree, well done to you also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Thanks. I know I go overboard, but I love Christmas time! It takes me days to do it all, and this year I left off doing the little village I usually set up. Didn't want to displace my grandson (his desk is under the window). Then it turns out he's not been here for a week anyway! (They are quarantining at their house after my daughter tested positive again.)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
So sorry to hear about your daughter being positive again, hope your grandson doesn't get it also,
it won't be a good Christmas for the family, hope you will have someone else to spend it with.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - oh Mark really sorry about your situation. We're in complete lock down here and we are having many conversations about how to handle our visits over the next week. They are talking about fining family gatherings - over a certain number. They are just trying to protect everyone. 
. . . what a time we live in. Common sense says - stay safe.

Mark you did a good job with the decorations - its your tradition - enjoy what you have.

YM - What do you do you do for the holidays?


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good morning Yvonne.

They've all re-tested negative! The youngsters are back over here! I've missed them!

Thanks Jim! Have a Happy!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
I hope you have a lovely Christmas despite the lockdowns,
Melbourne is out of lockdown now but still a few restrictions, now Sydney has to put on more restrictions
because of another outbreak.
We're not doing much over the holidays, seeing my Brother in law & wife on Boxing Day & getting some odd jobs done in the New Year.

Evening Mark, 
So glad to hear the family are negative now & you'll be able to see them for Christmas, 
have a lovely Christmas & New Year despite some restrictions & hope things get better there soon.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark - I just checked out you outside handy work - Nice job!!


----------



## HOBOcs

Thought I'd post this

I started watching that *IT Crowd* show (British comedy) on Netflix as suggested by Mark (it has it's moments). When they answer the phone it's their typical line...

I had two support calls this morning that were literally this.... *Have you tried turning it off and on again?*
... and the response I got back was *"Jim you're a genius".* *LOL *


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

IT Crowd was the best British classic.
We were quickly escaled from Tier 3 to 4 from one day because of rapid coronavirus restriction and Government decided to ban all household mixing on Tier 4 so sadly we had to cancel friend visiting us but instead of that, we will cook the Christmas dinner and drop off meal to her house on Christmas Day as it’s still allowed for “Click and Collect” services.

later on I will see my girlfriend to exchange the presents outside and will talk with her briefly hopefully weather would be nice and not too rain. Also I have set up another project for myself to design a website for local business because I noticed in Facebook that people having difficult finding the services they needed in local so I decided to set up website and add latest company information so people can still have the info and it’s all free during this pandemic time and (also to advertise my business aswell  )


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - I hope all had a safe and enjoyable Christmas.

It was quiet here.


----------



## RT

Greetings to all,

The holidays usually depress me, but esp. these days ...
So I wish I hadn't watched the news about the Nashville bombing during increasingly scary statistics of the pandemic.
My Sis lives in Nashville.
They're all OK, but folks they know there in the area of destruction are not. Not injured, but their homes are damaged to the point they can't go home right now.

And everyone should be snug at home...


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I hope everyone had a good Christmas! Ours was fairly quiet. All the grandkids were here in the late morning, and then most of them left. We had a nice quiet ham dinner and enjoyed the day.

Wishing one and all a very Happy New Year!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, Jim, Robbie & RT,

We had a quiet Christmas also, then spent Boxing Day with brother in law & wife which was very enjoyable.

Wishing everyone a Happy & better New Year & keep safe.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All

To all my friends here

Wishing you a HAPPY NEW YEAR, 
hoping this one will be better then the last.
🎆💥🎆🎆🍾

😷
Jim


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy New Year all! Good riddance 2020!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Jim & Mark, 
not much good news around the World, hope they get on top of things soon,

hope everyone stays safe & things improve soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I've started the process of "deChristmasifying" the living room. It's almost as much work as setting it up was after Thanksgiving! Had to take a break ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Sounds like a big job, but worth it for the pleasure it brings you,
I only had to take down over 30 Xmas cards.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It took me a few days, but everything is packed back up and stashed in the attic. All the regular pictures and knick-knacks and tchotchkes are back in place. Whew! ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

I cannot forget to say good morning to my TSG friends.

Have a cup of Folgers today on me. ☕

I hope everyone had a great holiday. Mine was okay and could have been better. I stressed the whole time over sick family members!

Lets hope for a less stressful year. I have a bad feeling about that though. 2021 just barely started and already there is kayos at the White House!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks,  

Evening Mark, 
Good job,  wish I had an attic.
I'm still receiving late Christmas cards.

Thanks for the coffee Tina, 
hope the family are doing better now & the New Year will be a better one for you all.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> Good job,  wish I had an attic.
> I'm still receiving late Christmas cards.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Tina,
> hope the family are doing better now & the New Year will be a better one for you all.


Your welcome.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Seems like it may be a lazy Sunday. At least, I hope it will be ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
hope you enjoyed your lazy Sunday,
it's going to be 37C today, so hope to clean the carpet & get it dry.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All

Its been the start of a busy week again - still working from home and still some late nights. Busier than ever. Only getting out for groceries, beverages and only onsite at customer for emergencies. I'm supporting some essential business like Pharmacies.

Mark, my Sunday was pretty low key (deliberate) - watched some Football and Golf from Hawaii. Nice to see some green grass. I see they are advertising for Daytona. Hope it goes on. A Lazy couch potato, I was.
We are finally getting to our Christmas take down - the tree will be out to the curb this Friday. 

Its pretty cool here, some snow on the ground less than an inch - temp is around 32F (-2-+2C here).

YM - sounds like some spring cleaning going on there. Getting hot again.

Tina - I appear to have emptied the pot - adding some Folgers for you.

Keep safe all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks,

Mornin' Yvonne.

It tried to snow here the other day. It tried all day long, looking pretty good for a while, and the sum total was immeasurable. My youngest grandkids managed to scrape enough off of the chairs outside to make about 3 or 4 snowballs that they threw at each other. <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hello Jim, 
Doesn't sound very uplifting there these days, hope they get things under control soon.
Yes the carpet is looking a little better, but it is worn out & we need a new one.

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear the grandkids had a little fun with the scrapings of snow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Evening Mark, 
We had a storm & hail on Friday with some snow on the mountains,
very unusual in the middle of Summer.


----------



## HOBOcs

Afternoon All - just a grey dull Sunday here. Very typical for January


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hello Jim, 
Cloudy here this morning too,

Up early waiting for the chap to come & install the gutter guard.

Have a good one folks.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All

When can we get back to normal.... define "Normal"


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy Friday all. phew... what a week.
Raising a glass to the end of it. [Coffee.... ok maybe not, but something special later]


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Hope next week is quieter for you, enjoy your weekend.

We are having 34C today & 41C tomorrow, think I'll be staying in.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Hello everyone. 

Good late morning. Have some more Folgers from the Keurig for an extra boost on me.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - we're getting dumped on today/tonight with the 4 letter white stuff $n0#
and.... nobody going anywhere during this lockdown

I'm looking for some of your heat YM

Thanks for the Folgers Tina


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It has tried to snow here twice this winter, to no avail. It just doesn't know how! Did have some thunder last night, though ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the Folgers.

Hi Jim, 
We had 10 months of lockdown, hope we don't have to go through it again.
You can take all our heat you want. 

Morning Mark, 
A nice cool day here after some rain overnight, most welcome.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning TSG friends! 

A good cup of coffee to start your day keeps your spirits up during this horrible never ending pandemic.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the coffee, something to go with it.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
YM I can't believe the COVID numbers these days - All of Australia has done excellent with 6 cases reported today where we Canada has close to 5,000.... and the US has 165,000 new cases today.
Wow what a diff. what did we do wrong? Depressing.

Just surfing the net reading news - with Coffee from Tina and cookies from YM (we call them Ginger Snaps) either way I love em.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Yes it is devastating in the rest of the World, I think they may have put their economy first,
where as we had a 10 month lockdown & then compulsory wearing of masks, as well as closing state & overseas borders, as well as travel restrictions to only a few kilometres for essentials.
I hope they can get things under control, but it's a much bigger task now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hope your weekend was good also,
A nice cool day here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. Weekend was nice. Of course, not working, every day's a weekend ... ;-)
It has been quite cool here, for this part of the country. Great sleeping weather!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Stormy weather here, but nice & cool now, might mow the lawn.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We've had a bit of rain recently. No storms, just drizzle to gentle rains. And fairly warm.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning everyone. 

I am ready to start the day with my tech friends with Green Mountain Mocha toasted Marshmallow coffee. Grab a Styrofoam cup or your favorite coffee mug and help yourself. ☕


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Another nice cool day here also,
Back lawn done, have to wait for the bin to get emptied to do the front.

Hi Tina, 

Thanks for the marshmallow coffee it looks very inviting.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Evening Mark,
> 
> Another nice cool day here also,
> Back lawn done, have to wait for the bin to get emptied to do the front.
> 
> Hi Tina,
> 
> Thanks for the marshmallow coffee it looks very inviting.


Your welcome Ymfoster.

Anything to start your day with a smile.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Cold outside - warm inside....I'm staying in.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Hi Jim, It's definitely freezing outside! 🥶
I am warming up in front of an extra space heater even though the furnace works with coffee and a thick comforter.


----------



## RT

Howdy Folks!
Stopping by to wish you all well!

The weather has been rather a roller coaster here, to the point that a local forecast could read something like:
"It might be 70F today, with a 50% chance of snow, but that's all subject to change"


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Howdy Folks!
> Stopping by to wish you all well!
> 
> The weather has been rather a roller coaster here, to the point that a local forecast could read something like:
> "It might be 70F today, with a 50% chance of snow, but that's all subject to change"


That is very strange weather you have going on there RT. I am so sick of the winter chills and I bet you are as well! 🥶


----------



## RT

Yes indeed Tina!
The weather has always been hard to predict in this area, as meteorologists often rely solely on computer models instead of that plus experience.
My Grandma could step out side at dawn and declare ... "It'll rain this evening.."
And sure enough!


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Yes indeed Tina!
> The weather has always been hard to predict in this area, as meteorologists often rely solely on computer models instead of that plus experience.
> My Grandma could step out side at dawn and declare ... "It'll rain this evening.."
> And sure enough!


Hi RT, I had to laugh as I can also predict the weather better than a meteorologist. That's what happens when you gain many years of experience, especially if you have been around for more than 40 years.

I told my husband that we will have a snow blizzard the following morning, and it will turn sharply cold after I noticed the wind blowing at a tremendous window rattling experience. 🌬Sure enough, the snow blizzard was right on time the following morning just as I predicted. It happens every time.❄


----------



## RT

Professionalgirl said:


> I had to laugh as I can also predict the weather better than a meteorologist. That's what happens when you gain many years of experience,


Perhaps you missed your calling, coulda been a star on the Weather channel, maybe! 

hey, I know lots of folks who seem to predict the weather by the aching in their bones, and believe that is true...the change in air pressure will affect arthritis, I've felt it.
I think that's true ... but I do sometimes ache more than other times...haven't correlated that to anything specific yet.

As many of you are waking to this day, it's nappy time for me, been up all night, time just flies by. or as my friend once said "Time's fun when you're having flies"

And with that I'll say g'Day, G'night, and in case I see ya, a Good whatever to Yvonne in the Never Never land!


----------



## Professionalgirl

RT said:


> Perhaps you missed your calling, coulda been a star on the Weather channel, maybe!
> 
> hey, I know lots of folks who seem to predict the weather by the aching in their bones, and believe that is true...the change in air pressure will affect arthritis, I've felt it.
> I think that's true ... but I do sometimes ache more than other times...haven't correlated that to anything specific yet.
> 
> As many of you are waking to this day, it's nappy time for me, been up all night, time just flies by. or as my friend once said "Time's fun when you're having flies"
> 
> And with that I'll say g'Day, G'night, and in case I see ya, a Good whatever to Yvonne in the Never Never land!


I don't know about that RT. I had a friend who was into meteorology and did not fair to well because she could not do the math. I would probably have difficulty understanding the complex math calculations that are needed to become an affective meteorologist.

I don't necessarily believe that the weather can be predicted by your arthritis pain levels. I have osteoarthritis (Degenerative Joint Disease) and mine does not sync with the weather. However, there may be some truth to that depending on the precipitation levels.

I believe I take after my dad as he was a go getter and sized the opportunity to explore occupations such as owning his own private detective agency, employment as a prison security guard, a nurse stationed overseas tending to wounded solders and sales associate that consisted of the sales of MTA Truck Driving Lessons, employment at the men's clothing store and was assistant manager at a motel.

It was nice chatting with you RT. Enjoy your nap.


----------



## RT

Good day to all!
I seemed to have missed most of this mild winter day, but that will change from mild to wild before ya know it 


Professionalgirl said:


> I don't necessarily believe that the weather can be predicted by your arthritis pain levels. I have osteoarthritis (Degenerative Joint Disease) and mine does not sync with the weather. However, there may be some truth to that depending on the precipitation levels.


Tina, I'll swear at one point I could predict fair weather by the aches in my bones, because as you said, weather and aches do not correspond 100% of the time.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.. and to the new local weather "People"
You guys are amazing at predicting.. better than the TV celebs
I'm just going to say its going to be cold again here tomorrow. (...and for the whole month of February)


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We're supposed to be bracing for a "Winter storm". It's been misty/sprinkling all day, the temps hovering around freezing, but I hadn't noticed any icing. Now it seems to be solidifying slightly on the cars in the driveway. We're much more likely to get an ice accumulation than snow ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina & RT, 
You beat me on weather forecasting, we had a windy afternoon & the change came overnight with much welcome rain & a drop in temperature from 34C yesterday to 24C today, much cooler.

Hi Jim, 
Keep warm there.

Evening Jim, 
I even threw off my sheet last night, hope you get some sunshine soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We've now got more snow on the ground here than I've seen total in the 30 years I've been down here! I'm truly impressed! The temps haven't gotten above freezing in over a week now! Very unusual for this far south! All of the ice and snow is still here. The entire city has been effectively shut down for a week now. Haven't seen the mailman since Saturday. The trash has yet to be picked up. It's crazy! ;-) But, we're still better of than Texas!


----------



## RT

Hi folks!

Hope all you folks that are in the US deep freeze are coping best you can!
Fortunate my neck of the woods was in the small portion that Uri didn't hit hard.

Mark, I did see some pics from Mephis on the news... _*brr, shiver!!*_


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hope you don't have to dig a path for your bins to go out, at least nothing will go off & stink in those temperatures, hope you warm up soon. We've had a week in the mid 30's & very humid, but there are some dark clouds this morning & hopefully a change coming.

Hi RT, 

Sounds like your area is lucky this time, Spring isn't far away now, we are getting some Autumn colours here already.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It got up in the 50s today, but the snow is packed so well that it didn't do a lot of melting just yet. Another couple days of that will do a number on the remaining snow. 

Yvonne, I've got my 21 year old grandson living with us to take care of the trash situation. ;-) I don't have to haul the dumpsters anymore ...


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

We had a nice cool day today which was a relief;
Glad your grandson is there to do the heavy lifting for you.


----------



## HOBOcs

We've got at least a foot here. Pic of the backyard. I shovel a path in the back. It leads to the main drag and a walk to the local grocery store. The suns out but still -7 C around 22F


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Looks like you've been a busy little beaver, good job.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Jim, I remember those days from when I lived up north in Pennsylvania, New Hampshire, New Jersey and New York. Always loved sledding! Something locals around here only get to participate in a couple of times/decade! They don't know what they're missing ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good evening Mark, 
We've had our coolest Summer in 19 years, so the big freeze over there has also had an effect here.


----------



## plankton23

Gr3iz said:


> Always loved sledding!


I got introduced to sledding when I was 10 we moved from NC to Ohio. So being from the south east, we never saw snow until the freak blizzard of 70/71. Old age has got my brain. My first year there, we had snow on the ground for almost 6 months....half the year. First time with galoshes....some florigen outer space shoe ware.

We couldn't afford a real sled.....then someone, the big kids, found some corrugated fiberglass roofing panels, a green one. That was the best sledding ever. It was like a sheet of glass skipping across the snow. Couldn't steer it and very dangerous. There was no way to steer it. Then my dad, the genius that he was, took mine and some beers later and what seemed like an eternity, I finally got it back. He drilled 2 holes and added and rope handle and it acted like a rudder when pulled up to the left or right......we could steer it but only so much. It was like steering a boat tiller motor.....took some time to get used to. You got to turn left to go right.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!



plankton23 said:


> We couldn't afford a real sled.....then someone, the big kids, found some corrugated fiberglass roofing panels, a green one. That was the best sledding ever. It was like a sheet of glass skipping across the snow. Couldn't steer it and very dangerous. There was no way to steer it. Then my dad, the genius that he was, took mine and some beers later and what seemed like an eternity, I finally got it back. He drilled 2 holes and added and rope handle and it acted like a rudder when pulled up to the left or right......we could steer it but only so much. It was like steering a boat tiller motor.....took some time to get used to. You got to turn left to go right.


That sounds so familiar!
Ah, sledding...
both fond and frightful memories...
Always remember to use a proper sled! 
Not the hood from a '50s era Chevy truck where you have no control whatsoever...
_Been there, survived that! Abandoned ship before crashing into tree! >phew!< _

Taste of spring here, enough to get out for a dose of vitamin D from the sun.

Yvonne, be thankful for a (relatively) cool summer - after the drought and all those dreadful fires down there!
Hoping your autumn/winter will be welcomingly mild 

Jim, I'd send ya a pot of hot soup but I bet you've got plenty in the pantry....
and wishing for something else!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
RT - I just want warmth. Watching too much golf.. green grass and sunshine. wishing the white stuff would stop.
We don't have any big hills close by in the area for sledding. I did however build a skating rink in the back yard when the kids were small. it was big - 16x32. We appeared to host all the neighborhood kids. All good fun if the cold season lasted. It was a plastic lined bath tub. to keep the water in when it warmed up and then re froze.
I'm now a fair weather guy.
YM - I'll take your heat but not your fires.
February is coming to an end... March is usually warmer here.


----------



## RT

HOBOcs said:


> RT - I just want warmth.


So, I'll be sending that soup after all...
in an insulated container so it will arrive steamy warm!
It might be a hearty stew, but garnished with the finest of golf course clippings 
Included will be a cord of giant toothpicks (aka firewood)

Never let it be said said a Scarecrow has left a Hobo in need...

so... I'll trade ya space blanket for.... what's in your wallet? ...  ...


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Well, the winter weather has passed. It's been warmer (not exactly warm, but seasonal). Got some rain, and with the ground pretty saturated with ice/snow melt, we've got large puddles in the yard. Some good mud for the dogs to play in! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi folks, 

Hi RT, 
Yes it's nice to have a mild summer here, I don't like the humidity.

Hi Jim, 
I'd say half our fires are carelessness, lightening strikes or deliberate. 

Morning Mark, 
You'll be needing your gum boots for a while; we have had no rain for weeks here.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Popping in because I missed you all, Have made furlough in last of few month because of coronavirus restriction so staying at home playing Minecraft might be fun but I do need to exercise, so I decide to do some work on dad's allotment, he has rented from last year since we moved in the area and he has done one pitch but haven't grown anything yet. So I took over dad and to give soil a grass pull out and rotating the soil. It's looking much better than before.

Hoping to grow parsnips, carrots, beetroot, potatoes and Rosemary this year and more to come next year. I was talking to mum as I figured out where I will plant rosemary plant in and there will be spare space for other plant and was thinking of Thyme but because it's funny because that me and mum loved watching Rosemary & Thyme.

I do hope everyone is very well. Stay safe


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Returned to work, from furloughed, so they introduced me the coronavirus test which needs to be done weekly because of support worker role. Working closely with the clients.
Hope everyone having a lovely weekend.


----------



## RT

Hiya folks!

Good to see you CCM! 

Was just wondering, since this a virtual coffee shop, how much trouble and expense y'all would go to for a really good  cup o' joe?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks RT for the coffee, I’m just chilling and waiting for ostrich to come and join us, Yep it’s Yvonne. Received the coronavirus result yesterday and I’m negative. Great news,


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Robbie, 

The allotment is looking much better, just in time for some Spring planting; I can imagine you being excited when you pick your first crop.
Good to hear you've had your first vaccination. 

We don't have Ostriches here, but I guess you know it's an Emu & were pulling my leg. 

Hi RT, 
I saw some coffee on the news that was an extraodinary price somewhere about $100 or more.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Hi RT,
> I saw some coffee on the news that was an extraodinary price somewhere about $100 or more.


Yvonne, I hope we don't have to change the title of this thread because of that!
Otherwise, I couldn't afford to come here


----------



## ymfoster

Hi RT, 

I think it was a coffee called* Kopi luwak *
I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, it sounds sickening.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi eveyone, 

yvonne might be right, pipe cleaning for coffee sounds tricky, anyway, The allotment haven t started yet because we haven’t plant anything there yet as there still freezing temperatures on it’s way. Only we did a allotment pitches to harvest, potatoes, sugar canes, beetroot and carrot and wheat, that was in minecraft. Me and sister keeps playing most of time in lockdown apart I go out few times as I walked about three miles from other town to buy shopping and back and my family were amazed that I went to other store in opposite town for poppodoms!

at least I try to walk much as I can as I gained weight during lockdown and rules is now settling down to the normal but I’m not ready for that as I’m unsure of our vaccine will work 100% effective and I’ll keep my mask till 2022 when I can plan more stuffs to do. Anyway still unsure about cruise as should go last year and I demand my friend to reschedule to this year and now that changed the policy to have test and stay in cruise for whole journey ( pay extra at port if you want to get off and explore Norway) and upon return, had to quarantine 10 days in hotel with our cost to pay extra, I don’t want quarantine so I might ask to reschedule next year and plan for local holiday this year. Always wanted to go Ulverton ( UK) for Laurel and Hardy Museum.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It seems spring has sprung. Temps are warming. Daylight Savings Time is this weekend (here in the US).


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Yes you have to wait 'til the ground warms up to start planting your crop.
I also put on weight last year, but it's because I suddenly developed osteoarthritis in my legwith no previous trouble, so walking has been a bit difficult, physio has helped a bit.
It does look as though you'll have to delay your trip again until things improve there.
Our State premier puts us inti lockdown at the drop of a hat, but he had a fall downstairs & has broken ribs & a spinal fracture unfortunatly & is in hospital, it may take a month or more for him to recover.

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear it is starting to warm up a bit for you, we have a warm spell for a few days here, but it has been our coolest Summer for about 30 years, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.
Warming up here as well. the last two days have been great... expecting rain tomorrow.
Temps 10-15C or 50-60F for you southern folks.

VM - I'm thinking of staring some seeds. Sunshine got me going.

CCM - keep walking.. its a good thing.
I'm not sure of travelling too may rules in too many countries at this moment.
But as soon as thing get better I'm with you - time to travel - I'm out of here. [maybe just a short car trip to start]

RT - we had some coffee beans here given to us - might be the same as YM mentioned - beans picked from waste from some sort of "Bear" - expensive treat - needless to say we weren't impressed (didn't even open the bag)

Vaccines getting close - I expect in a month or two.

Stay safe.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!



ymfoster said:


> I think it was a coffee called* Kopi luwak *
> I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, it sounds sickening.


Yvonne, I'm impressed you recalled the name! 
But see below...


HOBOcs said:


> RT - we had some coffee beans here given to us - might be the same as YM mentioned - beans picked from waste from some sort of "Bear" - expensive treat - needless to say we weren't impressed (didn't even open the bag)


Jim, I had to look it up and found this:
" _Kopi luwak is a coffee that consists of partially digested coffee cherries, which have been eaten and defecated by the Asian palm civet. It is also called civet coffee. The cherries are fermented as they pass through a civet's intestines, and after being defecated with other fecal matter, they are collected."_

Never seen a civet, not even in a zoo, but heard of them from books or nature shows. 

I don't blame you guys for not trying it....
but with a name like _Kopi luwak, _it's got to be good 
I mean, if you had no clue as to the origin_..._offered a cup for free ... I'd try it, thinking it was just some exotic coffee.
Puke later...

Not available at your local Starbuck's I'll wager, costs too much, even for them


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Yvonne, I’m sorry to hear he has broken ribs, I do wish him a speedy recovery, and I’ll see on June if the thing have improved, and then we can decided to go ahead or change the plans.

its been week since I’m working in a job after furlough. Thing starting to erase up and bring back more service users slowly o resume full services. I miss some of deafblind clients and I hope they are all well and safe.

pouring some coffee for myself, Yvonne, do you bake some cake, didn’t you?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Good luck with the seed planting, maybe when temps get to C20 more often.
We had some good rain at last, roads were awash with blocked drains after so long.

Hi RT, 
Yes I read about the animal droppings, 

Hi Robbie, 
Yes I think he'll be out of action for a month or two,
I went to a g yesterday & there were a lot of details to go through on entry & only about a third of the members there, but it was nice to catch up with them.

Some carrot cake to go with your coffees.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

One week after my first vaccine shot and no (obvious) adverse reactions. 

Weather continuing to warm up. Only a few weeks after the coldest temps we've had in years, and I'm ready to turn on the A/C! I do miss cool nights. I sleep so well in a bedroom that's in the upper 50s to low 60s!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear there are no side effects from the vaccine, 
the one we may be getting is not Pfiser & has been causing blood clots in some people,
the elderly may not get ours until June.
I am enjoying some cooler nights now thank goodness.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

The news say that Oxford vaccine has caused blood clots to people which they decided to put that in hold. I had Pfizer on Jan and I had just sore arm for one day but that’s it. All is good. Next one will be April 11th probably going in with my friend who will be interpreting for me as we had the same appointment slots.

it’s like to put the plans on hold as I’m uncertainly vaccine will be working effective even if scientist say so. When we see the real result without the masks off and then will know if it’s safe to go ahead. I’ll keep my mask till many have done and no cases of coronavirus.

thanks Yvonne for the delicious carrot cake. You know that my carrot cake are my favourite.


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy St. Patrick's Day All!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Happy St Patrick Day to you all.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Cooling off just a bit again. Had thunderstorms most of yesterday. Woke to the sound of thunder and it continued on into the afternoon. Rain's let up, but still overcast.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Good to hear there are no side effects so far, I remember the last flu vaccine gave me a sore arm also.
Glad you liked the carrot cake.

Hi Jim, 
hope you had a Happy St.Patricks day also.

Evening Mark, 
We're having a warm spell 'til Wednesday here, whilst New South Wales are having floods & areas being evacuated, we could use some rain but not that much.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Oh dear, hopefully the flood can be controlled and not causing too much trouble. Most of British weather was grey and sunny but haven’t done warming up as keen to planting things in the allotment which hopefully we will do it soon. Would need some ranking up to remove dead grass over the soil. All thing are well here as we moved to different house last year and already done many work including all bedroom and kitchen, attic and garden and next one will be study room, dining room and lounge. Bless parent spending too much on refurbishing house but at least they will be conformable with the style of house they like to.

busy doing de-cluttering my bedroom and rid of stuff I don’t need it anymore. Turn out it will be nice and clean.

I’m having almond flat white from dulcogusto machine,sweetened with honey, such nice alternative from sugar and sweetener.

I’m having twice coronavirus test per week as requirement to my work and receiving negative result which was good and take few thing off my mind for worries. There only three week left for me to receive Pfizer booster as UK here seems to continuing with coronavirus vaccine while European are in hold. Just want to get this out of way and then we can enjoy thing what we like to do.

hope everyone was well.

stay safe.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Yes the floods are terrible, a few houses washed away & cliff face fallen away with front of house collapsing,
it must be nearly as bad as the bush fires.

Good to hear there are a lot of improvements at your house, I did a lot of decluttering during the lockdown.
You'll be glad when the vaccinations are over, we're still waiting for a while yet.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Had a neighbor come over and take down one of the trunks to a large maple tree in front of the house. To save a few bucks, I told him to just drop it and I'd cut it up and haul it to the curb. Oh, my aching back! ;-) Got most of it done. I'll finish up tomorrow.

I really should exercise more! But, I probably won't ... ;-)


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Gr3iz said:


> I really should exercise more! But, I probably won't ... ;-)


its a diet for you then


----------



## Professionalgirl

I just had plain coffee this morning with powdered creamer to start the day. A cup of Java is powerful!


----------



## Gr3iz

CrazyComputerMan said:


> its a diet for you then


I like to eat. It's one of the few vices I have left. You can't take that from me! ;-)


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Tech friends! 

This morning I heard both an owl and a woodpecker keeping my husband awake. I suppose the two of them want to collaborate and the woodpecker plays the drums while the owl sings and dances!


----------



## HOBOcs

The sun is shining and staying light later now. Yahooooo!
Did some raking just to be out side. I have a couple of trees to consider... But Mark. they are going to stay right there. I like my back.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Another job done with that tree, hope your back was much better after a day or so,
I only vacumed & washed the car & I was worn out.

Hi Tina, 
The Owl & the Woodpecker would have been entertaining, 
I lie in bed before going to sleep & see silouettes of Possums climbing about in the Silverbirch.

Hi Jim, 
Good to hear you are getting more sunshine & spending a little more time outdoors,
we are having almost a week of rain, but not as much as NSW thank goodness.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Jim, the part of the tree I had removed was curving over the front yard toward the street. We've had several branches of that tree come down over the years. Had this one come down, it would hve taken out the front fence (again), the mailbox and my daughter's car, so it was a preventative measure ... The $50 I paid the neighbor was peanuts compared to the extensive damage it could have caused.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark - good call. I was thinking more about the Doctor and massage therapy costs? LOL


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Tech friends! Have a cup of Java on me!☕


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
A job well done.

Hi Jim, 
Have a good weekend.

Hi Tina, 
Thanks for the Java,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Mother Nature is putting on a fantastic light show this evening! I'm watching from the safety of my security cameras. Right now it is almost constantly lit up! All with the associated boom-booms (which the dog absolutely HATES). Oh, yeah, lotsa driving rain as well ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
We used to love watching lightning on the front verandah when we were kids,
hope your dog gets some peace soon too.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Thanks Yvonne for the scrummy cake.

Also thanks Professionalgirl for Java coffee just trying to imagine tasting as I haven’t tasted it before. I’ve tried Americano, Espresso, Flat White, Lattee, Mocha and etc but never tried Java, and felt it was a very strong coffee that we loved in here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark. I hear lots of Tornados in your area since Friday.


----------



## ymfoster

Ho Folks, 

You're very welcome Robbie, 

Hi Jim, 
Glad we don't get many Tornados here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Jim, we've got a trailer park just a couple of miles from the house. That's sort of like a tornado magnet! ;-) I figure our house is likely safe ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope you had a Happy Easter, it was a nice warm one here around C30.


----------



## HOBOcs

I got my JAB today - Pfizer.
So far so good. No after effects to speak of.


----------



## ymfoster

Good job Jim, 

My daughter got her first today also, it was AstraZeneca that they've allowed for over 50's,
I get mine in a week's time.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Good Morning Tech Friends! Lets have Duncan Doughnuts coffee this morning! ☕


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Good job Jim,
> 
> My daughter got her first today also, it was AstraZeneca that they've allowed for over 50's,
> I get mine in a week's time.


Oh no! I heard awful information about Astra Zeneca causing blood clots in people who receive this vaccine! Though the article claims it's rare, I personally wouldn't take any chances!😨

Here is a link the article https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14496...astrazeneca-covid-vaccine-causes-blood-clots/


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Tina, 

Yes we've been hearing all about the blood clots also, but they're saying it affects the under 50's mostly & we're getting more Phizer for them shortly, fingers crossed.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ymfoster said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> Yes we've been hearing all about the blood clots also, but they're saying it affects the under 50's mostly & we're getting more Phizer for them shortly, fingers crossed.


Good Morning ymfoster, 

Lets discuss this over coffee.

The problem is I am under age 50. I am age 48 to be exact. I believe I'm basically the baby of this forum. My mom's generation call us under age 50 babies. I call the millennials in their 20's babies.

I myself and one of my daughters blood type is O+ and are considered less susceptible to contracting Covid-19, or at least less susceptible to complications from Covid-19 and may contract Covid-19 and have very little to no symptoms at all or be asymptomatic if we are exposed.

The only vaccine and most affective that I will accept would be Pfizer. My mom, her companion and my sister all received their first dose of Pfizer and all are doing very well. Pfizer is 95% affective against most strains accept the latest variant. The latest more aggressive variant is already in my mom's area while my area is still in the low risk zone which means the more aggressive variant is not in my area just yet.

Moderna is only 80% affective and Johnson is only 75% affective so it does matter to me which vaccine to accept.

I do not conform like most others and am considered an oddball. However, I do conform on occasion only when I believe it will benefit in some manner. I am semi-old-school and still prefer laptops over mobile phones and will only use a mobile phone when I'm out somewhere. Allot of others in society may not like my tendency to nonconformity and I just shrug it off and say oh well. Everyone could be facing the back of an elevator which makes no sense to me. I would face the front while everyone else is facing the back and remain that way even if I was out of place.


----------



## Cookiegal

Professionalgirl said:


> Moderna is only 80% affective


According to the CDC yes, Pfizer is 95% effective but the Moderna vaccine is 94.1% effective (not 80%):

Moderna:
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/Moderna.html

Pfizer 95%
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/Pfizer-BioNTech.html
Also, Johnson and Johnson is only 66.3% effective:

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/janssen.html

Pfizer and Moderna are the same type of vaccine (mRNA) which teaches our cells to make a protein that triggers an immune response whereas AstraZeneca (which isn't approved yet in the States) and Johnson and Johnson are what's called "virus vector" vaccines which means they use a harmless virus to do the job.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> According to the CDC yes, Pfizer is 95% effective but the Moderna vaccine is 94.1% effective (not 80%):
> 
> Moderna:
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/Moderna.html
> 
> Pfizer 95%
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/Pfizer-BioNTech.html
> Also, Johnson and Johnson is only 66.3% effective:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/different-vaccines/janssen.html
> 
> Pfizer and Moderna are the same type of vaccine (mRNA) which teaches our cells to make a protein that triggers an immune response whereas AstraZeneca (which isn't approved yet in the States) and Johnson and Johnson are what's called "virus vector" vaccines which means they use a harmless virus to do the job.


Sorry Karen. People from different well known health care companies are indicating different effectiveness percentages. I don't know what to believe. I will stick to Pfizer as the most effective.


----------



## Cookiegal

I think what you may be seeing refers to after a single dose. Yes after only one dose it's around 80% but over 90% after the second one.

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/29/cdc...a-covid-vaccines-was-80percent-effective.html


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> I think what you may be seeing refers to after a single dose. Yes after only one dose it's around 80% but over 90% after the second one.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/29/cdc...a-covid-vaccines-was-80percent-effective.html


 Oh, I see.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Tina & Cookiegal, 
Our more exposed Medicos & other similar occupations were given Pfizer, then the EU stopped a lot of our orders being delivered & thought we didn't have such big numbers of infected people.
Our government hasn't been doing as much as promised in the distribution to people not in front line exposure.

We're having to have the Astro Veneca instead, now that Victoria is accepting Australians returning here the risk goes up again & possibly more lockdowns & border closures & the economy is stifled again.

Evening Mark, 

I hope you are keeping well & no hot spots near you.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Yvonne and everyone else.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I'm doing about as well as can be expected. I've just completed week 2 of a 3 week project. We're deploying new PCs in a huge warehouse/distribution center. We actually need to use golf carts to get from one location to another! They've got a fleet of about 20, or so, golf carts and probably 60-75 motorized pallet jacks, fork lifts, etc. A very busy place! And noisy! And dirty!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

That sounds like an enormous job, you'll be glad when it's all done.
I had my first Astro Veneca jab on Friday, my arm was a little sore for a few days, so far so good.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Now it turns out that it will be 4 weeks total. I'll be there next week as well ... <sigh> Oh, well. It is a paycheck.

Still doing well, Yvonne?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Just when you thought you were finishing. 

I'm still doing fine, no side effects.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.
Yeah, the best laid plans ... ;-)

We're still experiencing unseasonably cool weather here. But, I'm not complaining! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope this week is not too tiring.

We're having a mild one here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Finally done with this project! Gonna rest for a while. Sleep in in the mornings ... ;-)

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Well Done 
have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It was nice! And not having to get up early yesterday and this morning is real nice! I hate waking to an alarm. I'd rather just wake up when I want, though normally still before 8 ...


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Cool and wet here ..its been raining off and on all week. Its always about the weather.
They say... April showers bring May flowers. Well here's hoping.
Seed boxes are staring to sprout... we'll see what happens this year.
Grubs hit the lawn last year, so I'm trying to repair.

Mark , sorry to hear of Bobby Unser, my era one of my favorites. Glad your project has finished, now relax if you can. I'm like you, wake at the same time, no alarm, just up listening to the radio, sports or news. (but I'm a "Night Hawk" AND an "Early Bird".... a bad combo but i don't need much sleep. I do remote work first thing in the morning. Coffee, coffee.

YM - I hope you are keeping well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to hear you're back to a normal routine.

Hi Jim, 

I'm fine thanks,
hope your seedlings continue to thrive.
We had a downpour at the weekend & the last few days have been sunny,
good to catch up on some pruning before Winte.r


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Oh, it feels so good to sleep again ... ;-)

Enjoy your weather Yvonne!

Good luck with the lawn this year Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Glad you're enjoying your sleep ins, 
It was a lovely sunny day for all the mothers' yesterday,
a few days of cloudy & wet, then a couple more sunny days to come.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It was a wet overcast day here, periods of rain. Good thing I had nowhere to go ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
We had our last fine day with rain for the next week,
got the washing done in time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.
It's been unseasonably cool around here. I'm not complaining. I love it!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Finally warming up here - 20C . We've had a couple of clear nights and Frost.
Haven't put in any plants yet...waiting till after May 24th.

Trying to get back to normal.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Quite cold & windy here also, with snow on the mountains.

Hi Jim, 
Glad it's a bit warmer there for you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Oldest (18) granddaughter graduated high school last week. Shown here with her brothers, sister and mother:










A week from tomorrow she's off to boot camp for the Army National Guard. She'll be gone for about 4 months! Longest I'll have gone without seeing her since she was born! My princess ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark,
Congratulations on her graduation, hope she enjoys her time in training.
What a lovely family, hope she keeps in touch often maybe on Zoom so you still see her whilst she's away.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I think she said they take her phone away from her during boot camp, but return it after graduation and she can keep it during the training period which follows. So, it may be old fashioned letters for a time. ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That will be hard to get used to, but I suppose they don't want distractions so they can concentrate on their training. Hope she is able to write as often as possible & the family don't get too anxious.


----------



## RT

'Allo folks!
I wish I could invite you for a nice iced coffee, but my fridge died, so I'm not quite chillin' :sad:

However, if you care for anything at room temperature I'd be glad to oblige


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Thanks for the offer, but I thought you might like an iced coffee more.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

She called one last time Monday evening to let us know she had arrived safely and was petrified! ;-) I can imagine. It will be a scary thing for a while. I think she's gonna do well ...

Randy, good luck on the fridge!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to hear she arrived ok, 
I think the rest of her class will be feeling aprehensive also, so she won't be alone with that.

We have another week of lockdown after someone out of quarantine had picked up the virus whilst in there &
symptons weren't showing.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I thought you might like an iced coffee more.


Thank you Yvonne, a chilled beverage would be welcomed! 


Gr3iz said:


> Randy, good luck on the fridge!


 Thanks man. I can get a nice stainless modern (free) hand-me-down that requires some kitchen alterations to make it fit, or spend some dough and just replace with a new similar model.
I don't like to change much of anything these days so a simple swap is what I'm leaning toward.
Yup, it's basically an icebox with a freezer on top 

Uh, not to break the tone, but all invitations are on hold for nonce...
it smells like sardines over here and I haven't bought any in ages! 
  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yikes! Randy, I think I'll wait quite a while ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Hope you get your fridge soon.

Evening Mark, 
very cold here.


----------



## RT

'morning or 'evening to you all
as i became aware upon waking
apparently it's approximately
*blinking* o'clock.
I thought I'd slept all day.....

And I'm sure I'm late for something...
the dang power seems to go out randomly... have to reset all digitals..

Hoping you all have a good day (or night) whilst I try to set AM or PM on the dang clock 

(maybe go to military time, eh?)


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It's been warming up here, not yet hot, but it'll get there. Rain the past few days ...


----------



## RT

Would love to say good morning (evening Yvonne) to you all, but everything here feels wrong.

The kids are just trying to help, insisting I take this refrigerator... they brought it in, during a down pour, hurting themselves in the process. I'd allready told them the damn thing won't fit.
The disruption to my little world was enough that cursing ensued from both sides

Everything had to be moved or scooted so I'm disoriented in my own house.
There's a behemoth stainless fridge blocking my path to the loo, obscurimg my pots skillets and pans (with water and ice dispensers -useless to me) It's just the wrong thing.
Things that were always there to help me keep balance are too far away reach, and I can't turn around without stubbing my toe, shin, elbow.
on sumpthin'.

Plus a stainless fridge doesn't do magnets ... grand kids art must go somewhere! 
And important Drs numbers.

I shouldda (and might still) just hack up $5-800 or so to have a guy bring that fit and cart the other away.

The kids are trying to save me trouble and money, bless them.
But they're causing me excess worry, over doing it based on my needs 👎
and still costing me money ...
I did expect that part, though... :shiftseyes:

Well, I expect a more cheerful morning report from all you normal folks out there, when you're up to it! 

YVonne, would you please pass me that cup of fresh brewed coffee,? Then things might start going right again .


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Glad it's warming up for you a bit, it's freezing here & we've had the worst storm with strong winds in over 50 years with many houses demolished with fallen trees & roofs blown off, & power lines down that won't be fixed for days, also flooding; luckily we didn't get any damage, it was mostly towards the ranges.

Hi RT, 
Sorry to hear about your refrigerator being so unsuitable, we got a new one about a year ago but not stainless steel, but did have to raise the display cabinet & now it seems to be unstable & we had to take all the china out of it. 

Here's a nice hot coffee.


----------



## RT

Hiya fols! 
and Hi Yvonne,
That cup of coffee looks as big as the elephant in my kitchen, but I sure would like a sip from it 

Did Y'all know if you get a stainless fridge all the refrigerator magnets you've collected all your life will not work anymore.
I mean all your kids and grandkids drawings will have to be put somewhere.

There's one special one that seems to have been lost in the shuffle...
my little grand daughter drew a picture of me at the computer and wrote TSG on the monitor!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Sorry to hear about your G'daughter's drawing of you, maybe it will turn up some day.
It's handy to have all those emergency services on your fridge, but I guess most have them on their
iPhones these days.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All, I've been a little busy lately.
Looks like I have some catching up on reading here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It's betting beyond warm here. We're up to hot and humid! And it will just get worse from here ... <sigh>

Randy, don't know what to tell you about the fridge. Best of luck with the situation!

Hey Jim! Being busy is not too bad, I guess ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Time to take a short break.

Evening Mark, 
Hope you have air-conditioning,
We're going to have rain for the rest of the week here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Ok Here goes.....

Fridge Fiasco:
First off, RT - So, Sorry for your loss. We are like you - set in our ways. We have a basic unit "Kenmore" model from "Sears" with Freezer on top. Our fridge is on its last leg as well, along with the stove and the "Dishwasher"... and my knees. I'm a DIY guy, but can't get parts for 30year old appliances) and anything new will require a kitchen reno just to make them fit. I have a couple of small "bar" fridges that followed the kids home from school (n the garage). I moved one out to the Garden shed (electrified). Great for storing the my cold beverages.. and now I can stay out longer... I just have to figure where the "new" outhouse will go next.

Mark, I hope the Grand daughter gets what she wants at Bootcamp. Is she in for something specific, experience or an education base. The young'uns will survive. I've been watching a lot of golf lately. I caught the NASCAR event last weekend the "all star" in Texas - "If you're not first...you're last.

YM, weather here has been up and down like a yoyo. We had spring... then snow mid May, then a hot spell for a couple of days. We seemed to back to seasonal 20-25C now but dry.

Garden has been planted, Tomatoes, peppers, peas and cucumbers - we'll see what happens this year. I've got more plants in pots that I can now move around. Still, lots of wildlife interfering. Racoons, skunks and Rabbits are plentiful... too bad hawks are not. Spending lots of time outside with my "grand dogs".

COVID - I've had one jab in April - Pfizer , second is next week. Looks like we are getting back to some sort of normal.

Our Family is safe, hope yours is too!

Sending a tray of ice cubes to RT.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Sounds like your vegie garden is off to a good start.

We are well here, due for our second Covid shot next month.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Got my 2nd Pfizer jab on Monday. No adverse reactions.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
That's good to be over & done with.


----------



## RT

G'day or G'evenin', morning noon or midnight to all!


HOBOcs said:


> First off, RT - So, Sorry for your loss. We are like you - set in our ways.


Thanks Jim! It sure gets harder to change one's ways as time goes by, but stuff happens....and some how, try as we might it just doesn't work the same 🤷


HOBOcs said:


> I just have to figure where the "new" outhouse will go next.


Wishing you luck with that Jim!!
In the old time southern US, an outhouse door is often decorated with a crescent moon symbol...
just food for thought for ye, if you wanna spruce things up 



HOBOcs said:


> Sending a tray of ice cubes to RT.


Thanks man! I'm chillin' already


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Very chilly here at 10C, hope you're enjoying some sunshine.

Evening Mark,


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Thought I lost this thread for a bit ... ;-)



HOBOcs said:


> Mark, I hope the Grand daughter gets what she wants at Bootcamp. Is she in for something specific, experience or an education base.


Well, she wants to be a nurse, but her entrance scores were insufficient for training through them. She was going to take advantage of the 4-year paid schooling. In the service, she was going to be in materials management, whatever that means. No matter, she's not going to succeed in it. She's got fractures in both hips due to the weight of the packs they make them train with. She's just a little bit of a thing, about 5 foot nothing and maybe 100 lbs. soaking wet! Hoisting that pack, carrying it around in training, running, jumping into holes and over obstacles apparently took their toll on her body. They are sending her home. She's done ...

The state offers 2 years of college to all high school graduates. She'll take advantage of that and hopefully figure out some way from there of getting whatever she needs to be a nurse.

Happy 4th to the US residents!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

So sorry to hear about your Grandaughter's problems from training, they should have weights adjusted according to size & strength; she probably pushed through the pain so as not to look weak.
I hope she does well in her alternative pursuits & is healing from her injuries.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Thanks. still waiting for her arrival. The state of Tennessee will provide 2 years of college to all high school graduates, so she can at least achieve her RN and maybe get on with a hospital or something that will pay for a higher degree with better pay ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

I hope she gets enough qualifications to pursue her hospital career.

We had ice all over this morning & couldn't open the boot or rubbish bin without extra effort,
so it was below freezing & only warmed up to about 10C


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - Happy Friday

Mark - so sorry for your lost. I read your in memoriam post regarding your son. Not pressing, but how long ago? 

I lost my mom in April this year (non-COVID) and fortunately we, my brother actually had gathered photos and documents and put ancestry and her growing up details things in a hard copy book (coffee table type book). "The Book of Mom". for my parents 60th wedding anniversary (my dad has his own too - "The Book of Dad"
It was actually a good "physical" thing for us and better for the grand kids (now) to touch and read. We did a video for their 50th (parents). which was given out ...and who knows where they are now. The book is something you can reach out and touch. I know its tough, Mark but if you are thinking of doing something with the newly found pictures, I might suggest a "remembrance" book. They are easily created using web based publishers/software. If interested I'll let you know what we used. 

YM - its cool here this week 20C (no snow), we had a hot spell last week. This week wet, raining and overcast. But no ice!! 

Garden is looking better this year. I've been keeping a better eye on things and fertilizing. Unfortunately i have these cute little "bunnies" and they have found my stash, so I've had to surround the garden with "chicken Wire". Between the bunnies and chipmunks, I'm losing my beans.

We are healthy here... (two jabs). YM we are hearing Australia is having some issues. Things are getting back to normal here almost. The border from Canada to the US is still restricted, but as soon as things open up (freely) we're heading to Chicago to visit friends.

Hugs to all! 
Any one for a coffee, I'm putting a pot on.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good Afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.



HOBOcs said:


> Mark - so sorry for your lost. I read your in memoriam post regarding your son. Not pressing, but how long ago?


It was 5 years Friday, Jim. Thanks! Very sudden, no warning, just never woke up. 36 years old and left a wife and two kids, 12 and 9 at the time.

The book idea sounds interesting. I may look into that ...

On a positive note, my 22 year old grandson FINALLY passed his written test for his driver's license! This was either his 4th or 5th try! He just does not test well ... <sigh>

Warming up here, as expected. mid-80s to mid-90s daily, cools off to mid-70s, if we're lucky, at night. A/C is running almost constantly ...


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!
Hope y'all are well and good, or good at it


Gr3iz said:


> It was 5 years Friday,


Mark, you know my heart goes out to you, for you may recall I've suffered a similar loss....
Anniversaries can be fond remembrances or tragic recalls, and life is never fair in either case.

Well, I'm sure i shouldn't say more more here, at this time.....

Bur I will echo Jim's sentiment by saying 


HOBOcs said:


> Hugs to all!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Good news on your grandson passing the written driving test. 

Hi Jim, 
Your vegie garden sounds like a good crop this year.

I get my second Astra Veneca jab in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Next step will be for him to take the actual driving test. He says they only test on Wednesdays and then only take the first 13 people! I find that hard to believe. At any rate, he'll be on his own next week since we're heading out of town for a couple of weeks. I'm not letting him drive my wife's car (in my name!) until he's got his license and then insurance! He may end up walking the 5-6 miles to work at this rate ... Unless he can get his mother to play taxi while she's working full-time! Not my problem ... ;-)


----------



## RT

G'day all!

My son spent the night here,unusual.... I wasn't good company, but neither was he 
We watched some _Ancient Aliens_ and then_ Space Cowboys._
He didn't talk much, figured he was arguing with his girl.
I just let him be and pretended to be normal as I could...
Warned him if he slept on the couch he'd have a backache today, and sure enough!

It'll all be sorted out in time.

So hoping you folks have a better night and day than my Boy did


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I agree on the wife's car when he's not licenced yet or insured; he could use a bycycle to get to work whilst you're away, or public transport. 
Enjoy your time away.

Hi RT, 

Sorry to hear about your son's problems, that's life I suppose, it will sort itself out.
We're in lockdown again here since some interstate removalists spread the Delta virus down here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Granddaughter made it home in one piece this evening! It was great to see her!

We're heading out tomorrow for the great white north, or at least north ... Visiting relatives in Pennsylvania. Planning a trip up to New Hampshire to visit friends. Going to try to meet Mike (Mr. TechGuy)) since he lives in PA. Just generally getting away ... ;-)

Sorry to hear about your issues Yvonne and Randy!

Grandson is now insured. Hopes to have his license by Wednesday ...


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Great to hear your grandaughter is back in one piece. 

Your grandson got insured quick smart, hope he does well with his licence also.
Only another week in lockdown hopefully; You've probably left by now, have a great time & a safe trip,
hope you get to meet Mike whilst up North.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It was a pretty long, dull trip, a little rain here and there, nothing too serious. Got here in time for dinner last night. Nice and cool here in the mountains! Not like at home.

Heard yesterday that #1 grandson passed his driving test and is now 100% legal! Kinda scary, now that I think of it ... ;-)

#1 granddaughter has decided that my bed looked the most comfortable, so has taken up residence in my bedroom while we're away ... <sigh>

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Good to hear you've arrived & enjoying cooler weather, also good to hear your grandson passed his driving test, I'm sure he'll be very careful with your car.
Sounds like your grandaughter will be keeping your bed warm for you. 

Have a lovely holiday.


----------



## RT

Howdy Folks! 



Gr3iz said:


> Heard yesterday that #1 grandson passed his driving test and is now 100% legal! Kinda scary, now that I think of it ... ;-)


I know whatcha mean...
Years ago let the daughter drive to high school, on my birthday, and my present from her was an accident in the school traffic! 
No one hurt, but car damage...

But there's no substitute for training and experience...

Safe trip Short Round!


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Home again, home again. I do miss the quiet and the cooler weather, but there is something to be said for the comfort and familiarity of home. Not quite sure what that might be, but I'm sure there is something ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to see you are back home after enjoying the cooler weather,
I think you may find it more relaxing at home in some ways also.
We have a lovely sunny day here & hope to get to 16c but may be in lockdown a bit longer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. There are some advantages to being home, but I'd have to weigh them carefully to see whether I prefer here or there ... ;-)

Good luck, my dear! There is an end. It may not be in sight just yet, but there has to be an end!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I know what you mean, holidays can be relaxing or busy depending on conditions.

I think this virus will be like the flu 'if' everyone gets vaccinated, hopefully.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Since we were staying with relatives, it was like being home (at least for me). My aunt & uncle were like surrogate parents to me for a couple of years.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

It would have been lovely catching up with then after being so close,
they would have enjoyed seeing you again also.


----------



## RT

Late night greetings folks!
Well I see the time now it's like pre-dawn greetings
Yvonne might be half awake ATM,so wishing a good day to you! 

I see tomorrow I'll be on litter patrol...why jubullient deliquant kids drive by and throw empty beer bottles on my property is a mystery, but it happens. I guess it look likes no one will notice 
Hey , maybe one day I'll find a full one that was thrown out by accident


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
I've been up for a few hours now, a beautiful sunny day & 20c forecast,
Spring has almost sprung.

Those litter bugs are a problem, we've seen a number of face masks on nature strips these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Must be 40 years, or more, ago ... I was out riding around the dirt roads near where I used to live (north-central PA) with a couple of friends. I saw a bottle just sitting on a stump just off the road. I pulled over and threw it in the back seat. Not 5 yards down the road, I saw more trash. We started picking up all this crap we saw along the road and just in the woods close to the road for a mile or two. I ended up with a back seat full (floor, seat, etc.) of trash, barely enough room for the young lady sitting in the back. I took it home and filled a couple of trash bags. We hadn't planned it, it just sorta happened. 

I HATE litterbugs! If it wasn't too heavy to carry when it was full, it surely wouldn't be too heavy when it is empty!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes we certainly have a problem with litter bugs also, along freeways,
& also our hard rubbish collections have been changed from a couple of specified weeks a year, to booking
when you have some that needs to be collected, but a lot of people don't book & it's just left on nature strips,
fining doesn't seem to stop it either. 

Our back yard backs onto a school yard & their lunch wraps etc. blow over our fence, they have rubbish bins, but some kids are too lazy.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I've been trying to instill in my grandkids the importance of using trash containers. They are pretty good in the house (better than many of the adults!), but I don't know what happens out of my sight.


----------



## RT

Hi folks!
I see it's nearing dawn here soo, I'd say it's about time to call it a day.
Which means nap time for me...man o man, I gotta back into the circadian rhythm band again... 


Gr3iz said:


> the importance of using trash containers.


One of my peculiar mottos is _Never....._
No! wait....!
_Always_ carry a litter bag in your car.
That way, when it gets full, you can just toss it out the window.


Hoping you folks have a good day/night


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
You're setting a good example to the grandkids. 

Hi RT, 
I gave my daughter a litter bag for her tissues in the car,
but bigger items get tossed in the back until she does a cleanout.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Sorry haven’t been around lately in TSG forum, my favourite forum.

is someone still brewing coffee and serving cake?


----------



## RT

Hi Robbie!
Actaully I thought I saw some 🍕
and🍺
around here somewhere 
But no worries, mate!
Yvonne will pull something delightful from Down Under I'll reckon!


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Robbie! Long time!

Quiet weekend. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Good to see you, hope all is well with you, just made some coffee & cake to share.

Hi RT, 
I can always find something in the pantry. 

Evening Mark, 
very quiet here also, nice & sunny today.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Fantastic, it’s such a yummy foods to eat and drink, thank you Yvonne. just had a lovely bank holiday despite covid cases is raising but less hospital admission. So I chose to go events carefully, going to the local music events to watch music and sang Rule Britannia and Land of hope & glory. And pretty fireworks after the show.

live joined paddling club and practising my paddling skills in canoeing and hopefully kayaking soon and trying to stand on paddle boarding without falling over. It’s such a fun.


----------



## RT

Young Robert!
Sounds like you enjoy a good paddling 

Hi Yvonne - the last pic you posted of what seems to be a basket of delicious muffins or scones....it looks they are all baked smiley guys waiting be buttered!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Sounds like you had fun at the musical.
I had a paddle board when I was about 18, but we went to a lake that didn't have waves & I never tried to stand up, I had an oar. 

Hi RT, 
Yes I do see the smiley faces on the muffins now.


----------



## RT

Hey Yvonne, you could have served up "frownies," if the picture was upside down


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Happy Hump Day! Hope everyone is staying healthy and safe!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 
Now that's a thought for the premier keeping us in lockdown even longer. 

Evening Mark, 
We're having our warmest Spring beginning at 28C today in 100 years,
you stay safe also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yvonne, that does not bode well for a pleasant summer!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Yes indeed, we don't need more bushfires this Summer.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

In desperation I cut my own hair this morning,
I used to always do it, but my arm is a problrm these days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I'm sure you look lovely, my dear! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Oh thankyou, now you'll make me blush.  

My deciduous trees are getting lovely new foliage now.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all...its quiet around here


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Jim, I wish things were so quiet here ... Never a dull moment. Latest catastrophe: #1 grandson totaled Granny's car. Took out 4 other vehicles on the way. They claim he ran the red light. He denies it. Supposedly there is video evidence showing he did. I've yet to see it. <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

So sorry to hear about granny's car, 
I hope he was the one who was insured, they feel immortal until something happens that makes them more careful, hope no one was hurt.

We had a surprise this morning with a 5.9 earthquake in Victoria which is very unusual; I was in the shower when everything started rumbling & shaking viiolently, it lasted about 15 seconds, I got dressed quickly.


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Morning All
WOW Mark.. hope all were OK. yes, new crisis tomorrow
YM - glad you got out of the shower safely!
I just watched BBC world news report this morning on the earthquake Largest earth quake since the 1800's.. rare In state Victoria.

Things getting back to normal here...define normal. I'm out to see customers again and businesses are starting to get their employees back in the office.

Weather looks like rain here through to Saturday


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Yes it was one out of the box, & they felt vibrations in other states also.

We're having a fine day before more rain the next few days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It's been cool here lately. I doubt it will last, though.

I'll be working for the next 3-4 weeks. Probably the last gig of the year.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good Evening Mark, 
You'll be able to save up for Christmas with that work.

A few nice fine days ahead in the high teens.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

More likely to help with the current bills ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes, the bills never stop coming, 

we've got some very stormy weather forecast here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Getting a little cooler here these days... but the suns out and little clouds (perfect recipe for some frost). 

Flower Gardens looking good - and most of the veggies are about done. Its been better this year - but i still need to improve soil and move plants into better sun spots.
Works been crazy with everyone back to work.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Jim, 
Sounds like a successful season for your garden, mine is overcrowded & hard to do any gardening these days.

Our Covid spread is out of control & long lockdowns again getting everyone stressed over incomes etc.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We've had a bit of rain lately, actually quite a bit! Local street flooding, ponds in my yard, etc. But, it has cooled things off a bit. Always a nice side effect ... ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

ymfoster said:


> In desperation I cut my own hair this morning,


Looking at you avatar Yvonne, I think you missed a spot on top.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Yes we've seen some of the flodding on TV, there's a lot of extremes happening these days.

Hi Karen, 

Sure looks like it, I'll have to have another look in the mirror.


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Yvonne, hope you are well.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' all.

Good evening Yvonne.

Well, today I feel older. My youngest grandchild has hit double digits. Now all 6 range from 10-22 ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Karen, 

Thanks, hope you are keeping well also. 

Evening Mark, 

Another milestone, they grow so quickly.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne. 

Kickin' back on a laundry day. Still fairly warm, but it seems to be finally trending towards cooler, gradually.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Hope it all dried well,
I mowed the lawns this weekend before it rains again:
I had to get a new mower as the old one ceased up & was a sealed unit.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi TSGers - All well with me, Been busy lately. My purpose of the return as mum computer was playing up and I cannot find way to fix it, Then I knew TSGers would help me out a little bit. I used to be computer expert but since working for day centre for Support Worker / Team Leader - My computer skills that I used to have that knowledge has decreased. 

No worries for that - I'll try to get back on step to find nearer job as it would take 45 min to drive to work (Dual - Carriageway and Motorway) and back too. It was so exhausting. 

Glad to see Yvonne's still on TSG, I keep wondering what mad ostrich was doing lately. <3


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Hope you can work out the trouble with Mum's computer,
I also get a bit fuzzy on computer fixes these days, I need to update drivers but can't find a free one to do them all. 
Being an Aussie bird I'm an Emu.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Was investigating it further and pulled the PC case to look at back and the connection, and the monitor changed back to everything seems to be working fine now. Must be a loose connection then.
I’m all good. Decided to have gaming PC and to upgrade and get VR ready then I can socialise on VR Chat, even with the VR Controls you can sign on virtual world. Great for when I decided to shielding when I don’t want to go out when the covid case is high.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
Glad you solved the problem with Mum's computer;

I've had a problem with our stereo system & found broken wires to one of the external speakers,
so another thing that needs fixing. 

The Covid problems are getting very frustrating here until they reach 80% vaccination levels.


----------



## Gr3iz

Greetings all.

Good evening Yvonne.

It is finally cooling off here! Still warm some days, but much cooler than it has been!



ymfoster said:


> I need to update drivers but can't find a free one to do them all.


What kind of system have you got, Yvonne? Many manufacturers have utilities that they off to help keep your drivers up to date. I know Dell and Lenovo do, I've been working with those two brands recently. I imagine HP probably does, too.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
It's been cool here also, but some sunshine between the clouds.

I've had a Lenovo computer for a couple of years now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yvonne, look in the Microsoft Store for Lenovo Vantage. It is a utility specifically for (and from) Lenovo to help update drivers and BIOS. Bypass most of the advertising stuff and find the update section. I just installed it on a Lenovo laptop I acquired the other day. It updated he video and network drivers, as well as some others and flashed the BIOS to the latest version.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 
I'll see if my daughter will do it for me as I'm not able to do it if there's a cost for the utility,
very many thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Gr3iz

No cost, Yvonne. It is a totally free download. If it prompts you to log in, you can bypass that.


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Mark, 

I'll have a go then & if it gets complicated for me I'll hand it over to her,
I'm getting a bit fuzzy these days. 

I got my hair cut after 3 months lockdown yesterday & feeling light headed now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

We're all behind you if you need any assistance. I do understand your reluctance, though. Just let us know how things turn out, with or without your daughter's help.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I feeling bad as I’m using DriverMax to update all drivers in one go. It’s quite a lazy and cost included too. My computer is Acer, ASUS and soon to build new PC.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Fall weather has finally arrived!!


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Its been a beautiful weekend here - 15 to 17 C expecting cooler weather soon.
the winds of November come early ...GL


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim.

Yes, the leaves have begun their annual drop from their branches. It has not yet reached the full torrent I expect soon. Hope all are well and healthy!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
My daughter hasn't done my updates yet, 

Hi Robbie & Jim, 
We're back to Winter this week with lots of rainy days ahead.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It's hard to rely on our kids/grandkids to do anything. I usually end up doing it myself, whatever it may be. Or nagging the crap out of them until they do it! ;-) (Sometimes that's more fun!)


----------



## HOBOcs

Good Evening all... well its Sunday evening and we are getting some off that 4 letter flaky stuff.
Not much.. and nothing staying as the ground is still too warm (relatively speaking)

YM - let us know if we can help you out. This is the place for that kind of help... if you need assistance.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

staying fairly cool around here. Many of the leaves are falling. I guess I'm gonna hafta start collecting them! I bought my first leaf blower last year. Beats the helloutta raking! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

My daughter had a try at downloading the driver updater but seemed to think she needed a serial number of my computer & I can't see one on it unless it's on the bottom, which is hard to reach without disturbing all the connections, so if you think it is needed I will try to look again.

Hi Jim, 

Thanks for your offer of help also, I may well need it.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I found this online:

*How Do I Find the Serial Number on My Laptop Windows 10?*

On your laptop, type cmd into the Windows 10 search bar.
In the command prompt, type "wmic bios get serialnumber"
Press enter.
Your serial number will now appear after the prompt.


----------



## HOBOcs

YM What is the driver you think you need or what's not working?
Is this a laptop or desktop. is there a model number on the case.
I assume Lenovo. As Mark indicated you can get serial info from that


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 
Thanks for that, I'll have to check if it's the same for a desktop.

Hi Jim, 

It's a desktop, personal computer 90gb - 007YAU
about 3 years old.

Lenovo - Series 310S/510S on the quick start guide booklet

On the Avast Driver Updater they name 11 out of date drivers, but my daughter paid to do some once & they kept charging without permission each year, so she won't use them again.

They are mostly Intel R -- display Audio, Dual Band Audio, HD Grphics, Management Engine Interface, Watchdog Timer Driver, Wireless Bluetooth, 

then NVIDIA - Ge Force GT 730, High Definition Audio, 

Realtec - PCle GbE Family Controller, USB 2.o Card Reader

I don't know if I need them all really.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi YM - You should be OK. I'm just trying to reassure you.

Avast is just reporting out of date drivers (it finds as a courtesy) which you may or may not need.

FYI - I find any 3rd party program like Avast, AVG. CCLeaner and Kaspersky try to be helpful in identifying software, apps or drivers that need to be updated - but I prefer to ignore these courtesy notifications ... _*unless something is not working and you are specifically need an update.*_ IMHO You don't have to update them.

*If all is working now then you should be OK going forward. Updating could cause more unintended issues.*

I prefer to use the *Windows 10 "Update and Security"* setting.

Use the *Gear "Settings"* lower left after clicking on the *"4 square window (start button)"*
Choose *"Update and security"* category..
Click *"Check for updates"* and/or *"View Optional Updates"*, if any driver updates are available they will show up in the *"Driver Updates"* - these contain driver or firmware updates related to your specific Lenovo desktop or laptop or attached devices like monitors or mouse devices.

Click on *"Driver Updates"* and check all that appear.

Other: in the Window 10 "Security and Update"update beware that there may be options to download and install *"Feature Updates"* for a Win 10 or Win 11 update - I recommend not running these at this time, as these could take hours to install if not prepared.

Other 2: Lenovo usually has a "Support Service Update" program that if still under warranty (or not) and it will recommend updates. You might find this in the program listing under the Lenovo program grouping "Lenovo Advantage" I think - or use this link https://support.lenovo.com/ca/en/solutions/ht003029
I still prefer not to use this unless you know you need a specific update. Use the Win 10 updates is preferred.

Hope this is helpful and provides you with some direction. If you have more questions you can DM me or better still, start a technical support thread if you need more assistance rather then clutter the "Coffee Shop"

Have a better day - Jim (I do this for a living)


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I mostly agree with Jim. Where I disagree is by having Microsoft install drivers for devices. I prefer having the system manufacturer provide drivers for devices they have installed in their products. 

Also agree that it is often not necessary to update unless there is an issue.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark's right - Prefered method of driver updates is always directly through the Manufacturer's support / driver download website. (if you need them). I just prefer the notifications provided by the Win 10 updates over any other 3rd party notification like Avast. All good here.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Thanks for all that information, much appreciated, 
I do get the Windowa 10 updates, but for some reason I got the idea that drivers weren't being updated as previously, I have uninsyalled Avast Driver Updater now so I don't get their messages of updates needed now.
As I'm not too savvy with all the technicalities I'll let Windows handle it for now.

I think my main problem of my computer slowing up is what my daughter has installed for her use also since working from home. 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks for your comments also, all good advice for both options.

Getting back to the Coffee Shop, here's something to keep everyone going.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We've got a little warmup in progress here. Maybe the rain this weekend will cool things off a bit again. It'll give me a good excuse not to deal with the leaves ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We had a few hot humid days & now back to cool.
I have still more Christmas cards to write.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hello Mark, Yvonne and Jim.

As it's my birthday today, and week off with my work, so I thought I'd pop in Techguy to see how everyone is doing, The covid stuffs is increasing around here and I'm still limiting the activities out in public, and my girlfriend surprised me with the VR Experience, I felt nah but how long to avoid with covid stuffs, so decided to join in! Had a good face wash and hand sanitizing, Probably like this guy.

[youtube]




And during the limited activities what I want to do and avoid, I decided to amuse myself with the crafting, the first original one was pine cones, but it get better in every year with improvement, and sold 9 so far to support with local school that I have no linked with them, just thought to support them.










I hope every preparing very well for the Christmas, I've wrote and posted 6 Christmas and more Christmas card to be posted too. I'm still working at day centre but hope to step up to work for the IT soon.

Yvonne, I'm guessing the aussie is warm out there? Could we borrow the sun to heat in England?


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Happy birthday Robbie! I hope you had a good one! Enjoy your Christmas preparations ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

Happy Birthday for yesterday, hope you celebrated it with your girlfriend.
Lovely craftwork creations for Christmas. 

Evening Mark, 

It's still cool here, but expecting 33c on Monday.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Happy Birthday (late) Robbie.. you're a crafty guy!!

We have that white four letter stuff now covering the leaves that I didn't get to.
I'm hoping it will warm up for one last raking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

It's getting closer ... Hope everyone's pretty close to ready for Christmas ...

Got to "meet" Robbie yesterday during the weekly TSG Chat and gaming session! It was good to see another face show up! It's been mostly Mike (Techguy) and Allan (managed) and I as the (ir)regulars. Sometimes we'll have someone else show up for a cameo appearance, like Robbie did. It made Mike figure out how to get the closed captioning working. It was half-vast ... ;-) There were some things that just didn't quite translate properly. Fortunately, Zoom also has a chat feature ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Glad to hear you got to meet Robbie, it would have been very rewarding to see each other in person;
he came to Melbourne a few years back, but because I wasn't familiar with message bank he felt we wouldn't have been able to communicate too well.

Hope you have a lovely Christmas planned with family to look forward to.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And was great to meet you, Mark, I hoping to meet more of TSGers faces. I'm persuading my friends which was from USA but living here and he said he'll be happy to join us.

Last time when I was in Aussie, I was hoping to arrange to meet up Yvonne but it never did happened because of the plan went complex. When my girlfriend wants to go aussie, I will tell next stop will be Melbourne, or would be happy to meet you in virtual way.

I miss some of forgotten TSGers members but I'm assuming no news with them all such as Poochee and Hannab. I have Donna (@Blackmirror) in fb and I'll persuade her to come for live chat.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi all. I keep missing these. I'm usually on the road or with customers. Yes, its a great time to put face to names. Good for you Robbie and Mark. Well next time. 

Robbie old TSGers are not forgotten, we just don't hear from them much any more.

Its been warm here 7 to 13C this week but winds really gusty. My fence blew over and spent Sunday doing repairs. Thank goodness it was warm and no snow.
Not sure if we'll get a white Christmas this year. We are expecting family over but with the latest COVID numbers up significantly... we may be not getting together like would like.

All to best of the season to you all.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Jim, we'd love to have you join us! We're currently meeting on Tuesdays at 2 p.m. Eastern time. It's usually about an hour of text chat first, then we start a Zoom conference and play some games (along with some chatting).

We love seeing new users!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 
I'm happy to chat this way, I don't have zoom on my computer.

Hi Jim, 
good to hear your fence is fixed, one section of my side fence has come adrift with cross rails rotten. 

Evening Mark, 
Nice to hear you're enjoying chatting & games here also.

Wishing everyone all the best for an enjoyable Christmas.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi everyone, 

Could I have some homemade mince pies and xmassy coffee. Last week I got thought to £800 car repairs and thought that was all ok till the battery decided to fail just before Christmas. Ordered new one and it’s coming today to get it fitted.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Robbie, 

Sorry to hear about your car expenses, 
my last car service was over $1,000 & now I have to replace my rear wiper & there's a rattle behind the dashboard.

Here's your coffee & mince pies, don't eat them all at once.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

My youngest granddaughter (10) and I just completed construction on my first build of a gingerbread house! It's funny how these things never look anything like they do on the box ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Good Evening Mark, 

That looks beautiful, almost too good to eat;
you would have had a very enjoyable time making it with her.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark ...I'm not sure what you're you are comparing too. Yours looks delicious. The box is just... cardboard 🤭


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne!

Merry Christmas!

It was fun working with her. She's the only one that has helped me at all this Christmas. Her older sister used to be my Christmas helper, eight years ago, or more. I don't know how many more years I've got left with this one now. They start getting their own lives and I'm history ...

Jim, I have noticed some of the candy parts have started disappearing. I am curious as to how good the gingerbread tastes ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Hope you had a lovely Christmas day, we enjoyed the day with brother & sister in-law.
Hope your Christmas helper is around for a few more years yet. 

We have a lot of trifle to go through still.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We had a good Christmas! The kids made out like little bandits! ;-)


----------



## HOBOcs

Happy New Years YM, Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you Jim! Happy New Year to you, too!

And to everyone else that stops into the cafe!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to her you had an enjoyable Christmas with the kids, & Happy New Year.

Hi Jim, 

Happy New Year to you also, 
it was a very warm one here at 39 C


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Merry Christmas and happy new year! So sorry lots thing to do, so little time.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne!

They are calling for snow tonight. We all know how accurate weather forecasters are ... They've already closed my grandkids' schools long before the first flake flies! If it even does ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

All work & no play.

Evening Mark, 

Hope the school isn't closed for long;
more likely to be Covid that closes them here.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

The snow, such as it was, didn't start until mid-morning, lasted less than an hour, and left a dusting. It just doesn't know how to snow here ...

<fingers crossed and knocking on wood> Our state is on the low side of the infection curve at the moment. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
I suppose it's nice to see a little snow but not get buried in it.

We drove into a tropical storm with hail on Friday & could hardly see where we were going, any worse & we would have had to pull over; nearly had someone go into the back of us when we braked for a car that swerved out in front of us because his lane was flooded without checking his mirror.

Since relaxing rules on lockdown over Christmas & New Year our Omicron cases have spiralled & more restrictions being introduced now.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.
Snow... we are getting a dusting tonight just enough to cover the grass. So far we've been "lucky". January and February are the big months... hoping it stays away!!

Our COVID numbers are going through the roof here but hospital numbers appear to be lower than expected. but, They are now talking about a 4th shot... construction and food prices are up too... when will it end.

Watched Golf from Hawaii this past week- good for Cameron Smith an Aussie

Stay safe...😷


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We got another inch, or so, of real wet snow last night. It broke a branch off the tree in front of the house and landed on the front of my car! Fortunately it did no damage, at least as far as I can tell. Much of it melted through the day, but it will likely freeze tonight ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Sounds like the start of your snow season;
hope Covid doesn't get overwhelming there.

Morning Mark, 

Good to hear your car wasn't damaged by the branch, our neighbour's boy always parked across the road in the shade of a gum tree until it dropped a branch just in front of his car.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
YM - Yes its the start of our snow season.
We got dumped on Monday - I'm showing remnants of the day. Drifts were 5 feet. Biggest storm in years.
40-60CM - 2 feet +

I shoveled starting at 6:30am and had to do the porch 3 times - the snow fell about 1inch every 15 minutes. 
I was expecting someone at the door and was clearing for safety, needless to say they didn't show up as they couldn't even get on to our street. I wasn't going anywhere - I can work from home.

I have a long driveway and when the city plow finally showed up, he only did the middle of the street leaving me with another 50 feet to shovel a single lane path to the road to get the car out on Tuesday.
Thankfully no tree branches to worry about.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

That looks like a healthy snowfall there, Jim! Reminds me of when I used to live up in northern Pennsylvania! Good luck, my friend!


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!

Cold here too.
Well, huh.
It's winter.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

That's a lot of snow you have there, it's good you are able to shovel it yourself,
I'm struggling to do any gardening these days.
We are having a heatwave here, thank goodness for air conditioning.

Evening Mark, 

Hope everythings well your way.

Hi RT, 

We could use a cool change here.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Hi RT,
> We could use a cool change here.


Yes, I was thinking of you while being in the opposite hemisphere


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Wow! What a epic snow @HOBOcs !

Im all dandy. Just chilling out and I'm just having pink gin and lemonade - Hope everyone is having a lovely day.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Still chilly here, but, as Randy pointed out, it is winter. So, I guess it's about par for the course ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Yes you are needing some of our warmth also.

Evening Mark, 

Yes we have a few months of Summer to keep cool also.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks! 

Hi Yvonne, yes the weather is about to impart a cold Arctic clipper from the north, wind chills expected to be in the single digits...
so if I had the breath I would send you a cool breeze


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Hope you stay warm there,
We went out yesterday & had another tropical storm like a few weeks ago but much more severe, with hailstones a couple of centimetres wide & flooding on the roads with the wash from other cars blocking our vision, we couldn't pull over & had to go with the flow very slowly, we were lucky we didn't start floating !

Much cooler today thank goodness.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Howdy everyone 

thanks for the coffee and some cake, British weather is starting to warm up and I’m on 3th week of kayaking course, just need to practise to step in the kayaking from a canal (tried to find tips from YouTube and found many using beach to step in ( this would be much easier. ) I hope I don’t fall in water later today


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day all.

Good evening Yvonne.

Warming slightly today. Spoke with a friend in New England (northeastern US) and he told me they had a heavy duty blizzard! He guesstimates about 2 feet of snow. Hard to tell due to blowing and drifting. I miss that kind of weather ... <sigh>

Good luck, Robbie! Keep the human side up! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

The weather seems extreme worldwide lately, I've heard about the blizzards also;
It seems Melbourne is getting very humid & tropical this year, not normal this far south in Australia.

Hi Robbie, 
The kayaking course sounds like fun.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We had an ice storm yesterday. We have now been without power for almost 36 hours. It's below freezing outside and has been for two days. The temperature in the house is hovering around the mid 50s. We are covering in blankets and burning candles like they are going out of style.
Once the power comes back on I have a lot of tree limbs to cut up and drag out to the curb. Something to look forward to ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That sounds very severe weather there,
I hope your power is back on by now & you are feeling warmer.
I imagine it would have been early to bed & no TV during the blackout also.

We've had a cooler week here, but warming up again now.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Well, the power finally came on early this morning! About 66 hours altogether ... My youngest grandson and I spent a good deal of yesterday afternoon clearing the front yard and driveway of frozen branches. They are a lot heavier with the ice still clinging to them! ;-)

I finally found a motel room yesterday. I booked a room for my wife and I for two days. We went to dinner with my daughter and her kids after she picked up her eldest son from work, around 5. Of course there was the expected :20-30 delay for a table, then fairly slow service because of overworked waitresses (they only had 3 show up on a Saturday night at a pretty busy place). We got to the motel around 8 and when I went in to check in, I was informed that their "system is down" and they couldn't do anything. I asked her to call if it came back up as we were local. Never heard back from them. Probably just as well since the power came back this morning anyway.

I'm gonna sleep well tonight! No more recliner and couch attempts (can't really get totally comfortable in either, so I split the night in them). In fact, I think I can hear my bed calling me from here ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to hear you got your power back,
sounds like very poor srtvice at the restaurant & a let down by the motel.

Did you have a wood fire in the living room ?, our gas fire would have been no good without being able to use the fan. 
People here have to wait weeks without power after bushfires take down power lines & have to hire generators.

Hope you had a good night's sleep; I woke this morning to my daughter asleep in the bean bag in the lounge again because of her sore shoulder after a torn ligament months ago.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

The entire house is electric. Heat, stove, hot water tank, everything. No fireplace/wood stove. We used candles, as if that really helped. I think it was psychological. And, at night, it was light ...

There are still over 8,000 homes without power in the city. Plus the occasional traffic light.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We are mostly electric also, except for the gas heater in the lounge, we previously had an oil heater.
Our phones were separately wired, but now with the NBN we lose our landline with electrical outages.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all...
Wow - that's a lot of time to be without power. Mark I hope you've warmed up. I'd be afraid of pipes bursting.
Its been really cold here -18C with wind chill around -24C

Its always about the weather.🥶🥶


We have a gas furnace, electric stove and a wood burning fireplace we haven't used in 20 years


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

The past couple of days it has been quite warm, 65-ish F. Of course, it rained most of day today, thundering at times.

Daughter was sitting at a red light this morning when someone didn't even attempt to stop behind her. Smacked the rear of her car, then took off! She said she chased him for a mile, or so, until he got caught up in school traffic. She got his tag number and relayed it to the police. They are looking for the car to see if the front end is damaged. Haven't heard anything yet. Fortunately, her car is still drivable, but she needs to get it in the shop to be repaired. She would just prefer to use his insurance. I suspect he may not have any, which is why he left the scene of the crash ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We've had some nice mild days in the low 20C's here, an early taste of Autumn.

How upsetting for your daughter, they were probably looking at their mobile,
it was good that she was able to get their tag number & I hope she's able to get them to pay for the damage.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I'm not sure where she is on that. The cops were supposed to be looking for the vehicle, but I've not heard that they've gotten anywhere with that.


----------



## HOBOcs

Mark, I had a similar thing happen to me a couple of years ago. I was stopped at a red light and noticed a car approaching from behind with no attempt to slow down. I flashed my brake lights to no avail. Then tried to get my manual transmission car in gear to move...but too late...crash. I had a load on new monitors in the back seat...landing in the front seat.

The kicker was that I knew it was a distracted driver. 4 girls under 20. They called their family and boyfriends and surrounded me not wanting me to call the police and press charges. There was too much damage to ignore. They insisted they would take care of the damage through their friends garage. It started to get scary. I said no and waited for the police (unfortunately they were extremely busy, so the wait was long.

When to Police arrived.. I was the one interrogated. Why was I stopped? What was I doing there? Why was i doing looking in the mirror? I described my view and saying I was very observant.
In the end, I left it to the police to charge or not. Their insurance paid.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I hope the cops do get onto it, but with so much more urgent crimes I imagine it's not top priority these days.

Hi Jim, 

That sounds like a very frustrating time for you also, it's amazing how they shift the blame.

I was going through an underground car park at the shopping centre a few years ago & the car in front was pulling into a parking space & scraped the car beside her, so proceeded to back out & I had put mine into reverse to make room but she wasn't looking & bumped into me causing damage, so when I approached her she was very beligerant & trying to blame me.
I took her number & went to the police station nearby, they were able to look her registration number up which showed a photo of her which I identified & things were taken care of, but I bet she didn't do anything about the other car she damaged.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

I had my own incident many years ago. I was stopped at a light, on my way to work on a drizzly morning. I looked up just in time to see the van that was about to hit me. I had no time to react, though.

This was back in the days when cars had real bumpers! She hit me pretty hard. I got out and went back to check on her. It turns out to be a van for a daycare-type facility and there were kids inside. All were fine, though. She had hit her brakes, probably a bit late, and too hard, and skidded into me. There was no apparent damage (I miss real bumpers!), so we just went on our merry ways.

When I got to work and got out of my car, I realized I was missing my hat (I normally wear a baseball-style cap) since my head was getting wet in the continuing sprinkle. I panicked, hoping I hadn't lost it at the scene. I looked in my car and found it. She had hit me so hard it knocked the cap clean off my head and I must've been in a sorta shock at the time and didn't notice it ...


----------



## RT

Howdy all all you folks out there! 

Hope all is better now than it was when y'all were talking car accidents!
I had one, also years ago, (first one) that resulted in 13 stitches to the scalp....
Perhaps in was the unlucky number or just the head injury that has resulted in my...

Hey folks..what's that butterfly doing flying in the middle of winter? 

Good Evening Yvonne


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes the old bumpers were purpose built, not like the poor excuse for them today,
luckily no one was hurt in your incident, & you found your cap also. 

Evening RT, 

Hope that butterfly survived the Winter, 
we had white butterflies everywhere this summer.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

After a few warm days, it has cooled off a bit again. Maybe I can sleep better tonight!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

We are having some welcome rain in Melbourne now, but nothing like the horrendous flooding in NSW & Queensland where thousands are homeless & houses damaged beyond repair in some cases, with no insurance bacause they're on flood plains.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all.... its all about the weather.
It warmed up this week.. the today and this weekend we are in for more snow.
Gas prices up .. then up... the down today high of $1.90 per litre goinf down to 1.75


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, ☺

Hi Jim, 😊

Our highest petrol prices are $2.21.9, we're lucky to get anything under $2.00.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'Day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

It got warm (in the 70s), then it cooled off (we had about 4 inches of snow Friday night) and warmed up again (snow gone by midday Saturday).

Yesterday I was out in short sleeves cleaning up fallen branches and some that were cut by some clowns in a bucket truck with a chainsaw! I don't know why, but they were going around the neighborhood cutting branches from high in the trees. There are no power lines here, so that was not a threat. They cut branches over my yard, so it wasn't the danger of falling in the streets. I don't know why they did that, but I had to clean it up! <rant/off>


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Happy Hump Day


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim. Happy Hump Day to you, too, pal! Hope you're doing well.

I was thinking how cheap your gas prices sounded, then it dawned on me. That's probably for a liter. That's outrageous! It's around $4/gallon here, about half your prices! Other states it's more, though.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I replied to the tree pruning saying our council cleans up after street pruning, 
but somehow the post has vanished. 

Hi Jim, 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

They will eventually come around and pick it up, but I had to cut it, clean it, stack it by the street and look at it every day until they decide they are ready to come get it! AARRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, \

Evening Mark, 

That is so frustrating, maybe because you're not in the suburbs ?


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all...morning YM
Finally that 4 letter stuff has melted away....birds are chirping...grass is growing and the skunks and raccoons are back and looking for grubs and tearing up the back yard again. Looking like spring is almost here.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Lovely to be enjoying Spring & warmer days there,

They do burning off in the hills here in Autumn to reduce buah fire growth & just when we are enjoying less humidity we have to close our windows because of the smoke, hope we get a wind change soon.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.



ymfoster said:


> That is so frustrating, maybe because you're not in the suburbs ?


That's just it. We are in the suburbs ... They finally came and picked it all up. We're good to go, until next time ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That's great news at last,
our cool Autumn weather has arrived at last.


----------



## RT

Howdy all you folks out there 

Had an idea about a new TV show called "I Fell Down"
because I've done that that twice recently...
hurt hip. bleeding cranium...

I'm tellin' ya the Golden Years aren't quite up to they're cracked up to be..
... 'cept for the crackin' part


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Sorry to hear about your fall & hope you are feeling better now.

I find with my knee problem that balance gets worse & have had a couple of falls,
luckily not much damage done. I have exercises to strengthen the leg muscles if I keep them up.


----------



## hewee

RT, knee exercises to strengthen the leg muscles. 🤓

ymfoster, 

Gr3iz , 

HOBOcs, 😎


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Great to see you drop in, 
hope you are managing ok.


----------



## HOBOcs

Hi Harry - Its really great to see you!!! We've missed you.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks!

Mornin' Yvonne!

Hey Harry! Good to see you! Hope things are going reasonably well!


----------



## RT

hewee said:


> RT, knee exercises to strengthen the leg muscles. 🤓


Great to hear from you little brother! 
You're the bees knees!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

Nice to see Harry pop in.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Hi RT,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fall & hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> I find with my knee problem that balance gets worse & have had a couple of falls,
> luckily not much damage done. I have exercises to strengthen the leg muscles if I keep them up.


Thanks Yvonne!
Think I'm OK, "it's just a flesh wound." 
And I know what you mean about keeping up with the exercise, it's hard to get started and really easy to quit.
Just like smoking, quitting is easy...I've done it a thousand times


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Time for a cane, Grandpa Randy? ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Yes it's haed to stick to exercises, it needs to be part of routine.

Evening Mark, 

Well the Grand Prix is over & things are quietening down again here.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!

Hi Yvonne, routine is what I'm trying get out of....or rather change the routine 



Gr3iz said:


> Time for a cane, Grandpa Randy? ;-)


Been using one for ~5 years now... might need to upgrade to a walker with tennis balls on the legs


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi RT, 

Must admit my routine has been a shambles the last few years.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
Better rest up those tired bones, y'all. All good here..... for the moment anyways.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne. 

Doin' alright here, too. 

I got the egg dying kit a few weeks back, but forgot to stock up on eggs! Easter without Easter eggs. I guess I'm gonna find out what that's like tomorrow ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 

Hope you got in touch with the Easter Bunny in time then.


----------



## HOBOcs

YM this ones for you.
We were scheduled to go to our daughter's for last Saturday Easter brunch then stick around for dinner & baby sit while they headed out to a "Blue Rodeo" concert. Well grandson 1 yr got COVID. So everything was cancelled.

We had prepared a fun Easter bunny veggie tray thought you and Mark would get a kick out of this.


----------



## help4me

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
That is beautiful & such fun for the grandson,
so sorry to hear he has Covid & you weren't able to enjoy Easter with them,
hope he gets over the Covid quickly.

Hi Help4me, 

Greetings to you too.


----------



## help4me

Hey there Yvonne. It's been a hot minute since I've been in the coffee shop. How are ya?


----------



## RT

Howdy Folks!

Well It's good to see Bonnie dropping by 

Jim, I really messed up your veggie tray, in my mind...but I did leave enough to share, and I did not double dip, though it sure was tempting to do so!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Jim, sorry your plans fell through. Looks like you were well prepared! Pretty cool! Hope the kid gets well soon!

Yvonne, I've still got the egg dye kit. Never did get a supply of eggs. I guess I'll hang onto it for next Easter. That gives me a whole year to put it away and forget about it ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Bonnie, 
I'm good, hope you're fine also.

Hi Jim, 

Evening Mark, 
That sounds like a plan.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

G'Day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Don't let anyone fool you today! April Fool's Day comes but once a year ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

A month goes so quickly doesn't it.


----------



## RT

'Allo folks!



ymfoster said:


> A month goes so quickly doesn't it.


It sure does, and other times a very slow day feels like a week has passed in but a few hours.



Gr3iz said:


> April Fool's Day comes but once a year ... ;-)


And so does (almost) each and every day....


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yeah, time's fun when you're having flies ... Or something like that ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes we get days like that.

Evening Mark, 

Winter weather has hit us this week, a taste of more to come.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All

Sorry to hear Winter is arriving for you YM
I just spent the last two days out in the backyard - its warming up here and summer is on the way. Native Plants are blooming and thoughts of what to put in the garden as I lounge in the sub ...with a beverage.

Lifting a glass to all those Mothers out there.. Happy Mothers Day
YM do you celebrate mothers day on this day as well?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Jim, 

Sounds like you're enjoying some nice warm sunshine in the garden, we have a lovely sunny day here abt 15C.

Yes we celebrate Mother's Day on the second Sunday in May, but my daughter who still lives at home tends to take her leave at this time of year & goes to Sydney for 3 weeks, also spending her birthday away so she still has a week up there.

In the meantime my fridge has broken down & it looks like I'll lose my frozen goods as they can't come to service it for a couple of days, so I'm trying to use what I can.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Starting to warm up here, too. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah, time's fun when you're having flies ... Or something like that ... ;-)


Heard that before, don't recall the origin 



ymfoster said:


> In the meantime my fridge has broken down & it looks like I'll lose my frozen goods as they can't come to service it for a couple of days, so I'm trying to use what I can.


Yvonne, I can sympathize!
Seems like everyday this year has been Friday the 13th!
I've lost two fridges, a window AC unit (on the verge of summer,) and now the ceiling fan in the computer room.

When it rains, it pours, and when it pours my drains clog to the point of nearly flooding the basement....
Well, sometimes you can't win but for losing 

Do use your frozen goods, that's what I've been doing.
Hope you get it all sorted soon Yvonne!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Hope it doesn't get to hot too soon there.

Hi Randy, 

Yes everything starts playing up around the same time, the old electric mantle clock that was my father-in-law's has just stopped after 90 years & I've had to replace my door bell, now the rear wiper on the car is broken; luckily the serviceman came to look at the fridge today & the temperature setting for the freezer was too high, causing it to ice up & stopping it operating properly, these new fridges are complicated, our old one lasted 50 years, this is only 4 years old. 

Hope you get your problems fixed also.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> these new fridges are complicated, our old one lasted 50 years, this is only 4 years old.


Yup,50 years, I believe it...and was likely a very heavy appliance!
The "new" fridge went out not because of a mechanical issue, but a "mother board" problem. Tech boon and bain! 

If only things lasted reliably as long as the 100+ year old light bulb!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes things are made to be obsolete in a few years now.


----------



## RT

Hey folks!

Yvonne, and everyone,


ymfoster said:


> Yes things are made to be obsolete in a few years now.


Of course that only applies to appliances and devices, not to us


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes medical science is keeping us going 'til we lose our faculties first. 

Evening Mark.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> 'til we lose our faculties first.


Whot the blurb do you mean? 
The voices in my head say me and "the others" are just fine...
 ?

It's kinda funny how we learn each other's name.
Seems you have to read posts in the community and some how figure it out, if you don't include your name in your avatar.

Yvonne, you've recently called me Randy instead of RT...
I'll answer to either, or whatever...
It took me years to learn some of the the names of the folks 'round here, but it has been worth the time


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Well I saw someone else call you Randy, so thought it was your prefered knick name. 

If we manage to live past medical issues we seem to get more complicated conditions like alzheimers etc.,
my sister in law is 92 & has now had a stroke & getting dementia.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Well I saw someone else call you Randy, so thought it was your prefered knick name.


Real name, so that's  that also explains why I call you Yvonne 
I'll give part of the blame to Mark 

My Mom was near into her 90's and was said to have dementia...
but it turned out to be a UTI!
Yup, that kind of infection can lead to odd behavior, treatable with the right antibiotic..just so you know...two lab tests came back negative for that but finally some one got it right, and thus properly diagnosed.

🎵 So, let's have another cup of coffee and another piece of pie 🎶


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.



RT said:


> I'll give part of the blame to Mark


Don't give me that crap, Randy! I'll take full credit/blame! ;-)

Hope everyone's well.

Took the gang to the zoo last Saturday. Bloody hot! Most of the animals were just lying around listlessly. Did a lot more walking that I usually do. Paid for it the next day! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

Is that short for Randall ?.

That's certainly worth looking at a UTI infection, although the stroke has affected the cognitive part of her brain.

Evening Mark, 

Sounds like an enjoyable day at the zoo even with the animals feeling the heat.
We took some english relatives to the sanctuary & the young boy was eager to see a Tasmanian Devil but it was asleep in its den, & whilst they were watching lorikeets being fed one dropped a deposit on mum's shoulder.

I mowed the lawn yesterday & know what you mean about a sore leg.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Is that short for Randall ?.


You are correct my dear


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All - Happy Friday!!


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Jim!

We're having a slight reprieve from the heat, only in the low 70s. I love it!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 
you don't hear that name very often.

Hi Jim, 
Happy weekend.

Evening Mark, 

We're having a very cold week ahead 12C most days with rain, hail & snow on the hills, brrrrrr.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Hi Randy,
> you don't hear that name very often.


Esp not in the UK


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

It's a bit more upper class I think.


----------



## RT

Aww, Yvonne you're so sweet! 
As though your exotic name reminds me of French royalty...
Aussie you may be, but extend your hand and I would politely kiss your hand and say _Enchanté _


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

Thankyou, you're not bad yourself, 
I was named after Yvonne DeCarlo & my sister after Jeanette McDonald, both film stars.
I have found I have French Hugenots & English on dad's side & Irish & Scottish on mum's side.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - we're going through a "Heat Wave" 34C 93F

Whenever I'm with him
Something inside
Starts to burnin'
And I'm filled with desire

Could it be the devil in me
Or is this the way love's supposed to be

Just like a heatwave
Burning in my heart
Can't keep from cryin'
It's tearing me apart

_Martha & the Vandellas_


----------



## Gr3iz

Good afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yeah, I believe summer has descended upon us. And so it begins, months of excessive heat and massive air conditioning bills! <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Would you like some of our very cold weather, ?
we're willing to share. 

Evening Mark, 

Our electricity & gas bills are going to skyrocket because of shortage of supply on top of heating useage over Winter.


----------



## RT

Hiya folks! 


ymfoster said:


> ur electricity & gas bills are going to skyrocket because of shortage of supply on top of heating useage over Winter.


And the same will apply to the Northern hemisphere because of usage during the Summer, as Mark mentioned! 

Lordy torte!!
Why can't balance be achieved, in all things?
It takes effort, and discipline..
two things I seem shy of ATM...
_>sniffle, snort< _

Allergy to grass pollen...I guess...or drowesy meds, sorry folks.
Just meant to wish you all a good day, good evening and G'night 
Where ever you are


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I do believe summer has settled in for the duration ... <sigh>


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

I'm not that disciplined either, my schedule is very adjustable. 

Evening Mark, 

We have another week of rain, hard to get a washing day.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks! 

Wishing you all well, be ye north, south, east or west, up over or down under 

Many will be rising soon, some retiring for the eve...
May your day (or night) be peaceful and give you ease.

Now I head towards some slumber and detect the sound of thunder.

, as long as the electrics don't go asunder!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

You're very poetic this morning, next you'll break into song. 
Have a great day.


----------



## RT

Hello to all on this day or evening! 


ymfoster said:


> You're very poetic this morning, *next you'll break into song. *
> Have a great day.


Trust me, Yvonne - you'd have to cover your ears 🎵
were I to use my voice, even in the shower, where everyone sounds better! 

But given a guitar, or perhaps a piano, might ease your fears
because I used to play notes that were right on the letter.

Rhymes do not make poets, poems are easy to to start...
but thoughts diminish...
thoughts break apart...
So the hard part is to know how to finish.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

You certainly are clever with words,
I'm starting to get brain fog & have trouble getting the right words out lately, 

When my parents were caretakers to my primary school I used to play around on the piano & could do a one finger job of 'twinkle twinkle little star'  Dad was a good pianist though, he used to fill in as an organist at the capitol theatre.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> You certainly are clever with words,
> I'm starting to get brain fog & have trouble getting the right words out lately,


Thank you for your compliment!, really just a scarecrow here  
But be assured, I understand what you're saying and it sure is frustrating when you absolutely KNOW something and it doesn't come to mind when you want it to.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hope all's well in your respective worlds!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes memory seems to fade as we get older. 

Evening Mark, 

Hope everything is well your wat also,
I've had an attack of vertigo for the first time last week, certainly a bit scary at first,
no driving until it passes.


----------



## RT

Hello all you folks out there

But to Yvonne! 
I know how even a moment of disorientation can be scary! 
Even changing a T-shirt, in that that moment when you're blind in between makes me wonder where I am...but the shirt goes on...

Uh, that's not vertigo _per se , _but the effect is the same.
Little bit of panic, but it will pass quickly...
even though a moment seems like an hour.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Thanks Randy, 

A bit of dizziness I've had before, but this was eyes swirling & room spinning, I had to use a walking stick & then a walker to see the doctor & it lasted about a week. 
I had an MRI yesterday & waiting to hear the results, I've had brachial nerve problems for many years.


----------



## RT

I certainly hope you get good results from your scan Yvonne.

WE certainly can't have you wandering around the Internet randomly bumping into things!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

It wouldn't be a good look getting around like a drunk.


----------



## RT

Well if you drink, sometimes drunk happens, be it on purpose or not. 🤷
I find drinking is OK, drunk is not.
Know when to put down the glass 



ymfoster said:


> It wouldn't be a good look getting around like a drunk.


My solution to that is...well, I don't get around much so there's not much to look at  

Yvonne it's funny you mention that at all, if you recall, I contacted you loong time ago because of the name Foster. Shopping for beer I was reminded of you, by name's sake.
That is the the beer brand Americans know as the drink of the Down Under....
please don't accuse me of stereotyping, and IF I EVER mention shrimp on the B...b...
Yes you may hire a contract killer and I'll go in half with ye


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

No danger of me getting drunk, I've never touched alcahol, 
but drinking's ok if you don't get so drunk that it causes harm to others.

I may have mentioned the only connection I have to a well known name is my maiden name 'Asprey'
to the jewellers of London.

No shrimps on the Barbie down here at present in this chilly weather, only 11C top here today.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> No shrimps on the Barbie down here at present


Allrighty you said it not me...but I have some in the freezer begging for the grill 

A hemisphere away, it's been rather warm here, and suffering a seeming cascade of appliance failures, I'm lucky to still be cool


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I certainly hope your results are encouraging, Yvonne! I had a friend who used to go through dizzy spells lasting a week or more at a time. I believe they are no longer bothering her. Not sure what the cause was.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Hope you stay cool there & get to savour those shrimps soon.

Evening Mark, 

The results are better than I thought, some arthritis in the neck & spine, but the nerves have slight pressure in some areas.
I'm feeling a little better after seeing the chiropractor today. 

I've heard some medications can cause virtigo, also Covid vaccine in some.


----------



## RT

Hi guys and Gal 
I've only seen one gal here, but also haven't seen Jim drop by lately... 


ymfoster said:


> The results are better than I thought, some arthritis in the neck & spine, but the nerves have slight pressure in some areas.
> I'm feeling a little better after seeing the chiropractor today.


 Good! Feeling just a little better is always good 

Yvonne, yes some meds can cause that dizziness...most will warn you not operate heavy machinery...which in my case would be the computer or a pencil sharpener, can opener, rubber band, wash cloth_ etc_. 

Used to see a chiropractor regularly, and think it helped sometimes.
He did some weird stuff I'm not too sure about, like using what seemed to be a tuning fork  
But there were times I was in severe pain and definitely helped with a good cracking back twist and a near neck break


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Could that heavy machinery include my sewing machine ? 

Yes my Gonstead style chiropractor has that little fork tester also & the neck twisting & back cracking techniques also, but not painful.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> Could that heavy machinery include my sewing machine ?


Now that would depend if it's the newfangled digital electric or foot pedal powered, like my ancient Singer one 
Very heavy, quite dangerous 
Steady hand and good vision required


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

I have two pedal machines, one about 60 years old & very heavy & the other about 30 years;
also once had an old treadle Wertheim one & Mum had one that you had to turn a handle attached to the wheel. !


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Glad to hear you have gotten some relief, Yvonne! The thing with chiropractors is you either swear _by_ them, or you swear _at_ them! I would swear by them. I used to get a crippling backache at least twice/year. I'd walk around like a question mark for days, up to 10-12 days. Different things seemed to trigger it, like reaching for something in the cupboard, or doing something else rather benign seeming.

Finally, after several years of this, I decided to see a bone cracker. I had 3 or 4 sessions the first week, then job situation changed and I lost insurance and couldn't afford to go back. Any way, it has been over 35 years and I've only experienced a serious backache a couple of times since then, and it would only last a couple of days!

I'm a believer! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I know what you mean,
My husband had a bad back from lifting counter weights for automatic garage doors,
& if he turned whilst lifting he'd be in severe pain for weeks.

The chiropractor seems to have an easier method than an osteopath.

We had a heavy frost this morning & nice & sunny day for a change.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening All
It's been a while... now playing catchup on some of the threads, aliments and birthdays here.
I've been busy with customers these days with people back to work or working from home.

We celebrated Canada Day this past Friday, a big event in our household (and then July 4th Monday yesterday) we enjoyed a good long weekend with family and friends - just relaxing for once. But COVID appears to be rearing its ugly head once again.

Its been a good start to summer, warm, sunny but we've had a few thunderstorms passing through. It looks like it will be a Hot summer. (Climate change)

YM - sorry to hear about your episode with vertigo. Sounds like you're feeling better. I haven't had to deal with a back cracker (yet) although last year I did succumb to sciatica (up the leg to the butt) for a couple of months. I'm staying in shape with walking the grand dog.

RT - Fosters "Cheers". I like light lagers, we have many crafty beers Ales) all the rage up here now.

Mark - Sorry I missed your BD - Here's a coffee on me.

Gardens doin better - but its still early. I started a couple of strawberry (hanging) baskets this year an interesting idea, the birds like em. I've covered them with netting and now WE are getting some.

Anyways... I've put another pot of coffee on for any who stop in tonight.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Glad to hear you had an enjoyable long weekend.
your hanging baskets sound great, especially attractive to birds; my proteas have attracted smaller birds & now the the lorikeets have spied them & are pulling them to pieces.

Yes the virtigo seems to have calmed down now & I can drive again, I've also got sciatica lately, slows us down a bit doesn't it.

Help yourselves to afternoon tea.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good morning Yvonne.

Yeah, summer's been hitting us pretty hard lately. Typically mid-90s, sometimes up to 100, cooling off to about 80-ish at night. A/C running all day/night. 

Glad to hear you are doing better, Yvonne!

Have some strawberries for me, Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes much better thanks, 

Sounds pretty warm there, it's a cold & foggy morning here & only 3C at present.,
Hopefully that will mean a sunny day before a forecast of a week of rain.

Stay cool there.


----------



## HOBOcs

Here you go Mark
They are coming along

I picked up two baskets at "Lowes"


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.
Mornin' Yvonne.

Lookin' good, Jim! Best of luck with them!


----------



## RT

Hiya folks! 

Jim that's pretty cool protection there  Hope you get to enjoy the fruit of your labors!

Oddly 'round here with heat and humidity, there's been much thunder and little to no rain.
Then, of course, on the day they said had the least chance of rain, thunder rolled in, lightning ensued and the power went off whilst it poured down cats and dogs.
Unfortunately I was unable to see the poor critters, but heard a _"meow"_ and an _"Arrf!" _during the deluge. 
Only lasted a few minutes, so reckon the critters found safe haven somewhere


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 
Looks like a nice supply of strawberries to come.

Evening Mark, 
Hope you stay coo there.

Hi Randy, 
Sounds like quite a storm you had there,
I feel sorry for the animals left out in it.

Still very cold here with wind & rain into next week, a good time to stay by the fire.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I stay cool by staying indoors. The A/C is having a hard time keeping up with the heat!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

You'll be glad when Summer's over, we'll probably get a very hot one also,
a lovely 18C yesterday nice to be in the sun.


----------



## RT

Hi y'all! 

'Nuther storm story...
Heat advisories are abounding all across the US, thus providing fuel for storms.
Staying up all night Thursday, just before dawn came the thunder rumbling from afar and I thought " cuz I luv to sleep with the rain.."
But when it got here the thunder never stopped for over an hour!
I mean to say that there was not more than ONE SECOND in between the booms and rumbles I heard... 'twas relentless rolling thunder.
So couldn't sleep. And looking outside, the lightning was pretty much like a disco strobe light.
Seemed mostly cloud to cloud, luckily.

Sounds like I'm griping, but it was a rather awesome display of light and sound!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Hope you caught up on that missed sleep; the storm sounded like quite an event.
When we were young we'd love to stand under the verandah & watch the lightning.


----------



## RT

Yvonne, the funny thing was - about 3 hours before the local weatherman came on TV to say he was pretty sure that storm was going to miss our area...
but to his credit later admired he made a bad call on that one 
They just go by computer models, but Mother Nature always makes the final call


----------



## Gr3iz

Good afternoon folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Yes, I will be real glad when summer's gone. I've never been a big fan of the heat!

Randy, I love those kind of storms! Middle of the night, though, I typically miss 'em. I can sleep through just about anything!


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> Randy, I love those kind of storms!


Me too, as long as they don't damage anything 

Only one thunder clap today, but no rain here...
Soo... I sent the Boy out for some errands, and in town drenching ensued.
He came back exclaiming the run off was ~6 inches above his sandals in the parking lot.
So you see why I sent him


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 
Storms usually wake me, but I can sleep through the garbo's truck emptying the bins. 

Hi Randy, 

A good job you had the Boy to run errands there, sounds like he needed gumboots.


----------



## RT

Yvonne and gum boots and garbo's truck! 
I think you folks are just making things up to make it easier to talk with one another 
The Never Never and whatnot...

Actually I'm a fan of the mystique surrounding the American perception of Aussie dialect...

uh, which means, I've seen Paul Hogan and some nature shows...
:embarrassed:


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all

Summer is going fast - coming up on Aug 1st. I like the in-between temps like May June and September October. 
With the heat here as well - storms are popping up a lot. We just had a doozzy on Sunday.. I love watching the lightning what a light show. Its dry here - I assume you guys need some water as well.

YM - springs coming for you soon.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

I also told an English friend not to forget to take her thongs to the beach on a hot day,
she was a little gobsmacked & didn't know that's what we call their flip flops. 

Hi Jim, 

I prefer Spring & Autumn these days also, I think it has something to do with getting older.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Interesting when we were kids we called them "Thongs" too. Now its just sandals OR flip flops.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Yes things seem to change over generations don't they.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Just a lot of heat and humidty here. They keep warning of showers, but they rarely materialize. Overcast today, which is fine by me, but it doesn't really keep the temps down much ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I don't like humidity either,
hopefully the days will get cooler for you in a few weeks, we are finally getting a few days in the mid teens here & a bit more sunshine.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> I also told an English friend not to forget to take her thongs to the beach on a hot day,
> she was a little gobsmacked & didn't know that's what we call their flip flops.


As Dotty (from the UK) once told me, "We both speak English but we don't speak the same language."

Scarecrows don't wear thongs, but flip flops are needed to get back to the barn


----------



## Cookiegal

ymfoster said:


> I also told an English friend not to forget to take her thongs to the beach on a hot day,
> she was a little gobsmacked & didn't know that's what we call their flip flops.


Thanks for the chuckle Yvonne, I needed that.


----------



## RT

Hi guys and gals!

Mark asked me (in a game thread) to ask the elves in the back yard tree to make some scones...
I spoke with Mr Keebler, (that grumpy old SOB) but he was kind enough to provide scones for all! 

Have a G'day or Evenin'


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Karen, 
glad it cheered you up, we all need more smiles lately.

Hi Randy, 

Thanks for the scones, they look yummy.


----------



## Cookiegal

ymfoster said:


> Hi Karen,
> glad it cheered you up, we all need more smiles lately.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> scones for all!


I have a wicked recipe for delicious scones but since someone already brought some.....


----------



## RT

Well, those were the savory kind...so I also brought some for those who prefer the sweeter side


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We had a brief storm pass through this morning, then another just a few minutes ago. A little thunder, a little rain, a little wind. Y'know the routine ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

More lovely scones thanks Randy. 

Evening Mark, 

One storm after another there, 
we are in for a week of rain here, will be looking forward to more sunshine.


----------



## RT

Howdy Yvonne, and all you other folks in the Northern hemisphere 

Thunder down under, for about an hour, but not a drop of rain, until I took a nap, then it poured. 
Made the nap better 
But it was more than expected, tree limb thicker than my thigh, bigger and longer came down ( could have damaged a car) and a dead tree came down taking out a live tree too!

Hmm...I thought I heard something whilst napping _>snore< _


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

That sounds like one of our storms lately, 
we had a thunder clap about 11.30 pm last week that seemed to last forever, people were talking about it all over Melbourne.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

The rain seems to have passed, for now. Just hot & humid, again ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Sunny morning here, but more rain forecast later.


----------



## RT

'Allo Folks!

Oddly, nothing to report.
Either something happened that I didn't notice, or I slept right through it!
Both scenarios seem equally likely


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

After a dreary day yesterday, is is bright sunshine today. Between the two, I'd prefer the overcast ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Sounds like you had a good sleep,
I didn't get much last night.

Evening Mark, 

We had a lovely lot of sunshine yesterday also,
so I pruned a few more roses.


----------



## RT

G'Day folks!

Yvonne, yup I hate restless sleepy time...
tired for sure, but sleep eludes one.
Frustrating, to say the least.



ymfoster said:


> so I pruned a few more roses.


But I will tell you... I could use the scent of a rose (grew some red and yellow years ago) and also wouldn't mind snacking on some prunes


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

I have about 18 rose bushes, one red one is a cutting I took over 50 years ago from an old bush that was likely already 20 years old, I think it is called 'American Beauty' & has a beautiful perfume, most of my roses are over 50 years old.

I have a bag of prunes here, but a bit hard for you to reach.


----------



## RT

Oh my, Yvonne!
I'd have to say you must have a green thumb 
Love to see some pics, if you could manage that...
If not, no worries.

It just amazes me that some folks can propagate plants and flowers for 50+ years, while others have such talent (or luck) 
I once grew some chives from seeds, did well, but the pot was over crowed. Though they went dormant over the winter, returned every spring for many years.
Being a nice addition to baked potatoes and scrambled eggs, decided to give my buddy some...so split the pot,soil and all, replanted... but everything died.
Hey ho... and so i goes.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I have mixed horticultural results. Got a nice little Japanese Maple in the front yard next to a crepe myrtle. Several other trees in the front, but those are the ones I put in. Several years ago, one 4th of July morning about 4:30 AM, a (must've been) drunk driver came down the street and never stopped. Plowed right through my chain link fence and took down the Japanese maple. Bent it flat to the ground! I thought it was a goner, but I stood it back up and it has flourished! No bracing or anything. You can see the big bruise on the trunk, but it seems to be healthy!

In the backyard I'd planted a sapling oak tree about 20 years ago that's now a good 40-50' tall and some sort of evergreen (I think it might be a Green Giant Arborvitae) that I planted about 10, or so, years ago that's a good 25 - 30'. I don't have good pics of the evergreen, but ...
At about 6-7' tall in the aftermath of an ice storm:









Then, about 2.5 years ago, after I finished building the shed:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

I started as a teenager trimming our hedge & helping mow grandads lawn.
I haven't got the red rose reduced but will attach a few other photos.

I think you may have moved your chives at the wrong time but they did well until then.

Evening Mark, 

You were lucky your tree Japanese Maple surviving, & your Oak Tree sounds huge;
I also have a Japanese Maple & a weeping one that is a burgundy colour in Spring, also a huge weeping cut leaf Silver Birch, Proteas & Leucadendron, many Camelias, Azaleas & a Magnolia, we had apple, pear & apricot trees until parrots migrated down south, but still have an old lemon tree, don't grow many vegies these days though.

Here's a few photos :-


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Beautiful pictures! You've got some fantastic flowers! 
Still bloody hot down here. It was 89F out back while I was out there grilling about 7:30 this evening ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, the Protea & Leucadendron are South African natives that thrive here.

Still pretty warm there for late Autumn, slowly warming up here C16 here today.


----------



## RT

Hi fellow humans!

Yvonne, very nice flowers, that Protea is quite unusual looking but 
It certainly speaks to your green thumb to raise a non-native species!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Thanks, the Leucadendron has actually self seeded & I have just potted it as I have no room for another one.
Seeing as we were once attached to South Africa millions of years ago, we must have similar conditions.
I also have a white Protea that is about 40 years old & bears about 50 odd flowers late autumn.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> I also have a white Protea that is about 40 years old & bears about 50 odd flowers late autumn.


That's quite something!

I just discovered yesterday my only plant that I've looked after for about 5+ years died because I didn't look after it properly.
Just a rosemary plant in a pot, but I'll miss its fragrance when you could just gently brush the plant with your had and get the essence of it.
Thought the drought wasn't that bad, but was wrong.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Thanks, the Proteas trees tend to lean over with the weight of the flowers & need support.

Sorry about your Rosemary, it probably needed watering a few times a week in the drought.


----------



## RT

Yes Yvonne it did need that....totally my bad 
I thought it showered enough, however briefly, to be enough...but what water fell probably evaporated before it soaked the soil.

You called the Proteas trees...and your pics certainly looks like a heavy blossom, I wonder how it survives in Africa without support?
I mean your support


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

I suppose it could be a large shrub as my Camellia is twice as big & I still think of it as a shrub;
I had an older pink protea that split in two with the weight, this one has been braced at the bottom.


----------



## RT

Nice work Yvonne!
I do wonder are they fragrant? Some large flowering plant are sweet smelling and some are kinda plain, others ...uh... not what you'd call pleasant.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

They don't have a perfume I can smell, but they do have some nectar at the base of the flowers as they open up & the bees & Noisy Miners have discovered it, & now the Lorikeets have noticed the attraction & pull the petals off to get to it. 

I have a Euphorbia with large green flower heads that stinks if taken indoors & seems to attract blowflies.


----------



## RT

Hey Yvonne,
sounds like you might need a Scarecrow from time to time 
I had to look up Noisy Miners, but have heard of Lorikeets, and they are bursting with color and wouldn't want to scare them away...too pretty!

Each Spring some wild Hyacinths spring up here and there, the fragrance is amazing.
But taking some inside they don't last longer than a day. And I don't know how to propagate them outside. It's just natures way, I reckon.
I even thought about putting some crime tape around them so they wouldn't get mown over


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes the Noisy Miners have become a pest, first the Indian Mynas drove Sparrows out of our area, then the Noisy ones drove out the Blackbirds, we even had an Eastern Spinebill visiting our garden, now we just have Magpies, Parrots & Miners, not to mention Pigeons from a breeder a block away.

Have you thought of trying to dig up the Hyacinths with the bulbs & trying to transplant them ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Mother Nature is putting on a nice light show for us tonight! Plenty of rain to accompany it ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

As good as fireworks,
you won't have to water the garden.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Autumn can't come soon enough for me! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Spring has sprung here from the 1st of the month.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening alll.... trying to find my way around these new digs.
So far not too bad.

I'm wondering if they change the coffee in here as well. I'll put the new pots on and away we go.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hey Jim! Good to see ya, bud!

It is finally starting to cool off in the evenings here. It was just under 70 this morning when I put the dog out.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Yes very confusing at first, but finding it easier once you get the hang of it.

I found the coffee machine.


----------



## ymfoster

Afternoon Mark, 

Cool here today & warmer tomorrow.

They're forecasting a third la ninia episode for us here, so more rain here for a while yet.


----------



## hewee

coffee machine 

Wow --- 

San Francisco Bay Organic Rainforest Blend Whole Bean Coffee 3 lbs, 2-pack









the Breville Precision Brewer® Thermal


Brew craft filter coffee automatically.




www.breville.com













the Smart Grinder™ Pro


Grind intelligently with Dosing iQ® technology




www.breville.com


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Harry, 

Great to see you pop in, 
Hope you're keeping fairly well these days.

Those coffee machines look great, although I don't drink much coffee myself,
I was hinting at TSG coffee shop.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hiya Harry!

Hope all is going well with everyone! I am expecting to be a great-grandfather by the end of the week. I'm too young for this! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That will be a terrific milestone Mark, hope everything goes well with the new arrival.

I won't even be a grandmother, my daughter has never left home.


----------



## MrBillPro

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening Yvonne.
> 
> Hiya Harry!
> 
> Hope all is going well with everyone! I am expecting to be a great-grandfather by the end of the week. I'm too young for this! ;-)


I was a great grandfather at 62, I'm now 70, be 71 Oct. 4th.


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Bill, I have a very dear friend who shares a birthday with you.

Warming up here again. Looking forward to autumn! (Starts Thursday here.)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Happy Autumn, may you enjoy cooler days, nice sunny day here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Gr3iz said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Good evening Yvonne.
> 
> Hiya Harry!
> 
> Hope all is going well with everyone! I am expecting to be a great-grandfather by the end of the week. I'm too young for this! ;-)


Mark - get over it... you are too young!!


----------



## RT

Hi ya folks!
While you folks seem to be OK, generally speaking, with the new "look and feel" of 
Look at me me...
They've given me a number and taken away my name...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

That's disappointing, 
I hope it wasn't to do with your name.


----------



## Cookiegal

10178 said:


> They've given me a number and taken away my name...


So now you're the Secret Agent Man. 

It's actually your member registration number so it looks like your name was converted to that instead for whatever reason. Hopefully they will be able to restore you to your old self.


----------



## RT

Thanks Yvonne and Karen..
I can certainly say I'm not feeling like myself these days! 
If it comes down to a limit of character numbers for a user name, and IF I'm able to change it..

how 'bout RTd2?
Open to suggestions


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> So now you're the Secret Agent Man.


Always have been...
The band I was in was called The Untouchables, and we played that song


----------



## Cookiegal

10178 said:


> The band I was in was called The Untouchables, and we played that song


It's one of my favourite songs and I have it on a CD with other old classics (well classic for me anyway).


----------



## RT

Oh wait a minnit!
Do mine eyes achieve me?.... 
I'm once again RT 

So I give thanks to Mike D. for helping me out, doing the right thing ...

Though I'll miss all the possible jokes a bout #10178


----------



## Gr3iz

Mornin' folks.

Good evening Yvonne!

Welcome back RT. Farewell 10178 ... ;-)

Well, it's official. Baby boy born Thursday, 6 lbs. 15 oz. and 19" long. Mother and child doing well. I'm now officially a great grandfather ... <sigh>


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> Well, it's official. Baby boy born Thursday, 6 lbs. 15 oz. and 19" long. Mother and child doing well. I'm now officially a great grandfather


Congratulations Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Good to see you're back to your old self again with Karen's help.

Evening Mark, 

Congratulations on the arrival of your great grandson & becoming a great grandad, 
good to hear they are doing well.


----------



## RT

Hiya folks! 
Would it be too presumptuous if I was referred to as "The Artist Formerly Known as 10178?" 
Yeah, I thought not 

Just glad to see everyone else made it through the change 



Gr3iz said:


> I'm now officially a great grandfather ... <sigh>


My dear Sir, no doubt you will be a GREAT great grandfather


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> The Artist Formerly Known as 10178


Me thinks it's more likely you were in the slammer for a few days. As we all know prisoners are assigned numbers. Guess you got out on good behaviour.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Me thinks it's more likely you were in the slammer for a few days. As we all know prisoners are assigned numbers. Guess you got out on good behaviour.


Well, Chuck got the Prisoner video spot on, but Mark insists I'm an inmate.... perhaps there's no real difference...
I'm not ready to escape, nor be released, at this time


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Trust me, Randy. You are not the only inmate around these parts ... Muwahaha ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Have you been able to see your new grandson yet, or a photo on your email. ?

Lovely mild spell here for few days.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I posted a picture in the photo album forum. Now, as it turns out, mother and child are living under my roof. Along with her three siblings, her mother and mother's boyfriend. <sigh> This is a quite small house under the best of conditions ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

I couldn't find the Photo Album Forum,

That is certainly a house full, I hope you have two bathrooms & an extra cook.


----------



## RT

ymfoster said:


> I couldn't find the Photo Album Forum,


I know whacha mean Yvonne.
This new layout is not as intuitive as it used to be.
But if it helps, I think this is it?


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Thanks Randy, 

Turns out he was born on my grandfather's birthday.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks. 

Mornin' Yvonne.

Cooling off nicely outside these days. Much better sleeping weather!

Baby and mother are back to their place for now. At least until the next fight, or whatever prompted the search for refuge ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good that you;re sleeping better with cooler weather,

hope things stay calm with mother & child from now on also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Well, I'm not sure how calm things are. Last I heard, she has left the father again, but has not moved in here. I don't really know what's going on, and I don't particularly mind that ... It is somewhat true: Ignorance is Bliss! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Sorry to hear things aren't going well for your daughter,
but it is less stressful if you don't know all the details.

I think with smaller families these days children get more attention & as adults they seem to want more & when children arrive they don't adjust as well as larger familes used to.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I would like a coffee please and normally I’d ask for cake, but I’m providing my granny recipe of broken biscuit cake. So lush.

Hope everyone is doing well, Settling slowly in my social prescribing job, having more client every time 

h


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Robbie, 

That broken biscuit cake looks delicious, here's your coffee.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Hey Robb! Good to see you back!

I agree, Yvonne! The less I know, the better off I am! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That's right. 

Very wet days here with lots of towns under water near rivers.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Not a lot of rain here. Supposed to be cooling off, and I guess it is, just not quickly enough for me ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Just the opposite here, we're back to Winter temperatures & the highest rainfall in over 50 years & back to Winter woollies for another week.


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!


ymfoster said:


> the highest rainfall in over 50 years


Wow Yvonne! Recalling the wild fires 'round about there, that could mean some nasty run off, if not flash flooding... please take care!

My county is skirting the severe drought condition, but I imagine that will change within this month, where wet slippery leaves stick to everything.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes there has been flash flooding in many areas, luckily we're not near a river.

we had our coldest November day in over 100 years for the Melbourne Cup horse races yesterday, not very good for fashions on the field with rain also.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Pretty much par for the course around here. Fall is falling. Leaves are leaving. Days are getting shorter and the nights longer ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes, as you're well nto Autumn there we are finally getting a few warmer days this week in the mid C20's.


----------



## RT

'Allo folks!

'Round here the leaves are also piling up on the deck and still skirting the drought...going out there is like walking on a bed of dry Kellog's Corn Flakes.
It has showered briefly from time to time, perhaps 5-10minutes of light rain, but not enough.

And tonight ( I think) DST ends and we get to see the mornings rise earlier and darkness falls before supper time.
Because you "fall back" an hour, the wife and I used to spend the night in a motel on the day, because you get extra hour before checkout


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Whilst you're sweeping up leaves I'm raking barrow loads of fallen camellia flowers.
Do you manage to get an extra hours sleep at the motel ?


----------



## RT

Howdy folks!


ymfoster said:


> Do you manage to get an extra hours sleep at the motel ?


Hi Yvonne...
Uh, no...that wasn't the real point of it  😊

My grandson has become involved with HAM Radio,licensed, joined the local club.
So one evening my daughter and grand daughter were watching a flyby of the ISS, and the boy came out asking what's up. When they said they watching the space station he said 'You should have told me, I can contact them on the radio.'
And that seems to be true.
A friend of his did so, and recorded the conversation. Giving call signs and all that.
Man, if I had the opportunity I'd prolly be speechless and say something dumb like "Don't forget to brush your teeth before your sleep cycle...:


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Randy, 

I suppose yo could order breakfast in bed. 

My father was into HAM radio, then CB radio,
Hubby & I used to talk on the CB & even spoke to a truckie in New Zealand once; we used to meet up with some of the regulars for BBQs also.

Hubby's callsign was Moonraker & mine was Blue Moon.


----------



## RT

That's really cool Yvonne!
(I mean _Blue Moon_ 

I'll swear, the things that aren't revealed until they are told! 
Who'd thought that such info would be here and now!
I did the CB thing once in my favorite little truck, but found it to be too chatty and oft times rather vulgar....
probably because of Smokey and the Bandit movie...

I didn't think my comment wouldn't raise more than an eyebrow, knowing you can talk to folks on a space station...
So thank you for sharing that Yvonne, it somehow makes me feel less alone in the universe


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes we don't hear about the older radio systems these days with smart phones & internet the main communications these days.
We had a CB in the car also when going on caravan holidays & get road reports from the truckies.

You wonder what it would be like without all the communications for the elderly on their own bfore radio & telephones even.


----------



## RT

'Allo folks!

Yvonne, yeah the CB was good about getting traffic info and where the speed traps were


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
Just stopping to see what's going on.
I've been raking leaves on and off over the last week. Fridays are pickup days so its a race to collect while some trees drop and some trees are not quite ready.... Just waiting till next week to make me get out and do it again...I'm venting about the weather again.

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

I put my leaves on the compost but haven't used the compost for years, it's usually full of worms also.
We get a week of sunny days & a week of wet ones this month.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Well, it is official. The temps have dropped precipitously now, had frost on the windshield last night. Great sleeping weather! Football season well underway and we're staring Thanksgiving in the face ... Christmas, here we come! ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Sounds like Winter is on it's way there,
we're having downpours again here & dams up north are flooding as much water of half that in our bay. !

I'm not ready foe Christmas yet, I'm having keyhole surgery in my kneck to release trapped nerves in a few weeks time first.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I hope things go well with your surgery! Sounds like it could be a pain in the neck! (Sorry!)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Thanks, 
Yes it has been a 'pain in the neck' 
I've had it getting worse for 30 years now, & although it may fix the effects on head & arms, I think it will mean more restriction in neck movement with the fusion,
just hoping it will help with other activities & sleeping.


----------



## RT

"allo folks!

Yvonne, sorry to hear of your condition, but I can relate.
Lately the arm has been going sort of tingly numb, depending on the position of my head and shoulder...and it certainly does affect sleep when one wishes to be in a certain position.
Amazing what a difference just a few millimeters can make as one tries to adjust.

Hope you come out well from the procedure and you'll not be in any pain.
But if needed, tell 'em to give you the good stuff


----------



## ymfoster

Thanks Randy, 

It's best to get it done whilst there aren't other health problems making surgery risky.

Yes I'm having problems with sleeping positions also, so hope that improves too.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Well, Thanksgiving has passed. Time to take the Halloween/autumn/Thanksgiving decorations down and set up for Christmas. It'll be about two weeks before I get the tree, but everything else will be set and I'll leave a big gaping hole to be filled at that point ... No plastic trees for me!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Yes people are certainly getting their decorations up here, it won't be long before we see cars cruising around in the evening to show their children.

Hope you get a lovely Christmas tree this year.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all
YM I hope your surgery goes well (if it has not already).
I've been watching "Golf" the Australia Open from the "Sand Belt" clubs - I assume near you. Looks a little warmer but the did mention all the rain you've received.

We're getting up and down temps - snow one day, warm rain and then cold again. Nothing on the ground here now.

There appears to be a shortage of Christmas trees this year... according to some reports... as a result of tree farms being shut down during the Covid years. (or its just another scam to raise prices). I usually get a cheapy around this weekend.

Speaking of scams WOW "Tis the season" there are so many fake email coming in this time of years requesting your credit cards for no existing products which they say we owe for. In addition fake website for major box stores like Home Depot are popping up in Google searches - I almost got taken. Also hackers again are requesting access to your computers to help solve no existent problems. I'm having trouble trying to convince my customers to never allow anyone access to your computers.

As I said its the season.. Black Fridays (no deals) and just scams. Watch your self.

I just put another pot on for those inclined, and served up a couple of cold Coke zero's at the bar for others - Mark.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Jim, 

Thanks for the drinks. 

Sounds like Winter is setting in, maybe a White Christmas. hope you get a nice tree.
We've had a our coldest & wetest Spring in 30 years, & now getting our firdt few days over 30C.

I wasn't taken in by Black Friday sales, but it just shows you how much the prices are usually bumped up for profit.
Speaking of scams they're everywhere now, I've been getting phone calls from India call centres, when there's silence then a click I hang up,
but they try to retaliate by ringing non stop into the evening. 

We drove past the golf course yesterday & there were parked cars & traffic signs everywhere.

I go in for the op on Monday, I'll be glad to get it over and done with, but the recovery will be a bit slow.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Hopefully everything went well with your operation! Speedy recovery!

Thanks for the Zero, Jim!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Morning Mark, 

Yes the op went well thanks, I was home the next day, its a bit hard to get comfortable bt should settle in a week or so.


----------



## RT

Hiya folks!


ymfoster said:


> the op went well


Glad to hear that Yvonne! I know you'll be sore for a while, but hang in there! But I hope it was a cure and not just a band aid...


HOBOcs said:


> As I said its the season.. Black Fridays (no deals) and just scams. Watch your self.


Right-O Jim!
I didn't find any particularly smashing deals either...maybe the after Xmas sales will yield something worth the hassle.


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes it helped with one problem but seems to have aggravated compression of lower discs causing sore shoulders.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

I hope your pain lessens over time!


----------



## ymfoster

Evening Mark, 

Thankyou,
It's improving slowly but surely, some nice warm days coming here.


----------



## RT

S


----------



## RT

Yes, it appears I only posted "S"
'Twas the beginning of a post that some how didn't show up, thorough I see it all in the Preview...
Oh well, I sure do miss the previous version of TSG...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

Yes I had a problem posting last week, had to do it again also.
This version is a bit more complicated.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

Went trudging through the mud the other day and picked out a nice tree. I had intended to cut my own, but the ones in the field were not worth considering! Ended up getting one of their pre-cut trees they have trucked in from North Carolina. Not a bad looking tree, though ...


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

That is stunning Mark, 
you chose well & beautifully decorated, it will certainly set the tone for Christmas.


----------



## RT

Bah and Humbug,Folks!
That is to say Howdy! 

Not to disrupt the holiday mood, I used to love the holidays and all, very much so!
but now suffer the holiday blues... not uncommon, so I've heard.

With this Arctic Blast of weather predicted within 24 hours or so, I'll probably turn blue anyway 
Many of you folks (except Yvonne) may have gotten it already, but it's a rare event in this neck of the woods.
Sub Zero wind chills, and the high temps in the teens...for several days...
the water tap will will be running, and I'll possibly be dressing in my old snow skiing attire just to stay warm in this old house.

Thinking I may close off the computer room for a few days, for there is no heat in here but what the computer radiates...

Wishing you all Happy Holidays and well being and safe passage if this winter storm comes your way.
Be safe, be warm


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

I know what you mean about Christmas,

We don't have so many friends & family to see now & it's a much quieter time for us.

I hope you keep warm there Randy & that everyone has a good Christmas & New Year.


----------



## RT

Thanks Yvonne!
Only 'bout an hour away from the deep freeze, but I saw where Mark lives, it's single digit temps there already..._..brrr, shiver._


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Hi Randy, 

We've seen the news alerts for those in the deep freeze areas to stay off the roads.

Hope everyone etays safe & still able to celebrate Christmas.


----------



## Gr3iz

Good evening folks.

Mornin' Yvonne.

We survived the freeze and Christmas, barely. Had the pipes freeze for the kitchen and laundry room on Friday. Water started flowing again on Christmas day. I did my laundry quick, just in case! ;-)

The kids had a great time, at least ... ;-)


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Evening Mark, 

Good to hear you managed during the big freeze, & the kids enjoyed Christmas.

We had a quiet one here & have had our hottest day of the year of 37C, thank goodness for air conditioning,
warming up again this weekend.

Have a Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## RT

Hiya folks!
G'day Yvonne!

After having single digit temps Christmas week, it's going to be near 70 tomorrow, with a threat of thunder storms...
kinda thing one expects in spring, not winter.
But the weather seems crazy all over the world.

And it's begun raining as I type, and I see the dishwasher is leaking...
and thus begins 2023 🤷


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks, 

Happy New Year,

Hi Randy, 

A nice day for a change,
We're having a break from the heat for a few days then another hot weekend.

Hope your dishwasher isn't an expensive fix.


----------



## Gr3iz

G'day folks.

Good evening Yvonne.

Must be the time for dishwashers going south! Mine just stopped working. No power, no lights, no nothin'! I need to look into it.

Happy New Year!


----------



## ymfoster

Hi Folks,

Morning Mark, 

There must be a dishwasher bug out there, hope you can get it solved.

Our video recorder remote OK button has been compressed too much & hard to register, don't know if we can get another for the model recorder now.

Having another hot spell here.


----------



## HOBOcs

Evening all - belated Happy New Years 

We had a major snow storm just before Christmas making travel difficult for family to get around, but those that could were welcomed. Oldest daughters with our two grand kids here, second daughter and boyfriend were in New Zealand to his parents, he's been trying to get to NZ for the past three years, travel complicated by COVID and their local restrictions. 

Now the temp is up and all that snow has melted (raining here too) and the grass is as green as ever and time to pick up after the grand dog. Its been a quiet holiday, I wasn't officially off but only working on call as I needed. Most of my customers closed their doors till this week. Its year-end for most so its getting busier.

We had issues with our dish washer (its very old) a few months back. It was running over night and started making a sound like breaking glass. Wife was ready for new one... but being a DIY kind of guy...I took the whole thing apart and found the cause of the noise was a couple of olive pits stuck in the grinder. Needless to say I have a disappointed wife but a working dishwasher for the moment.

All the best for 2023 Mark, Randy and Yvonne. Its about staying healthy.


----------

